# Sticky  Recently Watched Horror Films



## Anachronism

I noticed this forum didn't have one of these so I thought 'why not add one'  

So what are the most recent horror films you've seen?


----------



## Hellrazor

just saw: The hill has eyes, it was pretty good, excellent gore, somewhat believable too, gave me the *****

Saw Silent Hill in the theatre and anticipantly waiting for Aug 22 when it comes out on DVD,


----------



## Sickie Ickie

House on Silent Hill with Vincent Price and The Creeps with 3' tall wolfman, 3' Dracula, 3' mummy and 3' Frankenstein.

This week I have Jesus Christ Vampire Hunter to watch! Yay!

-Bryce  aka Sickie Ickie aka B-Movie Fan


----------



## NecroBones

You really want to know? I'm in the midst of my "horror re-education project". Here's what I've watched in the last 5 or 6 weeks or so:

* "A Nightmare on Elm Street"/Freddy (all 7)

* "An American Werewolf in London"

* "Dawn of the Dead" (2004)

* "Day of the Dead" (1985)

* "Friday the 13th"/Jason (1-8)

* "Halloween" (all 8)

* "Hellraiser" (1-2)

* "I Know What You Did Last Summer" (both)

* "Night of the Living Dead" (original)

* "Phantasm" (first)

* "Rosemary's Baby"

* "Saw" (both)

* "Scary Movie" (1) 

* "Scream" (all 3)

* "Stigmata"

* "The Blair Witch Project" (both)

* "The Dead Zone"

* "The Fog" (1980, 2005)

* "The Ninth Gate"

* "The Prophecy" (all 3)

* "The Ring" (both)

* "The Texas Chain Saw Massacre" (1974 version)

* "The Thing"


It totals over 50 movies. I think the local blockbuster probably thinks I'm nuts.


----------



## Sinister

*Hellraiser: Bloodline *(I think I am one of the only people alive who love this film.  ) *The Prophecy, Dog Soldiers, The Descent.*


----------



## SpookyDude

I am sorry but this genre of film, especially the contemporary "Hack and Slashers", I have never enjoyed: Something about excessive gratuitous violence that makes them intellectually insulting... although I did enjoy "The Shinning", the original "Exorcist", and I do enjoy the old Hollywood classic horror films such as the Mummy, Dracula, Frankenstein, etc. 

However, I must confess that back in the 70's we would get wasted and go watch the midnight presentation of the "Night of the Living Dead" on a regular bases. And there is one horror film that haunted my dreams for the longest time and that was the "House of Dark Shadows".


----------



## Hellrazor

Spooky dude, did you like the first or the second "the Shining" 

I am a lover of the Jack Nicholson version the best. The second one followed the book a bit more but I thought it was freekin stupid. 

The first one was amazing when it stands on its own, same with all of Stephen King movies, they cannot compare to the books but if you let them stand alone, they are pretty good. (Shawhank is another one and Sometimes they come back)

Whats your take on this?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Hellraiser I like.


----------



## NecroBones

SpookyDude, I agree totally. In this horror-onslaught I've put myself under, I've mostly been watching the slashers just to have seen them. I do find them repetative, and formulaic. I'm getting surprised occasionally by other films though, such as Saw. The remake of Dawn of the Dead was better than I expected. However I found the remake of The Fog to be somewhat disappointing.

Currently I'm working my way through the Hellraiser series, and trying to grab a few more werewolf and zombie movies.

I've been putting off The Excorcist and The Shining, since I've seen them more recently than most of the other stuff (much of which I had never seen).


----------



## Forbidden Crypts

I just watched High Tension last night. Not bad for a foreign overdubbed flick. I love the surprise ending.


----------



## heresjohnny

Underworld Evolution


----------



## trishaanne

1. House of wax-original
2. House of wax-remake---STUPID!!!!
3. Phantasm
4. The Mummy-original


----------



## Empress Nightshade

Ditto!

I liked High Tension, as well. And it's a good thing they had the twist at the end because the "Cat and Mouse" chase was getting to be a bit boring to me. The twist saved the movie as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## heresjohnny

The new version of texas chainsaw massacre. I didn't like this one very much.


----------



## Sinister

*Cigarette Burns* from the Carpenter entry of Masters of Horror. It's only an hour long and well worth the sixty seconds if you like Carpenter and want something different. Definitely his darkest work. I am in complete awe of the man.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Event Horizon and Sleepy Hollow...


----------



## Sinister

heresjohnny said:


> The new version of texas chainsaw massacre. I didn't like this one very much.


The new or old version? I hated both of them. The second was saved only by the presence of R. Lee Ermy and Jessica Biel in those tight ass jeans. Other than that they both pretty much sucked. I have never understood the snake fascination that Horror fans have had for that annoying film, the original one that is.

Thank god there's an individual of like mind around and I'm not the only one.  You rock, HJ!


----------



## heresjohnny

Sinister said:


> The new or old version? I hated both of them. The second was saved only by the presence of R. Lee Ermy and Jessica Biel in those tight ass jeans. Other than that they both pretty much sucked. I have never understood the snake fascination that Horror fans have had for that annoying film, the original one that is.
> 
> Thank god there's an individual of like mind around and I'm not the only one.  You rock, HJ!


Thanks Sinister! I was referring to the new version, and Jessica Biel made the movie worth watching through to the end. Never saw the original.


----------



## Forbidden Crypts

Duplicate Post Sorry!!!


----------



## Rocky

Not 100% horror but Wednesday I watched Twilight Zone: The Movie. I really liked it !!


----------



## ScareFX

Went to Pirates today with the family, it's long and of course not horror but the sets/scenes were great however...

they played the trailer for _*The Descent*_. It's coming to US theaters on August 4th (http://www.thedescentfilm.com/)...

I know Sinister has seen this, as have I, but I don't want discuss it yet...

I just want everyone to go see this one so we can post comments!


----------



## Sinister

Trust me, you owe it to yourselves to see this when it comes out. Although I own it, I'm seriously considering going to see this on the big screen. I, like Scary, am not going to fully discuss this until more of you have checked it out. I sing Neil Marshall's praises and after you view this, you'll know why. One of the best Horror films to come out in sometime; forget *High Tension, The Descent *is the real deal. :xbones:


----------



## heresjohnny

I also saw Pirates with one of my sons today. Didn't like it as much as the first, but Son liked it better. More action and monsters in this one, I think.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Watching John Carpenter's Vampires right now.


----------



## Sinister

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Watching John Carpenter's Vampires right now.


Good one! My favorite James Woods role. I like when there's a movie where the line between who and what's worse is hazy. Jack Crow's slayers were almost every bit as bad as vampires were. Clooney and gang were worse than that in *From Dusk Till Dawn.* The last would be a perfect companion piece to Carpenter's *Vampires.* Might have to watch the both of them together one of these days. Now that Jeff has put that _Texas Toad Lickers_ theme from the movie in my head by his mentioning of the film, I might have to instigate that plan today. :googly:


----------



## Hellrazor

trishaanne said:


> 1. House of wax-original
> 2. House of wax-remake---STUPID!!!!
> 3. Phantasm
> 4. The Mummy-original


I am so happy to hear another person out there hated the House of Wax remake as much as I did. What the hell was up with that. Why oh Why did they call it the House of Wax when it resembled NOTHING of the first one with Vincent Price????? WHY??????

There were some creapy parts, but for me, if they would have named it something else I would have watched it with a different mentality. But i didnt and it sucked donkey butt!!!

AAAhhh I get so frustrated about certain things, thats one of them (and the 30 secs between each post used to be the other one LOL)


----------



## Zombie-F

Hellrazor said:


> ...if they would have named it something else I would have watched it with a different mentality. But i didnt and it sucked donkey butt!!!


I haven't seen the remake of "House of Wax" yet, but that is how I feel about a lot of remakes. They often don't even resemble the source material and probably would have been better off just being re-titled as something else.

Back on topic...

I just watched "Dawn of the Dead" (remake) and "Jeepers Creepers" the other day. I believe next up I'm due for a viewing of "Ravenous," which I haven't watched in quite some time.


----------



## Sinister

HOLY HELL, Z! I was just thinking about *Ravenous *the other day and how cool it would be watching it back-to-back with *The Descent.* If you have a chance to see that movie man, you'll agree they fit perfectly. I think Kyra and I will check 'em out together when she's here. That is if, ah we get around to it...:devil:


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

I just finished watching "The Hills have Eyes" and mrs Unpleasant is so freaked out. Even more disturbing than the original that I watched years ago. This new version still had me on the edge.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ok, now onto Jeepers Creepers or maybe From Hell?


----------



## Sinister

Taking into consideration that you might like *Jeepers Creepers* and since you are a friend I will do nothing to offend you by stating what I thought of it, I recommend the other *From Hell.* You just can't go wrong with Johnny Depp most of the time.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I agree, I really like his movies!

Though, I've seen these movies many times, part of the collection.


----------



## Zombie-F

I really enjoyed Jeepers Creepers up until the mid-point. They kind of dropped the ball after the creeper reveals it's true self and the movie turns to mush. Up to that point, it is quite scary and very suspenseful.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I lied, Dog Soldiers it was!

Now onto WitchBoard.


----------



## Anachronism

Demons 
Demons 2
Leatherface: Texas Chainsaw Massacre 3
It Waits
Venom 
The Gingerbread Man


----------



## Forbidden Crypts

I watched a really bad movie last night called "Venom".

Tonight there's a movie listed I've never seen. I'm going to watch it. It's called "Elvira's Haunted Hills". Anything with Elivra has got to be a hoot.


----------



## Death's Door

Watched two movies this weekend - Van Helsing (was on the premium channel so what the hell - go for it) and I rented the remake "The Hills have Eyes". I did enjoy and it kept me interested. Good action and gore effects. I just read that they will be filming "The Hills have Eyes 2" shortly.


----------



## Forbidden Crypts

I noticed they left the ending of that movie openb for a sequel. I just watched that the other night.

FYI - I signed up for that Blockbuster Home Delivery deal. It's not bad. I got the cheap deal for $9.99 a month I get 1 movie at a time, and we can usually watch about 12 or 14 movies a month that way. Plus we get a free movie coupon every week. So 16 to 18 DVD rentals for $9.99 a month isn't too bad. Plus they come right to your home.


----------



## Death's Door

That does sound like a good deal FC. My brother has Netflix and he pays a cheep rate also. How quick are they to deliver when you pick a DVD you want to see.


----------



## Forbidden Crypts

Pretty quick sometimes. I think they must get checked in at the Post Office, and they immediately hunt one down and have it mailed to you. I say that becuase sometimes I've gotten an email that they received the return DVD, and mailed the new one the same day as the PO picked it up. We've never had to wait more than 3 days for the new one to come.


----------



## Death's Door

Sounds like a deal. I might have to check into that. Thanx FC!


----------



## ScareFX

Sinister said:


> HOLY HELL, Z! I was just thinking about *Ravenous *the other day and how cool it would be watching it back-to-back with *The Descent.* If you have a chance to see that movie man, you'll agree they fit perfectly. I think Kyra and I will check 'em out together when she's here. That is if, ah we get around to it...:devil:


Wow. I somehow had missed seeing *Ravenous* until last night.

That was a very entertaining movie with an unpredictable script and a great score. I thought Guy Pearce, Robert Carlyle and Jeffrey Jones were all excellent.

It was a gory good time that had me hankering for a nice juicy steak 

Highly recommended if you have not seen it.


----------



## kevin242

The Dawn of the Dead remake just entered my video library. I have to say that its the best zombie flick (aside from Shaun of the Dead) that's come out since 1985's Return of the Living Dead.


----------



## ScareFX

kevin242 said:


> The Dawn of the Dead remake just entered my video library. I have to say that its the best zombie flick (aside from Shaun of the Dead) that's come out since 1985's Return of the Living Dead.


I thought that remake was great. Those fast zombies were scary as hell.


----------



## Lazario

Alien
The Exorcist
Sleepy Hollow
Cemetery Man
Videodrome
Halloween
Black Christmas


----------



## mrklaw

I just saw Van Helsing last week. It was entertaining, but not scary. I also just Tivoed Bram Stoker's Dracula and have started watching it. I'm not a huge fan of the love story in it, but have never seen it all the way through.


----------



## Pumpkin_Queen

Ok, here's the horror flicks I've seen recently:

1. Slither 
2. The Nun
3. Santa's Slay
4. Trick or Treat


----------



## RAXL

:smoking: Picked up the Creature from the Black Lagoon box set last weekend, so I spent last Sunday with The Gill-Man.


----------



## Death's Door

Watch "Underworld" last night for the first time. Thought it was OK. I think I will check out "Revolution" on the weekend.


----------



## Pumpkin_Queen

The affects for Underworld and the overall premise was ok, however it was just too difficult to execute in one movie. I'm going to give Revolution a shot soon too, however, not getting my hopes up too high.


----------



## mrklaw

I'm currently working on Dracula with Bela Lugosi.


----------



## Death's Door

I just watched GingerSnaps for the first time. Definitely a good flick. What the hell was with GingerSnaps Back (the sequel). I saw GingerSnaps Back first and really didn't care for it. After seeing GingerSnaps last night, they've could have done better with the sequel.


----------



## Sinister

There were a few discrepancies with the prequel that made some of the events in the first film null and void. Continuity issues abound, but *Ginger Snaps Back* is a film that gets better with subsequent viewings (like he original *Day of the Dead*) You have to admit that the werewolves looked better than the creature Ginger Fitzgerald eventually became in the original. Other than that, if you can get past all those things, it's not such a bad film and could even be a pretty decent companion piece to another great Horror movie based on that era, *Ravenous.*


----------



## Death's Door

Besides GingerSnaps and Ginger Snaps Back, is there another part (sequel) that shows what happens with the sister, Bridgett, after she's bitten or is it just these two movies that are just out for now.


----------



## Sinister

The actual sequel does indeed, center around Brigette. It's called *Ginger Snaps: Unleashed.* It's...different. The ending definitely leaves the series wide open. Watch it and let me know what you think, DW.


----------



## Death's Door

Thanx Sin!!!! I thought there was something missing between the two. I was left wondering what happened to Brigette. I am definitely going to check it out. Again, thanx a bunch.


----------



## edwood saucer

Glas to see someone mentioned Sleepy Hollow - I think it is a great movie to get in the season too. The characters are great and the horseman has a decent backstory.

Watched Cabin Fever on Sci Fi the other night - really watered down but fun none-the-less. Ultra Violet - eh... 

Plan on throwing some of the Dollar Tree classics into the DVD soon.


----------



## claymud

The Fog remake was the last one I watched... meh. Ryans Watching Saw right behind me now...


----------



## Death's Door

I watched "Stir of Echoes" last night on TNT channel. I remember watching this movie when it came out on DVD. That was the first time I heard of it. I think this movie came out the same time that "The Sixth Sense" came out and you didn't really about it because of all the hype surrounding Shyamalan's movie.


----------



## Sinister

Haven't hooked into *Ginger Snaps: Unleashed *yet, DW?

Yep, *Stir of Echoes *came out at precisely the time Shamalamadingdong's film *The Sixth Sense *did. Though I'm not a huge fan of the former film, it is by far and away better than the latter one.


----------



## Death's Door

No Sin - I haven't gotten to rent that one yet. But yes, next time I'm there that's on the list.


----------



## writer93

I watched Dawn Of The Dead last night, the remade version. This morning I have already watched Motor Home Massacre, which was a bit boring.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well, Van Heilsing is on Stars....along with Cursed.....godd back ground noise while I work.


----------



## RAXL

Just watched Black Christmas in glorious HD.
It still stuns me how much of what we know of horror films comes straight from that one little Canadien film.
Even John Saxon.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Watched Son of Dracula and Frogs last night......


----------



## slightlymad

Currently watching the holwing.
Watched house of wax <basically to see the blonde die> last night


----------



## writer93

Just watched Ill Always Know What You Did Last Summer, and Snakes On A Train.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Just saw original DOTD on DVD today. Still a kickass film! "Those zombie bastards!"


----------



## RAXL

MOTEL HELL.
What the hell is up with that movie? 
Who puts on a friggin' pig's head and kills people with a chainsaw?:googly:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

RAXL - HOW DARE YOU 

Ah c'mon - it's horrible but the visual has stayed with me and always scared the crap out of me.


----------



## widowsbluff

Raxl...not from the midwest are you? Pig heads and chainsaws are common around here, lol 
we are putting together our nexflix october film list and I really need some new ideas, we have got so far

The Stand
The Dead movies
Simpsons Haunted treehouse
Rosemary's baby
Creep show
Exorsist
Finishing the last season of Dark Shadows


Just finished Freaks, loved it

Need some more ideas. I really like the old films....any ideas? Something obscure would be great, we have about done the 50's horror films to death.


----------



## RAXL

It is probaly far more sureal and scarier than Leatherface could ever hope to be, but, damn, who thinks of that?! 
"Yeah, the killer will wear a pig's head, overall's and carry a chainsaw!"
That writer has got some serious issues.


----------



## widowsbluff

Motel Hell_ is one of my favorites. It is the first scary movie I remember seeing at the drive-inn. Our drive-in would show some Disney movie like "That Darn Cat" and then something really good, my sister and I were supposed to be asleep in the backseat by the time the real movie came on. I remember my mom saying "girls, go to sleep" during the whole movie, ya right mom, Motel hell was way more entertaining than a crime fighting cat. I don't think I could sleep for a week after that movie, but then next week they would take us back to the drive-in, parents...go fiqure.


----------



## ScareFX

I watched a couple of '06 movies recently, "The Woods" and "Slither". The first was pretty forgettable and the second was quite entertaining.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

widowsbluff said:


> Motel hell was way more entertaining than a crime fighting cat.


It would have been fun if the crime fighting cat fought Farmer Vincent in the big finale :devil:


----------



## Sinister

*The Howling, Resident Evil, Resident Evil: Apocalypse, Dog Soldiers.*


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I watched White Zombie again Sat night.


----------



## Death's Door

Yesterday I watch GingerSnaps 2 Unleashed. Very good. I really enjoyed it and I thought it was a pretty good sequel. I also watched Population 436. Was good and had a little twist at the end.


----------



## Sinister

So did the films, if not the sequences they were produced in, make more sense, DW?


----------



## Death's Door

absolutely!!!!!! Watching GingerSnaps Back before watching the first and second definitely worked against me in trying to form an opinion. Thanx for setting me straight. I was glad that they worked Ginger back in the "Unleashed" one even though it was small parts of the movie. I liked the chemistry between the two girls and how they presented it on screen. I must say that I like all three movies.


----------



## edwood saucer

Caught Wrong Turn this weekend. It was cool.

I'm really excited to see Slither.


----------



## writer93

Slither??? I remember this being in theatres I think, cant remember what it was about though.
Last horror movie I saw was Motel Hell.


----------



## Death's Door

I just watched Christine and Gothika last night.


----------



## ksshane

Just watched Ringu (the original theatrical version of The Ring). It was... ummmm.. hmmmm... a little different. It wasnt bad. Dont get me wrong, but I thought the American Version was much better. And since I didnt thing The Ring was great (pretty good) well then you can kind of understand what I thought of Ringu.


----------



## ScareFX

writer93 said:


> Slither??? I remember this being in theatres I think, cant remember what it was about though.
> Last horror movie I saw was Motel Hell.


This a fun flick for horror movie fans. Check it out for sure.

Here is the synopsis from Rotten Tomatoes:
_The sleepy town of Wheelsy could be any small town in America - somewhat quaint and gentle, peopled with friendly folks who mind their own business. But just beneath the surface charm, something unnamed and evil has arrived&#8230;and is growing. No one seems to notice as telephone poles become clogged with missing pet flyers, or when one of the town's richest citizens, Grant Grant (Michael Rooker), begins to act strangely. But when farmers' livestock turn up horribly mutilated and a young women goes missing, Sheriff Bill Pardy (Nathan Fillion) and his team, aided by Grant's wife Starla (Elizabeth Banks), uncover the dark force laying siege to their town&#8230; and come face-to-face with an older-than-time organism intent on absorbing and devouring all life on Earth. _


----------



## edwood saucer

Nice synopsis... Thanks!


----------



## writer93

Just now watched The Ring 2, and last night I watched Halloween 1, 2, and part 4.


----------



## Death's Door

Last night got to watch Disney's Halloweentown.


----------



## gypsichic

i've always liked halloweentown - i watched it again myself the other night and watched the Halloweentown II & the third one as well


----------



## gypsichic

oh and caught the tailend of The Howling the other night


----------



## Death's Door

Got to watch Disney's Hocus Pocus Saturday night. Watch Jaws last night.


----------



## Sinister

The *Subspecies *series, *Ravenous, Event Horizon, Lifeforce, Dawn of the Dead 79, Friday the 13th *Parts 1, 6 and 7.


----------



## WickedWitch

Toothfairy (same concept as Darkness Falls pretty much) Was in the new release rack at Walmart for ten bucks,..where the movie should have stayed.


----------



## edwood saucer

Darkness Falls other night...
Great concept-poor poor execution...


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Devil Bat, Dr. Caligari, Bride of Frankenstein, Friday the 13th, and Friday the 13th part 8 I think it was


----------



## morgan8586

the hills have eyes(the remake) freddy vs jason


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Last night was a Hammer fest - The Curse of Frankenstein and Horror of Dracula. Tonight looks like more vampire movies all night on Turner Classics :devil:


----------



## Sinister

johnnythunder said:


> Last night was a Hammer fest - The Curse of Frankenstein and Horror of Dracula. Tonight looks like more vampire movies all night on Turner Classics :devil:


IMHO two of the best films Hammer studios ever produced. Their version of *The Mummy *is actually better than Universal's. I'm also a fan of *The Vampire Lovers, Curse of the Werewolf, Dracula Prince of Darkness, Brides of Dracula *and *Dracula Has Risen From The Grave. *


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Agree, agree, agree.


----------



## Death's Door

Last night I watched Tim Burton's The Corpse Bride. 

I also did check on TCM's schedule tonight and am going to watch some of em'. I don't remember seeing The Mark of the Vampire and Return of the Vampire - both starring Bela Legosi.


----------



## RAXL

Just watched Mark of the Vampire. 
But, I hesitate to call it a horror flick. Oh well. :devil:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Oh, c'mon...........

Watched Creature and Horror Express last night - watching Halloween tonight.


----------



## morgan8586

watched highway 666 today....not the best movie ever, but better than nothing!


----------



## Sinister

RAXL said:


> Just watched Mark of the Vampire.
> But, I hesitate to call it a horror flick. Oh well. :devil:


You're right. It isn't a Horror Movie; it's a mystery.


----------



## Death's Door

Over the weekend got to watch The Sixth Sense, Monster House, Halloween.


----------



## ScareFX

I watched "Rest Stop" this weekend. It had a lot of potential but got repetitive and the ending...not so good. Jaimie Alexander playing Nicole did a very good job and really carried the movie. I'll be checking her out in her role in "The Other Side".


----------



## Hauntiholik

I watched the Dawn of the Dead.

Yeah, OK, I have an idea. We draw straws and the loser runs across the lot with a ham sandwich.


----------



## Sinister

"Uh, excuse me, when you two fellas are done blowing each other, maybe Davey Crockett here can let us know what the score is."


----------



## Hauntiholik

I just spewed coffee! That was another good line


----------



## heresjohnny

Silent Hill and the original Fog. They were okay.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

My Frankenstein/Mummy/Creature Legacy Collection DVDs came today so I know what I'm doing tonight.


----------



## Death's Door

Good for you JT. Monday is always a good night for watching DVDs.


----------



## ScareFX

I watched *Feast * last night. It's a horror-comedy that I found pretty entertaining.


----------



## writer93

Pet Semetary, Halloween 1, 2, 3, 4, and 5. And just watched Hellraiser a little while ago.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yesterday morning Dracula and the Mummy; last night was House of Frankenstein, tonight is Frankenstein and Bride of Frankenstein.


----------



## JCZ

Yesterday I watched The Devil-Doll, The Monolith Monsters and Friday the 13th Parts 1 and 2 (never really cared for the Friday the 13th series when they were at the theaters but find myself watching them now).


----------



## Sinister

*Feast, The Lost Boys, Slither.*


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Last night after all the hijinx I watched The Invisible Man.


----------



## Death's Door

I watched An American Haunting. I feel asleep. I am not really sure if it was that boring or that I was that stinking tired after all the Halloween festivities. I really didn't hear any good reviews on this film. I might have to pick up where I left off but I'm really thinking that I was bored watching it.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Ghost of Frankenstein and Fright Night.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Killer Clowns from Outer Space


----------



## Johnny Thunder

This morning I watched Revenge of the Creature. This is one film that I hadn't seen it since I was a kid.


----------



## edwood saucer

Dawn of the Dead remake...jeez...

I'm convinced there is no original thought in Hollywood anymore.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Last night I watched The Mummy's Hand and The Mummy's Tomb


----------



## Sinister

edwood saucer said:


> Dawn of the Dead remake...jeez...
> 
> I'm convinced there is no original thought in Hollywood anymore.


AND just what is WRONG with the Zack Snyder classic, young man...?!?  

Seriously, you may be right on the originality thing. That may all change once a certain someone gets their break.


----------



## edwood saucer

You know Sin - 

I was waiting to be scared at the beginning with the little girl. Maybe it was the anticipation that killed the moment.

If this was the directors cut - where's the gut eatin? Hell - they even show that on NoLD on TV.

The pregnant woman was disturbing - really - what f'ed it up was that they HAD to show the baby. Wouldn't it have been more disturbing to not show the baby and then bash it's head in with a rifle butt?

The sign guy and the fat old lady were about the only redeeming factors of the movie - that and Ving Rhames who is an a** kicker in every movie he's in....(There's a class of actor who rarely does wrong in pictures - and I know it's personnel taste - but Rhames, Dinklage, Hopper, Glover, more recently Haig, Depp - argue all you want - again it's personel taste) These guys you can watch again and again - know your going to get them - and still enjoy it.

I dunno. Not here to argue. But so little excites me anymore - maybe therein lies the problem. Really - the bottom line is this: why do we get pissed because the studios redo a movie for the sake of a couple bucks? If you or I could figure out how to do it - wouldn't we?

I'd love to take inherent weaknesses in movies I've enjoyed - and try to make them better (curse me all you want - I think there is a decent 'seed' movie in Halloween III - Season of the Witch) but that is a fundamental difference between you, me, Zombie, vs. the studios. The studios are just updating the cast. I guess there is nothing wrong with that.

Funny thing is - is that people probably argued against Carpenter remaking the Thing.

You guys have gotten me excited about Halloween with Zombie - he'd just better not sell out.

But I'm more excited about Grindhouse - I trust Tarantino and Rodreguez (sorry about the spelling) to turn the genre on it's ear.

Sorry for the ramble.


----------



## edwood saucer

Just to add after reading the post...

I like slow Zombies. I like slow mass murderers. No matter how fast you run - they catch up. It's like a nightmare - and I think that works a lot better than fast zombies and murderers.

Not to say there is not the exception - I thought 28 Days was a great movie. Fast domestic zombies don't work for me!

For whatever reason!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

edwood saucer said:


> I like slow Zombies. I like slow mass murderers. No matter how fast you run - they catch up. It's like a nightmare - and I think that works a lot better than fast zombies and murderers.
> 
> Not to say there is not the exception - I thought 28 Days was a great movie. Fast domestic zombies don't work for me!
> 
> For whatever reason!


I'm with you on that, brother. I've mentioned before the slow, claustrophobic sense of dread and impending doom scares the %&*$ out of me.....


----------



## edwood saucer

JT - 
To me probably still the most disturbing movie I have ever seen is Night of the Living Dead and I've seen most all of them.

I have to be in exactly the right frame of mind to watch it - or I can't.

I can't say that about any other movie.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yup - I've said that before. That and Carnival of Souls (although those ghouls move quite fast).


----------



## Death's Door

Well, even though this is not a horror movie, I did watch the Wizard of Oz this weekend. I don't care what you think - those monkeys are freaky looking.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Da Weiner said:


> Well, even though this is not a horror movie, I did watch the Wizard of Oz this weekend. I don't care what you think - those monkeys are freaky looking.


Hhahahaha - ok, so it WAS on ......I'm glad I didn't hallucinate that - :googly:


----------



## Death's Door

Thw Wizard of Oz was on Friday night, Saturday night and and twice on Sunday night. Monkeys in that movie are freaky.


----------



## edwood saucer

You know - in a way - it's probably the first horror movie many kids were exposed too..

My kids were watching it and my 4 year old hated the wizard when he was in the green smoke. She said it scared her. So - yeah - I'd say perfectly legitimate. The witch scared me more than the monkeys...


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I think they're all gross. 

Tonight we're watching The Creature Walks Among Us.


----------



## Sinister

edwood saucer said:


> Just to add after reading the post...
> 
> I like slow Zombies. I like slow mass murderers. No matter how fast you run - they catch up. It's like a nightmare - and I think that works a lot better than fast zombies and murderers.
> 
> Not to say there is not the exception - I thought 28 Days was a great movie. Fast domestic zombies don't work for me!
> 
> For whatever reason!


First of all, Ed, I just want to thank you for expressing why you didn't care for the film. A lot of people would have come out with something trite and uninteresting like, "I just thought it sucked," without a decent arguement to back it up. I respect people who give me a good solid reason whether it agrees with my own opinion or not.

Back on topic, *28 Days Later *isn't a zombie film. They were victims of a disease called Rage. They didn't take sustenance from their victims, that is why they began to die out in the end. No food, no energy to continue those seemingly tireless sprints.

In the original NOTLD you did see gut chomping, but you didn't actually see the zombies take them from the ones they were eating. In the redux of DOTD you actually seen the biting, but it is neither here nor there and is just a matter of preference I suppose.

JT mentioned *Carnival of Souls.* Without this film then I seriously doubt Romero would have made NOTLD. Both are fine, creepy films and an asset to anyone's Horror Movie collection.

If I had a problem with Snyder's version of DOTD, then it's the fact that the zombies didn't slow down even when massive deterioration was glaringly evident. I am writing a screenplay now that sort of addresses that. That aside, I think the redux is a great film and possibly superior to anything Romero put out. Once again, it's all a matter of preference. :zombie:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Sinister said:


> JT mentioned *Carnival of Souls.* Without this film then I seriously doubt Romero would have made NOTLD. Both are fine, creepy films and an asset to anyone's Horror Movie collection.:


I also think *The Last Man on Earth* inspired Romero for NOTLD - another film that I think is underrated but effective and creepy.


----------



## skullboy

Motel Hell was on this morning.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

skullboy said:


> Motel Hell was on this morning.


:devil: (shhhh, don't let Sin hear us.....)


----------



## skullboy

Does he like it or not?I find it entertaining.


----------



## Sinister

skullboy said:


> Does he like it or not?I find it entertaining.


No. I do not.


----------



## edwood saucer

Thanks Sin, 
Again - I just like to talk about movies. I don't find any opinions wrong.

Having said that:
1 - I need to watch Carnival of Souls.
2 - I really enjoyed Motel Hell - we used to watch it all the time when I was younger.
3 - I want to be an extra in your movie! I will decompose with the best of them.

I have a nephew who works out in LA - and I told him that when he makes it big - he's gonna have to do a Zombie flick and I'm gonna be an extra in it.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

As I've said, the image of Farmer Vincent at the end always scared the crap out of me and was one of those memories where when you saw it as a kid it just kinda stayed with me (even though it isn't a good horror film). I remember seeing it as a wee lad and I was scared to death....kinda like the TOTers this year 

Tonight I'm watching Hammer's *The Mummy.* I"ve been in an Egyptian kinda mood all week.


----------



## Sinister

Finished watching *Silent Hill.* It took me two days to get through the movie and my opinion of it is almost indifferent. Great atmosphere, but very little in the way of substance and dragged for too long in many places. It barely, just barely squeaks by with a two out of a possible five stars. In other words, I have to give this flick a "Thumbs Down."


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Saturday night, we settled down to _Arachnaphobia _and the original _Night of the Living Dead_. My husband hates spiders, so I tip-toed into the basement, grabbed my rubber tarantula (from my nicely packed Halloween boxes) and half-hid it down the side of the cushion when he got up to go to the bathroom _<snicker, snicker> _The beauty is, he noticed during the part when all the spiders were scrambling into the house! LOL

That was followed by _Night of the Living Dead_, my all time scariest movie ever that really creeps me out. I'm petrified of that movie, but still watch it, half hidden behind a pillow the whole time!!!! _They're coming to get you Barbara... _ :O


----------



## Johnny Thunder

We're watching the Spanish version of *Dracula* tonight.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Sinister said:


> Finished watching *Silent Hill.* It took me two days to get through the movie and my opinion of it is almost indifferent. Great atmosphere, but very little in the way of substance and dragged for too long in many places. It barely, just barely squeaks by with a two out of a possible five stars. In other words, I have to give this flick a "Thumbs Down."


Have not yet seen it but.......hmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## edwood saucer

I've heard a lot of interesting things about the Spanish version. They shot at the same time and AMC did a whole trivia about the movies one time. It was pretty cool. Like lots of Span Drac scenes were shot during the day so the American version could shoot during the night - so they basically shot in parallel.

Course - you probably already know this. Give us a review...


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hey Ed - actually from what I know the English Lugosi version shot during the day, while the Spanish/Mexican version used the same sets but at night...

will do so, definitely


----------



## edwood saucer

I knew it was one or the other...
Anyway - definitely tell me what you thought.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Well, I crapped out on the couch last night and never got to watch it. If not later, then definitely this weekend!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Lets see....UnderWorld, Evolution will on the trip last week.
Looks Like I converted a couple of divers into the realm of Horror movies.

Beckinsale was a bonus!


----------



## edwood saucer

Alright - I keep stopping by here and keep seeing KB. Nice - I have seen bad pics of her though. I really think shes like the gal on Seinfeld that you have to catch in a certain light.

It's late - I'm tired and working - so not thinking to clearly. I apologize.

Tomorrow - dish gets installed. So I'll get 8 channels of HBO for whatever it's worth for 3 months... Hopefully I'll catch up on the movies my wife yells at me when I rent. I love her - we make a good pair - but she doesn't have the stomach for the stuff we used to watch. Which is fine. Anyway - I debated HBO of Cinemax because back in the day Cinemax always had good scary movies. But Manny (the Satellite Guy - go figure) said it's all skin now. Nothing wrong with that - I thought the gods were shining on me when we got a new TV and it picked up porn from whatever cable was doing wrong (cable automatically figured it out later). But with 3 young'ins - I guess Sopranos is better. Just kidding. The kids are looking forward to the Disney channels and Raven (not Poe) and High School Musical 24/7... Which is cool - they are kids.

I called my kid 'Fonzie' the other day - he asked who that was. Tonight Happy Days was on TV Land. So I told him to watch. He got a big kick out of it. You know you are getting older when your kid is watching a show you watched when you were his age. It's bittersweet in a way. 

Got EVANESCENSE on iTunes while I work - before that was WHITE ZOMBIE (Supersexy Swingin Sounds). I'm sort of glad Rob Zombie went to make movies. His albums really aren't that great anymore. He still makes music - but to me it's novelty - and bad novelty at that. Will probably listen to Auf Der Maur after EV. 

So tomorrow I will sit down and watch whatever monster movies are on the dish! Yipee!


----------



## Death's Door

I have Comcast service and they just installed a "Fearnet" channel. I't still in the infant stages but I can click on any horror movie(s) that are available and watch them for free. Sweet!!!!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Da Weiner said:


> I have Comcast service and they just installed a "Fearnet" channel. I't still in the infant stages but I can click on any horror movie(s) that are available and watch them for free. Sweet!!!!!


Yup - us too. It's a lot of the same crap they already have on the other free movie sites, but there's a few cool ones. Free ain't bad :devil:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Today I watched *The Wolf Man* and T*he Invisible Man.*................two of my all time favorite Universal monster films


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I finally picked up the Wolf Man Legacy Collection DVD tonight, so we're having a pre-turkey day Wolf Man marathon tonight


----------



## edwood saucer

That sounds fun... enjoy.


----------



## Anachronism

The Prophecy (1979)
Mulva Zombie Ass Kicker
Carnage For The Destroyer
Chopper Chicks in Zombietown


----------



## morgan8586

I just saw Napoleon Dynomite.....It has to be a horror film. It made me want to scream, it made me want to vomit, it made me want to leave the room because I couldnt stand to watch it anymore!!!!


----------



## Anachronism

morgan8586 said:


> I just saw Napoleon Dynomite.....It has to be a horror film. It made me want to scream, it made me want to vomit, it made me want to leave the room because I couldnt stand to watch it anymore!!!!


----------



## Sinister

*Napolean Dynamite *is a movie that clearly shows what direction the American film as we know it is taking...a nosedive right into the crapper. It is a migraine inducing journey into stupidity where for 1.5 hours absolutely nothing happens.

I'd better stop before I get started. I am in one of my rant moods where even the slightest thing I have a negative opinion about will draw my ire.


----------



## KryptKittie69

interesting to see comments like this.
you know the saying "there's no disputing taste"?

I could see stating that you didn't enjoy the film and didn't see why other people enjoyed it, but to trash it knowing that there are going to be people reading this that loved it, of which I am one, is shallow.
I think it had heart and great directing and loveable characters.


----------



## morgan8586

KK,

Peace, love & tranquility....Please dont consider me shallow....my comments about the movie were ment to be harmless. Please accept my apoligies....


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Last night I watched Werewolf of London - I hadn't seen it in years. Liked it much better as a film than I remembered....


----------



## edwood saucer

Krypt,
I have a nephew who made Sin seem pretty tame. My nephew thought his opinion was the ultimate truth regarding anything he spoke about and that he was right. And if your opinion differed - you really just knew nothing.

I think you could probably corner Sin and he's admit he is one of many. He's just more extreme in his expression. (not that I'm thinking for him)

I, for one, hated ND. Wife and I watched it and afterwards looked at each other wondering what all the hullaballoo was about.

A week later we found ourselves quoting lines from it and chuckeling (remember - we hated the movie). I then rented it again - to see if I was missing anything funny. And we laughed through the whole thing.

I just think it catches people off guard.

There are movies everyone hates - I mean really hates. I hate any movie with Billy Crystal - I don't think he's funny. And would say the same about Robin Williams or David Spade until I saw Birdcage and Joe Dirt (ecclectic taste in movies). 

But I also think (at 41) that South Park is the most intelligent tv programming there is now that West Wing is over. And that Halloween 3 wasn't the worst movie I've ever seen.

Don't let it get to you. Forums are for a vigorous exchange of opinions. No more, no less.


----------



## Sinister

Well spoken, Ed. As you can see, I caught myself before I got out of hand. IMHO (And that is the thing that makes forum boards thrive---opinions) believe me, if KK took offense to those few lines I wrote, she would probably exit the board if I posted what I originally was going to.

Morg apologized for stating an honest opinion of the flick in question, I however will not. I take very serious affrontery to being called "shallow." Though no names were mentioned, I am quite certain that accusation was levelled at me. Everyone has their opinions about everything and I'm pretty sure KK has some extreme ones herself. You can say that flick had "heart," "loveable characters," and the worst accolade, "great directing," all you want, but it's not going to make me have a change of heart and look at it in a different light. Once again, MY OPINION; I think anyone involved with the production and distribution of N*apolean Dynamite *should be publicly caned, put in stocks wherever they reside and have to suffer a rain of ridicule and hurled rotted vegetation. Then they along with others of their ilk like Martin Short for instance, should be deservedly blacklisted with not even a remote chance of ever working in the entertainment industry again.

Wanna take offense to something KK, then get bent out of shape about some of these no-talents having cushy Hollywood jobs making obscene amounts of cash you nor I will ever get our hands on all the while churning out embarrassments like this goddamn dreck. If you didn't like what I wrote about that movie, then you have a very thin skin. It's not like I went out to personally insult you, your family or anyone who liked the film or else I would have directly called you out. Apologize for what I wrote in this post or my earlier one? Don't hold your breath. I stand behind every last word I posted and then some.


----------



## RAXL

I just saw 2001 Maniacs. Robert Englund as a confederate mayor. What a horrid little film. :googly: 

But, Kane Hodder is in it. For one close up shot. I'm not kidding. One shot. His character gets a name in the closing credits. Yeah, you guessed it. Jason.:voorhees:


----------



## edwood saucer

Yes - Martin Short has screwed the Santa Claus franchise... some actors are merely one dimensional and can't get beyond it. Sometime it works - any Bill Murray comedy. Most of the time - it doesn't - see Billy Crystal.

Not to change the subject - or pander to Sin... I have yet to see Milla Jovovich in any movie I haven't liked. She just flies under american cinema radar - but is probably a half billion dollar industry, herself, in Europe. Good actress - can't pick a decent role - but does the best with what she has. My wife and I both dig the Resident Evil franchise.

Okay - back on subject - sorry about that.


----------



## Sinister

No need to apologize my newest friend. ANYONE who likes the delectable Milla has exquisite tastes. I too enjoy the *Resident Evil *franchise, though it has been panned by fans and critics alike. I can't wait to see what new zombie fun Alice gets in her ass kicking mode against in the new upcoming film later next year. Pander to me all you like about her or Asia Argento...Katharine Isabelle...Neve Campbell...Jennifer Love Hewitt...Eliza Dushku...Darrian Caine...Monica Bellucci...


----------



## KryptKittie69

someone needs more fiber in their diet.

well said, edwood.


I stand by my accolades of ND.
I wasn't insulted by those earlier comments. I was just surprised by them.
seemed a tad too strong. As if they were made by someone who had a script rejected by the director.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

So, uh, anyone else watch anything good lately?


----------



## KryptKittie69

DEEP RED.
what a strange and fantastic horror film.
vibrant colors and cold blunt violence.
Dario Argento is a madman of a director. He's brilliant.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Moving on. Let's try to keep this friendly people.


----------



## RAXL

I'm begining to wonder if there _are_ any good horror flicks anymore.


----------



## Sinister

RAXL said:


> I'm begining to wonder if there _are_ any good horror flicks anymore.


Surely. Alas, many of them aren't main stream. Quite possibly the last of those occured in 2004 with Zack Snyder's re-imagining of *Dawn of the Dead. *Also, I have my own love for such flicks as *The Devil's Rejects, 28 Days Later, *and like with the *Resident Evil *films I am a big fan of Eli Roth's renderings. Quite a few of your gems come from the indy flicks. I believe the last good Horror film I saw was this year's *Feast. *Nasty little flick that hails back to the good years when CGI wasn't the "In thing" to do when it came to making movies revolving around the fantastic. Good films are out there Raxl, but as is the thing with looking for gold or diamonds, you have to dig around for them. :ninja:


----------



## edwood saucer

28 Days Later rocked.

No so much Feast - but it was fun. Except for the fact I let the 10 year old watch it too. He wasn't scared - but the cussing was extreme. Monster sex too. This was my fault. Normally wouldn't let him watch something like that.


----------



## Anachronism

An American Haunting
Texas Chainsaw Massacre
Texas Chainsaw Massacre 2
Psychomania


----------



## Anachronism

Mortuary
Intermedio
Boo!
Monster Man
Dawn of the Dead (70's)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Watched The Black Cat again last night.....love that movie.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Harry Potter....That should scare anyone!


----------



## skullboy

"It's a Wonderful Life",scarey stuff.:googly: Angels and happiness "WHAT A CROC!"


----------



## Johnny Thunder

the remake of TCM is on tonight..............I bet Sin is glued! LOL :devil:


----------



## Anachronism

Necropolis Awakened
Vampirella
Interview With The Vampire
Queen of the Damned


----------



## skullboy

Killer Clowns From Outer Space.


----------



## skullboy

boogeyman


----------



## skullboy

mindhunters


----------



## SpectreTTM

Mr. Sardonicus (1960) 
The Creeping Flesh (1973)


----------



## edwood saucer

The Creeping Flesh - awesome... gave me nightmares as a kid.


----------



## SpectreTTM

edwood saucer said:


> The Creeping Flesh - awesome... gave me nightmares as a kid.


I really like the old movies. More substance less flash. 
Don't get me wrong I admire special effects as well, but I feel the effects are most of the time used to cover bad scripts/Stories.

Reminds me of the old "Strip Tease" days. 
Where it was a tease it not so much "Here it is I'm Naked ;-)"

Not that I frequent nudie Bars. Those days are long past as well.


----------



## skullboy

The Amityville Horror


----------



## morgan8586

bloodsuckers.....


----------



## Johnny Thunder

As you may be able to tell from my recent replies on the Horror Picture Game thread, I'm in a serious Vincent Price mood right now. Watched The Abominable Dr. Phibes, Rises Again (yes, yes, I know.....) and The House of Wax this weekend. He truly is one of the top horror actors and icons of all time. His performances are always dead on and horrific. Here's to ya, Vincent!


----------



## Anachronism

Mulva Zombie Asskicker
Filthy McNasty
Land of the Dead
Dead & Breakfast
Dracula (1931)
Red Dragon
Evil Dead
Savage Harvest
Halloween III
Halloween IV
Halloween V
The Fear


----------



## morgan8586

Land of the Dead


----------



## Dr Morbius

Candyman 2 on Fearnet...A cable perk, free movies on demand.


----------



## morgan8586

28 days....did anyone hear of a sequel? Thought I heard of 28 weeks later last year.....?


----------



## Sinister

There is indeed a sequel in the works, just haven't heard anything as of late.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

lets see... 2001 Maniacs a few days ago.


----------



## morgan8586

creepers jeepers 2 on sci fi


----------



## Anachronism

Night of the Living Dead (1968) 
Night of the Living Dead (1990) 
Land of the Dead 
Day of the Dead 
Jeepers Creepers 
Jeepers Creepers 2 
The Hills Have Eyes (1977) 
The Hills Have Eyes (2006)
The Black Dahlia 
Revenge of the Nerds 
Moonraker 
Snatch 
The Rock 
Dane Cook's Vicious Circle


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yesterday I was delighted to stumble up on a mini-marathon on AMC of Dracula, Frakenstein, Bride of Frankenstein and Them! (my favorite of the 50s big bug flicks).


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

johnnythunder said:


> Yesterday I was delighted to stumble up on a mini-marathon on AMC of Dracula, Frakenstein, Bride of Frankenstein and Them! (my favorite of the 50s big bug flicks).


Yes, I did the same.


----------



## Anachronism

AMC has Fear Friday's where (after 5pm I think) they play horror films all night.


----------



## Anachronism

Shaun of the Dead
The Doors


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The Doors is a Horror movie?? LOL


----------



## Anachronism

No, I wasnt paying attention to what I was doing when I typed it :smoking:


----------



## Anachronism

The Stuff
CHUD
Exorcist II


----------



## morgan8586

the blob


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well, this morning "the illusionist"


----------



## Death's Door

While on vacation from work last week I watched:

Sleepy Hollow
The Exorcist
Hard Candy
Gothika
Dracula
Frankenstein


----------



## writer93

Descent
Pulse 
Slither


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Dagon
Frankenstein Meets the Wolf Man
The Ape


----------



## Sinister

What did you think of *Hard Candy, *DW? It made my top three of the year. That one part really made me squirm and that isn't a very easy task.


----------



## writer93

Just watched Saw 2, Devils Rejects, The Thing, and Evil Dead today. Had some lung trouble this past week which ended up in surgery so movies have helped me take my mind off of it.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I know I'm veering off topic, but writer93, you had lung surgery? Everything OK?

And to get me safely on topic, I just watched Friday the 13th.


----------



## writer93

Yes my lung collapsed had a tube put in to inflate it for 4 days. Im ok now though.

Just watched Freddy Vs Jason so now im going to bed!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

writer93 said:


> Yes my lung collapsed had a tube put in to inflate it for 4 days. Im ok now though.
> 
> Just watched Freddy Vs Jason so now im going to bed!


Geez- sorry to hear about that. Good luck!


----------



## writer93

Thanks man! 

Watching Dawn of the Dead 78 right now.


----------



## Death's Door

Sinister said:


> What did you think of *Hard Candy, *DW? It made my top three of the year. That one part really made me squirm and that isn't a very easy task.


Was this one of those movies that had limited theater time? I really didn't hear about this movie at all but was bored one day and looked on the pay-per-view channel and decided to watch it. This was one movie that kept my interest from the beginning to the end and I was happy to be spending the $3.99. For a young person, I was taken back by Ellen Paige's role. Although I did think some of the conversation between Haley and Jeff was a little too "mature" ever her to be saying, it's a nice change from the teenage actresses that have the bubblehead movies out there that are getting all the attention today. I know where you're coming from about that one particular scene - it even had me squirming in my chair. Even though this is not considered a horror/gore film, the feeling you got watching this made it feel that way. This was definitely one of those movies that hasn't received the attention it deserves.

Question - (Not to spoil this for anyone else) Was there a connection between Haley and the missing girl. She seemed to know that Jeff was involved in the murder of the missing girl thus making it her intention to track him down to actually get a confession from him. IMHO she had an agenda for this guy not just for his pedophila habits but also for revenge for the missing girl. Sin, what's your take on this part.


----------



## Sinister

Personally, I think Haley was just as psychotic in her own way as Jeff was (Remember what she said her numerous therapists diagnosis' were). I don't believe she did it for the justice angle, but that she enjoyed the whole aspect as she was into torture. She just seemd a bit too cool and calm about her actions throughout the whole movie for me to think otherwise. The ending I think explains it all.

IMHO I think Ellen Page is a fine actress and needs to be given more acting roles.


----------



## Death's Door

Watched the Brother's Grimm Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

For my birthday, I used a gift card and bought The Fly/Return of the Fly, House of Wax, Prom Night and Dog Soldiers (one of my favs) on DVD - spent more than a few hours on my couch enjoying them last week.


----------



## Sinister

Ahh, if only more Horror flicks could be more like *Dog Soldiers. *You know, scary, well acted, well written, entertaining...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Lets seee, yesterday, I think it was TCM or AMC had a few on in a row.
*I Walked with a Zombie* and *White Zombie*


----------



## Anachronism

Lake Placcid
Childs Play
Childs Play II
Psychomania
Creepshow
Creepshow II
Demons (Jesus Franco's)
Demons II (Bava)
House of the Dead II


----------



## Death's Door

Didn't have class last night and hubby was at his dart game so I rented "Pulse". The acting was fine and had its creepy moments. It reminded me of "Dark Water" and "The Ring" because of the dark atmosphere/mood it gave off. I thought it was OK for a rental.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I stumbled upon *Return of the Vampire *two nights ago on TCM and I was thrilled - I haven't seen in years. I love this "unofficial" sequel to *Dracula* starring my man Lugosi


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well, not Horror IMO but did see UnderWorld II this morning


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Lets seee, yesterday, I think it was TCM or AMC had a few on in a row.
> *I Walked with a Zombie* and *White Zombie*


I love both of those films in their own right, but WZ is one of my absolute favorites for the mood, atmosphere and my man Lugosi


----------



## Anachronism

Shocker
Grendal
Intermedio
House of Frankenstein (1945)
The Dentist II
American Psycho


----------



## SpectreTTM

The Creeping Flesh
The Woman Eater
The She-Creature
The Day the World Ended
War Of The Colossal Beast
Earth Vs The Spider
Comedy Of Terrors
The Raven
The Masque of the Red Death


----------



## roadkill

I had the unfortunate and unpleasant privelege to see "Cry Wolf" recently.

What utter pablum.

What a complete waste of time, money, effort, and celluloid. I feel dumber for the experience. It was trite, contrived, pointless, and childishly predictable - at best.

just my .02 on this film.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Saturday night, we watched Boogeyman...

It was kind of silly.


----------



## Anachronism

Texas Chainsaw Massacre: The Beginning
The Descent
Evil Dead II
Sleepaway Camp


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The Butcher
House on Haunted Hill
Shock
House of Frankenstein
Mothra


----------



## JCZ

Acacia
The Prowler


----------



## edwood saucer

Saw Ring 2 the other night.... I guess I can see how The Ring would have been creepy - but this was not.

Spectre - you and I have the same exact taste in movies based on your recent list.


----------



## SpectreTTM

edwood saucer said:


> Saw Ring 2 the other night.... I guess I can see how The Ring would have been creepy - but this was not.
> 
> Spectre - you and I have the same exact taste in movies based on your recent list.


Thanks EWS 

I was just talking to JohnnyThunder about how great this forum was for B-Movie enthusiasts the other day.

I'd like to add a few more to the list while I'm at it .

The Killer shrews
The Giant Gila Monster
Mothra.


----------



## edwood saucer

I totally agree and would love to see HF expand and grow as a site outside of it's forum aspect. (In regards to giving a greater due - to the movie side of the site)

I understand what I'm saying... in my head!


----------



## Depravity in Chaos™

I: Angel Heart

II: Saw III

III: The Devils Advocate

IV: The Prophecy

V: Hostel

VI: Pet Semetary

VII: Hellraiser


----------



## ruafraid

I went to see the Messengers Fri night. I am not sure it falls into this category but it had some gruesome stuff in it. I enjoyed it myself some scary stuff some predicable but I enjoyed the scare.


----------



## randyaz

The Superbowl...if your a Bears fan


----------



## edwood saucer

Angel Heart...

I never saw anything good about that movie... bored out of my socks.

Speak up and tell me what you or anyone thought was good about it.


----------



## SpectreTTM

The Devil's Nightmare
The Screaming Skull
Attack of the Giant Leeches
The Dunwich Horror
Die, Monster, Die
The Thing from Another World
Destroy All Planets
Rodan
Sentinel


----------



## Ms. Wicked

_Frankenstein _- the one and only Universal with Boris Karloff 

We were going to watch Dracula, but the video store didn't have it.


----------



## scareme

What kind of video store doesn't carry the masterpieces of film?
We watched Lady in the Water tonight. I screamed three times. I love being scared!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

scareme said:


> What kind of video store doesn't carry the masterpieces of film?


That's what I thought! I asked Hubs if maybe somebody else just rented it out, but he didn't know...


----------



## SpectreTTM

Ms. Wicked said:


> That's what I thought! I asked Hubs if maybe somebody else just rented it out, but he didn't know...


FYI

This is a good deal.

http://www.deepdiscount.com/viewproduct.htm?productId=5752986&src1=DvdPricesearch&extid=df00021

The Video has the Van Helsing Movie plus 
for the DVD extras

Contains DRACULA (1931), 
FRANKENSTEIN (1931), 
THE WOLF MAN (1941)

Hope this was helpful


----------



## SpectreTTM

One more thing.

I usually check this site to see if the DVD is available anymore.

http://www.dvdpricesearch.com

If it's not available for purchase it's a good bet it won't be available for rental.


----------



## roadkill

I just watched "The Messengers". What a waste of time! The plot was predictable from about 10 minutes in - never any real surprises. There were weak attempts at CG for the fx which fell short of being interesting by quite a bit. The end left me struggling to stay awake. Totally uninteresting in my opinion. I know others enjoyed it.

I'm looking forward to "Dead Silence" - seems a bit more promising.


----------



## skullboy

Bats.Hey dont laugh it was on free TV.


----------



## SpectreTTM

House of Usher
Pit and the Pendulum
C.H.U.D.
TERROR OF MECHAGODZILLA
Warning From Space
The Incredible Petrified World
Nightbreed
Messiah of Evil
Waxwork
The Phantom Creeps
Psyclops


----------



## edwood saucer

Watched From Dusk Til Dawn the other night.

What a great flick.


----------



## SpectreTTM

Slowing down a bit ;-)

Blood Dolls
Waxwork II Lost in Time
Nosferatu


----------



## turtle2778

I just watched the WICKER MAN....Somebody could have told me that i cant get 2 hours of my life back if i watch the piece of crap. IT WAS HORRIBLE


----------



## Forbidden Crypts

I just saw one of Sid Haig's (aka Captain Spaulding) first movies on TCM last night. It was the 1968 film "Spider Baby". Very strange, yet awesome.


----------



## SpectreTTM

turtle2778 said:


> I just watched the WICKER MAN....Somebody could have told me that i cant get 2 hours of my life back if i watch the piece of crap. IT WAS HORRIBLE


Which version?

The Christopher Lee

Or Nick Cage

I think I know the answer though


----------



## skullboy

The Cave.


----------



## Death's Door

Rented Saw III last night after my jog/walk. It kept my attention and had a few twists in it. Overall, not bad.


----------



## Death's Door

Watched "The Unrest" and "Gravedancers". These were from the "Horrorfest Weekends" that were being advertised in the movie theaters. I thought "The Unrest" was a lot better than "Gravedancers". Both had their jumpy moments but with Gravedancers, near the end, it reminded me of the face in the mummy. I'm probably gonna sound stupid but you see the ghost's face chasing them out of the house and it's real huge and trying to swallow them up. For some reason, it kinda took away from the rest of movie because you heard or saw things moving and when the ghosts were near. To me, that is scary itself. I think they should have either stayed with that or made the ghost's face more scarier that it was.


----------



## Witterally

Child's Play (1988) - I got to agree with the Critics, and ignore the Cynics on this one. "Don't f*** with the Chuck." He's _still_ got it.

Lucio Fulci's The Beyond (1981) - so very, _very_ bizarre.


----------



## Non Compos Mentis

I was bored and a little drunk and watched "2001 Maniacs" on Showtime. Robert Englund was in it. Wasn't as horrible as I thought it would be. Had some funny moments in it and some hot eye candy.


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

Sinister said:


> *Hellraiser: Bloodline *(I think I am one of the only people alive who love this film.  ) *The Prophecy, Dog Soldiers, The Descent.*


Not the only one Sinister, I thought it was great.

Recently saw The Third Power, House of 1000 Corpses, The Devils Rejects (of course), Nightmare on Elm Street series, AVP, and thats all i can remember


----------



## Death's Door

Non Compos Mentis said:


> I was bored and a little drunk and watched "2001 Maniacs" on Showtime. Robert Englund was in it. Wasn't as horrible as I thought it would be. Had some funny moments in it and some hot eye candy.


I saw it too on Showtime. There wasn't anything on that was keeping my attention so I decided to watch it. The human kabob scene had me squirming in my seat. Overall though it wasn't a bad movie.


----------



## wolfen manor

when the kids were over we rented house of 1000 corpses and the grudge. Couldn't watch them until my little one was asleep....thought the screams of her older sisters would wake her. lol. ahhhh parenting...so much fun. hehehe


----------



## HalloweenZombie

I just watched Stay Alive. I must say it was a pretty good flick. I can enjoy a horror movie, whether it be spooky or bloody, so long as the characters act intelligently. The group in this movie did just that, so I could root for them. Frankie Muniz (Yes, I said Frankie Muniz, he's actually good in this flick) gets locked out of his van with the laptop in it. He thinks quickly to keep his game character, and thus himself, from dying. These characters were great, as opposed to the movie The Hills Have Eyes when the characters acted so stupid that I lost interest. Remember the father/cop firing all his rounds into thin air or the teenage boy shooting behind him to lure the bad guy into a propane filled camper so they could blow it up? Why didn't he just shoot the bad guy? Duh!


----------



## skeletonowl

See No Evil (Dumb and Typical)

Saw 3 (Amazingly smart)

The Grudge 2 (Pretty good)

The Hills Have Eyes 2 (Good for at least a watch...no real big purpose)


----------



## Non Compos Mentis

"Terror In The Isles" Not really a horror film. It showed clips of horror films. Still fun to watch IMO.


----------



## AzKittie74

Anyone see Vacancy yet? not really a "horror" movie but it was scarey, I was telling my daughter that I wished we had a motel to do something like that (without the killing) for Halloween!

Halloween (re-make) Aug 31!!!! be there or be square!


----------



## widowsbluff

Watched Night of the Living dead and Return of the Living dead they are always a good way to kick of the season.


----------



## Non Compos Mentis

The Monster Squad. A friend of mine picked this up and had to watch it. Got some good laughs watching this one. I liked how they had a character called "fat kid".


----------



## Death's Door

I rented DeathProof and Dog Soldiers. I have to admit that I was dissappointed with DeathProof. It started out slow and then out of nowhere had one hell of a crash scene. That part was awesome and I thought that it was going to take off from there but then, all the sudden, nothing. A bunch of girls sitting around talking. My hubby walked into the middle of me watching this movie and even asked me what the name of this chickflick was. Even near the end, the car chasing scene was good but that was it. I liked Kurt Russel as Stuntman Mike but at the end, they turned him into crybaby. He's a stuntman for christ's sake, couldn't they make his character more pissed off or something when he got shot? Definitely dissapointing to me.

Dog Soldiers on the other hand was a pleasant surprise. From the beginning to the end was action. The werewolves looked great and it had a great gore effect. It also had a good story line. What more could you ask for.


----------



## CreepyCanmore

We just watched The Descent by the same director as Dog Soldiers....finally a good scary movie that was actually scary. We really liked it, and apart from a few cheesy acting scenes, it was very well done for a relatively low budget horror.


----------



## Revenant

"The Ferryman" with John Rhys-Davies (one of my fave actors). It was okay but honestly if I hadn't read the synopsis before watching it I wouldn't have been able to follow what was going on.

"Meatball Machine", an over the top, surreal, totally bizarre sci-fi splatterfest from Japan. If you like cyborgs, gore, and love stories, this one's a must-see.


----------



## happyfunball

this is more of a mini rant than a list of what I've seen lately (although I did watch the Dawn of the Dead remake last night) but I get annoyed by the fact that a lot of the so called horror movies put out in the last five years or so are rated PG-13.
I know they do this for money reasons so they can pull in the widest audience possible but to me that goes against everything a horror movie should be. Maybe its just cause my formative years were spent during the 80s slasher years when gratiutous gore and nudity were standard fare but I have having them sanitized.

Luckily with people like Eli Roth and the saw films it seems to be swinging back the other way and with unrated editions of dvds prevalent perhaps everyone can be satisifed but I still dislike it.

I want my zombie films with loads of high quality cannibalisim, dammit!


----------



## jdubbya

Watched Night of the Living Dead 3D last night on ppv. What a total waste of $3.99! Even Sid Haig was lame in this film. They really need to stop hacking this film to death. Don't waste your time/money. It's not worth a look.
btw, I didn't have the 3D glasses, which I doubt would have made any difference.:zombie:


----------



## Paranormal Media

Yeah, I dunno...really....all I watch are horror movies for influence reasons. I got to say my most recent fave has got to be "HalloweeN 2007" although there were parts in that, that totally were boring and sucked. I did enjoy "The Hills have eyes 2" but if you seen one you've seen'em all, almost litterally.

PM


----------



## Paranormal Media

I dont guess I should say I watch them for influence. I am also influenced by "Bambi" and the "Smurfs" just thought Id add that.


----------



## Paranormal Media

Oh, and yeah "Night of the living dead 3D" does suck. Sid Haig is a cheap actor. costs roughly 8 grand a week. I think that movie took roughly 75 shooting hours to make.....and it still sucked. Could be cause it was rushed, could be cause the writing effort sucked, could be the director is a moron, and it could be that everyone involved in it knew it sucked ass.

Just my thoughts on that waste of film.......thank you.


----------



## GOT

I rented Bug (the new one) the other night. I was disappointed overall but it certainly was a different kind of horror film. Got to give them an e for effort. It takes a little time to get started but it will keep your interest.


----------



## Revenant

I read a couple lists of reviews on that one... not reviewer reviews but customer reviews... and it was pretty much universally canned.

I remember the original came out when I was a kid. I was traumatized just by the commercial lol no way would I go see it.


----------



## beelce

Just saw SWEENY TODD...I liked it...I'm sure that SWEENY will be a big costume choice this haloween.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

It's one of my fave musicals of all time.


----------



## GothicCandle

Sweeney Todd is so awesome! The best "horror" movie i've ever seen!!!! Maybe the best movie ever!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Watched the "Unholy" wow, bad movie!


----------



## scream1973

Recently watched the 28 days and 28 weeks movies.. very enjoyable.. Gotta love the Rage.. 

Nice to see fast moving Zombies.. puts the spin on that for sure..


----------



## Death's Door

I watched "Let's scare Jessica to Death" last night. It actually came out in 1971. Still trying to figure out why the vampires(?) need to cut your neck instead of biting it. It was OK (due to the fact that nothing else was on to watch) and it kept my interest but left some unanswered questions.


----------



## Death's Door

I watched "Captivity" last night. Pretty good movie from beginning to end with a nice twist. The gore factor was descent with one part making me hold my mouth shut.


----------



## psyko99

Just watched 28 Days Later. I have mixed thoughts on it. It was good to see Christopher Eccleston in something other than Doctor Who though.

I think I still prefer the classics. Bela Lugosi's Dracula, Lon Cheney's Wolfman & Boris Karloff's Frankenstien. I can't leave out the George Romero films.


----------



## Hauntful

The last Horror movie that I watches was Queen of the Damned. Good vampire film. I never get tiered of watching it.


----------



## skeletonowl

Hauntful said:


> The last Horror movie that I watches was Queen of the Damned. Good vampire film. I never get tiered of watching it.


ehh...didn't really think it was that good

I saw some crappy SciFi movie called Blood Monkey. I didn't get to finish it but it was pretty decent compared to the other ones


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey

Just re-watched "Slither" again for the 10000000th time, don't open your mouth!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Watching Jeepers Creepers on SciFi right now.

Love that truck!


----------



## Revenant

I loved Slither! I've talked to several people who thought it sucked but I really liked it. And it featured the song "New Kid" by the Old 97's, one of the coolest songs ever. And Nathan Filion -- Capt. Reynolds himself. How cool is that.

If you remember the nerdy teacher talking to the female lead at the beginning... the goofy guy with the glasses and the messed up hair sticking up... that's James Gunn, the director. I met him once; he's from my hometown. His wife Jenna is the secretary in "The Office." And yeah, Gunn actually looks like that all the time, explodo-hair and all. Nutty guy, lotsa fun. He also wrote the screenplays for the Dawn of the Dead remake and the Scooby Doo movies.


----------



## Revenant

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Watching Jeepers Creepers on SciFi right now.
> 
> Love that truck!


I'd love to build that truck and have it parked out in front of a haunt! And do that corrugated tunnel as a bottomless pit.

I thought the movie was better before the Creeper was revealed, but it was still cool throughout. And I appreciate a horror movie that kills the main good guys and lets the bad guys win hands down without using the tired old last-5-seconds plot twist.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Let's see, what did I watch....oh yeah, Silent Hill, well parts of it. It just didn't hold my interest.
Anyone else watch this?


----------



## scareme

I did? The nurses were cool, but the end left me confused.


----------



## skeletonowl

i bought Silent Hill. I just love the characters and the video game likeness is very accurate but it wasn't pulled off incredible well.


----------



## TheClovenBunny

Hmmm, watched Undead or Alive last weekend. If you like horror comedy it worth checking out. I laughed my butt off. Weird to see some of those people in comedic capacity (ie. the hot chick from Numb3rs, and "mike" from Desparate Housewives). And Chris Kataan was hillarious as usual.

Before that I think it was Flight of the Living Dead. Don't waste your time or money. And I *LOVE* zombies. So that tells you how bad it was.


----------



## BobC

Just watched "30 Days of Night" I thought it was terrible. Besides some really good FX the story line was boring they could have done so much with the brilliant idea for this movie and didn't. They need to keep pumping out good Zombie films I cant see enough of them. :jol:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Exorcist-The Beginning


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Silver Bullet- One of my favorites!


----------



## scareme

Watched Sweeney Todd tonight. Couldn't get hubby to watch a musical.


----------



## Bloodhound

I just watched "Love Object" The twisted tale of Kenneth, a socially insecure technical writer who forms an obsessive relationship with "Nikki", a sex doll he orders over the Internet. Now Playing at fearnet.com. I am not sure if the movie is twisted or if I was for watching it.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Just watched Silver Bullet again today....yep, still like it.


----------



## Bloodhound

P2 (2007) Horror/Suspense 
I would rate this two and a half out of five. Acting was fair and the gore was good. Scare factor not there.. at least for me. I think a Full fledged horror movie in a parking garage without vampires. Would make a great movie.


----------



## Non Compos Mentis

Bloodhound said:


> P2 (2007) Horror/Suspense
> I would rate this two and a half out of five. Acting was fair and the gore was good. Scare factor not there.. at least for me. I think a Full fledged horror movie in a parking garage without vampires. Would make a great movie.


I thought this was PG-13?


----------



## RacerX45

I just watched House of 1000 Corpses again. Love the Rob Zombie flicks! :xbones:

Randy


----------



## Non Compos Mentis

Mindhunters. This film wasn't bad. The death scene with Christian Slater was cool. Kinda predictable at parts. I never heard of this movie until I saw it on tv.


----------



## Moon Dog

Creepshow - Original 

"It's father's day Bedilia... I want my cake!"


----------



## tuck

I watched the evil dead again at work the other night on netflix online. Never get tired of the classics.


----------



## Dr Morbius

YOu can watch Evil Dead on youtube now, but yea, the classics never die.

I saw the Strangers...see my post about that on the Strangers thread.


----------



## Revenant

Watched Alien vs Predator: Requiem last night. Pee-YOOOOO what a stinker. I had high hopes cuz I liked the first one a lot. I thought the sequel just plain sucked. I KNEW I should have rented Ratatouille instead. Waste of a perfectly good dollar.


----------



## skeletonowl

The Happening...disappointing and could have been great.


----------



## Revenant

I have a feeling M Night Shyamalan was a one-hit wonder. Sixth Sense was awesome but nothing after could live up to it.


----------



## Phil

We watched Gojira tonight (the 1954 Godzilla). A crazy friend provided a really nice quality transfer in glorious Japanese with English subs. It had been a long time since watching it and it was surprisingly impressive. We enjoyed it much more than Cloverfield.


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Sweet buttery baby jeebus!!!

An awesome triple-threat tonight on IFC...

Scanners (1981 and STILL the best exploding head scene EVER!)

Return of the Living Dead (1985 and STILL the best punk chick Trash dancing naked on a grave scene EVER and STILL my favorite "living dead" movie of all time.)
"Hey, these things don't leak do they?", "Leak? Hell no! These things were made by the U.S. Army Corps of Engineers!" WHACK!

House of 1000 Corpses (2003 and STILL the best drawn out, holy s**t, edge-of-your-seat gunshot to the deputy's head scene EVER and... FISHBOY!)

And for the nightcap...

Kill! (1968 Samurai slash'em up. Haven't seen it yet, but hoping it delivers.)

Yep. Life's good sometimes.


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Last night was good. Tonight's pretty good too.

Tonight on AMC's Fear Friday:

John Carpenter's The Fog (1980). Not the greatest Carpenter flick, but some good atmospheric moments, definately one of his better scores and hey, what can I say... Tom Atkins!

The Howling (1981 and STILL one of the best pre-CGI Werewolf transformations ever).

And for the nightcap...

And Now The Screaming Starts (1973) Low-budget British horror. Loaded with atmosphere. Has everything a good old horror flick, or haunt, should have... dark castles, family curses, secrets and deaths, possessed portraits, eerie apparitions, severed hands attacking people. Two severed thumbs up!

And it's only June. Love it.


----------



## Non Compos Mentis

Slugs: The Movie- I never heard of this film. But It was on TV, late and I was bored. I knew it would be bad, but watched it anyway. There were a couple of gross out scenes. The scene at the restaurant was one of the highlights IMO.

I woud only recommend this if you like bad horror films.


----------



## DeathTouch

I like 13 ghosts and Silent Hill!


----------



## skeletonowl

I just watched Devils Rejects and Exorcism of Emily Rose (which I already saw)

Devils Rejects defiantly had something it was trying to convey but is a little sloppy overall and thats why critics hated it. i didn't mind the gore too much and I saw the unrated.

Exorcism of Emily Rose is creepy, fairly scary, based on a true story, and has a compelling court case in the middle.


----------



## Revenant

The Orphanage by Guillermo del Toro. I liked it, tho it may be a bit slow and subdued for some. Very much a classic-vein haunting movie, and the lead actress in it is awesome.


----------



## Phil

Milestone restoration of 1925 _The Phantom of the Opera_. Certainly the best version I have seen. And the character that old Lon put together is still friggin' awesome.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Just saw the Reaping..Kinda too Biblical for my taste, since I'm not a big Bible thumper it didn't really shake me up as much as a truely devout religious old testament fanatic might be. Well acted though, and the story is pretty good if not a little deriviative..meaning they took the idea from the Bible in case you couldn't guess. Swank is good in it, worth a rental.


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Invasion of the Body Snatchers (1978 - Donald Sutherland, Brooke Adams, Veronica Cartwright, a very young Jeff Goldblum and a genuinely creepy Leonard Nimoy!) I hadn't seen this in years. Though a bit dated at points, it still maintains a very disturbing and paranoid mood. And, all these years later, still one of the best human-head-on-a-dog's body scenes ever. I'd forgotten about it, so it was a pleasant surprise. Decent effects for the times, too.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Blacula 
Scream Blacula Scream
Blackenstein
The Raven
The Invisible Ray


----------



## Non Compos Mentis

Disturbia.


----------



## Phil

Kino restoration of 1922 _Nosferatu_. A good and measured restoration, and a nice contemporary multi-channel recording of the original soundtrack.


----------



## AzKittie74

Watched Frontier(s) and I really got into it, it is INSANE! sub-titles are usually a annoyance but I didn't mind for this one.


----------



## Don of the Dead

Inside (Le Interiour) sp? 
French Horror flick about a pregnant woman stalked by a psycho chick wanting to cut the baby out of her. Best flick I've seen this year and best forgine horror I've ever seen.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Blacula
Scream Blacula Scream
Blackenstein
The Raven


----------



## Lachoween

Evil Dead, just watched it for the first time in years and introduced my son to it, he loved it and is ready to watch the second and on to Army of Darkness. (yes, molding my son to enjoy Halloween as much as I do, and he is 15 and was told to close his eyes a couple times to those who think I shouldn't show him such a flick)

I also recented watched all the Saw films. I had always said I wouldn't watch them as I don't like the modern slasher films, But I was completely surprized at how much I enjoyed Saw. I do like the classic slashers; Freddy, Jason and Michael, but even they have been overdone.


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

I also recently watched the first two Saw movies and I can't believe so many people admit to liking them. They're awful and pretentious. They're like 2 hour long versions of that stupid show C.S.I. Only with a rip-off of Hannibal Lecter giving the world's most phony speeches of b.s. morality I've ever heard in my entire life. The characters were annoying, there was no style, and they were edited like a music video. A bad one. I actually think horror takes more crafting than that. They're insulting, trashy "twist" films.

And that's pretty much why I don't watch new horror films. They're made by a bunch of kids who obviously know nothing about horror, get most of their work doing music videos, and end up going on to films like *300* anyway.

So, I dipped into the vaults of the 1980's for my last two "first time" viewings. I watched *I, Madman* (1989) which was great. And, *Street Trash* (1986), which was... highly original, highly stylish, highly disgusting, and fairly offensive. I recommend both.


----------



## edwood saucer

After avoiding Saw and Hostel just because I thought they'ed be too disturbing... I saw Saw II or III and Hostel in the same night... I loved them. Thought to myself afterward - I might be a bit disturbed myself!


----------



## Revenant

I really liked the first Saw, but thought the second was meh and the 3rd was worthless. Not bothering with the 4th, I wish the franchise would just die. Hostel, like Cabin Fever, was what I consider proof that Eli Roth is the most overrated director in America. He knows nothing about storyline and wouldn't know a Character Arc if it leaped out and bit his ass. Of course what do I know, both movies made like a bazillion dollars and tons of people hail him as the new horror king... but my personal opinion is that people are confusing extremity with quality. But (insert best Dennis Miller voice) that's just my opinion, I could be wrong.


----------



## edwood saucer

I watch movies for fun - I've got a nephew that has to critique or find some sort of life's meaning in every movie he watches - but for me - it's usually about whats on tv at the time or on the video shelf. Case in point - I can probably honestly say I enjoyed Sleepy Hollow or Soul Plane (the Snoop Dogg comedy) as much as I enjoyed the latest Batman movie.

I sat watching Hostel cheering on the bad guys and wondered what they were going to do to the victims next... then I sat there going "If I were going to torture somebody - I'd do it this way..."

Tonight I'm renting Lost Boys 2 despite bad ratings.


----------



## Aelwyn

Watched a bit of SAW II, and I TOTALLY agree with Dead Dude. It was so bad I actually turned it off.

Watched Hostel II (I think it was). The end was AWESOME, but the rest of the movie sucked.

Slither--a GREAT B movie about aliens taking over peoples' bodies. I love Nathan Fillion, and he always makes movies funny but not over the top (even though they should be).

5ive Girls--fighting evil movie. Not bad. It has it all for men though--Ron Perlman, a Head Mistress spanking a school girl in a kilt, hot chicks, hot chicks kissing....LOL. 

Boogeyman 2--Not bad, some good gore, and the way people died was pretty cool

White Noise 2--Again, a Nathan Fillion movie. Not bad. More of a thriller than a horror movie.

That's all I can remember right now. I watch bad horror movies on OnDemand all day long....LOL.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*The Body Snatcher
The Devil Bat
Cabin Fever*


----------



## BRAinDead

Madhouse. From a psychiatrist's perspective - totally unrealistic and more than a little cliche', but a fun movie nonetheless.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

A few months ago, I found a movie called 'Rats: Night of Terror' in the bargain bin at our local grocery store. I figured the price was right, how could I go wrong? Am I gald I bought it! If you enjoy bad 'horror' movies, you need to see this one. Between seeing the rat wranglers in the background (mid screen, mind you), the bad acting, and the Chuck Norris wannabe, this became one of my favorite bad horror movies. I'm so glad I found it! It's an Itallian film that was made back in 1983 and directed by Bruno Mattei.


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

I actually really want to see Rats. Unfortunately, I just have the director's Hell of the Living Dead on DVD (in that Anchor Bay 6-DVD Walking Dead boxset). And stupidly, I actually opened the case. So now I can't sell it as Brand New to anyone. Don't know why I want to see Rats. I'm hoping it'll be a little more stylish than Hell. Since I'm really not into that whole jungle-exploitation-no budget-gorefest kind of thing.



Aelwyn said:


> Watched a bit of SAW II, and I TOTALLY agree with Dead Dude. It was so bad I actually turned it off.


Thank you!  I however, was brave enough to make it through the whole thing. And imagine my shock when I watched the original about 2 months later...and it was worse than Part II!  I cannot count the number of times I cursed out loud while watching Saw. I don't know if I have ever in my life threatened to myself that I'm going to shut it off before it's over. With strength I didn't even know I had... I actually finished the movie. I was livid. How *dare* these movies make claims like these? How *dare* they be so pretentious? How dare they rip-off so many things so blatantly from other movies. Tobin Bell is clearly supposed to be Hannibal Lecter-Part II with John Doe from Se7en's already exposed hypocrasy as the same motivation for Jigsaw's murders. People honestly have been saying for years ever since Saw came out that it's so original... That the plot point about Jigsaw not killing his victims, making them kill themselves... That was stolen right out of Se7en!! John Doe forced the fat man to eat himself to death, the lawyer to cut open his own stomach, the pill woman to choose not to be disfigured, the prostitute to be screwed to death by someone else...

And all the characters made me crazy to no end. People I didn't even expect to make me angry made me angry. The little girl who acts like a zombie! The white cop/detective who tells Danny Glover to "get laid" or whatever. Every character in the movie was badly played, badly written... It would have taken Dead Alive's gore to make this movie work in my opinion.

Sorry for the rant... I just can't stand these movies. They're all horrible.


----------



## Holyhabanero

I saw Dawn of the Dead (2004) last week for the first time, and I must say that other than decent special effects, I was very dissapointed. Here's a short list of what bugged me. 

Weak story
Horrible dialog
Non-existent character development
Characters not staying in character.

Just to clarify, I don't expect an academy award winner when I watch a zombie show, but I do get discouraged when I see a show take a page from George Lucas' playbook and blow their whole budget on special effects, and only give a passing glance at the story, characters and dialog.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

One of the things that bothered me most about that movie (running zombies aside) was the scene shortly after the cop and the nurse met up. They are walking leisurely under the bridge when the gang-banger opens fire on them... AND MISSES! Fast Forward a little bit and you have a scene where the gang-banger is running/jumping/tumbling/etc, and getting headshot after headshot on the zombies running after him!

One thing I did like, however was the fact that they used actors who were amputees to play some of the zombies. I had that thought years ago, when I was toying around with the idea of making a zombie film.


----------



## Holyhabanero

Yeah, the amputees definitely added some realism.


----------



## throughthepatch

Just rocked the newborn to sleep last night while watching the original Wolfman. From the Universal collection.
Love the Universal's.
Cannot wait to be able to show her Frankenstein.


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Holyhabanero said:


> I saw Dawn of the Dead (2004) last week for the first time, and I must say that other than decent special effects, I was very dissapointed. Here's a short list of what bugged me.
> 
> Weak story
> Horrible dialog
> Non-existent character development
> Characters not staying in character.
> 
> Just to clarify, I don't expect an academy award winner when I watch a zombie show, but I do get discouraged when I see a show take a page from George Lucas' playbook and blow their whole budget on special effects, and only give a passing glance at the story, characters and dialog.





Eldritch_Horror said:


> One of the things that bothered me most about that movie (running zombies aside) was the scene shortly after the cop and the nurse met up. They are walking leisurely under the bridge when the gang-banger opens fire on them... AND MISSES! Fast Forward a little bit and you have a scene where the gang-banger is running/jumping/tumbling/etc, and getting headshot after headshot on the zombies running after him!
> 
> One thing I did like, however was the fact that they used actors who were amputees to play some of the zombies. I had that thought years ago, when I was toying around with the idea of making a zombie film.


Thank you! Both of you are very correct. Dawn of the Dead '04 was made just to give the special effects people, computer technicians, idle standing crew members, and the latest new hotshot MTV music video director a job and paychecks. Literally, it wasn't made for any true purpose and it has no reason for existing that can get any horror fan with a true conscience to forgive them for assuming the original needed to be improved upon.

I recently watched:









The Dark (2005) - and it was _awful_. I had to check it out because the trailer looked good and it was directed by the guy who directed the brilliant Ginger Snaps... I guess a trailer can make anything look good.


----------



## Revenant

Aelwyn said:


> Slither--a GREAT B movie about aliens taking over peoples' bodies. I love Nathan Fillion, and he always makes movies funny but not over the top (even though they should be).


I really liked Slither. It wasn't overly scary, challenging, or deep, but I thought it was a good fun monster movie. Kinda reminded me of Tremors; a few scares, some laughs, and a simple plot that moved forward and didn't try to send any "messages". Aelwyn -- If you recall the scene in the very beginning there was another teacher talking to the female lead... a really geeky guy with hair sticking out in every direction -- that was the writer (and in this case director) James Gunn. I've met him. He's from here. He also wrote the screenplays for the Scooby Doo movies and the Dawn of the Dead redo but I think Slither was his debut directing.

I have mixed feelings about DOtD:'04. Some things I liked a lot. That scene with the guy and the dead mother and the baby was, in my opinion, absolutely grade-A horrific and disturbing without ever having to get gory. But so much of that movie was just... off. But it did have a few great lines in it ya gotta admit. I attribute the missed gears of that film to the directing. With flicks like that I just pretend it wasn't a redo of a classic but it's own movie, just another zombie flick with its own take on the genre.


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Well, the movie was still a remake. And most remakes are not made to be great movies. They're just made to make money. There's no shame over there at Universal. Plus, the original is a seminole film in the genre. There was never any need for a remake.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

I think one of the absolutely WORST (IMHO)remakes was the remake of 'Psycho' with Vince Vaughn playing Norman. That was a waste of time, money and film! The director even made the reader of the monologue at the end do it over because it was longer than in the original movie.


----------



## kevin242

I'm going to say Apocalypto. While not technically a horror flick, the gore factor and scare value is up there with many of my favorites. 

"Say what you want about Mel Gibson, but the son of a b!tch knows story structure..."

BTW, Dawn of the Dead 04 was freaking awesome!


----------



## Revenant

DeadDudeintheHouse said:


> Well, the movie was still a remake. And most remakes are not made to be great movies. They're just made to make money. There's no shame over there at Universal. Plus, the original is a seminole film in the genre. There was never any need for a remake.


Hating it on principle is a choice. When I watch a movie, I'm going to try to find something good about it. If I just sit there seething and resenting all the ways it doesn't measure up to the original I'm guaranteed to hate it and feel like I've wasted my time. By ignoring that fact and viewing it on its own merits I at least have the opportunity to enjoy watching a movie, which is why I rented it in the first place. And, with the exceptions of a few elements of that movie that I didn't care for or get into, overall I enjoyed the new Dawn. And it's not like any disservice has been done to the original; when people say Night Of The Living Dead or Dawn of the Dead you know they're talking about the originals; the remakes don't really enter people's minds.


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Revenant said:


> Hating it on principle is a choice. When I watch a movie, I'm going to try to find something good about it. If I just sit there seething and resenting all the ways it doesn't measure up to the original I'm guaranteed to hate it and feel like I've wasted my time.


You're doing a very interesting song and dance here, but let's make things very plain and clear: there has to be a damn good reason to re-make a movie. Okay? I'm sorry, but I don't care if a few (or even a few thousand) people "enjoy" it. The original was made to be a great film. The remake was made to turn a great profit. And to get Zack Snyder gigs like directing 300.



Revenant said:


> And it's not like any disservice has been done to the original; when people say Night Of The Living Dead or Dawn of the Dead you know they're talking about the originals; the remakes don't really enter people's minds.


Who's minds are you thinking of? Because I'll have you know that the kids who are growing up on these remakes think the originals suck. Hell, just cruze friggin' YouTube and search for Texas Chainsaw Massacre. At least 8 out of 10 results will always be the remake. And I'll bet the page looks pretty similar when you search Dawn. These remakes are definitely erasing the legacies of the original films as far as today's younger generations are concerned. And soon, these kids will dominate us in every way. Conventions, DVD sales, merchandising, you name it. These remakes make remakes and movies that look exactly the same to be the only profitable ventures for studios to take. This is setting up if it hasn't already the pattern of all horror movies being the same and new horror movies being treated better than older ones. And being considered more important.

I guess only time will tell.

Anyway, as for what I watched last, I joined Netflix and got to see John Carpenter's In the Mouth of Madness. And I'm afraid it just wasn't good. I don't know what I expected. But it really failed.

I also saw Stuart Gordon's From Beyond, again not knowing quite what to expect. I've seen... 4 Stuart Gordon movies, and disliked all of them. But I can finally say I really loved it. It's about time, too.


----------



## claymud

I guess the Happening...although not technicly in the horror genra it scares me that studios still give that man money.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Was flipping throught the channels the other night and watched part of "Poltergeist". Such a classic, but I have to admit I didn't watch it to the end because it was getting late and I didn't want it to be the last thing in my head before going to bed.


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

I saw Tobe Hooper's Eaten Alive - which was okay but not great.

John Carpenter's Prince of Darkness which was awful.

Stuart Gordon's Dagon, which was okay at first, then got really good, then got bad. Overall, it's below average.

Clive Barker's Lord of Illusions, which wasn't really good. But in ways better than I expected.

Alone in the Dark (1982) was pretty darn good.

Masters of Horror: The Washingtonians, which was a lot better than I expected it to be.

Cat People, the 1942 original, which was a big letdown.

Curse of the Cat People, which had a bad beginning, a good middle, and an excellent ending.

The Sentinel, which was okay. Nothing too special.

Cannibal Ferox (aka- Make Them Die Slowly) which was very poorly made and insultingly stupid.


----------



## Spooky1

We were watching Poltergeist the other night. The next day I found my DVR was wiped clean. I lost all my recorded shows and even the recording setting were gone. But it recorded Poltergeist which we didn't set it to record. I'm not kidding about this. It was just too weird.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well, had Salem's Lot playing most of time in the back ground will working for the the last 3 weeks or so..along with John Carpenter's vampires, lost boys and a few others.

Witch Board was the last movie I watched a few days ago.


----------



## Hauntful

The last horror movie that I watched was Horror of Dracula. I can't get enough of that movie over and over again like many other favorites.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ok, did watch Event Horizon yesterday afternoon...twice.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

I just watched 'Teeth' the other night for the first time. The acting wasn't that great, but the effects were HORRIBLE! (And I mean that in a good way.)


----------



## Non Compos Mentis

Night Of The Living Dead- Original 1968 Black And White Version. When I was younger I didn't think much of this movie...but now I love it.


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

re-watched Argento's Deep Red, even better than I remember it. A full 4-star masterpiece.

and newly saw Alice, Sweet Alice for the first time. Much better than I expected it to be. The beginning wasn't great and it was slow for the proceeding 15 minutes after that. But this is almost 2 hours long and the last hour is solid as a rock. I would recommend it based on that fact alone.


----------



## Dr Morbius

I found Deep Red contrived and Alice, sweet Alice derivitive.
J/k


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

You know something I noticed about both when I watched? They both have that famous string-plucking sound you hear a lot in The Shining, and since they were released years before Kubrick's film, I think he'd seen both or one of them.


----------



## chisox100

The Strangers pretty weird movie but entertaining


----------



## Phil

Chaney's Hunchback tonight - the man could create a character from the inside out.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Phil said:


> Chaney's Hunchback tonight - the man could create a character from the inside out.


Saw that on TV recently as well - he was an amazing actor.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Dracula vs. Frankenstein 
Nightwing 
Bride of the Monster 
House of Horrors 
A Nightmare on Elm Street 
Halloween (1978)
The Howling 
Night of the Living Dead 
The Raven 
Waxwork 
Blacula 
Scream Blacula Scream 
Halloween (1978) 
The Howling 
Night of the Living Dead 
Squirm 
Night of the Living Dead 
Friday the 13th Part 6 
Pumpkinhead 
Village of the Damned 
House of Usher 
The Devil Bat 
Waxwork 
Waxwork II 
Saw 
Leprechaun 5 
Halloween 
Halloween 4 
Curse of Frankenstein 
Son of Frankenstein 
House of FrankensteinThe Brainiac 
Vampire's Coffin 
The Thing With Two Heads 
The Head 
The Black Scorpion (one of the better giant bug flicks from the 50s) 
Children Shouldn't Play With Dead Things 
The Undertaker and His Pals (while aspiring to be a horror/comedy, it is neither scary nor funny) 
The Gorgon - underrated (in my opinion) Hammer film 
The Tinger 
Moon Of The Wolf
Mothra 
Dr. Jekyll y el Hombre Lobo 
The Funhouse 
The Abominable Dr. Phibes


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lordy, Johnny, you are the King of Movie Watching!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

RoxyBlue said:


> Lordy, Johnny, you are the King of Movie Watching!


Nah, not compared to some people I know. I just haven't posted a list in a while -


----------



## Non Compos Mentis

Buried Alive.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*King of the Zombies
Revolt of the Zombies 
Atomic Age Vampire*


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*The Monster Maker
Dead Men Walk
The Beast of Yucca Flats
Brides of Dracua*


----------



## Non Compos Mentis

Boogeyman (2005)- I was watching it and fell asleep.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Berserk
Ghoulies II
Night of the Living Dead
The Brain That Wouldn't Die
The Ghouls
The Fly
The Tingler
Werewolf of Washington
Friday the 13th*


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Bride of the Monster
Boogeyman 2
Dog Soldiers
*


----------



## RoxyBlue

I wish I had twenty bucks for every horror movie you watch, JT - I could almost retire:googly::jol:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

LOL

I like movies........and I have an almost 5 month old so.................I gots some time on me hands!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Let's see.
I watched for the 2nd time 
*The Tale Of Sweeney Todd*

I liked it.


----------



## SpookyMadison

I went to see "The Unborn" this weekend at the theater & I thought it was horrible. Very predictable!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

High Tension
Dracula
Plan 9 From Outer Space
The Wolf Man
My Bloody Valentine


----------



## Phil

Not _exactly _a horror movie, but we received "Hogfather" on DVD and finally watched it. Very enjoyable though I am not sure they needed all 189 minutes.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

House by the Cemetary
Return of the Living Dead


----------



## kevin242

I watched "Doomsday" the other night on cable.
Oh man! That movie rocked so hard...
It was like if 4 different other awesome movies: Road Warrior, Escape from NY, 28 Days Later and Resident Evil had an illegitimate love child together. 
Lets see...
Cannibal punk rockers on motorcyles? check.
Scantily-clad chicks in leather who can kick your a$$? check.
Heads\arms/legs getting chopped/blown off? check.
Knights in full plate armor? check.
Copious amounts of blood and pus (usually mixed together)? check.
Guy rosted alive and eaten? check.

And just when I thought that they don't make good movies anymore...
haha


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*The Werewolf (1956)
Blackenstein (guilty pleasure LOL)
Nightmare Castle*


----------



## Hauntiholik

UNDERWORLD: Rise of the Lycans


----------



## Phil

Did you enjoy Underworld?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Phil said:


> Did you enjoy Underworld?


I gave it two thumbs up! I rarely go out to movies so when I say that I would love to see it again - it's something.


----------



## Phil

Sweet! I was so hoping it would be good. We rarely hit the theater and I was looking forward to this one. Thanks!


----------



## chisox100

I watched Saw V today, it was pretty good, not as good as part 2 or 4 but overall a good movie.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

I've been obssesed with Dance of the Dead latley. It came out in 08. A film by Gregg Bishop.

It seriously like the breakfast club of zombie flicks.

Zombies and prom night.

It was part of lionsgate ghost house underground series.

check it out

-Stay scary
the bloodshed brothers


----------



## chisox100

I watched Kill Zone. It is an animated movie made in japan based off of the video game " Kill Zone" it was pretty good for an animated movie.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Just watched Rob Zombies Halloween. I really enjoyed the back story. you have to like it in an almost a seperate entity though. But i liked it alot being a fan of the original series


----------



## Sinister

*Cannibal Holocaust, Return of the Living Dead I & II, The Thing, Alien, Dawn of the Dead, *all three *Underworld* flicks, *The Brood, Re-Animator, Cabin Fever, Lifeforce, Diary of the Dead, Evil Dead, Silver Bullet, Mother of Tears, Friday the 13th: The Final Chapter*


----------



## Sinister

The Bloodshed Brothers said:


> Just watched Rob Zombies Halloween. I really enjoyed the back story. you have to like it in an almost a seperate entity though. But i liked it alot being a fan of the original series


That's something I can't get over where it comes to other fans. Almost as a single entity, they ALL hate Zombie's version. They point fingers and say he wasn't true to the original film, he messed this, or that up, Michael Myers came from a well to do family...blah, blah, blah. What they don't seem to realize is that John Carpenter himself told RZ to go out and make the film his own. So what's the complaint? If they want to really blame someone, then blame Carpenter.

I'm a HUGE John Carpenter fan, and I don't think Zombie tarnished the image of the original at all, despite what others may think to the contrary. He did exactly what he was told.


----------



## skeletonowl

Evil Dead- Not as good as I wanted it to be but good and entertaining.

30 days of Night- Enjoyable and I dug it.

Teeth- I had to watch cause it was such a dumb concept and turned out pleasingly ridiculous. A good conversation starter.

Class of Nuke 'Em High- I officially love Troma! So ridiculous and campy on purpose too. Awesomely bad!

The Thing (John Carpenter one of course)- Defiantly 5 stars. Glad I finally saw it cause I was blown away at how creepy it still is and quenched my bloodthirst.

I got Repo! The Genetic Opera coming in the mail too!


----------



## Spooky1

Let's see I've the following recently:

30 Days of Night
Werewolf
Return of the Living Dead
Nightbreed
I also watch one on Fearnet (available on Comcast cable) called "New Years Day" (I think), It had an interesting twist that I didn't see coming.


----------



## Moon Dog

The local news...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Moon Dog said:


> The local news...


Ain't that the truth!:googly:


----------



## Spooky1

"My 401K" Oh the Horror!!!!!


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter

I just saw "MIRRORS" with Keifer Sutherland. Pretty cool movie but then it took a not-so-interesting twist. Overall, it was okay. Anyone seen it?


----------



## ShellHawk

I recently saw Borderland. I saw it with the intention of reviewing it on my blog, but didn't, because I really was disturbed by how graphic the violence was. Some younger people do read it, and I didn't want to promote it.
Very creepy film! More so because it was based on a true story.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Carl Theodor Dreyer's *Vampyr* (1932) - a film I have been wanting to see for years and just had the honor to do yesterday. There's a great heaviness and sense of dread throughout the very dream-like narrative. The atmosphere and imagery are both very nightmarish and are very much in line with the silent German Expressionist horror films of the period. I recommend it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 and I just watched "The Lost Skeleton of Cadavra". It's an affectionate spoof of the 50s - 60s style sci-fi/horror cheesy B movie genre.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Great flick, Roxy!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Johnny Thunder said:


> Great flick, Roxy!!


I tell you what, JT, that's the kind of movie that you watch and say, "Damn, I would LOVE to play one of those parts!". I'll bet the cast and crew had a blast doing that flick.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 and I just watched "Blood Diner" on Fear.net. Pretty funny in a bloody, campy way.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Friday the 13th
John Carpenter's Prince of Darkness
Diary of the Dead
Gangs of the Dead
Ghoulies


----------



## Hauntful

The People Under the Stairs


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Chopper Chicks in Zombietown, per its' inclusion into the Guess the Horror Movie Picture game, back months ago.

I was pretty disappointed. I thought, since it was Troma, I could count on some true freakiness and darkness to the material in spite of the silliness of its' premise and title. Which that company is usually quite famous for. But alas, there was none. In fact, the film suffers greatly from what sounds like newly added "comical" or gag music cues. Especially during the scenes of the "zombies" walking around. And when I use that term in such a way, I'm indicating that this film's zombies are the poorest looking versions of a zombie I've ever seen. The makeup is so bad, it makes the Dawn of the Dead blue-faced zombies look amazing.

It was way too much "comedy" and not enough horror. Or rather, no horror. With a little language adjustment, it could have been rated PG-13. But... some of the dialogue was funny.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're absolutely right that "Chopper Chicks" is much more comedy than horror, but I think that was the intent anyway. It's a completely campy send up of both zombie and motorcycle gang movies. It definitely does not take itself seriously, which is one of the reasons I find it so entertaining. And I think the perky zombie music is very funny


----------



## Forbidden Crypts

I just watched "30 Days Of Night" again last night. Great flick.


----------



## Devils Chariot

The Thing.

I.love.this.movie.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

we watched Otis yesterday
a movie about this crazy pizza guy who abducts girls, tortures them, then takes them to a prom he has set up in his basement, with the intention of raping them at the end of the night.
Was just and all around fun movie and had some good laughs.

Fun cast too.


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

RoxyBlue said:


> You're absolutely right that "Chopper Chicks" is much more comedy than horror, but I think that was the intent anyway. It's a completely campy send up of both zombie and motorcycle gang movies. It definitely does not take itself seriously, which is one of the reasons I find it so entertaining. And I think the perky zombie music is very funny


If it had taken itself seriously, it probably would have been a lot better. There are so many better horror-comedies out there. This really just felt like a 4th rate version of Near Dark or Return of the Living Dead. It's quite a big failure in many ways.

And the music was painful to listen to. It almost made me cry. It was bad. :ninja: But I'm glad somebody enjoyed it.

I re-watched a couple. Rabid Grannies - always fun. And watched a bunch of audio commentaries. Not like watching the movie of course, but I sat through the movie- didn't I? I listened to: Texas Chainsaw Massacre (the new track with the actors who played Sally, Franklin, and Jerry), There's Nothing Out There, Alone in the Dark (1982), and Hostel (the Executive Producer commentary).


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

watched land of the dead lst night. really fun and aweome

cool story 

its a romero flick so what else can we say


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

I keep thinking I might watch that movie. But it looks too much like an action-comedy. John Leguizamo doesn't impress me mostly as an actor in a serious movie. He's too funny, in a way. It seems like one of those Grindhouse type movies. Now, when I say that- I'm talking about the "new" Grindhouse. Like- Quentin Tarantino hiring his favorite actors to do a ton of one-liners and just look "bad-ass." That's not horror. It's lame.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I thougth *Land of the Dead* was pretty terrible.... (but that was just my take on the film).


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

I just can't waste my time on it if it turns out to be an action-comedy. Special effects make-up alone does not a horror film make. You can't just make an action movie, put some zombies or vampires in it running around and biting people, a big orchestral music score, and a little blood and call that a horror movie.

Hot damn, I miss the days when horror had style. Today- it's all slickness, high-tech, and photography tricks.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i just like the idea of a post zombie world and how people would live


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

So- it's not just an action movie with a bunch of comedic one-liners??


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

no really, john leguizamo is an asshole in it..
theres few pop up scares.
Some of the gore made me laugh but not cuz it was funny just cuz it was my natural reaction to the carnage


it is a zombie flick though so it has its cheesy moments.
But i thought it was fun


----------



## Devils Chariot

I liked Land of the Dead. It has a kinda weird silly vibe. I hate to say charming. It's somewhere in the "so bad its funny" to "naive but utterley sincere" attempt make a smart or smarter zombie movie. It has some cool things to look at too. I like the trash heap zombie at the begining.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Comedic one liners? Hmmm. Not the film I saw......no idea why you think that........

Anyway, just watched:

*Near Dark
Scream Blacula Scream
The Bob*


----------



## monstermakerswife

Night of the Living Dead- remake- in 3D.


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse

Boy Eats Girl-- does that count?

I've actually been on a horrorthon the last couple weeks-- Rest Stop and Rest Stop 2 (should've stopped at Rest Stop-- there's no way to top Joey Lawrence getting run over and shot in the head... oops, spoiler!), Timber Falls, P2, The Ruins, Shrooms, Fingerprints, Splinter, Asylum, Day of the Dead (remake=terrible), and Shiver. 
I'd recommend The Ruins, Shrooms, Splinter and Shiver, and even Timber Falls. Shrooms and Shiver were gorgeous to watch. And all horror freaks should watch the extra feature on the Ruins DVD about the vines-- I think it's called "Deadly Vine". The prosthetics in that movie are absolutely incredible and they give them their due, because of course you barely see them in the movie.

Also watched a couple documentary's "Going to Pieces; The Rise and Fall of the Slasher Film" and "Starz Inside: Fantastic Flesh: The Art of MakeUp EFX". The second one is a prop makers paradise.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

The lost boys


----------



## RoxyBlue

We started to watch "Frankenfish" and almost immediately began analyzing the behavior of the guy who was pulling what appeared to be crab pots in the opening scenes:

Spooky1 - "Hey, you're supposed to empty the pot, then rebait it and put it back in the water"

Then when one of the markers started getting pulled around and the guy was leaning over trying to pull it back up:

Me - "If this is a Louisiana bayou, wouldn't he suspect maybe an ALLIGATOR and keep his hands in the boat?"

We concluded he was just an actor and not a real fisherman


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse

My Little Eye
White Noise 2


----------



## Hellrazor

just got back from seeing "last house on the left" It was pretty good.


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse

Tooth and Nail
Friday the 13thart 2
Splice
Spirit Trap

(avoid the last two!)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Warlock
Warlock III
Night of the Lepus
Satan's Little Helper
House by the Cemetery
Asylum of the Damned
Dawn of the Dead (original and remake)
White Zombie*


----------



## chisox100

Hellraiser (amazing)
Land of the Dead (good)
Death Row (very good for a low budget movie)


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Zombie 2
quaratine
both alot of fun


----------



## claudia

Let the Right One In.

Not sure if I'd really consider it horror, though it's possible one could be frightened by it. An amazing vampire movie, nonetheless.

Also, Witchcraft - I think that one was made in the '60s? It's in black and white.


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse

Behind the Mask:The Rise of Leslie Vernon
Devil Times Five (AKA: The Horrible House on the Hill)
April Fools Day (2008)
The Breed
Prince of Darkness
Hatchet
His Name Was Jason
American Zombie


----------



## Parabola

Dead Snow
Martyrs

Both good movies.


----------



## spfxmasks

*Milo* (_1997_)
*Dawn of the Dea*d (_1978_)
*Twilight* (_2008_)
-SPFXMasks


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*House of Horrors
Creepshow
The Abominable Dr. Phibes
The Blob*


----------



## RoxyBlue

We watched most of "Near Dark" yesterday.


----------



## Spooky1

What a coincidence, I just watch "Near Dark" too.


----------



## cassietheig

I watched The Abandoned and The Reaping last weekend. The Abandoned was actually pretty good even though it got mixed reviews. Definitely didn't see the twist coming, it put a new spin on the old fashioned ghost story, it's worth a watch. The Reaping was interesting, kind of a rip off of the Wicker Man storyline in a way, but it was fun to have on while I worked on some crafts I have been trying to finish up.


----------



## Non Compos Mentis

Troll 2!...I don't understand why they called this movie Troll, it was full of goblins? Just curious...is there a Troll 3?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Just watched Jeepers Creepers... it's still a decent movie, but now I can't help thinking that the Creeper is a PC and he really, REALLY hates Macs...


----------



## Phil

Johnny Thunder said:


> Carl Theodor Dreyer's *Vampyr* (1932) - a film I have been wanting to see for years and just had the honor to do yesterday. There's a great heaviness and sense of dread throughout the very dream-like narrative. The atmosphere and imagery are both very nightmarish and are very much in line with the silent German Expressionist horror films of the period. I recommend it.


Just watched Vampyr for the first time and I was surprised to find it was one of those new fangled talking pictures. Read about it years ago and Johnny's review provided the needed push. Agree with all that he has written including an enthusiastic thumbs up. Some definitive dude-in-coffin footage. This is a classic.


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse

Let the Right One In
Day of the Dead
Immortality (more of a thriller/drama)


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Just watched Ginger Snaps. Awesome movie and I love that they didn't do any CGI effects... reminded me of American Werewolf in London. Nice.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Halloween (1978)
The Howling
The Beast Must Die
Brotherhood of Blood*


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Haunted Mansion
Dog Soldiers


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse

No Man's Land
Dark Floors
Perkin's 14
Autopsy
Wes Craven's Carnival of Souls

Probably going to watch "Carny" on sci-fi tonight. How can you pass up a movie with a title like that?!


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Fright Night
Child's Play
The Wolfman (1941)
American Werewolf in London
The Exorcist
Texas Chainsaw Massacre (remake)

lots of movies this weekend... :googly:


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse

The Curve
The Boogeyman
Masters of Horror: The Damned Thing
My Name is Bruce
Friday the 13th Part VI: Jason Lives (like 5 times in a row.... crazy, considering I've barely been able to make it through the first five even once)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Dr. Jekyll & Mr. Hyde (1920)
Happy Birthday To Me
The Haunted Palace*


----------



## kprimm

I unfortunately just watched Susperia, and i will say that movie sucked!!
I cant believe it gets voted in top 10 polls. Totally wasted my money buying this garbage. Now realize this is my opinion, because i am sure there are those that liked it....i'm just not one of you.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

dead silence


----------



## Monk

Last night I watched Mustang Sally's House of Horror...
wow that sucked


----------



## smileyface4u23

I watched part Mustang Sally's...but had to turn it off because it sucked so bad.


----------



## Phil

I watched 30 Days of Night for the first time. Pleasantly surprised overall, especially the first part of the movie.


----------



## Spartan005

I was bored so I pirated freddy vs jason, watched 10 minutes, turned it off and then proceeded to cry myself to sleep in the corner of my room for having waisted 10 minutes of my life on that garbage.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

kprimm said:


> I unfortunately just watched Susperia, and i will say that movie sucked!!
> I cant believe it gets voted in top 10 polls. Totally wasted my money buying this garbage. Now realize this is my opinion, because i am sure there are those that liked it....i'm just not one of you.


I like Susperia - it has gorgeous colors/filmography and an interesting and unique plot. Sorry you didn't like it! 

Just watched over the weekend:

The Ghost and Mr. Chicken
Abbott and Costello Meet the Invisible Man


----------



## skeletonowl

Fright Night. I didn't fall in love with it I was hoping too. It was worth a watch though and I like that it is a horror comedy.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Monster on the Campus
The Monolith Monsters (sci fi but close enough)
Leprechaun 6


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse

Spartan005 said:


> I was bored so I pirated freddy vs jason, watched 10 minutes, turned it off and then proceeded to cry myself to sleep in the corner of my room for having waisted 10 minutes of my life on that garbage.


Hahaha. Definitely the worst and it only went downhill after that first ten too.

The Hamiltons
The Haunting (original-- to remind myself how boring it was)
Halloween 4&5
Halloween (R.Zombie version)
Urban Legends (I guess I'm on a Daniel Harris kick)
Friday the 13th Part VII
The Uninvited (not too bad...)
From Within (new favorite!)
Midnight Meat Train
Children of the Corn

Watching Borderland in a bit....


----------



## Johnny Thunder

skeletonowl said:


> Fright Night. I didn't fall in love with it I was hoping too. It was worth a watch though and I like that it is a horror comedy.


I love that movie. Give it another watch. :smoking:


----------



## Phil

Eraserhead. I think.


----------



## Spooky1

Zombie Honeymoon (I missed the begining though)


----------



## RoxyBlue

We also watched "The Frighteners" last night. The reaper figure effect is really well done. I also like the fact that the female lead, Lucy, is not a wussy girl.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Frogs
*
70s cheese at its best.........


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse

I LOVE FROGS!!! Sam Elliot is awesome in that. And the greenhouse death? FABULOUS.

-My Bloody Valentine 3-D
-Repo! The Genetic Opera (lots of pretty guts to be had in this one)
-Underworld 3: Rise of the Lycans


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Midnight Meat Train (A while ago)

The Strangers (KInda creepy. I had to watch it in two parts being that I was getting tired, but the first half seemed better)

Tokyo Zombie (Not scary at all, but pretty durn funny. Kinda like a Japanese 'Shaun of the Dead')

Dead Space: Downfall (Interesting videogame tie in. Anime type movie)

Mortuary (Denise Crosby just can't help playing characters that come back as something evil. Plus, they worked in a line from Lovecraft. Not a bad time killer, but not great, either)

Roman (Very low budget, but still enjoyable)


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Countess Dracula

Splinter


----------



## Non Compos Mentis

The Cave

Lake Placid


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 is watching "Grindhouse" at the moment.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Just watched 'Mirrors' last night. An enjoyable film. Aspects of it could have been used to make a neat survival horror video game.


----------



## Kaoru

Just watched Drag me to hell. The movie was not that great, the ending was good and the shock factor was great but the constant use of throwing up through the film was a big turn off for me. Not a movie I plan on watching ever again.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Drag Me To Hell
Shutter
Dr. Jekyll & Mr. Hyde (1941)
The Body Snatcher
Evil Dead*


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Eaten Alive
The Texas Chainsaw Massacre (1974)
The Hills Have Eyes (1977)*


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse

Road Games
Land of the Dead
The Mist
Eight Legged Freaks (a better version of the mist, without the mist IMO)
The Mummy an' the Armadillo


----------



## Devils Chariot

House of Wax (1953) loved that one
Frankenstien (1931) um, the book was better? 
The Fly (1986) still a fave
American Werewolf in London - hmm
Martin - not so shabby


----------



## Spooky1

Frankenstein Meets the Wolf Man


----------



## Zombies Anonymous

Just finished watching Dead Heat.

Buddy Cop movie with zombies, Vincent Price and a great re-animated Chinese butcher shop scene.


----------



## Devils Chariot

house = eh
fright night = awesome, and i hate vampires


----------



## Devils Chariot

The Fly (oldie with mr. Price)

gotta love netflix on demand


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Cat People (1942)
Sometimes They Come Back
Hello Mary Lou: Prom Night II
Count Yorga, Vampire
Twice Told Tales*


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Rabid Grannies - _again_ (twice actually, twice in one week - LOVE that movie).

And I'm currently re-re-watching Argento's Opera again. Just when you think the man's a genius... you realize, he's a *GOD*!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*30 Days of Night
Night of the Living Dead 3-D
Empire of the Ants
*


----------



## Devils Chariot

Return of the Fly


----------



## Devils Chariot

house on haunted hill (1958)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Devils Chariot said:


> house on haunted hill (1958)


I love that movie! It terrified us as kids.


----------



## Devils Chariot

I loved it, charming and fun, and I thought yeah when i have kids this is one of the movies i'll show around halloween. Not too scary. I loved the walking skeleton at the end.


----------



## Devils Chariot

The Tingler (1959)


----------



## Non Compos Mentis

Frogs
Sometimes They Come Back


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse

Deranged
Motel Hell
Wicker Man (remake)


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Cronenberg's The Brood.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Carnival of Souls
Suspiria
Dr. Terror's House of Horrors *


----------



## scareme

My Bloody Valentine 3-D. Saw it at the theater and loved it. At home the glasses are a big disapointment.


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

John Carpenter's The Thing

and Naked Lunch - if it counts.


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse

I Spit on Your Grave
The Dead Zone
Creepshow
The Hills Have Eyes (original)
The Prophecy
Incident On and Off a Mountain Road


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

repo
28 weeks and days later


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Rocky Horror Picture Show

Okay, not really horrifying, but fun

"Let's do the Time Warp again!"


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Scream And Scream Again
His Name Was Jason
Scream Blacula Scream*


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

currently watching Freddy vs. Jason


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse

Johnny Thunder said:


> *Scream And Scream Again
> His Name Was Jason
> Scream Blacula Scream*


What did you think of _His Name Was Jason_, johnny? I love docs like that. Almost better than the movies...


----------



## GrimleeFeindish

I just watched Friday the 13th, the new remake. Apart from the nice rack on the one chick in bed with the jerk the movie blew chunks. Not scary, not cool, pretty much a waste of time.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Daddy's Little Corpse said:


> What did you think of _His Name Was Jason_, johnny? I love docs like that. Almost better than the movies...


Hey DLC - I also enjoy docs and liked the show.


----------



## AzKittie74

Amusement, not a great horror movie by far but it has some prop and costume inspiration in it thats worth seeing


----------



## Spooky1

We're up to episode 10 of season 1 of True Blood.  I really need to make the switch and order HBO.


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse

Mirrors (didn't have high hopes for it, so was pretty impressed...)
The Creeps
Martin
Whatever Happened to Aunt Alice? (probably considered more thriller than horror)
From a Whisper to a Scream


----------



## Tyler

Anyone seen Swamp Devil? It was on our cable movie channel, so I had to check it out. The story line was actually kinda good. But the swamp devil sucked! And it was all in the daylight!!!


----------



## Zombies R Us

I've got the original Night of the Living Dead on the TV right now while I surf this site- Scream TV has a nice mix of a lot of the movies listed in this thread- all year long. I like old and new and admit I haven't been overly creeped out by a horror film since I was seven years old. I got on a steady video diet of them until nothing impresses me. No, wait...felt uneasy during the scene in The Ring when the girl crawls outta the TV, that was kinda back of the neck hair tingly for a few seconds. Love the original Shining but agree it did not follow the book story to the letter. Oooohhh the scene where the kid stabs the mom with the mortar trowel just finished, bet that creeped out a few people in the day! Has anyone seen the zombie nazi film from Norway called Dead Snow? I would like to hear if it's any good. I am by far a big zombie fan over all other horror creatures.


----------



## BRAinDead

"Let the Right One In"

Really cool movie, although poorly dubbed into English.

It has a unique twist - the bloodthirsty vampire in the story is a 12 year old girl. It's a big enough step into the weird that it makes it very creepy and very interesting.

The cat scene was hilarious.

I'm usually hard to please, but this one was good.


----------



## Devils Chariot

The Abominable Dr. Phibes - vincent price = awesome


----------



## RoxyBlue

Haunted Honeymoon (does that count as "horror?")


----------



## tot13

Just watched A Haunting in Connecticut. I was a little disappointed (my friends had really built it up). I suspect it would have been a little better in the theatre than at home.


----------



## tot13

Daddy's Little Corpse said:


> I Spit on Your Grave
> The Dead Zone
> Creepshow
> The Hills Have Eyes (original)
> *The Prophecy*
> Incident On and Off a Mountain Road


One of my favorites -


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse

It's growing on me tot. Didn't like it the first time I saw it a few years ago, but now it's made it's way on the "to buy" list.

Tale of Two Sisters
The House that Dripped Blood
The Nanny
Tormented
The Screaming Skull


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The Vampire Lovers
Fright Night
Vampire Circus
Vampires on Bikini Beach
Bride of the Monster
Rise of the Dead
Wishmaster 3
Wishmaster 4


----------



## Devils Chariot

Dead Alive
Evil Dead 2

having a little wacky zombie fun!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Orphan
The Blob (1988)
Child's Play
Abbott and Costello Meet Frankenstein
*


----------



## Devils Chariot

Evil Dead 1
House on Haunted Hill remake (boring)
Dusk till Dawn


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Dracula's Daughter
Son of Dracula
Dog Soldiers
Nosferatu
Magic*


----------



## Non Compos Mentis

Scream 3


----------



## Devils Chariot

the mist


----------



## Parabola

Watched Clive Barker's Book of Blood last night with my wife. We both enjoyed it quite a bit. I haven't read the story in about 10 years so I can't comment on that too much. I know that it worked in two separate stories into one movie. The usual Barker elements of sex and the profane were there so I was happy! Bring on the next film!


----------



## Parabola

Dog Soldiers is a perennial favorite in our house. Neil Marshall is an excellent director who I like to follow. The Descent was a great film and Doomsday was well done too. I am looking forward to Centurion now.


----------



## The Archivist

I don't know if it counts as horror in the strictest terms but I just watched a graduation dance video of myself and my class from elementary school. (shudders violently) That's about a horrific as I can think of right now.


----------



## Death's Door

I watched "Haunting in Connecticut" and I thought it was so-so. Just as in the other post, with the hype behind it and after watching the episode, "A Haunting", on tv, I was hoping for a little bit more. A few descrepancies that occurred in the movie that I don't remember seeing on the documentary. Maybe would have been better if I have seen it in the movie theater I guess.


----------



## VonScotchington

I finally got to see *[Rec.], *the Spanish inspiration for *Quarantine* and movie from Pakistan called *Hell's Ground* and really liked both.


----------



## Decrepit Desecr8shun

Watched the 1992 remake of Dracula just last night...not movies but have watched every episode of Ghost Hunters(good ideas galore!!!)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The Gorgon 
Frankenstein Meets The Wolf Man
The Gravedancers


----------



## Draik41895

the unborn


----------



## Draik41895

friday the 13th


----------



## Night Watchman

I find that Hollywood has lost its sense of suspense. It is now all blood guts and dismemberment. The story more than anything is lost in the gore. I have always found that what scared me most is what I didn't see, I guess that is why I liked the first Blair Witch. Not seeing the shark in Jaws but hearing the music, not seeing Jason or his mother but to hear the music, or thinking that Michael Myers was hiding in the shadows that was scary. One other thing is what ever happened to low budget movies that became classics like the original Halloween.


----------



## Devils Chariot

Shiver = good spanish film about a kid who is allergic to sunlight and moves to a small town to escape the taunts and stigma of his condition, only to find himself accused of vampirism after a series of murders in the woods after he arrives.


----------



## The Archivist

The original Alien movie. I prefer the originals of any movie. 

Can't stand remakes unless it complements what the 1st movie intended but couldn't deliver because of technological reasons.


----------



## Non Compos Mentis

Alien Resurrection


----------



## Devils Chariot

[REC]. = spanish movie from which Quarentine was copied/remade with americans in it.

this one is better.


----------



## Zombies Anonymous

Went to the Toronto After Dark Film Fest.

Trick or Treat was awesome! 

For those who love Halloween.
For those who love anthology horror.
For those who hate that old man who never gave any candy out!


----------



## Devils Chariot

Night Breed = gave me good ideas for Halloween props. Total monster and graveyard porn.

The Eye = asian film that bring together the " I got eye transplants, and now I see weird things" and the " I see dead people, and want to help them" genres of spooky films. Not so original, but a very enjoyable movie. Scary ghosts and the dead guy in the elevator makes it totally worth the rental....drifting closer, closer, closer


----------



## RoxyBlue

In honor of Frankenstein Day:

Frankenstein
Bride of Frankenstein

(Johnny Thunder will be so proud of us)


----------



## chisox100

Friday the 13th (2009)
My Bloody Valentine 
Random Twilight Zone episodes


----------



## Johnny Thunder

And once again Happy Frankie Day to you guys 

*Stanley
Blood of Dracula's Castle
Satan's Slave
The Madmen of Mandoras*


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse

It's been awhile, so here's what I remember:

Wicked Little Things
Tourist Trap
Last House on the Left (remake)
The Legend of Hell House
Pick Me Up\
Deer Woman
Penny Dreadful (dreadful indeed!)
Texas Chainsaw Massacre 2
Amusement
A Haunting in Connecticut (fast forwarded through most of it...)
Dead Birds


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Nightmare in Wax
Terrified!
The Strangers*


----------



## Spooky1

Roxy and I are working our way through the Frankenstein Legacy Collection, and watched "Son of Frankenstein" tonight.


----------



## Johnmonster

I watched Salvage (2006), an independent but pretty nifty little psychogical horror flick, and at the theatre I saw Orphan, which was very enjoyable and had some of the best performances by child actors I've ever seen. Also watched Bone Sickness, and Hide and Creep, as well as Friday the 13th (2009).


----------



## Revenant

Devils Chariot said:


> The Eye = asian film that bring together the " I got eye transplants, and now I see weird things" and the " I see dead people, and want to help them" genres of spooky films. Not so original, but a very enjoyable movie. Scary ghosts and the dead guy in the elevator makes it totally worth the rental....drifting closer, closer, closer


I've been so wanting to see that, but all I can find locally is the American remake, and I refuse to watch it. Just the little clips of this flick on YouTube (especially the elevator guy) scared the **** out of me. I like the Pangs; they do good suspense.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Night of the Demons
Halloween 2 (1981)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ghost of Frankenstein (which I think leaves just "House of Frankenstein" to complete the set)


----------



## Devils Chariot

antibodies - omg its Sielnce of the Lambs meets Seven. 

Last man on earth - another great Vincent pPrice flick, you might also know it as I am Legend.

My Bloody Valentine: Jason in a gas mask with a pic-axe instead of a machete. Stupid story, not scary, and bad casting, so much so that the full 3 minutes of full frontal nudity can't soften the critique.


----------



## Non Compos Mentis

Motel Hell


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*The Wicker Man (1973)
Motel Hell
Jennifer's Body
The Burning
The Man From Planet X (sci fi but what the heck)
Halloween II (1981)
Killer Klowns from Outer Space
*


----------



## Death's Door

Night of the Demons


----------



## Death's Door

Psycho


----------



## Rahnefan

The Wicker Man (1973), again, to prep me for
The Wicker Man (2006) immediately after...
...I just _had to know_. Now, unfortunately, I do.


----------



## Jack Reaper

Friday the 13th The final cut......why?
There was absolutly no inprovement on SPFX in 29yrs?????


----------



## Giles

The Last House on the Left (remake)...should have stuck with the original.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Frankenstein (1931)
House of Frankenstein
The Invisible Man
Werewolf of London
Hollow Man
Ghost of Frankenstein
La rebelión de las muertas*


----------



## madmomma

The Blob (original & latest)
Night of the Living Dead (original...the best)
Texas Chainsaw Massacre (original)
Poltergiest (1st)
Hush Hush Sweet Charlotte
Scream 1 2 3
Halloween(s)
Friday the 13th (s)
Nightmare on Elm Street (s)
Dawn of the Dead
The Shining
The Strangers
I Know What You Did Last Summer
The Exorcist (original)
The Fly (original w/Vincent Price)
so far...


----------



## kprimm

Just watched BOO tonight.


----------



## stars8462

Trick r Treat - I was very happy with the movie, and will still be buying a copy of the DVD when it's released on the 6th.


----------



## The Creepster

Opera...


----------



## madmomma

I agree with SpookyDude as far as current slasher movies go. I prefer the originals like "Night of the Living Dead", Exorcist, Shining and TCM. I especially enjoyed the old movies with Bette Davis, Joan Crawford, Vincent Price, Bella Lugosi, Peter Cushing, Christopher Lee, Peter Lorre, etc. I've had the tune "Goodie Goodie" in my head for a few months now. The movie "What's the Matter with Helen" (1971) starred Shelley Winters and Debbie Reynolds. I loved that movie, especially the face on DR at the end and hope Blockbuster carries it! Anyone else remember it???


----------



## Death's Door

Severance
Hellraiser
From Dusk til Dawn


----------



## The Creepster

Ghoulies II .....man that movie Rocks!!!!


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

The Creepster said:


> Ghoulies II .....man that movie Rocks!!!!


I enjoy it too.

Argento's Mother of Tears.


----------



## divaann

Last House on the left
Tim Burtons' version of Legend of Sleepy Hollow ( I really like this version and love to see the one mans head spin on his shoulders after the horseman decapitates him.)


----------



## madmomma

A Haunting In Connecticut
The Ring(s)
Still searching for the old "50 ft. Woman" and "The Crawling Eye"


----------



## Devils Chariot

Mask of the Red Death (Vincent Price!!)
Premature Burial
American Zombie
Halloween
Sleepy Hallow


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just saw "Sleepy Hollow" as well - love Johnny Depp and Christopher Walken (Mr Uber Creepy) in that movie.


----------



## fick209

watched Exorsism of Emily Rose last night. I hated this movie the first time I saw it, but it just keeps getting better everytime I watch it now.


----------



## The Creepster

Chopping Mall.."clank clank...your DEAD"


----------



## Devils Chariot

The Thing (from outer space)
The Thing (John Carpenter) = Awesome


----------



## The Watcher

Watched the Monster Squad last night from 87. They had some great looking skulls in that film. But kick'em in the nards! still brings a smile to me.


----------



## GothicCandle

today i bought the american dvd of the japanese horror mystery "DeathNote" I would have also bought the second and third of the series but they had gone out of stock of those. I'm so glad I got it! and also, i found out by watching the america dvd, that my japanese dvd I got off ebay is boot leg!!! It's missing whole scenes! and the english subtitles are worse then i thought lol. alls good though since i got the american dvd, It's an awesome film!


----------



## The Creepster

Four Skulls of Jonathan Drake...oh yes


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*The Return of the Fly
The Mummy's Hand
The Mummy's Tomb
The Mummy's Ghost
The Mummy's Curse
Wrestling Women vs. The Aztec Mummy
White Zombie 
I Walked With a Zombie
Zombieland*


----------



## BobC

Just saw Zombieland I thought it was good what did everyone else think?:jol:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

BobC said:


> Just saw Zombieland I thought it was good what did everyone else think?:jol:


I dug it 

Just watched:
*
J.D's Revenge
The Beast With Five Fingers
Mad Love*


----------



## The Creepster

Scooby do on monster island


----------



## BobC

Trick 'r Treat....I thought it was really cool shot like the old tales from the crypt shows. :jol:


----------



## The Creepster

Punky Brewsters scary Halloween show


----------



## stars8462

Near Dark


----------



## joker

Trick R Treat - My new all time favorite Halloween movie.


----------



## DeadGuyCandC

I recently watched Trick R' Treat. With a year or two worth of anticipation my hopes were high. Although not very scary it didn't disappoint bringing all the elements of Halloween together that we all love. One really cool aspect of the film is how it all ties together, four separate stories make up one small towns Halloween tale of terror. I’d give it a 3 out of 5 for making us wait two Halloweens to see it. Watch it!


----------



## Hungryforblood

House of 1000 Corpses and all 5 Saw movies. I love the Saw movies. Can't wait for 6.


----------



## DeadGuyCandC

Zombie Lake= Rediculous classic


----------



## hexerei

The Bride of Frankenstein- pure perfection

2000 Maniacs. Omigod that was one of the weirdest things I have ever seen. Thank You Herschell Gordon Lewis.

28 days later- already a classic in my opinion.

Halloween 3- 21 days till halloween, halloween, halloween, silver shamrock!

Dead Meat- Irish zombie film with mad cows on the lose. B- grade amusement.

Faust- 1926 F.W. Murnau- watch it if you have never seen it. Fantastic.

Invasion of the Body Snatchers- watch it every year, natch.

Tideland- not what I was expecting and doesn't really fit into the horror catergory either, but it has moments of grossness that made it land on my list. Can't really say I enjoyed it. It was too disturbing, but not in a good way. 

Blood Feast- another Herschell Gordon Lewis classic. Apparently the worlds first gore movie. Cool.


----------



## Devils Chariot

The Shining
The Changeling
White Zombie


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Twice-Told Tales
Pit and the Pendulum
Trick R Treat
Isle of the Dead
Sugar Hill*


----------



## Phil

The Ghost and Mr. Chicken (for the first time)


----------



## lonestarwelder

Hellraiser- Blood Line
Trick r Treat ( to bad Blackie Lawless didnt get the part of Sammy Curr)
The Bat
House on Haunted Hill (old school)
Elvira's Box of Horrors


----------



## Johnmonster

"Maniac" (1934) I went into this movie knowing absolutely nothing about it but the blurb on the case (it was part of a collection). Wow.


----------



## The Creepster

Trick r Treat


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does "Coraline" count as horror? - because there are some exceedingly creepy scenes in it. We watched it in 2D last night.


----------



## Spooky1

Just finished watching "Night of the Demons" - Classic 80's bad horror. Anyone having sex gets killed always gets killed.


----------



## Devils Chariot

trick r treat (watched it twice back to back)
the haunting (1963)


----------



## Death's Door

Trick or Treat - cool flick


----------



## Creeper

RoxyBlue said:


> Does "Coraline" count as horror? - because there are some exceedingly creepy scenes in it. We watched it in 2D last night.


I really liked Coraline and there were some disturbing themes in there. I tried to have my son's school Halloween Carnival use Coraline as the theme but I don't think enough people on the committee had seen it yet. Next year.


----------



## The Creepster

parents


----------



## Hauntful

Pet Cemetery


----------



## diecastman71

Albino Farm


----------



## Phil

The Haunting in Connecticut


----------



## Hauntful

Trick r Treat was good


----------



## The Archivist

I like the classic movies from the standpoint in that they were the first, the pioneers and the fact that the acting is so hilarious.


----------



## Devils Chariot

Grace - not sure how i feel about this, not scared just uncomfortable for two hours.
Dawn of the Dead European version - not as good as american - thought it would be more f**ked up
Prince of Darkness - Exorcists meets The Thing if you ask me


----------



## The Archivist

My cousin's wedding video. Two hours of her narrating with that nasally New Yorker accent. (She sounds a little like Fran Drescher, IMO)


----------



## skeletonowl

Watched Trick R Treat and Friday the 13th pt.3 but alas not in 3D.


----------



## Draik41895

New nightmare


----------



## Death's Door

It's Alive


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Paranormal Activity
The Walking Dead
Mr. Sardonicus
Old Dark House, The (1932)
Mark of the Vampire
The Hound Of The Baskervilles (1959)
The Incredible Two-Headed Transplant
Count Yorga, Vampire
Doctor X (1932)
Mystery Of The Wax Museum, The (1933)*


----------



## RoxyBlue

We watched bits and pieces of:

Alien
Aliens
Alien Resurrection

Watched all of "Die, Monster, Die!" That's one I had never seen before - very moody in Lovecraftian style.


----------



## Night Watchman

Creature from the Black Lagoon was just on, and now Scream 3 is on.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 just watched "Thir13een Ghosts". I don't know why they only gave it one star. I think it's a unique ghost story and definitely creepy.


----------



## randomr8

I just saw the 2009 version of "The Dunwich Horror" and it was pretty good. Love this time of year. Always some horror on the tube.


----------



## Death's Door

I watched Thir13een Ghost last night and Halloween (original one).
Watched The Shining, Halloweentown, and parts of Poltergeist on Sunday.


----------



## Devils Chariot

Brotherhood of the Wolf
Drag me to Hell
Isolation
Saw


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Blacula
Halloween (1978)
Halloween 4
Halloween 5
Frogs
Night of the Living Dead
Murders in the Zoo
Creature from the Black Lagoon
*


----------



## RoxyBlue

Watched most of "The Bodysnatcher" (Boris Karloff).


----------



## Death's Door

Paranoral Activity


----------



## madmomma

What did everyone think of Paranormal Activity? I was disappointed because I didn't get scared at all...well, maybe the ending was a little startling but that's it. Any comments?


----------



## Death's Door

Overall I liked it. As I posted under the "Paranormal Activity" title, I keep my expectations low and did not feed into the hype. I was creeped out by a couple of things in the movie and did jump a few times. To me, the actors in the movie were not the movie stars' influence we are used to today and most of the time they acted like us which gave you that feel that this movie could be true inspired other than fictional.


----------



## Death's Door

Last night I was "House of the Devil". I decided around 9 p.m. that it was quitting time from putting stuff away and I needed to chill in front of the tv. Hubby was out so I had the house to myself. I rented this movie on PPV - it dragged out and sucked. About a girl that takes a babysitting job and doesn't realize that she is being set up to be used in a satanic ritual during the lunar eclipse. Sounds good eh? Not!


----------



## fick209

Totally enjoying being single again and am able to watch whatever I want.
Last night I started my journey through the Halloween movies. Watched Halloween (1978) and Halloween II. Tonight will be Season of the Witch and the Return of Michael Myers.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*The House of the Devil
Calling Dr. Death
Dead Man's Eyes
The Frozen Ghost
Suspiria*


----------



## Devils Chariot

descent (again)
The Blob (old one) - this movie has an intro so unlike the rest of the movie its funny.


----------



## fick209

Halloween H2O


----------



## RoxyBlue

Saw the original "Blob" this weekend. Cheesy but good


----------



## fick209

Halloween Resurection


----------



## Death's Door

The Changeling with George C. Scott.


----------



## highbury

The Mask of Fu Manchu
The She Creature


----------



## highbury

The Dead Next Door - ughhh...


----------



## Devils Chariot

blackwater - autralia's answer to the terrible lake placid - a solid "B"


----------



## RoxyBlue

Saw this one on YouTube


----------



## fick209

lol Roxy, that's helarious

Bram Stoker's Dracula


----------



## Devils Chariot

splinter - interesting zombie movie variation


----------



## The Archivist

My 6th grade graduation dance video. Talk about horrendous!!


----------



## Uncleanspirit

Great Vid Roxy! 

30 days of night, blueray...lead vampire is creepy...


----------



## Spooky1

I just saw Dead Alive for the first time. Oh my god, what a riot. Jackson out did Rami for blood splatter championship.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> I just saw Dead Alive for the first time. Oh my god, what a riot. Jackson out did Rami for blood splatter championship.


And don't watch it while eating dinner. There are a multitude of "EEWWWWW!" moments in it:googly:


----------



## highbury

Village of the Damned (1960) - What a great movie!!


----------



## fick209

The Exorcist - I prefer the book


----------



## RoxyBlue

Saw "The Wasp Woman" on Midnight Monster Mash last night. I can't believe anyone let themselves be killed by her


----------



## The Creepster

Fried green tomato's


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Frankenstein's Daughter
The Devil Bat
Christmas Evil
New Year's Evil*


----------



## Spooky1

*House of Frankenstein 
Darkness Falls*


----------



## Dr Morbius

Just saw Dead Silence...Highly underrated, a terrific horror movie! If you hate ventriloquist dummies now, you'll REALLY hate them after watching this film. I recommend it whole heartedly if you haven't seen it yet, go rent/download/ buy it and watchit with the lights out. I'm gonna watch it again now!


----------



## Spooky1

The Wolf Man


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 spotted an amusing inconsistency in "The Wolf Man" when we were watching it yesterday. Note what Lon Chaney is wearing when he starts to change for the first time - a white wife-beater undershirt and light colored tweed plants. In the next scene when he's walking through the fog as the wolf man, he's wearing a dark shirt and dark pants. Apparently werewolves like to change clothes before going out in search of a victim


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 and I watched "Cat People" last night. Malcolm McDowell can be really creepy.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Just finished watching "Drag Me to Hell".

I liked it. It reminded me a lot of "Army of Darkness"


----------



## fick209

Underworld
Resident Evil


----------



## RoxyBlue

Watched a whole lot of the New Year's Eve Twilight Zone marathon over the past two days - classic stuff ranging from scary to amusing.


----------



## Jack Reaper

An oldie but moldie

"The Corpse Vanishes" with Bela Lagosi


----------



## RoxyBlue

Frankenstein Meets the Wolf Man


----------



## The Creepster

Faces of Death


----------



## RoxyBlue

Most of "Swamp Devil". Why is it that people will stand near a window even though something really nasty that can break windows is right outside?


----------



## Devils Chariot

alien movies 1-4 extended versions
fright night
the blob
audition
call me bruce
the deadly spawn


----------



## morbidmike

the movie skinned deep low budget typical 80's flick but I am going to make a prop based on 1 of the characters


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*The Vampire Lovers
Dracula's Daughter
Dog Soldiers
Beyond the Re-Animator*


----------



## fick209

Amityville Horror (2005 version) - just finished watching it with my nephew and now I feel bad for letting him watch it, but he's the one who picked tonights movie...he's so afraid of every noise in my house right now


----------



## GothicCandle

fick209 said:


> Amityville Horror (2005 version) - just finished watching it with my nephew and now I feel bad for letting him watch it, but he's the one who picked tonights movie...he's so afraid of every noise in my house right now


awww. How old is he? I'll laugh if you say 17 or older lol. if younger, then awww. Hope he don't have nightmares.


----------



## Draik41895

santas slay,Hehehe. And A christmas carol, the newest one may not sound like a horror movie, but you'd say it was if you saw it


----------



## GothicCandle

just watched "Population 436" and it was awesome!!! nice version of a classic short story(if i told you which one it would spoil the ending though) set in a creepy country town ala children of the corn.


----------



## GRAVEYARD HOUND

I watch what one would call, "the classics" from the 30s. I perfer films that you don't need to see lots of blood, hacking, ripping, etc. The music and shadows are scary enough without of one drop of blood being splattered hither and yon. May seem odd but todays "horror fils" leave me sorta "cold".


----------



## GRAVEYARD HOUND

I forgot the topics of books, and tv shows, so I have to enter one here, as it looked like I can't add to the one above it. If so, please let me know.As for books, H.P. Lovecraft, if you don't mind lengthly stories but it does make interesting reding. Ann rice, for just "good old vampire books". As for t.v., which I seldom watch, I have tried the new reality shows about paranormal investigating and it just can't keep my attention, plus it comes on sorta late for me and i usually doze off during the last show. Dont know enough about it to be critical, but have gotten comments from "great to awful"


----------



## GothicCandle

GRAVEYARD HOUND said:


> I watch what one would call, "the classics" from the 30s. I perfer films that you don't need to see lots of blood, hacking, ripping, etc. The music and shadows are scary enough without of one drop of blood being splattered hither and yon. May seem odd but todays "horror fils" leave me sorta "cold".


I agree, Horror and gore is just shock value and therefore worthless. Suspense, creative and surprising twists, good character building, and such are much much better.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Daybreakers
Abbott & Costello Meet Frankenstein 
Troll 2


----------



## RoxyBlue

We watched "House of Bones" on TV last night (SyFy channel). Not bad for a made-for-TV movie, except I hate when all the people who've been fighting to survive get killed anyway

Also, never stand near a well down which you dumped a body filled with household chemicals. The evil spirits don't like that


----------



## morbidmike

hey I watched most of that too I liked it ..I have to dissagree with some of the earlier posts thoses classics are indeed awsome, I like having the crap scared outta me just my personal preferance thats why I like the special effect movies....not the ones that you can really see the dighital animation ,just the realistic ones I rember the first nightmare on elm street I didn't sleep for 2 weeks


----------



## Jack Reaper

I watched "Liberation" last night......a documentary about the Nazi Death Camps and their liberation by the Allies. Talk about Horror!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Jack Reaper said:


> I watched "Liberation" last night......a documentary about the Nazi Death Camps and their liberation by the Allies. Talk about Horror!!!


A good example of how there is no movie as horrifying as what people can do to each other in real life


----------



## The Creepster

I agree....just watch anyone's home movies:xbones:

I just done watching Nightbreed....which I liked


----------



## Devils Chariot

Slither (which i got for $4 at Ross)
The Thing (again!)
Predator


----------



## Devils Chariot

Pandorum ( or as I call it, "Orcs in Space")


----------



## Phil

The Orphanage


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Darkness Falls


----------



## GothicCandle

RoxyBlue said:


> A good example of how there is no movie as horrifying as what people can do to each other in real life


yeah, Doing a google search on the man named "Dr. Mengele" says just how evil a human can be.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Trick 'r Treat


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Halloween (1978)
Blacula
The Burrowers *


----------



## Devils Chariot

Cronos
Lifeforce (groan)
War of the worlds (2005) (double groan)


----------



## morbidmike

devil's rejects
house of 1000 corpses


----------



## Death's Door

Paranormal Activity (Alternative Ending)


----------



## Spooky1

1408 - This was a really good movie.


----------



## Devils Chariot

dark night of the scarecrow
Aliens vs. Predator 2 - requiem (finally made it through this time, I am so sad)
Predator 2 (cheesy but still alot to like)


----------



## Spooky1

I picked up Zombieland, so I'll watch it this weekend somewhere between shoveling snow and the Super Bowl.


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween

dont know if it is considered horror but whiteout with kate beckinsale. good movie.
Did see paranormal activity a month ago not the scariest ever. Oh spooky1 you have to watch zombieland I saw it in the theater recommend it 150%


----------



## Devils Chariot

zombieland


----------



## Devils Chariot

i sell the dead


----------



## paulcav151

_Altered_was on Chiller. It is one of my favorite Sci-Fi Horror flix.


----------



## Devils Chariot

hardware 1990 = dumb
night of the creeps


----------



## Devils Chariot

AVP 1 = liked it alot more this time, avp2 is still crap.
Zombieland Watched it again with the wifey, caught a lot i missed when i watched it the first time while sculpting.


----------



## Devils Chariot

blade 1 and 2


----------



## Spooky1

We just watched Zombieland. It was right up my alley, horror & humor!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*House (2008)
The Wolfman (2010)
Donovan's Brain
The Wolfman (1941)
Frankenstein Meets the Wolfman
Waxworks (1924)*


----------



## KStone

*recent watched horror*

Went out with my sweetie on Valentine's night and watched The Wolfman at the theater. I must say that Universal did a really good job, although the film is relatively short. My favorite Universal monster is the Wolfman and I thought that Del Toro did quite a good job looking and acting like Lon Chaney Jr. Anthony Hopkins also did well in this. Overall an awesome 'old school' movie.


----------



## morbidmike

wolfman super awsome loved it

wedding video scared the crap outta me eeeeeek!!! LOL


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*The Werewolf
The Bride*
*The Wolfman (1941) *- yeah I know I just watched it but the baby was up overnight and it happened to be on!
*Lake Placid*


----------



## Phil

Trick 'r Treat


----------



## morbidmike

Knock Knock


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Dr. Jekyll & Mr. Hyde (1931)
The Curse of the Werewolf
The Crazies (2010)*


----------



## Hauntiholik

Zombieland


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Bram Stoker's Dracula's Guest
Dead End
The Car*


----------



## Dr Morbius

The Carriers. What a disappointing movie that was.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Zombie Strippers (Spooky1 saw more of it than I did) - what an offbeat movie Lots of campy gore and humor.


----------



## Eeeekim

Zombieland: wasn't my fav. but it was OK. I loved Woody Harrelson he is always cool.
Trick r Treat: Rocked out.


----------



## NytDreams

Trick r Treat: Definitely rocked!


----------



## Citizen Tallee

Tobe Hooper's "Mortuary". No where near the caliber of his earlier classics like Texas Chain Saw 1 and 2, but still a decent atmospheric throwback to the horror films of the late 70's or early 80's.


----------



## PirateHaunter

*From Hell* - Disturbing, stuck in my mind for several days
*1048* - Some good twists and chills


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*The Beast From 20,000 Fathoms (1953)
It Came From Beneath The Sea (1955)
The Monster That Challenged The World (1957)*


----------



## RoxyBlue

At the risk of repeating JT's list:

The Beast From 20,000 Fathoms (1953)
It Came From Beneath The Sea (1955)
The Monster That Challenged The World (1957)
Them! (1954)

Thanks again for the heads up, JT! We also recorded Mr Sardonicus (neither of us has ever seen it), so we can watch that at a more reasonable time of day


----------



## RoxyBlue

Watched the recording of Mr Sardonicus last night. This was a man in desperate need of Botox decades before it came into use as a facial muscle relaxant


----------



## Bone Dancer

RoxyBlue said:


> At the risk of repeating JT's list:
> 
> The Beast From 20,000 Fathoms (1953)
> It Came From Beneath The Sea (1955)
> The Monster That Challenged The World (1957)
> Them! (1954)
> 
> Thanks again for the heads up, JT! We also recorded Mr Sardonicus (neither of us has ever seen it), so we can watch that at a more reasonable time of day


Thanks JT, those are classics. It amazes me how good the special effects were for what they had at that point in time. Frankly its better then the "made for TV" movies I see on the Sci Fi channel. It's also fun to see some of the well known actors in there younger days. The sound effect for the ants in "Them" is great. Makes you wonder when you hear tree frogs in the summer nights. Is it frogs or giant ants?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love "Them" - it's one of my favorite B flicks. According to imdb.com, it also received official recognition as follows:

Academy Awards, USA 

1955 Nominated Oscar - Best Effects, Special Effects 

Motion Picture Sound Editors, USA 

1955 Won Golden Reel Award, Best Sound Editing - Feature Film unknown


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bone Dancer said:


> The sound effect for the ants in "Them" is great. Makes you wonder when you hear tree frogs in the summer nights. Is it frogs or giant ants?


You're right about the sound the ants made - also found this bit if trivia on imdb.com:

"The sound that the giant ants from "THEM!" make as they approach their prey is a recorded chorus of bird-voiced treefrogs (Hyla avivoca) of the southeastern United States. Occasionally a grey treefrog (Hyla chrysoscelis) can be heard on the soundtrack as well, as these species can often be heard together at the same wetland."


----------



## Bone Dancer

Glad to know that my degree in Biology wasn't a total waste of time. 

If I remember right, frog calls were used in the giant grasshopper movie too. Can't remember the name of it though.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bone Dancer said:


> If I remember right, frog calls were used in the giant grasshopper movie too. Can't remember the name of it though.


That might be Beginning of the End (1957), another great big bug B movie.






And I believe elephant noises were used for The Deadly Mantis:






JT, when you get that dream horror host job, I hope you feature all these fabulous cheesy old movies


----------



## Dr Morbius

Just saw Survival of the Dead. I don't think it will. Sucktacular.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Pinocchio's Revenge
Billy The Kid vs. Dracula
Them!
Blackenstein
*


----------



## madmomma

*Horror Show*

Geeez, I remember seeing this as a kid (The Crawling Eye). And I remember watching "F Troop" with Forest Tucker too! How corny to watch it now...


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Crawling Eye is one of the great cheesy B horror movies. First saw it as a kid and still love it.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Race With the Devil
A Bucket of Blood
The Incredible Melting Man
Sugar Hill


----------



## Evil Queen

They


----------



## Goblin

The Werewolf
Zombies of Mora Tau
The House on Haunted Hill


----------



## Hauntiholik

Zombieland (again)


----------



## RoxyBlue

We saw the tail end of two movies this weekend:

"Scream, Blacula, Scream", which I stayed up watching until 1:00AM Sunday morning - what was I thinking?!? William Marshall has a fantastic speaking voice, but I kept thinking of that Star Trek episode he was in as the inventor of the M5 computer

"Feast", in which you see an excellent example of why you do not do a monologue in front of a window when there are nasty creatures lurking outside. Lots of "eeewwww" moments in this one as well.


----------



## scareme

To celebrate Easter today, I watched Trick R Treat again today. Have to keep my priorites straight.


----------



## Spooky1

Watched the Feast with Roxy. Ok as a B movie, but it was one of those movies where the characters do dumb things.


----------



## scareme

Spooky1 said:


> Watched the Feast with Roxy. Ok as a B movie, but it was one of those movies where the characters do dumb things.


I know what you mean. And they don't listen to you when you yell advice to them either.


----------



## madmomma

Just saw "The Strangers" for the 4th time!


----------



## Goblin

Curse of the Demon
House on Haunted Hill
13 Ghosts


----------



## madmomma

Halloweentown (all, including Halloweentown High) (yeah, I know but Disney is okay too)
Poltergeist, original 

Keep a lookout for more because I believe it's Halloween in April on TV all month!


----------



## The Creepster

The life time channel


----------



## RoxyBlue

"Fatal Attraction" - Glenn Close is every man's worst nightmare in that movie


----------



## scareme

RoxyBlue said:


> "Fatal Attraction" - Glenn Close is every man's worst nightmare in that movie


And bunnies!


----------



## Goblin

Watched Mega Pirahna on the Sci Fi channel


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Dementia 13
The Return of Count Yorga
White Zombie
Fright Night
From Dusk Til Dawn*


----------



## Goblin

Nothing on tv so I popped in a couple of old 50's horror flicks

Target Earth
From Hell it came


----------



## madmomma

I missed Fright Night??? Well the Howling and Howling 2 were on last night...really bad. I liked them when they first came out in the early 1980's but now...people on this forum make better werewolves than those Hollywood ones!


----------



## scourge999

Just watched Poltergiest again. Such a good movie.


----------



## Goblin

Nothing on again. So popped in two more movies
The Giant Behemoth
Earth vs. The Spider


----------



## madmomma

The Shining was on again last night! One of my favs. Jack Nicholson is SO AWESOME!


----------



## Goblin

Seen Plan 9 from Outer Space today. 
It's still as ridiculously funny the 100,000th
time as it was the first


----------



## Non Compos Mentis

The Thaw- Scifi-Horror
Quarantine
Cutting Class(more humor than horror)
Cut


----------



## Goblin

I'm watching 2012 right now


----------



## Dr Morbius

Masters of Horror anthology:
Fair haired Child,
The Washingtonians..(So ridiculous it was more funny than scary,)
John Carpenter's Cigarette Burns...THAT WAS FREAKY!!
We all scream for Ice Cream.


----------



## Evil Queen

Mortuary and Rest Stop


----------



## Goblin

Saw Surrogates last night


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Dr Morbius said:


> Masters of Horror anthology:
> Fair haired Child,
> The Washingtonians..(So ridiculous it was more funny than scary,)
> John Carpenter's Cigarette Burns...THAT WAS FREAKY!!
> We all scream for Ice Cream.


Yeah, I really liked *Cigarette Burns*.


----------



## Goblin

Saw Children shouldn't play with dead things. First time I've seen it in 20 years.


----------



## Goblin

Watching The Mothman on the Sci Fi channel


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Headless Horseman
Hallowed Ground
Dead Men Walk
The Monster Maker
The Curse of the Werewolf


----------



## Goblin

Nothing on late night last night so I watched a couple of dvds 
When Worlds Collide
The Monster from Green Hell


----------



## Goblin

The Legend of Sleepy Hollow (Jeff Goldblum)
The Crawling Eye


----------



## Goblin

The Return of the Living Dead

The Day the World Ended


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Johnny Thunder said:


> Headless Horseman
> Hallowed Ground
> Dead Men Walk
> The Monster Maker
> The Curse of the Werewolf


is that "DEAD Men Walk" with George Zucco?
I just watched that last week!


----------



## Goblin

Skinwalkers


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Romero's DIARY OF THE DEAD
lots of great zombie kills!


----------



## Goblin

Channel 47 was showing Tarantula


----------



## Johnny Thunder

ScreamingScarecrow said:


> is that "DEAD Men Walk" with George Zucco?
> I just watched that last week!


Yup. I love that flick. :smoking:

New one:
*
A Nightmare On Elm Street (2010)*


----------



## Goblin

Curse of the Demon


----------



## scourge999

Wes Cravens Nightmare, Spider baby, Evil dead, The Omen, A Nightmare on Elm Street (original). Getting good movie time in while making skulls.


----------



## Goblin

Nothing on so I popped a dvd in......The Deadly Mantis


----------



## Goblin

The Mummy (Brendan Fraiser)


----------



## HAUNTEDBARN

The HOST......A Korean film made in 2006 ...Just watched it on DVD.Not too bad..www.hostmovie.com


----------



## Goblin

The Evil Dead


----------



## Goblin

Mongolian Death Worms on Sci Fi Channel


----------



## Goblin

Legion


----------



## Death's Door

Zombieland - now I got a hankering for twinkies!


----------



## Goblin

Daybreakers. Great movie.


----------



## Evil Queen

Mirrors


----------



## Goblin

Monster on Campus. (dvd)


----------



## corey872

Wife and I just returned from a whirlwind tour of the desert southwest...Mojave desert, San Berbardino National Forest, Sequoia National Forest, Death Valley, etc. Along the way we stopped at a little dive of a hotel in Olancha, CA - just a place to rest our heads and shower before taking off the next day.

As the only guests that night, we mused at the spooky, secluded nature of the place, the strangely locked door inside the room, etc. It reminded us of some horror movie, but we couldn't place it. Whiskey and coke wasn't helping the memory recall!

We got back from the trip and were recounting the story to some friends and they say, "Oh yeah, the movie is called 'Vacancy'" So of course we had to go re-watch the movie. Only on seeing the movie again do we get cold chills down the spine as the couple in the movie...traveling through California is given "Room 4" and "free upgrades" - Just like we had!

The place:









A little haunted editing:


----------



## Goblin

The Final Countdown


----------



## Goblin

Escape from New York


----------



## Evil Queen

The Lost Boys
The Others


----------



## randomr8

13th warrior
Night of the Demon


----------



## Goblin

AMC showed War of the Collosal Beast from 4-6 am.


----------



## Ryan Wern

corey872 said:


> Wife and I just returned from a whirlwind tour of the desert southwest...Mojave desert, San Berbardino National Forest, Sequoia National Forest, Death Valley, etc. Along the way we stopped at a little dive of a hotel in Olancha, CA - just a place to rest our heads and shower before taking off the next day.
> 
> As the only guests that night, we mused at the spooky, secluded nature of the place, the strangely locked door inside the room, etc. It reminded us of some horror movie, but we couldn't place it. Whiskey and coke wasn't helping the memory recall!
> 
> We got back from the trip and were recounting the story to some friends and they say, "Oh yeah, the movie is called 'Vacancy'" So of course we had to go re-watch the movie. Only on seeing the movie again do we get cold chills down the spine as the couple in the movie...traveling through California is given "Room 4" and "free upgrades" - Just like we had!
> 
> The place:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little haunted editing:


Next time you come to CA, come over to Paso Robles on the central coast. Beautiful town, and close to the beach, only a 30 minute drive. Stay at the Paso Robles Inn, it's haunted! Or head a little south of us to Santa Maria and stay at the Santa Maria Inn. Very well documented hauntings there too.


----------



## Sinister

The remake of *The Hills Have Eyes*. Alexandre Aja redeemed himself somewhat with this film in my book after his flubbing of *High Tension*. Any movie that has a shotgun death or an animal ripping the **** out of someone automatically gets a couple of stars in my book and there's two killings by canine and a shotgun suicide. Way to go, Aja! Well done! Lets keep on this upward swing, shall we?  Three and half out of a possible five.


----------



## RoxyBlue

"Teenage Zombies" on Chiller Theater last night - pretty bad by any standard, although the added sound effects were funny.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Dracula 2000 
The Conqueror Worm
30 Days of Night


----------



## Goblin

Watched a movie on Sc Fi channel last night, think it was called Witch Village


----------



## Goblin

Creature of Darkness


----------



## scourge999

Scanners
Fright Night
Killer Clowns from Outter Space
Spider Baby
and not horror...The original Clash of the Titans


----------



## Goblin

The Stepfather


----------



## Phil

The Collected Shorts of Jan Svankmajer: Vol. 1


----------



## Goblin

The Giant Spider Invasion


----------



## scourge999

House of 1,000 corpses


----------



## GothicCandle

Just watched the last half hour of Hostel 2 and then watched the first one. Why did scifi channal show the second one *before* the first one??? Not bad movies, though I thought they would be better...meh. interesting idea. and yet, stupid people still insist on going to other countrys, getting drunk, and going off with strangers to scary, isolated places to meet their death. Do people learn nothing from these movies??? Rule #1 stay in well populated areas Rule #2 stay with friends you trust and Rule #3 do not go anywhere that is dark and secluded.


----------



## Goblin

Sabertooth


----------



## Goblin

The Wolf Man (new one)


----------



## weeatpoison

Just watched Pontypool. I highly recommend this movie if you are into psychological thrillers. The movie had my stomach in knots, and I felt like I was drained after the thing was done. The movie had an amazing plot, and really kept you interested in what was happening. Watch it!


----------



## morbidmike

Blood Creek very cool I liked it Hitler's special agents trying to find these stones of immortality


----------



## madmomma

Got sucked into watching the original Friday the 13th again. Can't believe I thought this was scary when it first came out. A child could make a better movie...but it turned out to be iconic for some strange reason.
Looking forward to seeing Wolfman and maybe "Pontypool" as weeatpoison suggested.


----------



## Goblin

The Caretaker
The Thing from Another World (Original)


----------



## weeatpoison

Just finished watching "Riding the Bullet". I have never read the novella, but man the movie was crazy! Just a lot of twists and turns. Going to start either "Desperation" or "The Perfect Storm"!


----------



## Goblin

I was a Teenage Werewolf! 

Been a while since I seen that one! lol


----------



## Spooky1

Watched the director cut of the new Wolfman. Not bad, it's definitely a different movie from the original.


----------



## Goblin

The Giant Claw
The Werewolf


----------



## scareme

Just watched Trick R Treat again. I can never watch that too many times. And the remake My Bloody Valentine. I know everybody hates it, but Jensen Ackles is such eye candy.


----------



## weeatpoison

Erg... I meant "Storm of the Century". Got my storm movies mixed up!


----------



## Goblin

Zombies of Mora Tau

(Back when zombies could be scary without 
eating human flesh)


----------



## Death's Door

The Wolfman (new one) Loved the old setting. Enjoyed the movie.


----------



## Zombies R Us

Remake of Nightmare on Elm Street
Halloween 2
The Thirst


----------



## madmomma

ORPHAN. Don't waste your time or money on this one. Stupid!


----------



## MommaMoose

Kind of cruised through the listings and didn't see mention of two of my favorites:
1) The Town That Dreaded Sundown
2) Serpent and the Rainbow
Seen the first one at the drive-in when I was a kid (was supposed to be asleep in the backseat. yeah right!) and the second one when I was pregnant with my oldest son. It was the one night he didn't kick my ribs all night.


----------



## Goblin

Stonehenge Apolypse


----------



## Dr Morbius

Wolfman 2010
I really like that movie.
Storm of the century. 
Long one! Almost 4 hours but a pretty good adaptation.


----------



## Death's Door

The New Daughter starring Kevin Costner. Good movie. I don't remember seeing this advertised in theaters and seeing any reviews for this.


----------



## Goblin

Kronos
The Mysterians


----------



## Spooky1

Just watched Poultrygeist on Hulu. That is one sick/funny movie.


----------



## Goblin

The Seamtress on Sci Fi Channel last night


----------



## Death's Door

Jaws


----------



## Goblin

The Book Of Ely
Bride of Chuckie


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky 1 and I watched Isle of the Snake People (1971) last night. It's a voodoo zombie flick that is so bad it's beneath cheesy, even if Boris Karloff was part of the cast.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The Human Centipede 
Survival of the Dead
Rosemary's Baby
Dead Snow
From Beyond
The Haunted House of Horror 
Keepers Creepers


----------



## RedSno

Blood Night: Legend of Mary Hatchet
The Burning
Slumber Party Massacre
Prom Night IV


----------



## Goblin

Dinocroc vs Super Gator


----------



## chud

im gettin ready to watch shutter island..


----------



## RoxyBlue

We watched most of Motel Hell last night. Definitely a campy, Bruce Campbell-ish type of movie

Actually, if Bruce Campbell had been in the movie, he would have handled the chainsaw and boomstick much better than the cop did:jol:


----------



## Goblin

Gorgo
The Giant Behemoth


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

The Crazies.
Liked it!


----------



## Spooky1

The Return of Dracula, and Scream Blackula, Scream


----------



## Goblin

The Road


----------



## madmomma

The Mummy (series) 
The Grudge 3
Orphan
Boogeyman


----------



## Deathly Hallows

I Am Legend. Totally different from the book. Book had vampires rather than maddened zombies.


----------



## randomr8

28 weeks
13th Warrior - my favorite re-watch for "eater of the dead" genre
In the Mouth of Madness
The Call of Cthullu


----------



## Goblin

The Blob (original)
13 Ghosts (original)


----------



## Goblin

The Crazies


----------



## madmomma

I wish I knew of a list of all horror movies made since either "The Execution of Mary Stuart (1895) or "Le Manoir Du Diable" (1896) (aka The Devil's Castle). It may be difficult as the definition of "horror movies" can vary greatly. Some people may think of "Jaws" as a horror film where I consider something like "The Exorcist" more along the lines of a horror movie. But it would be nice to have a list nonetheless. I'm guessing there may be more than 1,000 movies (but I'm probably way off). 
Anyone else have an idea???


----------



## RoxyBlue

madmomma said:


> I wish I knew of a list of all horror movies made since either "The Execution of Mary Stuart (1895) or "Le Manoir Du Diable" (1896) (aka The Devil's Castle). It may be difficult as the definition of "horror movies" can vary greatly. Some people may think of "Jaws" as a horror film where I consider something like "The Exorcist" more along the lines of a horror movie. But it would be nice to have a list nonetheless. I'm guessing there may be more than 1,000 movies (but I'm probably way off).
> Anyone else have an idea???


You might want to start here, MM:






You can also search by genre and decade here:

http://www.filmsandtv.com/


----------



## Death's Door

Jaws is actually listed as a thriller/horror. I'm assuming it is considered part of the horror genre due to the fact that when it came out, it did scare a lot of the moviegoers and a lot of people that year didn't want to go in the water. It played the fear factor. I remember when I went to see it, I had a few "jumpy" moments (of course I was a younger punk back then). 

I also watched the documentary of the making of "Jaws". It seems that Spielberg and everyone involved went though the horrors of making it (mechanical shark wouldn't work and the tides kept changing everytime they would set up filming that day which put it so behind schedule that he thought he would be fired as the director). Of course, we all know how it turned out for Spielberg and the movie.


----------



## Spooky1

Dead Snow - not bad if you don't mind reading subtitles (Very Evil Deadish)


----------



## madmomma

Thanks Roxie for the information. I figured SOMEONE on here would know where to look!

DaWeiner, I too saw that documentary on Jaws; very interesting! I read the book (which was great) before I saw the movie and I jumped several times as well. Maybe I don't feel like it's a horror movie anymore because I've seen it so many times. Not the same with the Exorcist. For some reason, that movie still frightens me!

Recently watched Jack Frost - thought it was dumb
Going to re-read the lists and pull out some oldies but goodies...


----------



## Goblin

Saw Percy Jackson and the Olympians: The Lightning Thief. Great movie.


----------



## Catatonic

Anyone see Midnight Meat Train Masacre? Pretty cheesy... but I loved it! Been out a while.


----------



## morbidmike

is that the one with the big fella with the stainless steel meat tenderizer ??? if so then yes


----------



## Goblin

Messenger 2: The Scarecrow


----------



## madmomma

The People Under the Stairs. 
(I STILL cannot believe the cashier at Blockbuster said she was scared watching this movie...TOTAL cheese from Wes Craven!)


----------



## Death's Door

Grace - about a mother who "nurses" her stillborn infant back to life.


----------



## Goblin

Return to House on Haunted Hill


----------



## Perk-a-Dan

All originals (just in case a remake should sneak in there somewhere):

Monkey Shines
It's Alive
Tremors 2: Aftershocks
Ghoulies
Deranged (1972)
House (1986)
Near Dark
The Initiation (1983)


----------



## RoxyBlue

We watched "Freaks" and "Circus of Horrors" on TCM last night, thanks to a heads up from Johnny Thunder.


----------



## Goblin

Goblin


----------



## madmomma

I saw Goblin too!
also Pumpkin Karver


----------



## Spooky1

The original King Kong is just starting on TCM.


----------



## madmomma

The Mummy (for the umpteenth time)
King Kong. Gotta love the old fashioned animation. F
Followed by Lon Chaney in the Hunchback. Fell asleep part way through...


----------



## Spooky1

We watched "Goblin" the other night on the SyFy channel. It was actually one of their better made for cable B-movies.


----------



## Death's Door

I watched the "Circus of Horror" on Friday night

I watched "My Ghost Story" hour documentary/interview on Saturday. Not consider a movie but a weekly series on the bio channel.


----------



## SpectreTTM

This list is over the past few months or so.

I have been on a roll 

Amazing Colossal Man, The & War Of The Colossal Beast
Atlantis the Lost continent
Atrogon
Attack of the 50ft Woman
Attack of the Crab Monsters
Attack of the Mushroom People
Battle Beneath The Earth / Ultimate Warrior
Beyond The Time Barrier
Black Scorpion 
Blood Beach
Brain Eaters, The
Colossus Of New York, The
Constantine
Corpse Bride
Cosmic Monsters
Crack in the world
Dagon
Day Of the Triffids, The
Devil's Rain, The 
Elvira Maneater Of Hydra/The House That Screamed
First Men in the Moon
Flesh Eaters, The
Gorgon, The
Horrors of the Black Museum
ICONS OF SCI-FI-TOHO
Invasion of the Saucer Men
Island Of Terror
It Conquered the World
Journey To The Far Side Of The Sun
Lost Continent, The / Reptile, The
Magnetic Monster , The
Man Made Monster
Nightflyers
Phase IV 
Queen Of Blood
Space Amoeba,The
STUFF, THE
The H-Man
THEM! / Beast From 20,000 Fathoms
They Came From Beyond Spac
War of the Gargantuas 
The Wild Wild Planet.


----------



## Goblin

Virus

They Live


----------



## Goblin

Journey to a Prehistoric Planet


----------



## Goblin

The White Pogo! A really cheesey movie about a white gorilla!


----------



## Goblin

The Blob (The original.)


----------



## badger

I don't watch horror movies...


----------



## Perk-a-Dan

badger said:


> I don't watch horror movies...


Why did you post in this thread, then?


----------



## Rocky

Dark Night of the Scarecrow.


----------



## Goblin

Frost Giant


----------



## randomr8

I watched Dagon (again) and saw a Masters Of Horrors episode that I guess was called ( or was about) a movie. The episode was "Cigarette Burns". John Carpenter directed it.
It was very good.


----------



## Death's Door

Last night while I was working on some preparations for the Toga Party, Encore channels had on movies that I watched/listened to :

The Devils' Rejects
Hostel
Hostel 2


----------



## highbury

"Welcome to... Fright. Night. For real."


----------



## Goblin

The Devil's Rain


----------



## Nightmare-Dude

All 3 Screams, and Halloween:H2O


----------



## Spooky1

Watched Poltergeist last night.


----------



## GothicCandle

Just finished watching "The Fly" I've seen it before, but not for many years so i had forgotten a lot of it. Awesome. Wish Netflix had other Vincent price movies to watch instantly online, but I guess I'll have just get the dvds. True brilliance and genius of those who created such amazing special effects before computers. Modern movie makers hardly ever bother with anything like that, they all just use computers.


----------



## MommaMoose

Just got my neighbor hooked on Trick 'r Treat. Took it over there to watch and she fell in love with it. Bought her a copy and gave it to her today.


----------



## Goblin

They


----------



## kprimm

I just watched the uninvited. It was so-so.


----------



## Goblin

Lake Placid 3


----------



## RoxyBlue

Zontar, the Thing from Venus. This was on Chiller Theater last night and it was a total cheesefest - bad acting, stilted dialogue, and crappy monster effects


----------



## highbury

Surf Nazis Must Die!


----------



## Death's Door

The Crazies - good film!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Dark Ride (2006). A good film overall, but at points the acting was terrifically horrible. With a slightly larger budget and semi-decent actors, this movie would be much better.


----------



## Death's Door

Orphan 

Fright Night


----------



## Goblin

Meteorite Apolcaypse


----------



## morbidmike

the descent 2 and drag me to hell.....I enjoyed the descent 2 and most of drag me to hell until the end of the movie it got a little cheezy


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Devil's Hand


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*The Last Exorcism
Earth vs. The Flying Saucers
Cabin Fever 2
Food of the Gods
Scream Blacula Scream*


----------



## Hell Hound

recently it has been.
Orphan
wrong turn 1 and 2


----------



## Death's Door

The Orphanage
The Last Exorcism


----------



## Goblin

Godzilla: The Final Wars


----------



## madmomma

The Last Exorcism
Hunger


----------



## Death's Door

[REC] - me liked it.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

REC
Ginger Snaps
Ganja and Hess
Sometimes They Come Back


----------



## Lunatic

Sometimes They Come Back
Poltergeist


----------



## Goblin

Burnt Offerings
House on Haunted Hill


----------



## madmomma

Drag Me to Hell
Last House on the Left
A Haunting in Connecticut


----------



## RoxyBlue

Atom Age Zombie


----------



## Goblin

Alien and Aliens


----------



## Goblin

The Terminator
End of Days


----------



## Goblin

Fury of the Wolfman
House of the Living Dead


----------



## Goblin

Clash of the Titans (remake)
The Thing from Another World


----------



## mattie

Survival of the Dead


----------



## Regions Beyond

Rec, Jaws, and Piranha 3D


----------



## Goblin

Terminator 2: Judgement Day


----------



## Goblin

Frankenstein meets the Wolfman


----------



## Goblin

Caltiki the Immortal Monster


----------



## GothicCandle

I watched "Three...extremes" which is a set of three Asian horror shorts.(Dumplings, Cut, and Box) They make me wonder just what the definition of insanity is.


----------



## mattie

Dance of the Dead


----------



## RoxyBlue

Saw the tail end of the original "House on Haunted Hill" last night. That movie scared the crap out of me when I saw it as a kid.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Village of the Giants
Spider Baby
976-EVIL
Hound of the Baskervilles*


----------



## Goblin

Blood on the Highway


----------



## RoxyBlue

"The Flesh and The Fiends", a 1960s film about the Burke & Hare grave robbing/murdering duo.


----------



## mattie

Boy eats Girl and freddy 5-7, that was a waste of time.


----------



## Goblin

Fright Night


----------



## RoxyBlue

Watched "Empire of the Ants" recently. Crappy movie with stupid effects and wussy screaming people in it. Give me "Them" any day


----------



## Goblin

Watched the Resident Evil films onTNT


----------



## Spooky1

Watched "The Dead Matter" last night. It's a low budget movie and I'd say it's fair.

I also watched Sharktopus, God it was sooooo bad.


----------



## Death's Door

Watched the 1941 movie, Invisible Ghost, with Bela Lugosi.
Fright Night


----------



## skeletonowl

Watched Sleepaway Camp last night. 
Unfortunatly I had the ending already spoiled to me by a horror movie countdown but I loved it! Laughable acting and attire and an actually really interesting character make it one of the memorable slashers.


----------



## Spooky1

Horror of Dracula and The Brides of Dracula.


----------



## Goblin

Horror of Dracula
The Brides of Dracula
Dracula has risen from the grave


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dracula, Prince of Darkness. There is a morphing scene when Dracula is recreated from his ashes that is quite impressive for the time period during which this film was shot.


----------



## sickNtwisted

Yeah, they had a Hammer marathon on TV last night. I also watched Dracula, Prince of Darkness followed by Shockwaves.


----------



## Spooky1

We're watching "Dracula Has Risen From the Grave" right now (recorded it on the DVR from last night).


----------



## heresjohnny

Well, I am in the middle of a forced 3 days rest after minor outpatient surgery, so I have been loading up. Watched last years HauntForum DVD's (saw you Spooky1 and Roxy), Creature walks among us, Revenge of the Creature, Mummy's Hand, and Curse of the Mummy's Tomb. Have a bunch of Hammer classics still to watch


----------



## Goblin

The Car


----------



## austenandrews

I watched Fright Night last night with my son. He enjoyed it. I watched Elvira's presentation of The Terror this morning. My son was not engaged.


----------



## Death's Door

Brides of Dracula
Dracula, Prince of Darkness
Dracula - Dead and Loving It


----------



## Death's Door

Halloweentown


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dr Jekyll and My Hyde (1931 film). This movie is notable for a couple things in particular. It was made prior to full enforcement of the Motion Picture Production Code (scenes of partial nudity and sexual content were removed when the film was re-released a few years later. Don't worry - they're back in there now). The amazing transformation scenes from Jekyll to Hyde were accomplished through the use of colored filters paired with matching colored makeup - quite impressive to watch.


----------



## Goblin

Survival of the Dead


----------



## Goblin

War of the Worlds
The Gorgon
The Reptile


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yep, TCM was running some Hammer horror classics last night - caught "The Reptile" last night and Spooky1 recorded "The Gorgon" for viewing today.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The original "Little Shop of Horrors", one of Roger Corman's finest Seriously, I love the original version.


----------



## austenandrews

I watched An American Werewolf In London. Still creepy and funny, though I really should review these old flicks before I watch them with my 11-year-old.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just watched "The Last Man on Earth" starring Vincent Price. Somehow it struck me funny, at the beginning of the movie, that he had set his alarm to wake him every morning. If I were the last person on earth, I think I'd do without an alarm clock


----------



## Goblin

Halloween: The Curse of Micheal Myers


----------



## madmomma

The Collector 
(made me really look forward to "Hocus Pocus!")


----------



## Death's Door

Devil's Backbone


----------



## Goblin

The Manitou


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Hammer Studio production of "The Mummy".


----------



## Death's Door

Went retro this weekend and watched "Beyond the Door" (1974)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Curse of the Mummy's Tomb (also a Hammer film)


----------



## The Evil Queen

The Chiller channel has be doing this "Horror Apocalypse" for Halloween. It has been a smorgasbord of horror films, fun and bad! Each week has been themed: werewolves, monsters, serial killers, etc... Can't recall the names of any of them; just that all of them have been low budget, DVD's release, and a couple semi-good flicks.


----------



## Spooky1

Blood from the Mummy's Tomb (another Hammer Mummy flick)


----------



## Goblin

Friday the 13th
Night of the Living Dead


----------



## Death's Door

Tremors
Friday the 13th
Halloween Block Party 2010


----------



## Rocky666

Wicked Little things - Meh, zombie children didn't do it for me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 is watching "Cloverfield" as I type this


----------



## Goblin

The Funhouse


----------



## Death's Door

Scream 2010 Awards show


----------



## Johnmonster

The Tingler (1959)
Mr. Sardonicus (1961)
Phantasm (1979)
Carrie (1976)
Suspira (1977)
From Beyond (1987)

All this October. It's been a wonderful month.


----------



## Death's Door

The Univited


----------



## remylass

Watched The Entity the other night. If you can deal with the graphic nature of the film, it was pretty good.


----------



## Goblin

The Boogens
The Last Man on Earth


----------



## RoxyBlue

Five Million Miles to Earth

The Corpse Bride


----------



## Death's Door

Frankenstein
Dracula (Bela Lugosi)
Corpse Bride


----------



## mattie

Wolfman , 1941 version with Lon Chaney and the beautiful Evelyn Ankers.


----------



## Spooky1

We watched "X The Unknown" last night. It's an old Hammer film we had never seen before.


----------



## tot13

This past weekend, "30 Days of Night - Dark Days". Straight to dvd - for a reason.


----------



## Goblin

Halloween 2 and 3


----------



## Spooky1

Roxy and I just got around to watching "The Giant Gila Monster" from Elvira's show last weekend.


----------



## Death's Door

The Legend of Boggy Creek - What a hoot!


----------



## Mcnab

*I just watched Hellraiser...*


----------



## sickNtwisted

Haha!


----------



## Goblin

The She Creature
House on Haunted Hill
Return to the House on Haunted Hill


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Boogens - the kind of movie where you yell at the screen when you see people are being SO STUPID!:googly:


----------



## austenandrews

Great little flick.


----------



## madmomma

House on Haunted Hill
Return to House on Haunted Hill
The Shining
Misery
Halloweentown 
Saw (all !)
Texas Chainsaw Massacre
Halloween (al !)

Waiting for my Halloween movie marathon which begins tonight and runs through Halloween. That's when I have scary movies or DVDs playing nonstop throughout the holiday...so much for conserving power...


----------



## Plastic Ninja

I tried to watch Ghoulies 2 when it was on TV. I have never laughed hard. I couldn't breath. LOL


----------



## Spooky1

I've set the DVR for about 20 movies on TCM & AMC over the week leading up to Halloween.


----------



## Goblin

Curse of the Demon
Frankenstein created women
Frankenstein mustbe destroyed


----------



## madmomma

*Paranormal Activity 2*

Thank goodness it was MUCH BETTER than the 1st one which I thought was a DUD! I actually screamed several times which frightened me even more...LOL!


----------



## highbury

Dracula
Son Of Dracula
Flesh Freaks
The Wolfman (2010)
Plan 9 From Outer Space
Robot Monster
Session 9
The Mummy (Hammer, 1959)
Curse Of The Mummy's Tomb (Hammer, 1964)
The Mummy's Shroud (Hammer, 1967)
Blood From The Mummy's Tomb (Hammer, 1971)
Let The Right One In
Halloween II
Spider Baby

And tonight it's Trick R Treat!

:jol:


----------



## Phil

Just watched The Human Centipede, now I have PTSD.


----------



## Death's Door

madmomma said:


> *Paranormal Activity 2*
> 
> Thank goodness it was MUCH BETTER than the 1st one which I thought was a DUD! I actually screamed several times which frightened me even more...LOL!


I decided to go see it last Thursday afternoon. Only time before Halloween that I would get to see it (because of the Halloween to-do-list). It was me, another guy and a couple in the theater- that was it. We had the whole movie to ourselves. I actually liked it too for a sequel. There were a few times I could feel my mouth open just by being surprised and did jump a few times. Definitely anteed up the creep factor with the baby and dog in this movie. Will be getting it on DVD when it comes out.


----------



## highbury

Finally watched Hatchet.

Pretty good!


----------



## Goblin

13 Ghosts
The Tingler
Last Man on Earth


----------



## madmomma

Goblin said:


> 13 Ghosts
> The Tingler
> Last Man on Earth


Didn't "the Tingler" star CHRIS MATTHEWS?

Dawn of the Dead
Texas Chainsaw Massacre
Last House on the Left
The Haunting
Rocky Horror Picture Show


----------



## Death's Door

100 feet


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mark of the Vampire - more mystery/suspense than horror, and had a humorous nod to Bela Lugosi's career as a vampire at the end.


----------



## Goblin

The Beast from 20,000 Fathoms


----------



## sillywabbit111

*Ive watched*

I've watched nightmare on elm street lately.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Vampire Bat, in all it's unrestored glory Did you know B&W film turns green over time?


----------



## randomr8

Curse of the Demon. One of my favs


----------



## randomr8

RoxyBlue said:


> The Vampire Bat, in all it's unrestored glory Did you know B&W film turns green over time?


Depends on the process. I've seen some 60s color movies that have veered to the red of the spectrum as well.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Walking Dead, another 1930s movie with Boris Karloff.


----------



## Goblin

Zombieland


----------



## Spooky1

We watched "The Brain Eaters" (1958) last night. One more movie now deleted from the DVR, at least 15 more to go.


----------



## Death's Door

Nightmare of Elm Street (2010)

Jackie Earl Haley was alright as Freddy. The movie was alright. Robert Englund is still tops with me as far as pulling off the Freddy character. He had more of a sinister aura to him.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Ape - Boris Karloff as mad doctor
Isle of the Dead - Boris Karloff as mad general


----------



## Goblin

The Devil's Rain
Pumpkinhead


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Devil Bat


----------



## Goblin

The Deep Blue Sea


----------



## Goblin

War of the Worlds


----------



## sickNtwisted

Martyrs.
Everyone kept telling me how horrific the film was and that it seriously disturbed them but it didn't bother me at all. Am I sick or just really jaded? Probably both.


----------



## Goblin

It came from beneath the sea
The Giant Behemoth


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mystery of the Wax Museum (1933). We had never seen this movie, and it's definitely interesting to watch because, aside from its own entertainment value, you see how faithful the remake (House of Wax 1953) is to the original.


----------



## Death's Door

House (2008)

All I can say is I am glad that I have Netflix so when I watch movies like this, I'm not bitching about the $5 per rental and going to pick it up and take it back.


----------



## Zombies Anonymous

The Human Centipede: First Sequence (2010)

Um, still trying to process this one. Although I watch a lot of movies, especially of the horror genre. The human centipede is certainly one of the few that stand out. Its not necessarily gory, or bloody compared to what is being pumped out today. But it is certainly graphic in its own nature.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Slaughter of the Vampires, edited version (as in, bad dubbing over the original Italian script).


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*The Texas Chainsaw Massacre (1974)
House of 1,000 Corpses
The Devil's Rejects
The Hills Have Eyes (1977)
The Funhouse 
Eaten Alive *


----------



## Death's Door

A Christmas Carol (2010) Starring Jim Carrey. I'm listing this movie in this section because it has a dark side to it along with all the ghosts and the death/reaper.


----------



## Goblin

The Devil's Rain


----------



## sickNtwisted

Been watching the Alien quadrilogy, a lot.

@ Zombies Anonymous - You watched Human Centipede?! I'm pretty jaded and have seen more than my share of exploitation films but I couldn't watch that. The premise makes me gag.
On a scale 0f 1-10, 10 being the most disgusting/disturbing, how would you rate it?


----------



## Goblin

The Blob


----------



## Goblin

Black Christmas


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Ghoul, starring Boris Karloff as a man who plans to come back to life after death and offer a gem to Anubis in exchange for taking his soul.


----------



## NytDreams

*Human Centipede: First Sequence*
Truly a unique movie. Lots less gore than I expected, instead it spends its time on building emotional reactions.

*House of Fears*
Eh, it was something to watch. It's been done before as far as plots and the characters were terribly easy to predict.


----------



## Spooky1

Still working on the the Halloween movies on the DVR. So we've recently watched the classic Hammer horror movies Curse of Frankenstein and Revenge of Frankenstein.


----------



## Goblin

Curse of the Demon


----------



## Goblin

Predator & Predator 2


----------



## RoxyBlue

Night of the Lepus.

I have no idea why a rabbit would become a raving carnivore just because it got big. Also, scientists are supposed to be trained observers, so how could they miss seeing their daughter swapping the experimental serum-treated bunny (which subsequently escaped from her) with one of the controls? They should have had their PhDs revoked for that


----------



## PirateChris

I'm way behind on movies. I never watched horror movies as a kid. Watched the Original Psycho for the first time last night. Excellent movie. Definitely a classic.


----------



## Death's Door

RoxyBlue said:


> Night of the Lepus.


A few years back, they would show that movie on Easter. Friggin' halarious!!! We would be having Easter dinner and laughing our butts off.

Christine - awesome looking ride!


----------



## Allen H

I just watched DOGHOUSE, I got it from netflix and didnt expect much but it was alot of fun and not a boob movie like I feared.


----------



## Spooky1

Resident Evil - Afterlife

Pretty much standard for the series, but I found it a fun watch, and with Milla it can't really be bad in my eyes.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Blood of Dracula (1957) - a really bad movie about a young woman at a prep school who turns into a vampire after being hypnotized by the chemistry teacher who has a special amulet that came from the Carpathian mountains.


----------



## skeletonowl

House of the Devil (2009)- about a girl landing a baby sitting job from a weird couple. (Anything more would spoil the movie!) Filmed as a 70s/80s style suspenseful horror. Highly reccomend if you are a fan of that era.


----------



## The Evil Queen

Season Of The Witch
good overall movie, not to long 90 min, original plot and story, charaters are kept shallow but that's a goodthing they die anyway, and it was worthy the ticket fee of $7.


----------



## The Evil Queen

Naked Lunch 
a 1991 flick. There are no words to describe it. Drugs, hallucinations, bugs that are typerwriters that are secret agents, sex, freak sex, and... If you have never seen it, watch it, it is definetly OUT THERE! An all start cast: Peter Weller, Judy Davis, and more!


----------



## morbidmike

I'm waiting on the RITE is looks so good but the wife wont go with me so she is making her girlfriend go with me LOL oh well as long as I'm not alone I might get scared


----------



## Death's Door

Predators (2010)


----------



## Goblin

They Live
Dusk till Dawn


----------



## Spooky1

Watching the 1944 version "The Uninvited" right now. This is a really good movie. It's a really good ghost mystery, with a good sense of humor.


----------



## Goblin

I watched that too and a rented movie The Rig


----------



## highbury

Friday the 13th Part III
Friday the 13th Part IV (I forgot how good it was, with a very young Cory Feldman and a VERY stylish Krispin Glover!!)


----------



## Death's Door

Devil - I enjoyed it very much.


----------



## ORLOCK

Nosferatu, a Symphony of Horror (1922)


----------



## Goblin

Resident Evil: Afterlife

Mega Python vs. Gateroid


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 saw "Wasp Woman" (immediately identifiable as a Roger Corman flick based on the style of the music score) on Chiller Drive-in Theater last night. They inserted the strangest short on bicycle safety I've ever in the middle of the show. The kids on bikes were wearing monkey masks and were all killed in various accidents due to a failure to observe basic bicycle safety. Only the kid who was not a monkey survived and made it to their picnic safely because he followed the rules. Very odd film, but kind of funny in a dark way.


----------



## Spooky1

The Creature from the Black Lagoon. A classic full of scientists, not acting very scientific.


----------



## Goblin

The Black Scorpion
The Invisible Invaders


----------



## RoxyBlue

Frankenstein Created Woman - one we had recorded from back in October (we're a little slow clearing the DVR)


----------



## Goblin

The Last Airbender
The Monster that challenged the world
It. The Terror from beyond space


----------



## RoxyBlue

Frankenstein Must Be Destroyed (another DVR recording from October).


----------



## Goblin

Terminator and Terminator 2
Dracula (1931)


----------



## RoxyBlue

The original "13 Ghosts"


----------



## Goblin

When Worlds Collide


----------



## GrimmEverafter

Started watching the original 'Dawn of the Dead', been meaning to finish it for a while. Also planning on watching Trick r Treat soon.


----------



## RoxyBlue

"These Are The Damned" - a movie about radioactive children. The most horrifying thing about it was the crappy plot


----------



## kprimm

Not really A horror movie I guess but watched the new Pirahna movie a couple nights ago.


----------



## T-rex

The original Exorcist is always a favourite of mine, love that film!


----------



## Goblin

Jennifer's Body
Butterfly Effect 3
Nightmare on Elm Street (remake)


----------



## RoxyBlue

I Bury the Living - kind of a strange film.


----------



## Eeeekim

I watched paranormal activity 2 this weekend. Not as good as the first but still pretty good.


----------



## Goblin

Gorgo
The Giant Behemoth


----------



## Spooky1

I finally got around to watching Trick R' Treat. I really enjoyed it. It blended the four story line together wonderfully and had just the right mix of scares, creepiness and humor. The imagery/cinematography was perfectly creepy and the stories was unique. It's so nice to see something other than a slasher movie come out. I give it a 9 out of 10.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Evil Brain From Outer Space - This is a really cheesy Japanese movie with considerable use of spandex on both the Evil Brain and the hero Starman


----------



## Goblin

Damned by Dawn


----------



## Death's Door

Paranormal Entity
John Carpenter's "The Thing"


----------



## Goblin

Area 51


----------



## Spooky1

The Horror of Spider Island (It was on Chiller Drive-in Theater last night)


----------



## Marrow

Recently saw Sauna, directed by Antti-Jussi Annila. Amazing and beautiful. It's foreign too, _and everyone knows foreign films are better. _The ending was so amazing I had to replay it a few dozens times to even start getting sick of it. Drove my sister nuts.


----------



## Goblin

Let me in
My soul to take
The Lost Skeleton of Cadavara


----------



## Death's Door

Dark Remains


----------



## Death's Door

Gingersnaps The Beginning
Skinwalkers


----------



## Death's Door

Zombieland


----------



## RoxyBlue

Da Weiner said:


> Zombieland


We caught the last part of that on TV last night. It really is an entertaining film.

I'd forgotten how fast the zombies can move in that flick.


----------



## Night Watchman

Finally got around to watching Piranha 3D. As a fan of Jaws I was crushed before the opening credits started. If you've seen it you'll now why.


----------



## Spooky1

Frankenhooker


----------



## Death's Door

Night Watchman said:


> Finally got around to watching Piranha 3D. As a fan of Jaws I was crushed before the opening credits started. If you've seen it you'll now why.


It should be in my mailbox when I get home from work. Hubby will be at darts and I will be watching it tonight.


----------



## Death's Door

Watched Pirahna last night. Couldn't believe how many actors/actresses in it. With all the girl on girl action in this movie, I can believe why it made money and got 4 stars on the Netflix rating. Guys just love that stuff.


----------



## Goblin

Monster from Green Hell


----------



## RoxyBlue

Finally watched "Trick 'r' Treat" for the first time last night. This is a beautifully done movie. Everything about it works together to set a perfectly creepy and compelling atmosphere - music, cinematography, sets, characters, the dark humor - just an all-around, stand out film.

Sam is not nearly as cute without his burlap mask


----------



## Goblin

The Traveler


----------



## Death's Door

The Others


----------



## RoxyBlue

Horror of Dracula


----------



## The Evil Queen

The Human Centipede: First Sequence
Really liked it, different, original, and weird!


----------



## Death's Door

From Within


----------



## Goblin

The Killer Shrews


----------



## RoxyBlue

Goblin said:


> The Killer Shrews


I _love_ that cheesy move! The effects and acting are horrendous, but it adds up to such a great little B flick


----------



## haleysmith

The last horror movies I've seen are: Sleepy Hollow, The 13th Ghost, The Texas Chainsaw Massacre, The Grudge and not horror but creepy and scary: Paranormal Activity. I think I'll have nightmares :crykin:


----------



## Goblin

Vampires suck


----------



## RoxyBlue

Shadow of the Vampire. This movie is well worth a watch if you haven't seen it. Willem Dafoe was outstanding as Nosferatu, as was John Malkovich as a director who is driven to complete a film regardless of the cost (in terms of human life).


----------



## remylass

Hampshire: A Ghost Story

I was suckered into it on Netflix instant streaming. Don't bother. The filmmaker had a few good ideas, but decided to focus on the not so good ones. It was very "student film". Not worth the time.


----------



## pensivepumpkin

I don't really think of them as "horror" per se, but we had a Resident Evil marathon at our house this weekend. 

As always, I am left with a singular impression: I want to be Alice when I grow up.


----------



## Death's Door

The Fourth Kind - hubby watched this with me. I am trying to rent DVDs that we can both watch together and I thought he would be interested because it deals with alien abduction. Half way through the movie he gets out of his recliner and comes over to the couch. I asked him what's going on and he tells me he's a little scared - I have to admit that the actual footage they were showing was scaring me too. When you're watching a movie that is based on actual events and they show the actual footage, that scares me more because you're watching it without the director/actors involvment. Was a good movie. I think hubby just wanted my couch!


----------



## Goblin

The Blob (remake)
The Day the world ended


----------



## Death's Door

My Soul to Take
Scream - The Inside Story


----------



## Jester7902

I spit on your grave....wasn't the worst movie i've seen


----------



## Death's Door

The Univited (1944)
Frankenstein


----------



## Goblin

The Blob (original)
The Green Slime


----------



## RoxyBlue

Saw most of "Jaws" last night - one of those movies that, when we see it pop up while flipping through channels, we just have to watch. If I had an official Top Ten Horror Movies of All Time, it would be on it


----------



## Goblin

Paranormal Activity 2
Skyline


----------



## The Evil Queen

The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo
Interesting!


----------



## austenandrews

I watched _After.Life_ with Christina Ricci and Liam Neeson last night. The idea was great, the cast was good and the visuals were pretty, but the screenplay was timid & half-baked and the storytelling was strictly film-school.



RoxyBlue said:


> Saw most of "Jaws" last night - one of those movies that, when we see it pop up while flipping through channels, we just have to watch. If I had an official Top Ten Horror Movies of All Time, it would be on it


My kids wanted to watch that last night after we saw a documentary about the production. We broke out the DVD and got through the first hour or so before bedtime. I mentioned that I was too young to see it in the theater when it came out. Then I realized I had only been a year younger than my youngest, who's okay with some gruesome stuff here and there. The times, they have a-changed. (Ghosts are the spooks that keep my kids up at night. Coincidentally, I'm about ready to inflict _The Ring_ on my eldest. _*rubs hands evilly*_)


----------



## Death's Door

Case 39


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

It's a funny coincedence that the last Horror Movie Picture contest thread was the original Tomb of Ligeia, because I just watched a remake of it the other day...can't say it improved on the original any.


----------



## Goblin

Night of the Demons


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Just finished _Zombies of Mass Destruction_. Not saying it was awesome...


----------



## RoxyBlue

^you can say it was really bloody, though


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Yes, bloody and campy, or maybe just bloody campy! Has me hoping the new crop of writers for _Walking Dead_ pan out this season. I'm itching for a good zombie feature. :zombie:


----------



## Spooky1

Watched the new Wolfman again.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Awesome film Spooky1, the new wolfman rocks! Part Lon Chaney, part Oliver Reed! I know the movie is a bit plodding for non horror fans, but once the transformation takes place...totally old school, I love it!

I just watched Dorian Gray. Not too bad actually, but the painting needed to be more of a character, like it was in the original. Dorian is _almost_ a sympathetic character in this one which was good, although nothing tops the original. Isn't that usually the case...


----------



## highbury

Zombi(e) Holocaust or Dr. Butcher M.D. or Island of the Last Zombies or Queen of the Cannibals (it's all the same movie!)


----------



## Goblin

Attack of the Giant Leeches
(Seen it on a show that was hosted by a werewolf
named Wolfman Mac. lol)


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

_The Last Lovecraft_. If you're a Lovecraft fan (which I am) it's great fun!


----------



## Goblin

The Grave Dancers


----------



## Spooky1

I watched "Harry Potter and the deathly Hallows, part 1". The Harry Potter books & movies have grown up. This latest movie was quite creepy.


----------



## pensivepumpkin

This is not a double post- just like last time I posted in this thread: 

Resident Evil. 

I think I may have a problem. Or I want to be Alice when I grow up. Hard to say.


----------



## Goblin

13 ghosts (Original)


----------



## scareme

Terror in the Haunted House


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Alien. Ridley Scott is a genious sometimes!


----------



## Spooky1

Watching "Tormented" on Chiller Drive In Theater!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Spooky1 said:


> Watching "Tormented" on Chiller Drive In Theater!


Richard Carlson has starred in so many wonderful "B" movies. Heck, his role in _Creature from the Black Lagoon_ alone is enough to make him a star in my eyes.


----------



## infestdead

just saw tokyo gore police it is out of this world, loved it let me just say the having gore in the title is 100% right on, it is a sea of blood and just craziness 


and I finally saw Fulci's Zombie 2, I have seen many of his other films and liked all of them but I got to say my favs are Zombie 2 or House by the Cemetery I love old school zombie flicks there def my fave


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Invisible Man (1933?) - you go the whole movie without seeing what Claude Rains really looks like until the final scene


----------



## pensivepumpkin

Saw II, Saw IV, Priest. What a lovely day.


----------



## Jester7902

The langoliers and 8213:gacy house.....both were crap.....The devil's tomb....ummmm, not what I expected, but better than the other 2


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*The Perfect House
The Texas Chainsaw Massacre (1974)
Eaten Alive
The Funhouse
The Troll Hunter
The Messengers
Fright Night
The Manster*


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Nightmare on Elm Street remake. I'm always a fan of origianls over remakes, but you gotta love Jackie Earle Haley!


----------



## Death's Door

The Wolfman w/Lon Chaney Jr.
The Descent

It was a good night for tv.


----------



## Goblin

28 Days later


----------



## infestdead

Phantasm Love it every time we watch it booooyyyyyy


----------



## RoxyBlue

We are watching "The Last Man on Earth" starring Vincent Price as I type this. Makes a nice contrast to the Vincent Price movie that was on just before it - "Dr Goldfoot and Girl Bombs"


----------



## Goblin

Godzilla
Ghidrah the 3 Headed Monster
Monster Zero


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Red Riding Hood-Not a bad movie overall, but not one of my favorites, either.


----------



## pensivepumpkin

Constantine- my all time favorite depiction of Lucifer. most forget that he was an angel.

followed by The Order- I love that movie. So much. It makes me want to create a sin eater kit. Hmmmmm....


----------



## Spooky1

Return of the Vampire - Lugosi dons the cape again!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Watching the original version of "The Fly" - such a good movie.


----------



## Spooky1

and 'Return of the Fly", too! Now I'm watching "the Crazies".


----------



## Spooky1

Watched Roger Corman's Bucket of Blood. I don't think i saw a single drop of blood in thie movie.


----------



## Death's Door

The Crazies
Jaws
Red Dragon


----------



## Draik41895

Rocky Horror Picture Show, haha!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

The haunting of Molly Hartley. HATED it. horrible acting, not very believable story line. Altogether a movie I would suggest NOT watching.


----------



## pensivepumpkin

I'd forgotten the crazies! Thanks! *Rummaging around in DVD cabinet*


----------



## Goblin

Them
Cosmic Monsters
Tarantula
The Black Scorpion
The Giant Claw
The Wasp Woman


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Snoop's Hood of Horror. The only thing scary about this movie was the horrific acting.


----------



## Death's Door

Cosmic Monsters
Tarantula
13 Scariest Movies (was on the syfy channel)

From the looks of Goblin's posted, we were both tuned into the TCM channel last night.


----------



## Death's Door

The Desent Part 2


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Amazing Transparent Man - more scifi than horror

Watching "Cursed" right now


----------



## Spooky1

Just watched Attack of the 50 ft Woman (original) and caught the end of Motel Hell.


----------



## tallahassee

Just watched "The Entity", "The Beyond", "The Changeling", "The Thing" (blu-ray version is outstanding!, "Cat's Eye" (I love the troll!), "And Now the Screaming Starts," and "Horror Express" - I have always loved the older films that did not rely on CGI and used more psychological horror, scale models, blood curdling sound FX, etc, they were basically HORROR in its purest form!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Just watched Romero's Night of the Living Dead. Still a classic.


----------



## Death's Door

Attack of the 50 Foot Woman
Night of the Living Dead
Princess and the Frog - I know what you're thinking - however, the Disney's cartoon has demons, spells, and voodoo - so I'm listing it.


----------



## kprimm

Just got done watching Little Red Riding Hood with the wife, I thought it was pretty good.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

The Manster. I won't even tell you how long it's been since I last saw that one!


----------



## pensivepumpkin

From Dusk Till Dawn. George Clooney proves that men exist who should not be tattooed.


----------



## kprimm

Just watched the Rite. I liked this one alot. Stuff about the Devil and Possesions really scares me alot.


----------



## Goblin

It came from beneath the Sea
It conqueored the world
The Beast from 20,000 Fathoms
The Giant Behemoth
Phantom from 10,000 Fathoms
Beast from The Haunted Sea


----------



## pensivepumpkin

kprimm- that was a great movie. thanks for reminding me.


----------



## highbury

White Zombie
Blood Bath
Atom Age Vampire

and up next... The Human Centipede :googly:


----------



## Death's Door

Burnt Offerings
The Rite
Alien


----------



## Goblin

Swamp Shark


----------



## Spooky1

We watched Return of the Invisible Man last night. I also caught part of Swamp shark and Zombieland too.


----------



## ERVysther

Goblin said:


> It came from beneath the Sea
> It conqueored the world
> The Beast from 20,000 Fathoms
> The Giant Behemoth
> Phantom from 10,000 Fathoms
> Beast from The Haunted Sea


 AHHHHHHHHHHHHH....those bring back some memories....


----------



## Spooky1

The Invisible Man's Revenge


----------



## Death's Door

Zombieland
The Crazies


----------



## Goblin

Night of the Living Dead (2006)


----------



## Draik41895

Elvira: Mistress of the Dark


----------



## Draik41895

Friday the 13th


----------



## ERVysther

Trollhunter


----------



## Goblin

Battle for LA
I am number four


----------



## Draik41895

Signs (Thats horror right?)
Freddy Vs. Jason
A Nightmare on Elm St. (2010)


----------



## highbury

Madhouse
Die Monster, Die!
Carnival of Souls


----------



## flesh1031

"shawn of the dead", "the exorcist" and "trick or treat". also I love watching just the special features on discs, especially special effects behind the scenes, just watched behind the scenes on "day of the dead", "the walking dead" and a documentary called "starz: fantastic flesh" ....aw man now I want to watch "dead alive" but someone is borrowing it....sigh


----------



## highbury

Count Yorga, Vampire
The Return of Count Yorga

back-to-back!!


----------



## Death's Door

Insidious - I was jumpy throughout the whole movie. It's was great to have those feelings when watching a horror movie.


----------



## highbury

The Prowler
Dracula A.D. 1972


----------



## pensivepumpkin

"shaun of the dead." not really "horror," but there are the zed word, so i think it counts. press calls it a Zom Rom Com. Bill Nighy is very Bill Nighy, and it made me want to go straight into "love actually" but i did not have the time. maybe on the weekend.


----------



## Spooky1

Watching Blood diner at the moment. Cheesy horror goodness!


----------



## Spooky1

oops double posted


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Bloodlust Zombies 2011

I was in it!


----------



## highbury

SL8N8 (Slaughter Night)
The Tomb of Ligeia


----------



## Goblin

Zombies of Mora Tau
The Werewolf
The Giant Claw
Jack the Ripper


----------



## highbury

Vampire Circus
The Texas Chainsaw Massacre (1974)


----------



## pensivepumpkin

hubby picked: the crazies! I was so excited because he doesn't actually like these types of movies much, plus I got to look at Timothy Oliphant.


----------



## Goblin

Jason goes to Hell


----------



## austenandrews

_Insidious_. I was entertained.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Stan Helsing (2009) - comedy horror cheese


----------



## morbidmike

carver 2007 very sick slasher ewwww

house on haunted hill 1959 Vincent price AWESOME

house of fears....a must see if you do any kind of haunt


----------



## Death's Door

Jaws
Red Dragon
Ghosts Don't Exist - I was very bored and decided to watch this as for something to entertain me. However, I was bored before, during and after the movie - what a waste.


----------



## Marrow

Night of the Living Dead - Reanimated (Confusing and annoying)
Shadow of the Vampire (Good stuff. Funny, creepy and original)


----------



## highbury

The Rite (meh...)


----------



## highbury

Sugar Hill (the voodoo cemetery scene is amazing!)
Dead And Buried (surprisingly good)

I guess I'm on a roll with horror movies lately! Thank you, Netflix Instant


----------



## Death's Door

Devil's Backbone


----------



## Goblin

Dark Noon
Freddy vs Jason


----------



## highbury

Basket Case
Theater Of Blood


----------



## RoxyBlue

Watching "The Mummy" starring Boris Karloff. He's got some major dark eyebrows in that film.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Insidious.


----------



## Death's Door

I also watched "The Mummy" and "The Mummy's Curse" on the THIS channel. 

Also watched "The Other's on Friday night.


----------



## pensivepumpkin

I'm kind of nervous to see insidious. As I should be, I suppose.

Watched Constantine. Again. Will I ever stop with the religion/occult/supernatural/horror flicks? Probably not. Gonna watch it again now while making a prop that looks like it belongs in his supplier's workshop.


----------



## highbury

The Fearless Vampire Killers


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

TFVK - Comedic genius! The midnight landscapes are amazing too.

Dementia 13


----------



## NoxRequiem

The Hallmark adaptation of Frankenstein. I know you probably don't associate Hallmark with horror, but it was actually _very_ well done, and very faithful to the book.


----------



## Death's Door

Bettlejuice
Casper


----------



## ERVysther

The thread is "Horror Films" not "Horrible Films"!

Well, Ok _Beetlejuice _is cool....


----------



## highbury

Tombs Of The Blind Dead (REALLY good! I loved the decomposed Knights)
The Silent Scream
House Of Fears


----------



## Death's Door

I watched "The Phantom of the Opera" on Turner Classic Movies last night.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We saw that one, too, DW - quite the classic

Also watched "Predators".


----------



## highbury

Psychomania


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Gotta love undead bikers!

Wicksboro incident. 
Blair Witch meets X Files. What's with all the yelling in the handy-cam movies?!


----------



## austenandrews

Manos: The Hands of Fate
They Saved Hitler's Brain!
The Undertaker and His Pals
Night Fright
Curse of Bigfoot


Yes, I got a DVD set of schlock movies.


----------



## Goblin

Last Man on Earth


----------



## Death's Door

Gothika


----------



## Death's Door

Halloween II (1981)
The Descent


----------



## Goblin

MegaShark vs. Crocosaurus
Swamp Shark
MegaShark vs Fiant Octopus


----------



## Spooky1

Dinoshark on SyFy. I can't believe they'll air crap like this, and at the same time cancel good shows like Eureka.


----------



## Death's Door

Hocus Pocus


----------



## Spooky1

We watched Hocus Pocus last night too.


----------



## highbury

Insidious
Circus of Horrors


----------



## SterchCinemas

Blair Witch Project/ May. Both are great. But I really recommend May. Creepy.


----------



## goneferal

*My Foundation in Horror*

I finally made a rant about my taste in horror. I found that the old B&W movies really influenced what I like.

Here's the link:

http://goneferalinid.blogspot.com/2011/08/scary-movies.html


----------



## Goblin

Dead and Breakfast

First time I ever saw dancing and singing zombies!


----------



## kprimm

I watched Sasquatch mountain and abominable. Both were very good. Also watched Wake Wood recently, that wasn't bad either.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Evil Bong. Stars Tommy Chong. It's like a bad Cheech and Chong movie with a minor horror element. Good for snickers, I guess.


----------



## Plastic Ninja

Goblin said:


> MegaShark vs. Crocosaurus
> Swamp Shark
> MegaShark vs Fiant Octopus


Syfy channel marathon? Yeah me too. Didn't get to see mega vs. octopus though. Too bad.


----------



## Goblin

Killer Mountain

Horror of Party Beach


----------



## RoxyBlue

Moon of the Wolf


----------



## deadend cemetery

a 1982 CLASSIC "The Evil Dead"


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Mad Monster Party


----------



## Goblin

Night of the Living Dead
Dawn of the Dead


----------



## Death's Door

Zombieland

The local news channel regarding Hurricane Irene


----------



## CaptainCadaver

I watched the Night of the demons remake last night.
Ugh.....Awful
The original is one of my favorite movies and this remake is unnecessary garbage.
They made Angela and her dance lame.


----------



## kprimm

just watched Critters 3 and The lost boys again last night and george romeros dead time stories the night before.


----------



## pensivepumpkin

Black Death. I couldn't help myself, because I do love reading about the plague. But it was terrible. Sean Bean must have just missed his LOTR costume, that's the only thing I can figure...


----------



## Spooky1

The Ghost and Mr. Chicken


----------



## RoxyBlue

Watching the original "Blob" as we speak. Also saw "Attack of the 50 Foot Woman" and parts of "Them!", "The Black Scorpion", and "Beast from 20,000 Fathoms".


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Blair Witch Project
The Unnamable


----------



## Spooky1

Watching Thir13en Ghosts on SyFy Channel


----------



## scareme

I watched Ginger Snaps Unleashed and liked it. I guess I'll have to see the first one now.


----------



## Lunatic

Conan the Barbarian. 
Arnold's acting was nothing shy of scary!


----------



## MrGrimm

Recently found Trick or Treat in the discount bin at Walmart!

What a great find! Loved it, especially for the sets, decoration and atmosphere.


----------



## RoxyBlue

It Came From Beneath The Sea


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Season of the Witch – It's a popcorn movie to be sure, but it's actually much better than the critics make it out to be.


----------



## Pumpkin5

MrGrimm said:


> Recently found Trick or Treat in the discount bin at Walmart!
> 
> What a great find! Loved it, especially for the sets, decoration and atmosphere.


:jol: Hey MrGrimm...it's Trick 'R' Treat....sorry but I am a fan and have to have the right spelling. My most FAV in the Halloween film scene just for all the storylines and the telling of the tale. It is the whole reason I now have my SAM character....bow, bow....the best of the BEST!!!:jol:


----------



## Pumpkin5

scareme said:


> I watched Ginger Snaps Unleashed and liked it. I guess I'll have to see the first one now.


:jol: Because I am a Halloween Freak I have all the Ginger Snap movies. Not the most original nor the best thought out...but I still like the whole Werewolf theme. For a great Werewolf them I love Silverbullet by Stephen King in book and movie. :jol:


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

The Wolfman


----------



## MommaMoose

My next door neighbor's kid for the weekend. Oh wait that isn't a movie. Just got done with Red Riding Hood. Kind of a corny take on the werewolf in my opinion.


----------



## Death's Door

Dracula - starring Frank Langella and Donald Pleasance.


----------



## Death's Door

The Shining (Jack Nicolson)
Candyman
Little House on the Prairie Halloween episode


----------



## Goblin

The Thing from Another World (Original)
Fright Night (original)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Currently watching "Trail of the Screaming Forehead"


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

976-evil


----------



## MrGrimm

6th sense... Who saw THAT ending coming eh???


----------



## austenandrews

Ju-On: White Ghost/Black Ghost
The Baby's Room
From Within
Prince of Darkness
In the Mouth of Madness


----------



## klue

Watched Stakeland a couple night ago, a little different but I liked it.


----------



## kprimm

I just got done watching Never cry Werewolf


----------



## Death's Door

Godzilla vs. Mothra


----------



## RoxyBlue

We recorded and later watched Bride of Frankenstein a couple nights ago - such a classic.

Also recorded and watched Curse of the Faceless Man - not such a classic


----------



## Spooky1

What a coincidence. I just watched the same movies as Roxy.


----------



## mroct31

Candyman, meh, coulda used more Virginia Madsen neeked! Thinking this movie was bank rolled by a tobacco company, I haven't seen that many people smoke that much in a color movie since...never! 
Followed that up with Species, no complaints on the Natasha Henstridge flesh show in this one! Not that that's all I care about, but it don't hurt!


----------



## Perk-a-Dan

Uncle Sam
The Sleeping Car
Grace


----------



## RoxyBlue

Attack of the Giant Leeches - total cheese


----------



## Jan

Dracula A.D. 1972
Description on Netflix: "Psychedelic devil-worshipping hippies revive Count Dracula in this groovy 1970s Hammer Studios horror flick set in London."


----------



## Goblin

The Night Stalker
The Night Strangler


----------



## Death's Door

The Exorcism of Emily Rose
The Others


----------



## RAXL

Watched Hatchet 2 again over the weekend. Outrageously over the top.:voorhees:
Fun but not really hoping for a third.


----------



## Goblin

The Giant Claw


----------



## Death's Door

Elvira - Mistress of the Dark


----------



## Spooky1

Bride of Frankenstein & Brides of Dracula (tonight on THIS network)


----------



## SterchCinemas

Night of the creeps, Vacancy, and Silent Hill. I personally recommend Silent Hill, Though. :jol: Creepy.


----------



## kprimm

Under Wraps and The pumpkin Karver, and Valentine


----------



## SterchCinemas

Oh, and if anyone sees Hocus Pocus on anywhere or knows its coming on or something, let me know. I love that movie. :jol:


----------



## Death's Door

SterchCinemas said:


> Oh, and if anyone sees Hocus Pocus on anywhere or knows its coming on or something, let me know. I love that movie. :jol:


It will likely be on the Disney Channel and the Family Channel this month.

I watched Halloweentown last night.


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Tonight on TCM...

Frankenstein
Freaks
Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde
Mark of the Vampire
The Cabinet of Dr. Caligari
Nosferatu
and The Phantom of the Opera

There's no school like the old school.


----------



## Spooky1

Caught the end of Frankenstein and most of Freaks last night.


----------



## MrGrimm

Does a Paulie Shore movie count?

Other than that, I caught the new Nightmare on Elm Street remake...

(No I didn't watch the whole Paulie Shore flick, managed to tear my eyeballs away after10 minutes)


----------



## Death's Door

Spooky1 said:


> Caught the end of Frankenstein and most of Freaks last night.


Yep - I caught both flicks last night too. I decided to just chill last night and plant myself in front of the tube. I also caught "Horror at the Movies" with Stephen King before Frankenstein last night while hubby and I were eating din-din. It felt good to just chilllax.


----------



## Scarylea

Saw II (Great) Saw III (Pretty good) Saw IV (stunk) Saw V (didn't bother continuing).....


----------



## Plastic Ninja

Mega shark vs. Giant octopus. 

I got it because I thought it would be that "funny-bad" kinda thing. Turns out, it was just bad. They flipped and re-used the same shots multiple times. It was like one of those crappy "youtube poop" things people keep making.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Watched the original version of "The Thing" last night.


----------



## mroct31

Downloaded the Halloween TV packs off a torrent site which are 3 sets of TV shows Halloween episodes, just finished with Bewitched !st season show, Beavis and Butthead, MASH and am watching the Dead Like Me last episode which just happens to be called Haunted and is a Halloween one! These are going to keep me busy for awhile there is a lot of shows in these files. Fun stuff to be sure!


----------



## Death's Door

Watched the pilot of "American Horror Story" on the FX channel on Wednesday night. Jessica Lange and Dylan McDermott plays in it. It's about a family that moves into a house that the previous tenants had a tradegy in. I must say that it kept my interest and is on at 10 p.m. on Wednesday which makes it convenient for me to watch because hubby is at darts that night.


----------



## highbury

Nightmare City


----------



## Spooky1

The Thing (1982)


----------



## kprimm

My wife just bought me season 1 and 2 of tales from the crypt for our anniversary, and I have been watching some of these. I really like these alot.
Watching Dark Night of the Scarecrow tonight.


----------



## highbury

Return of the Living Dead
The Cabinet of Dr. Caligari


----------



## Death's Door

The Wolfman w/Lon Chaney Jr.
The Uninvited


----------



## austenandrews

Not films as such, but I watched a couple episodes of the old Boris Karloff anthology show _Thriller_. They're charming in their way.


----------



## Spooky1

We caught the Uninvited also (One of my favorites)


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I am not sure this can be considered "Horror"...but I have to watch these every year...._It's the Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown _ and _The Legend of Sleepy Hollow_ (the Disney cartoon) Anyhoo, watched them both last night.


----------



## highbury

House Of Wax (1953)


----------



## highbury

The Curse of Frankenstein


----------



## kevin242

I watched "Fragile" with Callista Flockhart last night, it was pretty slow but the ghoul at the end was well worth the wait... creepy creepy


----------



## pensivepumpkin

Trick r Treat
Bram Stoker's Dracula

double feature night at our house!


----------



## highbury

Halloween (1978) on Blu Ray. Awesome!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Beast with Five Fingers


----------



## tallahassee

Just watched "The Thing: Prequel 2011", and...I was utterly disappointed. They went to great lengths to pay homage to Carpenter's masterpiece and to connect what transpired from the Norwegians to the US outpost, but overall,IMO, it fell flat. I'll avoid any further details to avoid "spoiling" it for those who have yet to see it, but some of butchering was: character development; story was rushed-lacking the tension and feeling of isolation and paranoia; regardless of the title, still seemed like a remake; females roles were unneccesary; obvious CGI - wish they brought Rob Bottin back for the effects (for the sake of diplomacy, I'll stop my ranting). Needless to say, the first thing I did after returning home from the theatre was 1) inserted my blue ray version of John Carpenter's classic film and 2) appreciated the lost art, of epic horror film making. Anyone else see the film? If so, please post your review.


----------



## Plastic Ninja

watched the original Dracula for the first time. I thought it was pretty good, and was surprised by the fact that I didn't even see any blood at all. Still good.


----------



## Spooky1

Watched 30 Days of Night: Dark Days - Not too bad until the end, when the girl got incredibly stupid. 

Also saw Rise: Blood Hunter - What can I say, it has Lucy Liu


----------



## kprimm

Watched Afraid of the dark, Pretty good movie.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Horror of Dracula

The original "House on Haunted Hill"


----------



## Goblin

The Tingler
House of Wax
Night of the Demon


----------



## Death's Door

RoxyBlue said:


> The Horror of Dracula
> 
> The original "House on Haunted Hill"


I watched the same movies last night. Fell asleep after that so I didn't get to see "The Tingler".

Last Saturday, I watched Cugo and Christine.


----------



## highbury

Da Weiner said:


> I watched the same movies last night. Fell asleep after that so I didn't get to see "The Tingler".
> 
> Last Saturday, I watched Cugo and Christine.


Ha! Ha! That's why they invented the DVR!!

The Tingler


----------



## austenandrews

The Thing (2011)
Paranormal Activity 2
Case 39
Ab-Normal Beauty


----------



## Death's Door

Scream Awards 2011


----------



## highbury

Da Weiner said:


> Scream Awards 2011


I flipped to that and saw George Lucas playing "keep away" with Darth Vader's award. I then turned it off. Was it any good?

Oh, and to stay on thread... Dead Snow. So good!


----------



## LouieScaredStupid

Saw the THING (2011) today. Loved it. Highly recommend it if you are a fan of the 1982 movie with Kurt Russell. I thought it did a great job as a prequel and served as a good modern tribute to the Carpenter film.


----------



## Draik41895

The Thing (2011) 
A Haunting in Connecticut
Tucker and Dale vs. Evil (Hilarious by the way)
Frankenstein 
Bride of Frankenstein
Mary Shelly's Frankenstein
and I guess Van Helsing sorta counts


----------



## austenandrews

The Exorcist
Dr. Terror's House of Horror


----------



## Death's Door

highbury said:


> I flipped to that and saw George Lucas playing "keep away" with Darth Vader's award. I then turned it off. Was it any good?


It was ok. Usually they have a group performing songs but they didn't do that this year. Kinda missed that part. The stage was a demented circus theme and was more elaborate and had some cools props but overall it was ok. I didn't care for the Darth Vader/George Lucas thing. Made Darth Vader into a pansy.


----------



## Spooky1

We watched The Creeping Terror ... omg, it has to be one of the worst movies ever. Hardly any dialog, it was mostly narration. The monster was terrible (in a really cheesy bad way) and all the victims would just sit, stand or fall in place for the monster to eat them.


----------



## mattie

The FunHouse ala 1981. Man it's such a close comparison to the style of Sam Rami. 
I also can't believe my parents let me watch that when my older brother would watch us and my parents would go out for the night. :smoking:


----------



## Spooky1

Watching Slither at the moment


----------



## Death's Door

Satan's Little Helper


----------



## austenandrews

Let Me In. Quality remake of a great film.


----------



## highbury

The Masque of the Red Death


----------



## Goblin

Tales from the Darkside: The Movie


----------



## Death's Door

The Ghoul
Hocus Pocus
Nightmare Before Christmas
Corpse Bride
Haunting in Connecticut


----------



## RoxyBlue

Beetlejuice - a not so horrifying horror flick


----------



## Death's Door

Decided to chill in front of the tube last night and was flipping through the channels and came across "Martha Stewart's Haunted House". Martha and the crew were working on a garage haunt. Lots of good ideas and techniques.


----------



## highbury

Flight Of The Living Dead: Outbreak On A Plane
Halloween III: Season Of The Witch

It doesn't get any better than this!


----------



## EvilQueen1298

I am showing both 1931 classics...Dracula and Frankenstein. Fun!
They'll be shown in the Fireside room of our club...nice to just relax, have a drink, then go back for dancing. Didn't want a film that was too long. just one that you can drop in any time its on...know the plot...watch for a few minutes...and leave.


----------



## austenandrews

I started to watch Deadline with Brittney Murphy, but it was shaping up to be boringly predictable, so I switched to Burnt Offerings with Oliver Reed and Karen Black. I watched the whole thing, but man was it bad.

I need to find something good tonight to get back on track.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Slither


----------



## highbury

Mark Of The Devil


----------



## Monk

watched Flight of the Dead
ridiculously terrible, but I watched it in its entirety


----------



## Death's Door

The Exorcist
Halloweentown
Death Proof
An American Haunting
Halloween (the original)
The Univited
The Little Vampire


----------



## Goblin

An American Werewolf in London


----------



## mroct31

^^^Classic!

I finally watched Trick R Treat today. I really enjoyed it, of course I wanted to enjoy it! There's talk about a sequel so we'll see if someone ponies up the money! This will move into my must watch at Halloween time.


----------



## highbury

The Thing With Two Heads

Johnny Thunder would be so proud...


----------



## Hellvin

Monk - I also forced myself to complete "Flight of the Living Dead" about a month ago. I got it in a 3-pack w/ two other "Return" rejects: Rave to the Grave and Necropolis

I re-watched the Scream trilogy last week (still haven't see 4 yet though).

Next up: Undead or Alive (A zombie western comedy) and a Walmart 4-pack that includes Midnight Movie, The Attic, Carver, and Outrage. No big names (of course) so it will be a solid diet of cheap B-movie thrills and laughs.


----------



## Demifate

The Orphanage. Spanish /w subtitles but totally worth the time.

I also watched One Missed Call, the Japanese version, cause it's actually scary.

Dr. Who has some crazy scary episodes, we've been watching all of them too.


----------



## highbury

The Mummy (1932)


----------



## austenandrews

Flatliners
Let the Right One In
The House of the Devil
Pontypool
Tales That Witness Madness


----------



## creep factor

Spider Baby


----------



## Spooky D

creep factor said:


> Spider Baby


I watched that recently too. As creepy as Sid Haig is as an adult he was even creepier as a kid.


----------



## austenandrews

Fragile (2005)
Antichrist
Videodrome


----------



## Revenant

austenandrews said:


> Videodrome


Wow, videodrome... that brings back memories... I saw that at the theater when it came out.


----------



## Marrow

The Others
1408
Scary Movie (It was on TV and I couldn't help myself! Please forgive me.)


----------



## Death's Door

Trick r Treat


----------



## austenandrews

Warlock
The Skeptic
The Shrine
Wolfen


----------



## Death's Door

The Shining w/Jack Nicholson


----------



## austenandrews

Dead and Buried
From a Whisper to a Scream


----------



## Goblin

Equinox


----------



## austenandrews

Don't Torture a Duckling. More giallo than horror, but entertainingly lurid.


----------



## Allen H

I just watched *Husk*, not to bad


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Watches Session 9. Acting was crap, but the scenery was awesome!


----------



## creep factor

The Island of Dr. Moreau w/Marlon Brando


----------



## gooffy87

Grace, mr. Woods, vacancy II, grace was really gross but good


----------



## gooffy87

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Watches Session 9. Acting was crap, but the scenery was awesome!


Session 9 is hella creepy, but acting isnt great "flowers gordon? Whats the occassion...." Sooo creepy!


----------



## gooffy87

austenandrews said:


> Flatliners
> Let the Right One In
> The House of the Devil
> Pontypool
> Tales That Witness Madness


Let the right one in was pretty decent. Pntypool i didnt really care for, not a zombie guy housebof the devil was interesting because of its modern campy horror feel lol,


----------



## gooffy87

Scarylea said:


> Saw II (Great) Saw III (Pretty good) Saw IV (stunk) Saw V (didn't bother continuing).....


Saw I-awesome! II i agree, III agree, IV agree V, not great but better then IV, V good, VII excellently gorey, really good


----------



## Death's Door

I watched , "The Mummy" w/Boris Karloff this morning while having coffee.


----------



## Spooky1

Watching Zombieland on FX right now. It's such a festive holiday movie.


----------



## austenandrews

The Last Exorcism
The Ward


----------



## Goblin

Planet of the Apes (original)


----------



## Headless

Goblin said:


> Planet of the Apes (original)


I loved that movie - I have no idea why - but I did. Must watch it again.

Does it really qualify as a horror movie?


----------



## Headless

Just watching (well no - lets be specific here - a movie is playing on TV as I cruise the forum) with Cindy Lauper.... It's pretty horrible - does that qualify?


----------



## mroct31

Watched April Fools Day and it was a lot better than I thought it would be! Campy 80's fun with a twist ending!


----------



## Goblin

Beetlejuice


----------



## austenandrews

Paranormal Activity 3


----------



## Goblin

Night of the Living Dead


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

The Rite. Very creepy. Anthony Hopkins is an acting genius.


----------



## Goblin

Cowboys and Aliens
Super 8
Harry Potter & The Deathly Hallows (Pt. 2)


----------



## Spooky1

It'snot all horror, but we've been watching the Twilight Zone Marathon on the SyFy channel.


----------



## highbury

Tucker & Dale vs. Evil
Super 8


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Watched Rise of the Gargoyles last night. Creature FX were spectacular. Acting sucked, especially the priest.


----------



## tcass01

Watched a movie called "Gargoyles" 1972 a couple of days ago, Just because when I was a kid I watched it and hid under the covers for 2 months after seeing it. Scared the living crap outta me and had to put it behind me finally. 
Watched Cowboys and Aliens last night. I think Daniel Craig is slowly turning into the next big Clint Eastwoodesque tough guy in the movies now. I found it quite entertaining and the special FX weren't too bad, with the undertone love story it made it a good flick. Two thumbs up.!
although it was funny seeing Harrison Ford in a Cowboy hat, and everytime Sam Rockwell freaked out, I heard Crewman Guy Fleegman from Galaxy Quest. Kinda weird.


----------



## austenandrews

Yellowbrickroad. Had some great ideas in it.


----------



## Spooky1

House on Haunted Hill (the original)


----------



## Death's Door

Poltergeist


----------



## highbury

Maniac (Loved it! Joe Spinell was amazing in this  )
Stake Land


----------



## gooffy87

Dream house, psychological thriller, pretty good. Some points seemed a little too over lapped with past n reality but the twist blew my mind lol


----------



## highbury

Hell Night
My Bloody Valentine (1981)


----------



## Goblin

Salem's Lot (Original)


----------



## Marrow

Let The Right One In - Amazing! One of my favourites.
The Devil's Backbone - Great!
The Amityville Horror (original) - meh.
Friday The 13th (original) - Loved it!
Legend of Hell House - So atmospheric and moody... Another favourite.


----------



## Death's Door

Fright Night (2011) Enjoyed it very much

Abbott & Costello Meet Frankenstein - Comedy Horror - I never watched this infamous duo before so this was a fun watch. It had all the universal horror monsters in it. Enjoyed this one too.


----------



## Petronilla

Whatever happened to Aunt Alice-1969. Great. Jessica Lange must have used Geraldine Pages character from this movie for her character in American Horror Story. Very creepy.


----------



## Goblin

Final Destination 2


----------



## Spooky1

Tucker and Dale vs Evil - If you like dark humor, it doesn't get much better.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Night of the Living Dead (1968).


----------



## Petronilla

The Priest-Not too bad
Poltergeist-all three, still great
Halloween-Mr Zombies version
And I can't wait til The Woman in Black hits the theaters


----------



## Goblin

Trick-Or-Treat


----------



## RoxyBlue

Watching "The Invisible Man" as we speak on Turner Classic Movies.


----------



## Spooky1

Now we're watching the original Frankenstein on TCM


----------



## madmomma

Also watched both the Invisible Man and Frankenstein (1931) too. Cool seeing Gloria Swanson, who played "old Rose" on Titanic with DiCaprio and Winslet, playing the love interest of the Invisible Man!


----------



## Goblin

Apollo 18


----------



## Spooky1

Bubba Ho-Tep and just caught the second half of The Birds.


----------



## Goblin

Ghost Story


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just watched the original "Time Machine". More scifi than horror, but a true classic.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The Woman in Black


----------



## kprimm

Just got back from the Woman in black. I have to say that this is one of the best scary movies I have seen in quite some time. I will buy this one as soon as available on DVD and will be watching yearly. I highly recommend this one to everyone.


----------



## Death's Door

kprimm said:


> Just got back from the Woman in black. I have to say that this is one of the best scary movies I have seen in quite some time. I will buy this one as soon as available on DVD and will be watching yearly. I highly recommend this one to everyone.


Great! I was hoping to hear how it was because I'm going Wednesday night to see it. I would be nice to see a good horror movie instead of all the crap they've been showing.


----------



## Death's Door

Satan's Triangle (1975) I remember seeing this when I was 10 years old and scared me to death. Ordered the DVD online and had to watch it again. Enjoyed it but this time it didn't scare me. I had my big girl pants on.


----------



## austenandrews

Woman In Black. Not a bad little flick.



Da Weiner said:


> Satan's Triangle (1975) I remember seeing this when I was 10 years old and scared me to death. Ordered the DVD online and had to watch it again. Enjoyed it but this time it didn't scare me. I had my big girl pants on.


Heh, I watched that one on YouTube a couple of months back. I vaguely remembered it from my childhood.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Creature from the Haunted Sea - Roger Corman at his worst


----------



## Goblin

The Thing from another world (original)


----------



## austenandrews

Monsters. (Not a bad movie, but not actually a horror flick.)


----------



## NoxRequiem

_The Woman in Black_

Managed to get my wife to see it with me as a sort of early Valentine's day date.


----------



## Spooky1

The Indestructible Man (we're working through our dvd set of 50 classic horror movies)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Watching "White Zombie" on Chiller Drive-In Theater as I type this


----------



## austenandrews

I found White Zombie to be surprisingly chilling.


----------



## Spooky1

The Hollow


----------



## Death's Door

The Car
Hard Rock Zombies (1985)


----------



## studiokraft

REPO! - The Genetic Opera. Awesome style.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Killing Strain.


----------



## skeletonowl

Finally watched Insidious. Really enjoyed it.


----------



## highbury

Hobo With A Shotgun


----------



## highbury

The Violent Kind


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Watched The Thing 2011 on OnDemand last week. I want my money back, it was pretty much the exact same script as the John Carpenter version, which will always be amazing.


----------



## Goblin

Night of the Comet


----------



## Death's Door

Phantasm II


----------



## Nick Nefarious

In theaters - The Woman in Black. At home on my laptop - C.H.U.D


----------



## Spooky1

The Beast from 20,000 Fathoms


----------



## ERVysther

Fright Night (2011) - actually pretty decent!
Fearless Vampire Killers


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Tingler - it was listed in On Demand and I felt I had to watch it since it's considered a classic.


----------



## Goblin

The Legend of Hell House
The Haunting
River of Darkness


----------



## Death's Door

The Exorcist
The Thing (2011) Was ok. I did like the special effects of the creature. I don't know why they called it "The Thing" because it's a prequel to "The Thing".


----------



## Duchess

Spooky1 said:


> The Beast from 20,000 Fathoms


One of my favorites.

I watched this recently along with:

The Black Scorpion
I walked With A Zombie
Mortuary
The Giant Claw


----------



## Death's Door

Psycho
Psycho II


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Amazing Mr X (1948)


----------



## Hairazor

"Last House on the Left" scared the bejeepers out of me. And I must admit "Arachnaphobia" made me scream out loud as I am terrified of spiders.


----------



## Goblin

The Ghost of Frankenstein


----------



## Goblin

Stake Land


----------



## Goblin

Arachnopobia


----------



## ERVysther

Nosferatu (1979)


----------



## Duchess

Goblin said:


> Arachnopobia


One of my favorites. Arachnaphobia

Recently watched:

Camel Spiders
Astro Zombies
The Beast From 20,000 Fathjoms.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Prey & The Wolfman


----------



## Death's Door

Night of the Lepus (it stars Janet Leigh (Psycho) and Dr. McCoy (Star Trek)


----------



## Spooky1

The Creeping Unknown


----------



## SterchCinemas

Stephen King's:
Cujo
Christine
The Mist 
Carrie (Original One)
Tommyknockers
It
Misery (Kathy Bates Is one good Psychopath, haha)
The Shining

I had a bit of a Stephen King thing going on last night. Haha.


----------



## Blackrose1978

Open Graves


----------



## Goblin

Savage
Way of the Vampire


----------



## Goblin

Attack the Block
Camel Spiders


----------



## Blackrose1978

Two headed shark attack


----------



## Spooky1

How to Make a Monster (1958)
Tremors
Tucker and Dale vs. Evil


----------



## Goblin

Rise of the Planet of the Apes


----------



## Spooky1

The Corpse Vanishes (A Bela Lugosi classic )


----------



## Goblin

The Deadly Mantis
Earth vs The Spider


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mad Monster


----------



## mustbehardtospel

I am not generally a fan of slashers, gore, or zombies. 

_The Woman in Black_ This is exactly the sort of scary movie I like. (I also loved _The Others_.). It comes out on DVD/Blu-Ray 22 May and I can scarcely wait.
_Burnt Offerings_. Surprisingly good and I was surprised with the way it ended. While a different story, it made me think of _The Sentinal_, and not just because Burgess Meredith can play creepy old guy like nobody's business.
_The House on Haunted Hill_ (1959). It is a bit corny, but Vincent Price + Elisha Cook = a good time. Despite the bizarre mismatch between the interior and exterior of the house and a number of missed opportunities, I keep going back to this one.

_The Legend of Hell House_ (Clive Reville, Roddy Macdowall with story by Richard Matheson and soundtrack by Delia Derbyshire - love it!), _The House of Voices_, and _Blood and Donuts_ are probably next up.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Tucker and Dale Vs. Evil


----------



## Goblin

Dracula's Daughter


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I'll give you a hint....'You're going to need a bigger boat'....
I don't know if this is considered a Horror film in the traditional sense, but it scared me plenty when as a child my aunt sneaked me into the theater to see it, and I still love it all these years later.....
Duh nah, duh nah, duh nah, duh, duh, duh, duh, duh, duh, duh, duh, duh-te-duhhhhhh.....


----------



## Spooky1

The Green Slime.


----------



## N. Fantom

Dead Silence


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

The Darkest Hour — I guess it's more sci-fi than horror, but either way it was terrible.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Dead Silence
The Messengers


----------



## Spooky1

The Birds


----------



## Spooky1

Godzilla (1998)


----------



## Goblin

The Graves


----------



## Blackrose1978

The Underworld Trilogy


----------



## Goblin

War of the Worlds
Day the world ended


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Brain Eaters


----------



## Death's Door

The Frighteners
Godzilla (with Matthew Broderick)


----------



## uncle willie

*nazies at the center of the earth*

guys this movie is so bad,you need no beer or drugs to enjoy it! i down loaded it while looking for iron sky! i would tell any thing more cause that would take out the fun!


----------



## SterchCinemas

The (Very very horrible) remake of Nightmare on Elm Street
NightStalker
Dracula (1931)

I also saw Cabin in the Woods last weekend.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I know this isn't horror...but "Inglorious Basterds" with Brad Pitt is one great movie. He is a self proclaimed 'Nazi killer' such a heartwarming story.. and I am not a fan of Brad Pitt...sooo...the movie is good....


----------



## Death's Door

The Uninvited
Dark Mirror


----------



## highbury

The House of the Devil


----------



## Perk-a-Dan

_Evil Ed_ (199?) - *1.5/4*
Well, it wasn't boring. But there wasn't anything special about it. Other than the one scene with the monster in the refrigerator. Too much trying to rip off Peter Jackson's _Dead Alive_ / _Braindead_. Wasn't smart. Wasn't really fun. Pass.

_Rumpelstiltskin_ (1995) - *0.5/4*
Absolutely terrible. Racist, the characters weren't interesting, and except for Allyce Beasley (_The Tommyknockers_), the actors sucked too. No fun. Watch any _Leprechaun_ instead. Bigtime pass.

_Slumber Party Massacre_ (1982) - *1.5/4*
Mostly boring. The opening is boring. The middle is an improvement but it still needs smarter dialogue and interesting characters, which it didn't have. I did like the reverse sexism they worked in with the girls looking at naked guys in a magazine. But the ending was excellent. That's one thing I can give the movie. Loved seeing the killer run from the intended victim for a change. And good blood and gore too.

_Humanoids from the Deep_ (1980) - *1/4*
I don't remember the music score but the cinematography was truly beautiful. However, after that- it's all downhill. The characters were almost interesting for awhile. But whatever the story was trying to do was immediately and hopelessly undermined by the rampant mysogyny going on. It's not a scary movie at all and the lengths to which this movie goes to torment and punish women is offensive.

_Beverly Hills Vamp_ (1989) - *1.5/4*
Was fun most of the time. Of course the acting was bad and the writing was pretty basic but as a piece of entertainment, if you have extremely low expectations- it's not painful to watch. Eddie Deezen was pretty annoying at times and the real flaw of the movie was that none of the characters were interesting. A recurring theme in this particular batch of flicks.

_Cut_ (2000) - *0/4*
Did this movie do anything right? It looks okay, cinematography-wise. Molly Ringwald has 2 clever lines. And one of the death scenes was surprising. The rest is complete garbage. REALLY bad dialogue, awful characters, the killer wasn't interesting and looked far too close to Freddy Kreuger. An absolute mess.

_Do You Wanna Know a Secret?_ (2001) - *1.5/4*
It didn't make any sense and some of the cutaways were really stupid. Apart from that, this had a lot of potential. It was different and held my interest throughout. The ending is a jaw-dropper for sure and if it made any sense, this would be a decent little _Scream_ rip-off.

_Final Stab_ (2001) - *1/4*
Another movie that was almost watchable. It's not insanely bad in terms of being assaulted with stupidity at every turn. The big problem is just inauthenticity. The characters talk about all these people we don't know and even the ones we see onscreen are busy gossiping about other people. I spent most of the time zoning out. But it actually looks pretty darn good and the acting is very good overall.

_The Ugly_ (1997) - *1.5/4*
I really don't know why they made this movie. Both _Silence of the Lambs_ and _Nightscare_ / _Beyond Bedlam_ came first and were better. And... how am I supposed to get into the character and think about all the drama the movie's heaping on us if all the people running the institution the killer is committed to are freaking insane too yet allowed to run free? What's the point?

_April Fools Day_ (1986) - *0.5/4*
Now, I know exactly why this movie got made. The acting isn't great from just about anyone but Deborah _Valley Girl_ Foreman. The characters are relentlessly annoying. And the twist freaking sucks. Nothing here except a little male skin if you're into that (and I am). Nothing else works.

Real winners I picked, huh?


----------



## Goblin

The Incredible shrinking Man


----------



## Blackrose1978

I watched Underworld Awakening on Tues!! Can't wait for number 5 to come out


----------



## scareme

13 Ghosts


----------



## Spooky1

Watching the Bert I. Gordon classic (cheesy movie), War of the Colossal Beast.


----------



## graveyardmaster

well im watching jeepers creepers:jol:


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Watched _Dark Night of the Scarecrow_ Sunday afternoon....now there was a good mother! Hiding her son in a field disguised as a scarecrow!!!


----------



## Blackrose1978

Mask Maker.


----------



## graveyardmaster

just finished watching halloween h20,hmmmm i think im going to watch the legend of sleepy hallow,yeah sounds good:jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Last Lovecraft: Relic of Chthulhu - actually pretty funny for a B horror movie


----------



## IMU

Abraham Lincoln vs. Zombies


----------



## graveyardmaster

the descent:jol:


----------



## The Watcher

I had trouble sleeping Friday night. There was a old movie on called Teeth. It was pretty good. A guys nightmare!


----------



## Spooky1

Watching Eight Legged Freaks right now. The spiders in this movie are damn scary.


----------



## graveyardmaster

shutter island


----------



## Blackrose1978

The Seamstress


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Last night...insomnia about 2:30 am...got out the DVD and watched _The Grudge_, then back to bed for a restful hour and a half before I had to get up and shower...hubby never even turned over!!!!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

cursed


----------



## graveyardmaster

urban legends-bloody mary


----------



## graveyardmaster

wrong turn 4


----------



## Goblin

Tarantula
Planet of The Apes (original)


----------



## graveyardmaster

watched this movie today,thought it was ok,here"s the trailer!!


----------



## SterchCinemas

Stephen King's It


----------



## graveyardmaster

*dark water (2005)*

hi folks,just watched this last night,thought it was a good movie,it was out in 2005,so most of you have probably seen it,but for those who havn"t here"s the full movie


----------



## graveyardmaster

*afterlife*

hi folks,here"s another i watched recently that i did not think was on you-tube,there are a few on the forum havn"t seen this yet,so again here"s the full movie!!!


----------



## Goblin

Robotopolis


----------



## Goblin

Planet of the Vampires
An American Haunting


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

The Innocents

Prometheus, not sure if this one counts as Horror or Sci-Fi, but as a fan of the Alien franchise, I loved it.


----------



## Spooky1

Big Bad Wolf; bad is right. Having a werewolf that talks just doesn't work for me.


----------



## Silent Howl

Sawtooth Jack said:


> The Innocents
> 
> Prometheus, not sure if this one counts as Horror or Sci-Fi, but as a fan of the Alien franchise, I loved it.


I re-watched every alien movies this week...I consider going to the theater for prometheus


----------



## GOT

Silent Howl said:


> I re-watched every alien movies this week...I consider going to the theater for prometheus


Just saw it. Well, if you like those "Alien Vs. Predator" type films, this one is right up your alley. If you were expecting something more intelligent like the first two films, you're out of luck. Hey Ridley, if you are going to spend the entire movie setting up things for the moon setting of the first film, then get everything in its right place! After all, you directed Alien didn't you? Hard to imagine you did after seeing Prometheus. Maybe I got my facts wrong and you were the one who directed Jaws 4.


----------



## Goblin

The H-Man


----------



## Lord Homicide

Event Horizon. Still sweet


----------



## highbury

Hatchet II


----------



## Pumpkin5

graveyardmaster said:


> hi folks,here"s another i watched recently that i did not think was on you-tube,there are a few on the forum havn"t seen this yet,so again here"s the full movie!!!


:jol: Okay, did anyone else watch this movie??? What was up? Was Liam Neesom really ushering the newly dead into deadom, or was he killing people that were still alive???? I'm confused! I hate being confused.......


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Monster That Challenged The World


----------



## austenandrews

_Hausu_

What can I say about this one? It was defnitely a movie that got made.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Dead Birds


----------



## Pumpkin5

*Afterlife*

:jol: Hey!!!Can anyone watch Afterlife and then let's have a Q&A???? PLEASE!!!!
Signed.....the gourd...


----------



## graveyardmaster

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Hey!!!Can anyone watch Afterlife and then let's have a Q&A???? PLEASE!!!!
> Signed.....the gourd...


hey pumpkin5,ive seen it,right i actually think liam neesom was killing people that was still alive,if you remember the girl was breathing on the mirror,does that say she was still alive huh!!!!


----------



## highbury

Chillerama...


----------



## Anda

I love Chillerama! lol

Beneath Loch Ness 
Dumb creature feature, my favorite! B-

Splintered 
I hate to admit it, but I was hoping he'd just kill that last girl so I could turn it off. D

Wake Wood 
Creepy, gory and terrifying! A

Rosemary's Baby 
Classic fave - I used to watch this to put me to sleep. A+

Alligator X 
Beautiful monster, not too much recycled footage and bonus points for Mark Sheppard. A

Black Water 
Typical gator movie, ok effects. C-

Sean of the Dead 
Great makeup and great plot! A

Don't be Afraid of the Dark 
Really unnerving with awesome effects. A


----------



## FredKrueger

*A Nightmare on Elm Street 3: Dream Warriors
*Hatchet 2
*Killer Klowns From Outerspace


----------



## Spooky1

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Hey!!!Can anyone watch Afterlife and then let's have a Q&A???? PLEASE!!!!
> Signed.....the gourd...


Pumpkin, I think they intentionally left it vague so the viewer could decide. Early on I thought they they were alive, but then at end I decided probably not and that maybe he could just talk to the dead and they didn't know they were dead.


----------



## Goblin

Arachnoquake
Son of Dracula


----------



## highbury

Behind The Mask: The Rise of Leslie Vernon
The Woman In Black


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

The H Man


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Halloween II. Not the Rob Zombie "Look at my stripper wife leading a metaphorical white horse" crapfest. The original John Carpenter work of art.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Valley of the Gwangi


----------



## Pumpkin5

Spooky1 said:


> Pumpkin, I think they intentionally left it vague so the viewer could decide. Early on I thought they they were alive, but then at end I decided probably not and that maybe he could just talk to the dead and they didn't know they were dead.


:jol: OMG Spooky, thank you so much...no one has helped me any thoughts on this movie....but on some level I am still torn....I thought he was just a nice mortician...but the way the ending went, he seemed to be gleeful that the boyfriend died and like he had a hand in it....all in all...I think I liked Liam in _Taken_ much better....


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Eight Legged Freaks


----------



## Draik41895

Saw that one ^

what else...

Dang, something with zombies. I gotta check that...


----------



## austenandrews

_Hatchet II._ God help me, I watched _Hatchet II._ I can't resist Tony Todd.


----------



## Spooky1

Spending a lazy day indoors (in the air conditioning) and have watched: Count Yorga, Vampire and The Vampire Lovers


----------



## Draik41895

Jeepers Creepers I & II
Jack frost, (sooooo crap)


----------



## austenandrews

Heh, I watch _Jeepers Creepers _yesterday too. I remember the first act being brilliant. The rest of the movie was quite fun as well. So many little homage moments, too.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

1408


----------



## Goblin

The Mummy's Ghost


----------



## highbury

Night of the Demons


----------



## highbury

Bride of the Monster


----------



## Draik41895

The Evil Dead


----------



## Goblin

The Dead


----------



## highbury

I finally did it.

Troll 2 

The film's documentary, "Best Worst Movie" is much better...


----------



## graveyardmaster

just finished watching scream!


----------



## kprimm

Just watched The creature from the haunted lake.


----------



## Spooky1

Watching "The Abominable Dr. Phibes" at the moment


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Creepshow


----------



## graveyardmaster

watched the fog!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Just watched _The Room_....no wait...it felt horrific when I was watching it...but it's not a horror.....sorry.........


----------



## highbury

Friday the 13th Part 3 IN 3D. Because, you know...today is Friday the 13th and all...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Leviathan - pretty bad


----------



## graveyardmaster

just watched wrong turn 3 and the thing(old version)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Watching "The She Creature" as we speak.


----------



## Spooky1

and now we're watching "How to Make a Monster"


----------



## graveyardmaster

watched jeepers creepers earlier!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Stakeland


----------



## Death's Door

Had a lovely Saturday. Hubby stayed overnight on a fishing trip so I had the tv all to myself. Watched:

The Innkeepers - Predicable and kind of blah
My Ghost Story episode
Silver Bullet


----------



## TarotByTara

highbury said:


> I finally did it.
> 
> Troll 2
> 
> The film's documentary, "Best Worst Movie" is much better...


hahaha... just got done watching both about a week ago or so. we watched the documentary first, then TROLL 2. it was awesome.  also have the RIFFTRAX audio for TROLL 2 so i'm waiting to give that a spin in the not too distant future.


----------



## TarotByTara

graveyardmaster said:


> hi folks,here"s another i watched recently that i did not think was on you-tube,there are a few on the forum havn"t seen this yet,so again here"s the full movie!!!


just got done watching this one... ***SPOILERS BELOW***

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
i think anna was alive. i think the writers made it ambiguous so that everyone could come to their own conclusions, but i still think they leaned more towards her being alive due to the fact that she was never embalmed, showed breath on the mirror, and that white van was at the scene of the accident.

i really didn't care too much for the film... i kind of fast forwarded parts of the last bit of the film because it seemed too repetitive.


----------



## Goblin

Monster from Green Hell


----------



## graveyardmaster

TarotByTara said:


> just got done watching this one... ***SPOILERS BELOW***
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> i think anna was alive. i think the writers made it ambiguous so that everyone could come to their own conclusions, but i still think they leaned more towards her being alive due to the fact that she was never embalmed, showed breath on the mirror, and that white van was at the scene of the accident.
> 
> i really didn't care too much for the film... i kind of fast forwarded parts of the last bit of the film because it seemed too repetitive.


yep tarotbytara,i think too that anna was alive,i also think that liam neesom was actually killing people that was still alive,yes your were right about her never being embalmed so that tells you that she was alive,and then her breathing on the mirror,also did you notice liam neesom keep looking at his watch,knowing how long she would survive in the coffin burried,SHE WAS BURRIED ALIVE!!!!


----------



## TarotByTara

***SPOILERS for AFTER.LIFE***



graveyardmaster said:


> yep tarotbytara,i think too that anna was alive,i also think that liam neesom was actually killing people that was still alive,yes your were right about her never being embalmed so that tells you that she was alive,and then her breathing on the mirror,also did you notice liam neesom keep looking at his watch,knowing how long she would survive in the coffin burried,SHE WAS BURRIED ALIVE!!!!


yeah, that is freaky. so sad. reminds me of one of my favorite horror movies, but i can't give you the name of it in case you haven't seen it-- it would spoil the entire film.


----------



## TarotByTara

Sawtooth Jack said:


> Stakeland


i enjoyed STAKELAND. watched it last year. pretty decent flick.


----------



## TarotByTara

graveyardmaster said:


> watched jeepers creepers earlier!


love JC! the sequel, however, didn't really float my boat. i remember when JC came out people were boycotting it because the director (victor salva, i think?) had been a convicted child molester. i think he was accused of molesting one of the boys on set of the film CLOWNHOUSE (great film!).


----------



## graveyardmaster

TarotByTara said:


> love JC! the sequel, however, didn't really float my boat. i remember when JC came out people were boycotting it because the director (victor salva, i think?) had been a convicted child molester. i think he was accused of molesting one of the boys on set of the film CLOWNHOUSE (great film!).


HEY tarotbytara i must watch that film you said clownhouse... thanks!


----------



## highbury

Oasis of the Zombies (a.k.a., The Treasure of the Living Dead)


----------



## Lord Homicide

Hostel 2. I never want to travel again


----------



## graveyardmaster

watched trick r treat last night


----------



## highbury

graveyardmaster said:


> watched trick r treat last night


SOOOOOOOOO Good!!

I, on the other hand, watched The Manster.


----------



## graveyardmaster

just finished watching ghost ship


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse

Death and Cremation 
Eyes of Laura Mars
Trauma

and a non Brad Dourif flick:
House of the Damned


----------



## graveyardmaster

watching a horror called PULSE right now its really good,worth a watch!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: The Woman in Black....everyone said it was so scary...I thought it was just sad.... I like how after Arthur reunited Jennet with her son, she reunited Arthur and his son with his wife....I thought that was a fitting ending. All in all an okay film, but not super scary....

P.S. The Changeling although old is pretty good and Burnt Offerings....


----------



## MurrayTX

Wife is out of town for a few weeks, so I am plundering Netflix for the few.they offer. Did a Lovecraft adaptation yesterday....not great, but watchable. Am so desperate for my spook fix, I have Animal Planet "Haunted" on while I am goofing online.. Started "Don't Be Afraid of the Dark" the other day.. Was good, but the wife doesn't dig spooky movies. :-(


----------



## Lord Homicide

" don't look up" 2009 version. Crazy woman giving birth scene. Nuff said


----------



## graveyardmaster

watched CURSED last night,it was really good,worth a view!


----------



## Lord Homicide

CANNIBAL HOLOCAUST. 

Watched again. Still a really well shot movie.


----------



## Lord Homicide

highbury said:


> I finally did it.
> 
> Troll 2
> 
> The film's documentary, "Best Worst Movie" is much better...


It is a fun movie to watch. Troll 1 is much better in terms of quality


----------



## madmomma

Grave Encounters
Woman in Black
Final Destination 5


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse

Lord Homicide said:


> " don't look up" 2009 version. Crazy woman giving birth scene. Nuff said


Oh my god that was NASTY! And really the only thing memorable about that flick.


----------



## Lord Homicide

*Cannibal holocaust*

Watched CANNIBAL HOLOCAUST again.... STILL great. I bought mine at Fry's Electronics if you are interested.

Shot in 1979, released in 1980. The film was so believable that the director was arrested for allegedly making a snuff film (I guess you can decide for yourself). If you can stomach and make it past the brutal gore, the film's message is really interesting. Overall it is a great social documentary regardless if you agree with the ethics violated to make this film.


----------



## Death's Door

Watched "The Blob" (with Steve McQueen).


----------



## graveyardmaster

just started watching bram stokers dracula


----------



## kprimm

Just watched The Woman in Black.


----------



## Spooky1

Watched The Brain Eater the other night ... true 50's cheese


----------



## graveyardmaster

watched a horror early hours this morning,its called THE WARD,honestly worth a watch


----------



## Spooky1

Curse of the Living Corpse (an early movie by Roy Scheider)


----------



## graveyardmaster

just finished watching the original version of THE HAUNTING


----------



## Goblin

House of Dracula


----------



## Death's Door

House of Dracula
The Devil Inside


----------



## graveyardmaster

the fog(original)


----------



## Horror Roots Productions

I watched Fright Night with my wife - collin farrel is some sort of super vampire... as corny as it sounded, it was actually pretty entertaining.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

My wife is watching some show with the Kardashians on it. does that count?


----------



## Horror Roots Productions

BioHazardCustoms said:


> My wife is watching some show with the Kardashians on it. does that count?


HAhahahaha!!


----------



## Headless

BioHazardCustoms said:


> My wife is watching some show with the Kardashians on it. does that count?


Yeah I reckon that's pretty freaky stuff myself!


----------



## graveyardmaster

watching the ring...


----------



## Dan The Welder

I watched hostel the other day


----------



## Wrexalot

The Thing... The 1982 version. Still one of my favorites even after all these years. Special effects were WAY better back then.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

House of Wax, with Vincent Price...awesome!


----------



## Goblin

Zombies of Mora Tau
The Blob (original)


----------



## OlliausHamm

Hostel
Saw
Paranomal activitis
The ring
Aaaaand ... Nightmare on elmstreet


----------



## madmomma

The Haunting and School Spirits (SiFy Channel)


----------



## Spooky1

Dog Soldiers


----------



## graveyardmaster

the shining


----------



## Kaoru

Rosemary's Baby


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

My parent's wedding video. Geez, I looked strange in 1991.


----------



## graveyardmaster

the blair witch project...


----------



## Draik41895

from hell


----------



## madmomma

Texas Chain Saw Massacre w/Jessica Biel. The original was much better in a nostalgic sort of way.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I watched a movie called "Evil Bong" this morning. It has Tommy Chong in it, so I was hoping for shticky comedy. The scariest thing about the movie was horrific acting.


----------



## Lord Homicide

BioHazardCustoms said:


> My parent's wedding video. Geez, I looked strange in 1991.


Lol.

Watched Jason 6 last night in bed with my girl... Fell asleep


----------



## graveyardmaster

watched cujo! brilliant horror..


----------



## Spooky1

Frankenstein meets the Space Monster


----------



## graveyardmaster

the legend of sleepy hallow


----------



## madmomma

I finally have an evening to myself, for a little while more anyway, and just turned on "The Haunting."


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

The Wolfman (again!)
Boogeyman


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Goblin. Actually a decent B movie, in my opinion.


----------



## Death's Door

Let Me In


----------



## Radford

Midnight Movie

Subspecies

Leatherface "TCM 3"


----------



## Pumpkin5

Da Weiner said:


> Let Me In


:jol:Oh I liked this movie!


----------



## TarotByTara

V/H/S

sooooooooooooo good!!!


----------



## Death's Door

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Oh I liked this movie!


Yeah - so did I. It was one of those nights that I just sat down and checked out the reruns on tv and came across that movie on the Encore channels and decided to check it out.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Scorcher. This movie was horrific. The acting was horrible and predictable, the SFX were garbage and had bad timing, and the plot was very ponderous. Definitely not something I will watch again. I caught myself checking my watch every 3 or 4 minutes.


----------



## graveyardmaster

watched..let the right one in....


----------



## allishark

*@ graveyardmaster* I've seen that one on netflix but have yet to watch it! How was it?


----------



## graveyardmaster

allishark said:


> *@ graveyardmaster* I've seen that one on netflix but have yet to watch it! How was it?


ALLISHARK!! let the right one in ..was actually really good...don"t want to spoil it for you...worth a watch.."trust me"


----------



## RoxyBlue

Watching "Day the World Ended" as we speak - cheesy Roger Corman, more scifi than horror, although the acting might be considered horrifying


----------



## RoxyBlue

Trail of the Screaming Forehead


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Day breakers...again...horrible movie really.


----------



## Goblin

The Mummy (original)


----------



## Acid PopTart

Went on a horror movie buying spree yesterday at Half Price Books. (Attempted 80s movies too, but alas things like Desperately Seeking Susan, Sixteen Candles,etc were elusive, even new at big box stores.)

Purposely bought bad looking movies for cheap along with ones I heard were really good. Watched Prom Night III last night, astoundingly bad in the best ways. Horror cheese keeps me going when I'm working on costumes or props in our living room.

Today might be Prom Night IV maybe Frankenfish or some 70s Italian horror sleaze with Devil's Nightmare. For serious watching, think we may finally watch The Ring tonight.


----------



## austenandrews

allishark said:


> *@ graveyardmaster* I've seen that one on netflix but have yet to watch it! How was it?


I don't know if it meets everyone's criteria for "horror" but it's an incredibly good movie.


----------



## Spooky1

Watching the Exorcist


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not watching "The Exorcist":googly:


----------



## scareme

I liked Daybreakers with Willem Dafoe. I tried to watch Drag Me To Hell, but could only make it about half way through.


----------



## Goblin

Predator


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad

Para Norman


----------



## Spooky1

Cole&Jacksdad said:


> Para Norman


How was ParaNorman? It looks like a fun movie.


----------



## kprimm

Just watched The Thaw a couple nights ago.


----------



## graveyardmaster

the fog(new version)


----------



## Draik41895

The Amityville Horror
Banshee

Headin out soon to see the Apparition.


----------



## Spooky1

Corridors of Blood


----------



## RoxyBlue

Carnival of Souls


----------



## Spooky1

Doghouse. It's a good British zombie movie, along the line of Shawn of the dead.

Now I'm watching, "Don't Look Up"


----------



## Draik41895

Creature
Dark forest
Land of the dead


----------



## zombastic

Dawn of the Dead remake


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

The Beast with Five Fingers


----------



## Lord Homicide

When the Stranger Calls (or something like that). Totally sucked. It was one of those "don't go in there!!" movies. Riveting ridiculousness.


----------



## graveyardmaster

halloween h20


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

100 feet


----------



## kprimm

Just watched Mr. Halloween last night.


----------



## TarotByTara

i'm a huge french horror film person, and i just got done watching LIVIDE (2011). same people who made INSIDE. anyway, just a side note: in the film they pay homage to HALLOWEEN III: SEASON OF THE WTICH. it was very cool to see that happen.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Daybreakers (2009)


----------



## Goblin

The Legend of Hell House

House on Haunted Hill (Original)


----------



## graveyardmaster

the roommate


----------



## TarotByTara

SHEITAN (2006). awful, although cassell did a great job.


----------



## NoxRequiem

The Changeling
The Innocents
The Ring


----------



## Draik41895

Dead tone
Dead silent
Nightmare on elm st.
Nightmare on elm st. 2
Nightmare on elm st. 3
Nightmare on elm st. 4
The apparition
The possession


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Hocus Pocus
Corpse Bride
(I was feeling eight years old this weekend)


----------



## graveyardmaster

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Hocus Pocus
> Corpse Bride
> (I was feeling eight years old this weekend)


pumpkin5...you feel like 8yrs old huh...mind add the vat too huh!...kidding! kidding!...i love hocus pocus too...great movie...


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Flesh Eaters


----------



## Emily Diehl

This weekend:

Cabin in the Woods (again)
The Corridor
The Silent House
The Woman in Black


----------



## TarotByTara

Funny games (1997)
So disturbing....


----------



## graveyardmaster

ghost ship..it was actually a good horror movie....


----------



## austenandrews

Cameron's Closet
Absentia


----------



## graveyardmaster

halloween 6...the curse of michael myers...


----------



## SterchCinemas

Stay Alive


----------



## Death's Door

The Possession
Jeepers Creepers
Jeepers Creepers II
Thirteen Ghost (with Tony Shaloub)
The Exorcist


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I watched my favorite vampire movie, Bram Stroker's Dracula...Gary Oldman is awesome as Vlad the Impaler...such a beautiful love story....
It always makes me cry......


----------



## Saturday8pm

"Not of This Earth"

"Ed Wood"

"Plan 9 from Outer Space"


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Creeping Flesh


----------



## Death's Door

Cabin in the Woods


----------



## highbury

The Shrine


----------



## tallahassee

The Possession (I watched it twice! I really enjoyed the film)
The Changeling (horror classic with George C. Scott)
Ghost Story


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Anything with Pauly Shore is pretty scary ...


----------



## Spooky1

Invasion of the Body Snatchers 1978


----------



## [email protected]

Tallahassee.... As a kid I watched them film Ghost Story all around my home town including several of the houses on my street. I was too young to see it when it came out, but my parents let me see it with them at the drive in. It gave me nightmares. Since then I've always had a soft spot for it.


----------



## tallahassee

@Patrick ([email protected]) - Ghost Story gave me nightmares too! Have you seen "The Changeling"? If not, you should check it out. I remember watching it when I was really young and I didn't sleep with the lights off for three nights. Just watched it on YouTube and it still scared me!


----------



## Death's Door

Ghosty Story and The Changeling are two great horror movies. I watch them everytime they're on. 

Wolf
Creepshow


----------



## Spooky1

Mystery at the Wax Museum


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

*Cabin in the Woods*: Absolutely HORRIBLE. The writers for this movie should be shot. Only saving grace was that a lot of horror monsters were shown, and the costumes/FX were good. Some of the sets looked pretty awesome, too.

*Resurrection County*: If you don't like psycho ******* slasher films, don't rent this. First hour or so were okay, then it became a gore fest, with implied rape/gay rape. Last ten minutes or so are a chase scene. Decent looking FX blood, though. Better than the pink stuff in some B movies. Could have been a great movie with a little hard work. Set design and scenery were top notch.


----------



## highbury

Dracula (on Blu-Ray)


----------



## Pumpkin5

tallahassee said:


> The Changeling (horror classic with George C. Scott)
> Ghost Story


:jol:Two classics!!! That is what Horror really is for me.....the fear of the unknown....You can also add _The Haunting_ (the original) to that list. I had the absolute best parents and I got to see scary movies at an early age. So....as an adult...nothing scares me......can you believe that?....it is true....not a thing.....


----------



## graveyardmaster

poltergeist.....that film still freaks me out...........:googly:


----------



## LittleBlueBMW

Working on Grave Encounters... for some reason ghost hunting shows and movies really entertain me


----------



## tallahassee

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Two classics!!! That is what Horror really is for me.....the fear of the unknown....You can also add _The Haunting_ (the original) to that list. I had the absolute best parents and I got to see scary movies at an early age. So....as an adult...nothing scares me......can you believe that?....it is true....not a thing.....


Yes!! I am more terrified of the unknown than any type of slasher movie. The Haunting is another good one! Have you ever watched Horror Express? Another old classic starring Peter Cushing. LOL! My parents/family were the same way! I was introduced to horror films at a very young age and developed a thick skin towards horror films...however, films like The Changeling still scare me. Anything with ghosts, demons, etc that leave more to the imagination scare me to death!


----------



## tallahassee

Da Weiner said:


> Ghosty Story and The Changeling are two great horror movies. I watch them everytime they're on.
> 
> Wolf
> Creepshow


I couldn't find The Changeling on Netflix, so I bought it on Amazon. I have to say, this films still scares me more than any recent horror films that have been released in the last five years!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Gonna watch Sean of the Dead while drinking beer out of my official Winchester Pub Pint Glass.


----------



## graveyardmaster

13 ghosts


----------



## [email protected]

I've seen the Changeling a few times and really like it. I don't want to ruin it for anyone else but the iconic "chase sequence" is a real jolt. If I run across this while channel surfing I HAVE to stay tuned for that part alone.


----------



## Death's Door

The Haunting (1963)
The Univited 

Turner Network Classics had a couple of ghost movies on last night.


----------



## austenandrews

_Apartment 143_

Not terrible. Not memorable.


----------



## TarotByTara

EXCISION

If you liked the movie MAY, you'll love this one.


----------



## austenandrews

_The Tall Man_
More thriller than horror but well-executed and nicely unpredictable.

_Lake Mungo_
Not what I expected, but quite creepy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Watching "Evil Dead 2" at the moment. There is some major over-the-top blood and gore in that film:googly:


----------



## LittleBlueBMW

Session 9 now. Grave Encounters earlier. Probably pop in woman in black tomorrow, love the setting of that one.


----------



## Death's Door

The Shining w/Jack Nicholson


----------



## Spooky1

Watching The Frighteners right now


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Spooky1 said:


> Watching The Frighteners right now


LOVE LOVE LOVE that movie!


----------



## Saturday8pm

Non-genre: "The Sinister Urge", MST'd

Upcoming:

"The Evil Dead II"
"Dark Passage"
"DOA"
"A Nightmare Before Christmas"
"Mad Mad Mad Monster Party"
More "The Outer Limits" OS
More "The Munsters" OS
More "The Twilight Zone" OS


----------



## Death's Door

Originally Posted by Spooky1 
Watching The Frighteners right now 

LOVE LOVE LOVE that movie! 
__________________
Dr. Maniaco
thewrighthalloweenstuff.blogspot.com 


The Frightners is one of those movies that me and the hubby watch over and over again. Very entertaining.


----------



## Royalt418

Latiest horror movie, if you wanna call it that...Cabin in The Woods. Wasnt scary, more funny then anything. Im going to start my horror fest this weekend tho.


----------



## austenandrews

_Epitaph_
Odd and twisty. A bit too clever in parts but overall a nice spooky Asian anthology.


----------



## Goblin

Horror of Dracula
Curse of Frankenstein
The Mummy
The Gorgon
The Devil's Bride
Plague of the Zombies


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

Knock Knock


----------



## Death's Door

TMC had it going on last night with the horror movies. 

Horror of Dracula
American Horror Story Asylum (hour series)
The Mummy


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Goblin said:


> Horror of Dracula
> Curse of Frankenstein
> The Mummy
> The Gorgon
> The Devil's Bride
> Plague of the Zombies


I stayed up watching all those, too!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: _The Amityville Horror_, original and the remake....Ryan Reynolds can look like a raving lunatic very well......._The Messengers_...I just love those crazy crows.....


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Just watched:
The Curse of Frankenstein (taped the others you guys above watched...just couldn't stay awake!)
Friday the 13th
Prometheus - twice (even better now than seeing it opening day).


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Gonna have a SAW marathon, I think.


----------



## Spooky1

Watched The Curse of Frankenstein last night. It really made Dr. Frankenstein more of a monster than his creature.


----------



## [email protected]

Just watched American Horror Story Asylum (first episode). I'm already prepared to give Jessica Lange another Golden Globe.


----------



## Death's Door

[email protected] said:


> Just watched American Horror Story Asylum (first episode). I'm already prepared to give Jessica Lange another Golden Globe.


I hear ya on that! I was so glad to see her come back even though she plays a different character but she is still holding that badass attitude. I was talking to a coworker of mine that watches the show as we both agree that she was looking hot in one of the scenes. Good for her!!!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Watching "The Lost Boys".


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Sleepy Hollow
An American Werewolf in London


----------



## highbury

Frankenstein (Blu-Ray)


----------



## graveyardmaster

halloween (original)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lost Boys
Hocus Pocus (more comedy than horror, but it's still Halloweeny


----------



## Spooky1

Watched Hatchet on on Demand.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

The Crow


----------



## austenandrews

The Frankenstein Syndrome
Creepshow


----------



## Goblin

House of Dark Shadows


----------



## BluJay75

"Darkness" with Anna Paquin, great scare movie for those who prefer less gore (some at my house dont like slasher movies). Highly recommend this one, also "The Others" w/Nicole Kidman.


----------



## AaronVanZileArt

I watched the Thing (new version) last night. I thought some of the imagery was pretty good. It's inspired me to go back and re-watch the old one, I haven't seen it since I was a kid.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Halloween
From Dusk Til Dawn 2


----------



## Death's Door

Sinister - a little predictable but overall a good movie. Some of the scenes (I don't want to spoil it for anyone) took me by surprise due to its nature. I would recommend it

Hocus Pocus - I just love that movie
Halloween (the original)


----------



## madmomma

Last night TCM had an Edgar Allen Poe mini-marathon. Able to catch four:
The Black Cat (1934) with Bela Lugosi and Boris Karloff
The Fall of the House of Usher (1949)
Tell-Tale Heart (1941)
Spirits of the Dead (1969)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Also watched "The Black Cat" last night.


----------



## austenandrews

Da Weiner said:


> Sinister - a little predictable but overall a good movie. Some of the scenes (I don't want to spoil it for anyone) took me by surprise due to its nature. I would recommend it


I really want to catch this one. Unfortunately it's not easy to carve out the extra hours at this time of year...


----------



## Johnmonster

Spider Baby (1964). Part of the "Weird Wednesday" lineup at the local theater this October. It was a hoot. Highly recommended.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Evil Dead with Bruce Campbell ... Alternating between laughing and cringing.


----------



## madmomma

The Exorcist; which makes it about 30th time since I saw the original in the NYC movie theater in 1973. 

Final Destination 2,5

Scream 1-4

Evil Dead


----------



## Spooky1

House of Wax (with Vincent Price)


----------



## austenandrews

I showed _Ju-On_ to my son. It did not disappoint.



madmomma said:


> The Exorcist; which makes it about 30th time since I saw the original in the NYC movie theater in 1973.


I watched it a couple of weeks back. I do at least once a year. Still my favorite movie.


----------



## RoxyBlue

20 Million Miles to Earth
Earth vs The Flying Saucers


----------



## austenandrews

_V/H/S_
A little underwhelming but not bad. Sort of an R-rated version of that old Lost Tapes show on Animal Planet.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

Sound Of My Voice
The Vanishing


----------



## graveyardmaster

halloweentown and hocus pocus.....my 2 halloween favs!


----------



## Death's Door

graveyardmaster said:


> halloweentown and hocus pocus.....my 2 halloween favs!


Same here!!!

Paranomal 4 - another drag on. Thank goodness I snuck in the movie theater to see this one without paying.


----------



## Irish Witch

hocus pocus


----------



## Goblin

The Wolfman
The Mummy
The Mummy's Hand
Island of Lost Souls
The Invisible Man


----------



## madmomma

graveyardmaster said:


> halloweentown and hocus pocus.....my 2 halloween favs!


Love these too! 
I watched The Exorcist, Frankenstein (1931) and Son of Frankenstein (1939), the Wolfman (1941) and the Rite with Anthony Hopkins. :jol:


----------



## Rocky

Of course I had to watch John Carpenter's Halloween last night.


----------



## austenandrews

Finally finished _The Innkeepers_. Really good characters, but not much happens.


----------



## Johnmonster

_Sinister_ and _Paranormal Activity 4_.

Sinister was pretty good, PA4 was meh. I'm ready for the "creepy kid" trend to die off.


----------



## Ulfilas

Watched recently: Cabin in the woods, Hannibal, Halloween (several of them), V/H/S, and various others... just this week


----------



## austenandrews

Yesterday I watched _Hansel & Gretel_ (Korean dark fantasy, poignant if overlong) and _Sinister_ (great premise, pretty good spooks and scares).


----------



## Perk-a-Dan

Not a lot of DVD talk here: was anyone else as insanely excited for Lionsgate's 8-pack of _976-Evil 2, C.H.U.D. II: Bud the Chud, Waxwork, Ghoulies III: Ghoulies Go to College, Class of 1999, The Unholy, Chopping Mall_, and _Slaughter High_ (which I already had in the 4-pack with _My Best Friend is a Vampire, Repossessed_, and _Silent Night, Deadly Night 3: Better Watch Out_) as I was? 4 out of 8 of those I've never seen before.

Anyway, watched _Ghoulies III_ and it was pretty bad. Not entirely awful. About 3/10.

_Bud the Chud_, which was just dumb and dull for awhile. But, somewhere 30 minutes in or so, it started getting fun. And I really enjoyed it. 6.5/10.

I'll watch the rest later. Just wanted to remind everyone to pick this UP if you don't have any or most of these movies.


----------



## austenandrews

I've already got so many DVD compilations of crappy horror movies, I'll never get through them all.


----------



## Perk-a-Dan

This is Lionsgate, not some Mills Creek 100 movies on 15 DVD's choppy crap discs set.

This is the _creme_ de la crap.


----------



## austenandrews

Watched _Cabin In the Woods_ the other day. Not horror as such, but weird and entertaining. Chock full o' Joss Whedon tropes.


----------



## Goblin

Watched the original Dracula on Svenghoulie


----------



## Spooky1

Watched House of Dark Shadows last night. I think I first saw this at a drive-in with my parents when I was a kid. It brought back old memories of watching the TV show.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The original "Frankenstein"


----------



## Spooky1

Last night we watched "Son of Frankenstein", and just watched the original "The Mummy"


----------



## graveyardmaster

watched breaking dawn part 2 last night.............it was brilliant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Goblin

The Manitou
The Ghost of Frankenstein


----------



## Spooky1

Finished up the Halloween movies on the DVR
The Mummy's Hand and the Invisible Man


----------



## RoxyBlue

Watching "Constantine" at the moment


----------



## Lord Homicide

Will watch Thankskilling tonight. This movie is hilariously low-budget. Filmed in Ohio


----------



## Goblin

The Birds


----------



## Spooky1

Re-animator


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Just finished watching Abraham Lincoln: Vampire Hunter. I have to say it is better than I expected, but doesn't live up to Seth Grahame-Smith's book as much as it could have. The CGI was spotty in a couple of places. The martial Arts sequences were great, though. All in all a good movie.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lady in White


----------



## Goblin

The Creature from the Black Lagoon


----------



## Hairazor

Cadaver Christmas


----------



## Goblin

House of Frankenstein
Dragon Wasps


----------



## ERVysther

Paranorman


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Lost Skeleton of Cadavra


----------



## austenandrews

The Woman


----------



## austenandrews

The Intruders


----------



## kprimm

Curse of the werewolf, from Hammer films.


----------



## kprimm

Also watched Paranorman last night.


----------



## Death's Door

Tarantrula


----------



## austenandrews

Silent House


----------



## austenandrews

The Hole (Joe Dante)
The New Daughter


----------



## kprimm

Just watched "The Lady in White". I can't believe I haven't seen this one before. This is a gem and will be watched alot from now on. There is some great stuff in this movie that takes place on Halloween 1961 and some great vintage memories of that wonder holiday Halloween. I highly recommend this one to any one who hasn't had to chance to see it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^I've always liked that movie. It was on TV not that long ago, so I got to watch it again recently.


----------



## austenandrews

Rosemary's Baby
Wakewood


----------



## RoxyBlue

Abbott and Costello Meet Frankenstein
Abbott and Costello Meet the Mummy

Not really horror since they're so funny


----------



## kprimm

Just watched The Pact. Liked this one, has a real weird twist to it.


----------



## austenandrews

_Attack the Block_. Not exactly horror, but it was a great flick.


----------



## scareme

Red Riding Hood. Borrowed it from my daughter, about 5 minutes into the film I remembered we had seen it before. Watched it again because it's kind-of nice to watch a movie when you know the the "villan" is. You can pick up on some things the second time.


----------



## Death's Door

Creature from the Black Lagoon
Revenge of the Creature


----------



## graveyardmaster

It


----------



## kprimm

Just watched Goblin, liked it alot. And then watched Night creatures with Peter Cushing.


----------



## MurrayTX

I have a work bud that supplies me with random horror DVDs. Has been mixed so far. This morning's was Amusement. Don't pay to rent it. Although far better than much of the Indie or low budget stuff on Netflix lately, it is disjointed and has huge wtf suspension of logic moments. Sort of feels like it began as an anthology film that would have been decent, but was edited after half was filmed to be one story. Too bad, as the locations they had access to were impressive. Still, there was a bit of haunt idea goodness in it, so it is worth a watch.


----------



## macabre

Saw Dead End recently, it was pretty good.


----------



## Death's Door

Nightmare Before Christmas - The HUB channel is having "Januscary" this month. The Witches (w/Angelica Houston), Monster House and RL Stein episodes along with a few other kid friendly Halloween shows will be showing.


----------



## Jack Mac

Just watched Trick 'r Treat. Thanks Pumpkin5 for recommending it. Now I like your Sam even more:jol:. Might have to add him to my growing list of props that I really want.


----------



## Goblin

World without End
Satellite in the Sky


----------



## Death's Door

House of a 1,000 Corpse


----------



## MurrayTX

Madhouse (via Netflix)

Better than average... Maybe a 7.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Jack Mac said:


> Just watched Trick 'r Treat. Thanks Pumpkin5 for recommending it. Now I like your Sam even more:jol:. Might have to add him to my growing list of props that I really want.


:jol:Oh Yay! I knew I could convert you! Let me know if you need help...I am a sucker for SAM props...


----------



## kprimm

Watched Goblin and The Apparition. And watched wolfman macks chiller drive inn last night.


----------



## Troll Wizard

Just saw "Monster's Humanoids from the Deep". Starring Doug McClure, Ann Turkel, and Vic Morrow. Roger Corman was the films executive director but was uncredited. Brought back a lot of great memories going to the drive-in to see this. Can't tell you what the 2nd movie was but I'm sure it was great too! 

Back then, it was about 3 bucks to watch a couple of movies. Those were the days!!!! :jol:


----------



## theundeadofnight

Mama - Good ghost story , bit too much CGI but I liked it .


----------



## austenandrews

I saw _Mama_ tonight too. It was flawed but good. Some genuinely creepy stuff with the little girls, after I'd thought "creepy little girls" was thoroughly played out.


----------



## Goblin

The Dead


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jolark Shadows......the jury is still out.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Okay...okay...I know the last two I have posted can't be considered, "horror".....but Halloween? Most definitely....Frankenweenie.....I kind of, sort of...totally LOVE it!


----------



## RoxyBlue

We watched "Frankenweenie" yesterday - highly recommend. And if you've ever lost a pet, make sure you have a tissue or two handy


----------



## Pumpkin5

RoxyBlue said:


> We watched "Frankenweenie" yesterday - highly recommend. And if you've ever lost a pet, make sure you have a tissue or two handy


:jol:Thank you for saying that Roxy....my husband came upstairs near the end of the movie and I had tears streaming down my face ......He just looked at me and shook his head....He said...."it is not even a real dog, Jana!" I am such a crybaby sometimes.


----------



## Goblin

Cabin in the Woods


----------



## MorbidFun

_Dracula_ Has Risen from the Grave


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dark Shadows


----------



## graveyardmaster

Scream


----------



## Death's Door

Frankenstein Meets The Wolfman
Nightmare Before Christmas


----------



## austenandrews

I watched The Grudge 3 last night. Had some moments, but they're stretching it a bit thin.


----------



## Pumpkin5

austenandrews said:


> I watched The Grudge 3 last night. Had some moments, but they're stretching it a bit thin.


:jol:I don't know about you AA, but I actually really liked the original movie _The Grudge_....Sadly, I find that the higher the numbers are in the title of the movie...the worse the movie gets....So FYI, if there is a Grudge 4....probably not worth seeing.... But thanks for warning me off this one.
(Except _13 Ghosts_....but then it was _13 Ghosts 13_, now was it?)


----------



## austenandrews

Oh yeah, the original _Ju On_ is one of my favorite horror flicks.


----------



## Goblin

Underworld Awakenings


----------



## madmomma

_The Rite_ (Love anything with Anthony Hopkins)
_The Nightmare Before Christmas_ (Cannot believe this was the first time I've seen this movie..in all these years! I've done little decorations and props of the characters but never saw the entire movie till now! It was adorable!)
_The Woman in Black_ (love Daniel!)


----------



## graveyardmaster

the hills have eye"s.....


----------



## CaptainCadaver

Mama.


----------



## Death's Door

CaptainCadaver said:


> Mama.


How was that movie? I read that it got good reviews.

Night of the Living Dead


----------



## Wildcat

At my little ones request. This weeks titles include.
Zombieland
Cockney VS Zombies
Resident Evil (the hole series)


----------



## Nutz

The Possession


----------



## Death's Door

Paranormal Activity 4


----------



## kprimm

Paranormal activity 4
I didn't like this one as much as any of the others. I think it's time to stop on this series and come up with something new. I thought the ending was kind of stupid.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:The American Scream....loved it...loved it...loved it....I watched it three times....


----------



## graveyardmaster

Dracula has risen from the grave


----------



## Death's Door

Dark Shadows


----------



## Goblin

The Beast from 20,000 Fathoms
Dracula (Original)


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Trick R Treat...yes, yes....I have seen it 50 times....but then there is always 51....


----------



## austenandrews

I just watched _Re-Animator_ on a whim, when I ran across it on Netflix. It was one of my favorite cheesy movies, way back in the day. I'd almost forgotten how much goofy, low-budget fun it was. Jeffrey Combs's definitive role.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Selling - comic horror


----------



## [email protected]

Rented "Sinister" thru Redbox. It stars Ethan Hawk. I thought it was well done. It had the usual fake-out scares combined with actual spine-tingling segments. Anyone else see it and like it? Seems like the jury is split. I appreciated it as a low gore chiller.


----------



## Troll Wizard

Watched "Impact" on SyFy yesterday. Not a horror film, but was a well done end of the world movie. They spent a little money on this one. But in the end the world is safe once more.


----------



## Goblin

Dinosaurus


----------



## RoxyBlue

Evil Dead - Sam Raimi sure liked to beat up his actors


----------



## Rahnefan

YellowBrickRoad (psychological - has some true surprises - ends oddly)

Outcast (Irish magic/monster stuff - good one)

Strigoi (Romanian vampires quite unlike Hollywood, which is refreshing - funny but hard to follow)

The Woman (one of the most disturbing movies I've ever seen - just sad all around - there are no winners in this movie - it will haunt me for a while - do NOT show kids or sensitive adults)


----------



## Jack Mac

The Possession - Better than I thought it would have been. Thinking about making the box and have a motor activated by a motion sensor open it while playing 'tiptoe through the tulips' 
Trick r' Treat - 3rd time.


----------



## kprimm

Just got done watching Sinister, pretty good.


----------



## remylass

I really liked Sinister. I thought it could have been better, but I liked it. Watched The Awakening. It was ok. Worth watching. More slow, ghost movie than spine tingling.


----------



## Goblin

Son of Frankenstein


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Revenant - this started out as a darkly (and occasionally gross in an "ewwww" way) funny movie, but ended up a bit sad and depressing.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mothman
Tasmanian Devil


----------



## Goblin

The Deadly Mantis
Zombie Apocalypse


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

John Dies at the End (pretty trippy and funny if not scary)
ParaNorman


----------



## Osenator

The Bride of Frankenstein and The FLY, the original, had never saw them, very good classics!


----------



## austenandrews

Dead Girl. Thoroughly unpleasant experience.


----------



## [email protected]

austenandrews said:


> Dead Girl. Thoroughly unpleasant experience.


I can't really tell if that review is positive or negative, but I'm pretty sure "Dead Girl" won't be for me.


----------



## austenandrews

[email protected] said:


> I can't really tell if that review is positive or negative, but I'm pretty sure "Dead Girl" won't be for me.


I wouldn't recommend it. The horror is okay but the characters are pretty revolting.


----------



## Troll Wizard

Watched Chernobyl Diarys the other night. I was wondering, did they fall asleep while filming this or did I fall asleep while watching it? I think it was both!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Torchwood: Children of the Earth - a BBC series about aliens who come to earth and demand 10% of the world's children. Highly thought provoking.


----------



## austenandrews

Oh man, Children of Earth was dark stuff. In a similar vein I watched the BBC series Jekyll this week. Creepy and fun. James Nesbitt (who plays Bofur in The Hobbit) does a great job of being scary all by himself.


----------



## Spooky1

austenandrews said:


> Oh man, Children of Earth was dark stuff. In a similar vein I watched the BBC series Jekyll this week. Creepy and fun. James Nesbitt (who plays Bofur in The Hobbit) does a great job of being scary all by himself.


Torchwood Children of earth was defiantly dark. Things didn't go we'll for Captain Jack.

We watched an oldie last night, Dr. Cyclops.


----------



## kprimm

Watched Dark House last night, liked this one.


----------



## Death's Door

Gremlins


----------



## austenandrews

_The Awakening_. Nicely written and executed haunted house flick.


----------



## Goblin

The Haunting of the Whaley House
The Apparition
The Raven


----------



## Death's Door

ParaNorman
Wolf


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Da Weiner said:


> ParaNorman
> Wolf


LOVED ParaNorman!
Just watched Hotel Transylvania. I LIKED it.


----------



## Pumpkin5

austenandrews said:


> I wouldn't recommend it. The horror is okay but the characters are pretty revolting.


:jol:I thought you were reviewing _The Dead Girl_....not really horror...but still a moving kind of movie....I didn't hate it....didn't love it....can I stand just middle of the road???


----------



## scareme

My Bloody Valentine


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Mole Men


----------



## RoxyBlue

Now watching "The Creeping Unknown".


----------



## Goblin

Rise of the Planet of the Apes
Cowboys and Aliens


----------



## Death's Door

Dr. Maniaco said:


> LOVED ParaNorman!
> Just watched Hotel Transylvania. I LIKED it.


I have Hotel Transylvania in my Netflix queue. Can't wait to watch it.


----------



## kprimm

Just watched The Shadow People


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lifeforce


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

The Fog (2005)


----------



## Goblin

The Invisible Man
I know what you did last summer


----------



## Death's Door

The Evil Dead (2013)
Tarantula
The Invisible Man
It came from Outer Space
Hotel Transylvania


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Gorilla (more comic than horror, but at least Bela Lugosi was in it)

A Shriek in the Night (blend of mystery and horror)


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Creature...terrible.


----------



## Spooky1

From Beyond


----------



## Death's Door

Frankenweenie


----------



## Goblin

13 Ghosts
Horror of Dracula
It! The Terror from beyond space
The monster that challenged the world


----------



## kprimm

Watched The Crypt
and nemises


----------



## Death's Door

The Brides of Dracula


----------



## MurrayTX

Rewatched Trick r Treat. Is still good, although bloodier than I had remembered. 

And bad 90s low budget series similar to Tales from the Darkside (ala Netflix).


----------



## Goblin

Evil Dead 2
The Shining


----------



## Death's Door

Goblin said:


> Evil Dead 2
> The Shining


Me tooo! A little tired today from staying up but I will survive.


----------



## Blackrose1978

Texas Chainsaw


----------



## Death's Door

Mama


----------



## Spooky1

Watching Bride of Frankenstein on TCM


----------



## Death's Door

Bride of Frankenstein
The Invisible Man


----------



## Spooky1

We caught the Invisible Man too.


----------



## kprimm

Watched Mama 2 nights in a row. I really like this one. The ghost is very cool and creepy looking. I could just so see a halloween prop with a clunk of hair coming towards people down the sidewalk, and then the face looking up. That was an awesome scene.


----------



## Blackrose1978

6 Souls! It was available on demand but not available on dvd yet! Really great movie


----------



## Goblin

Madhouse


----------



## austenandrews

_John Dies At the End_.

Weird movie.


----------



## highbury

The Cabin In The Woods
Slither
Re-Animator
Nightmares In Red, White And Blue


----------



## highbury

Return to Horror High


----------



## Gorylovescene

I can't wait for _The Purge_ to come to Theaters on June 7th- I'll be seeing that one opening night. Last horror movie I saw, however, was _The Strangers._ Not a bad movie!


----------



## kprimm

Watched The Collection, sick kind of movie....I liked it.


----------



## highbury

Henry: Portrait of a Serial Killer


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mega Python vs Gatoroid - cheesy in a bad way


----------



## MorbidFun

Evil Dead Remake, Halloween Resurrection,


----------



## DandyBrit

Haven't watched anything recently - when I do I'm old school. Peter Cushing, Hammer Horror and Amicus are my absolute favourites. That man could say the worst dialogue ever with a straight face and make it believable. Did you know it is the hundredth anniversary of his birth this year?


----------



## tallahassee

Watched The Abandoned (2006) and Splinter!


----------



## Death's Door

Dark Skies


----------



## Jack Mac

Watched Mama. I think the two little girls were great in it. I liked it.


----------



## tattman98

Christmas vacation with Chevy Chase scared the hell out of me..


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I so want to see Mama....
...and Chevy Chase's Christmas Vacation?? That one has terrified me for YEARS!!!:zombieI think it was cousin Eddie...and his polyester suit....)


----------



## Goblin

The Haunting of Winchester House


----------



## RoxyBlue

Watching "Creature from the Black Lagoon" on TCM.


----------



## Spooky1

Bride of Frankenstein. TCM is running some of the classics tonight.


----------



## Goblin

The Creature from the Black Lagoon
It came from beneath the sea
King Kong
The Cyclops


----------



## Death's Door

Got home from working with Oscar last night to catch "The Creature From the Black Lagoon". Wished I kind of stayed up to see the reast of the movies that TCM was showing but couldn't.


----------



## Death's Door

Had movie night with the SIS and friend. We watched "John Dies At The End". I'm still trying to figure out what we just watched. Made no sense to me.


----------



## kprimm

The Bat with Vincent Price
Nightmare Castle


----------



## Copchick

Oldy but goody - Poltergeist When it first came out, I was so scared. Still one of my favs.


----------



## Death's Door

Warm Bodies


----------



## RoxyBlue

Axe Giant - a pretty hokey, semi-grindhouse, low budget SyFy channel movie about Paul Bunyan with attitude and stereotypical characters, redeemed solely by the fact that Midnight Syndicate did the soundtrack.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: _Silent Hill_ I watched this movie after a forum member suggested it. I have to say, very erie, and nice effects. I admit I did have to go online to figure out the last scene. I had company down this weekend and I forced everyone to watch the movie, and they are not horror lovers like me.:devil:


----------



## Spooky1

Tucker & Dale vs. Evil. This movie is such a hoot!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Does my parent's wedding video count? The man that they hired as a wedding singer sounds like he is being tortured, and the hairdos are horrifying. Gotta love the 80's


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Drive Angry.

Man escapes from hell ... vengence ... yada yada. It's not Nick Cage's best. The writing is bad, the acting is bad, in fact ... it's bad.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I kind of love Nicholas Cage.....just saying.....................


----------



## Goblin

The Invisible Man's Revenge


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: I kind of love Nicholas Cage.....just saying.....................


Who doesn't? If you want to keep the love though, you might want to avoid this movie.


----------



## Death's Door

The Invisible Man's Revenge
Jodi Arias - Dirty Little Secret - Man, that chick is scary.


----------



## Draik41895

Dead Snow
Creature From the Black Lagoon
Children of the Corn


----------



## austenandrews

Dr. Maniaco said:


> Drive Angry.
> 
> Man escapes from hell ... vengence ... yada yada. It's not Nick Cage's best. The writing is bad, the acting is bad, in fact ... it's bad.


It was meant to be bad, though. Funny-bad. Did you find it funny?


----------



## kprimm

The creature from black lake


----------



## Troll Wizard

X - The Man with the X-Ray Eyes!


----------



## highbury

Dracula (1979) - Surprisingly good!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: _Warm Bodies_-- I have to say...I really liked it....sort of presented zombies in a whole new light. And it had a happy, mushy ending that really made me smile. I guess all in all, zombies need love too!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Invisible Ray - Karloff and Lugosi, what more could you ask?


----------



## austenandrews

_Storage 24_. Low-budget creature flick. Nothing to write home about but short and serviceable.


----------



## Death's Door

Mad Monster Party - was on AMC Sunday morning.


----------



## MorbidFun

ATM on Netflix I ended up laughing more than anything


----------



## Troll Wizard

Bay of Blood on Epix Drive - In. Classic 1970's horror film, in which there maybe 4 or 5 main characters throughout the entire movie. I guess it was always cheaper that way, keep the amount of people you have in a movie down and you can spend more on those really fantastic effects that they had during those C rated flicks in the 70's.


----------



## austenandrews

Family went out of town for a couple of days, so I had a little Netflix marathon.

_Ghost from the Machine_ - Looked like a student film. Not very engaging.
_Silent Hill: Revelation_ - More rote and formulaic than the first one, with less impressive creatures. Not recommended.
_The Theatre Bizarre_ - Weird little horror anthology with Udo Kier being weird as usual. Some so-so stories and some good ones, with decent production values all around.
_Playback_ - Low-budget but it has a pretty steady hand on the tiller.
_The Pact_ - Surprisingly well-made creeper. The plot was iffy in parts but overall I was quite pleased with it.


----------



## kprimm

Last Kind Words
Really liked the story behind this one.

Have also been watching the old Tales from the darkside series
And Supernatural


----------



## austenandrews

_Crowsnest_. Ugh. I'm fine with found footage horror but this was just bleak and gruesome.


----------



## Spooky1

Warm Bodies, more comedy and romance than horror, but we really enjoyed the movie. " Don't be creepy, don't be creepy"


----------



## Death's Door

The Devil Doll


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Da Weiner said:


> The Devil Doll


I started watching that last night! Fell asleep, though.


----------



## highbury

Chernobyl Diaries - it started with such promise...


----------



## highbury

_The Devil's Rock_ - 2 WWII soldiers stumble upon a Nazi-conjured demon, pleasantly surprised, strong acting by the two main characters

_John Dies At The End_ - definitely bizarre, but in a good way


----------



## highbury

_The Thing_ (1982)
_Beyond The Grave_ (Brazil, 2010)
_The Theatre Bizarre_ (2011)
_Halloween_ (1978)
_Halloween II_ (1981)


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad

*"Cabin in the woods" Very H P Lovecraft*

I just watched Cabin in the woods. I though it was very H P Lovecraft-ish.


----------



## Zurgh

Will check it out, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## kprimm

Just watched Boogeyman 1, 2, and 3
and Warm Bodies


----------



## austenandrews

_Silent Hill_ - I rented it to show my son but he took a trip to Grandma's for the week, so I watched it on my own. As always, a great inspiration for monsters and set design.

_Evil Dead_ - The remake. Pretty scary and intense. A bit too fond of gore but at least there was more to it than that.

_The Conjuring_ - A very entertaining pastiche with some creative uses of old tropes.


----------



## Death's Door

The Conjuring - well worth going to see it at the movies. Definitely a DVD buy when it comes out. 

Dead Zone


----------



## kprimm

Boogeyman 1, 2, & 3
and Warm Bodies


----------



## austenandrews

*Hellgate* - A little slow but a serviceable spook flick. Not terribly scary, though the climax did get pretty tense.

*Hollow* - Found footage flick, about as unimaginative and by-the-numbers as they come. Don't bother.

*The ABCs of Death* - Anthology of short films of wildly diverse quality. I realized as I watched it that each piece was a $5k project sponsored by the Alamo Drafthouse, a hip local movie/pub chain that runs short films before their feature movies. It makes a lot more sense that way. The shorts they show before movies are allowed to be bad and/or exceedingly bizarre. That's part of the charm. But I'm not sure they rate an anthology. A couple of them are pretty good though.


----------



## awokennightmare

I've watched a ton, recently a nightmare on elm street.


----------



## awokennightmare

Watched Hellbound: Hellraiser II earlier


----------



## kprimm

The new Evil dead....so so. Entertaining I guess.


----------



## Death's Door

The Wolfman w/Lon Chaney Jr.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Grabbers


----------



## Goblin

The Manitou
The Wolfman


----------



## austenandrews

_A Haunting At Silver Falls_ - Not bad, not great. Kinda YA-centric.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Revenge of the Creature - always thought of the creature from the Black Lagoon as a sympathetic character, just going about his business defending his territory, and in this movie, I feel he really got the shaft.


----------



## Death's Door

Revenge of the Creature 
Ghost Rider - Spirit of Vengence


----------



## Death's Door

Cloverfield


----------



## RoxyBlue

Zombie Women of Satan - and yes, it was a cheesy as it sounds


----------



## highbury

_Island of Lost Souls_ - 1932 - Criterion Collection Blu-Ray has a cool Devo interview about how the film directly influenced the band


----------



## GOT

Just watched Dream House. Shut it off two thirds of the way through because people just don't do the things they were doing. Talk about forcing a plot.


----------



## Spooky1

GOT said:


> Just watched Dream House. Shut it off two thirds of the way through because people just don't do the things they were doing. Talk about forcing a plot.


LOL, isn't that true of most horror movies. If they didn't do stupid things, most of the characters would live through the movies.


----------



## [email protected]

Dream House was definitely aggravating to sit through.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Watching "The Mummy's Hand" on Svengoolie as we speak.


----------



## Troll Wizard

Don't know if this qualifies as a horror flick, but I just watched "The Red House" with Edward G. Robinson. I think it's funny, cause the film is in black and white.


----------



## WickedOne1414

The Conjuring just bacause I luv me some Lili Taylor.


----------



## Goblin

The Mummy's Hand


----------



## kprimm

Just watched
Mr. Halloween

Nightmare


----------



## Spooky1

The Evil Dead II


----------



## austenandrews

_The Last Will and Testament of Rosalind Leigh_ - Artsy, slow-burn piece. Never lost my interest, but it's more of a poem than a story. Wonderful set design.


----------



## Death's Door

Watched "The Mummy's Hand" on Saturday Night.


----------



## theundeadofnight

austenandrews said:


> _The Last Will and Testament of Rosalind Leigh_ - Artsy, slow-burn piece. Never lost my interest, but it's more of a poem than a story. Wonderful set design.


 I liked this movie also . Your description is perfect . This movie is all atmosphere . Great DVD cover as well , would make a great prop .


----------



## Death's Door

A&E had a new show out called "American Haunting". This is not the "American Haunting" movie that starred Donald Sutherland and Sissy Spacek. 

It is a hour-long show on paranormal hauntings which follows a family and records them 24/7. Kind of similar to the Paranormal Activity movies however it's based on true accounts that took place per family (different family per episode). There is some interaction between the family and the team that is filming them. They aired three episodes back to back on July 27th and then yesterday. That's when I caught it while taking a break from cleaning the house and had the tv channel surfing. Was pretty interesting and I looked online to see if they are going will be coming up with more episodes. From what was stated, the show had pretty good ratings with viewers. Will probably be seeing more upcoming episodes coming soon.


----------



## stars8462

Amber Alert


----------



## kprimm

the outpost


----------



## RoxyBlue

Watching "The Mummy's Tomb" on Svengoolie.


----------



## highbury

It was a Netflix Terrible Twofer:

_Zombie Lake_ (1981) - Apparently you CAN piece together an atrocious Nazi zombie movie around the concept of full frontal nudity. Those wacky, wacky French!

_Piranha_ (1978) - Spoiler alert. Apparently you can't stop a school of mutant flesh-eating piranha with POLLUTION...ugh...


----------



## stars8462

Spiders 3D - I highly recommend staying away from this one


----------



## DandyBrit

Is that because it is really bad or because arachnaphobes (like me) will have nightmares?


----------



## Death's Door

The Mummy's Tomb
Trilogy of Terror
Nightmare on Elm Street 3


----------



## Gallows

Watched "The Innkeepers" last night, Highly recommend it! Great atmosphere and character development - even if it doesn't break any new ground, at least it does the basics well!

Also watched the first 2 episodes of Netflix's "Hemlock Grove". We are convinced it's "Monster High" for adults... but it's done fairly well. Enjoyed the transformation scene.


----------



## Death's Door

American Mary


----------



## FastEddie33

Gallows said:


> Watched "The Innkeepers" last night, Highly recommend it! Great atmosphere and character development - even if it doesn't break any new ground, at least it does the basics well!
> 
> Also watched the first 2 episodes of Netflix's "Hemlock Grove". We are convinced it's "Monster High" for adults... but it's done fairly well. Enjoyed the transformation scene.


The Innkeepers is so underrated imho..Love it and most of Ti West's movies!!


----------



## FastEddie33

Watched a wierd one last night...Something different and I liked it, for the most part!!


----------



## austenandrews

_Sadako_ - Cheesy _n_th sequel to _Ringu_. Basically an excuse to make a 3D horror flick where Sadako actually comes out of the screen. (No, I don't have a 3D TV.) Not a terrible movie but it's kinda fluffy while pretending to be grim.

I need to watch _American Mary_ sometime. I hear nothing but good things about it.


----------



## Draik41895

The Conjuring
Noroi: the curse
The Corridor
Absentia
The Tunnel

Also currently watching Hemlock Grove, i heard it got bad reviews, But I definitely like it enought o keep watching so far


----------



## Goblin

Curse of the Werewolf


----------



## Death's Door

The Curse of the Werewolf.

I look forward to Svengoolie every Saturday. I am so glad that there is a tv station out there that shows the classic horror movies on a weekly basis.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^I also like the "Svensurround" clips he does - very funny

Watching "Jaws" now - still one of the best horror movies ever made.


----------



## Spooky1

Jaws


----------



## Death's Door

^I have been complaining to anyone that will listen that I have not seen "Jaws" at all this summer season. The Encore channel usually plays it from Memorial Day til Labor Day. I am even channel surfing the regular channels and haven't come up with any listings. 

I don't know if it's because of Sharknado or the Ghost Shark movies that the scifi channel has been playing instead but you can't have a summer season without having "Jaws" on. I mean, this is America for heaven sakes!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Watching "Abbott and Costello Meet the Mummy" on Svengoolie.


----------



## DandyBrit

The Raven - with John Cusack


----------



## kauldron

DandyBrit said:


> The Raven - with John Cusack


My wife and I watched that also, it was pretty good.


----------



## DandyBrit

After I had posted this one my husband said that he didn't know I was so close to John Cusack that we watched television together.


----------



## stars8462

The Dyatlov Pass Incident


----------



## stars8462

DandyBrit said:


> Is that because it is really bad or because arachnaphobes (like me) will have nightmares?


Just plain horrible


----------



## Wrexalot

Evil Dead (2013) 
Classic splatterfest- enjoyed the break from overdone CGI.

Jaws- I rented this one just for fun the night before the Family and I left for the Beach...... Sadly, I watched it alone.


----------



## stars8462

Dark Skies
The Bay


----------



## highbury

Hellgate (1990) - Staring a post-_Welcome Back Kotter_ Arnold Horshack. Terrible movie, yet it was somehow pretty good. I would actually recommend it...


----------



## austenandrews

_Come Out and Play_ - Minimalist thriller with a creepy premise and surprisingly effective tension.


----------



## Death's Door

Abbot and Costello Meet the Mummy
Psycho - Anthony Perkins
The Birds
Sinister


----------



## kprimm

the dead next door
The evil of frankenstein


----------



## Goblin

The Mad Ghoul


----------



## austenandrews

_Hide and Seek_ - Modestly effective little flick, once you get past all the movie stars.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We watched The Mad Ghoul last night as well. I'd actually never seen it.


----------



## FastEddie33

Watched "American Mary"...Definitely worth a watch...acting was decent, plot was pretty cool, but I did expect a little more gore for the actions involved..3.5 stars

Watched "Slither"..Cool, low budget film with better than expected F/X...Great cheesy horror flick, with a few laughs involved...3.5 stars


----------



## stars8462

The Bell Witch Haunting - another "found footage" film. I know a lot of people are sick of these, but I still enjoy them. Unfortunately this was just bad.


----------



## stars8462

Cold Prey - awesome movie !!


----------



## kciaccio

Trick 'r Treat

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0862856/?ref_=sr_2


----------



## WickedBanshee

Halloween: Resurrection


----------



## Death's Door

The Mad Ghoul
the Ruins


----------



## DreadKnightswife

Finally got to see WWZ YayN it was pretty good!


----------



## Death's Door

Dracula - Dead and Loving It - Love this spoof that Mel Brooks did with Leslie Nielsen.


----------



## stars8462

Cold Prey 2 - enjoyed it as much as the original


----------



## austenandrews

_The Possession_ - 2012 flick about a family that buys a dybbuk box. Quite well made. Covers familiar territory in an effective way.


----------



## Pumpkin5

kciaccio said:


> Trick 'r Treat
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0862856/?ref_=sr_2


:jol:I have seen this film maybe 30 times.....still loving it!!!!


----------



## Goblin

The Day the Earth stood still (original)


----------



## highbury

Juan de los Muertos (2011) - DVR'd it on a whim and was pleasantly surprised. Cool Cuban zombie flick with some good, deadpan humor.


----------



## stars8462

Not a movie, but a documentary
Monsters Wanted - interesting story about the opening of a halloween theme park


----------



## austenandrews

_American Mary_ - Wow, twisted and disturbing, in a good way. When it was over I watched a cartoon to cleanse my thoughts, 'cause I knew it'd make me sleepless in ways quite unlike most horror flicks. It's very rare that I feel the need to do that.


----------



## stars8462

Friday The 13th (original)


----------



## Death's Door

Fallen
The exorcism of emily rose


----------



## RoxyBlue

Watching "Phantom of the Opera" on Svengoolie.


----------



## Goblin

Robo Gator


----------



## stars8462

Friday The 13th Part 2


----------



## Death's Door

Phantom of the opera


----------



## FastEddie33

"The Frozen"
"Choose"


----------



## stars8462

Friday The 13th Part 3


----------



## stars8462

Friday The 13th Part 4


----------



## Lambchop

"Frankensteins Army".

Pretty good flick.


----------



## DandyBrit

Man-Thing


----------



## RoxyBlue

Monster on the Campus


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

The Cabin In The Woods


----------



## Goblin

World War Z


----------



## Death's Door

Insidious 2
Monster on the Campus


----------



## [email protected]

Insidious 2 (last night) <== Pretty Good
World War Z (tonight) <== Very Good


----------



## zombastic

World War Z - A let down imo.
Night of the Living Dead (1990) - Always awesome!
VHS 2 - Thought it was pretty good for the most part.


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## highbury

Hellraiser
Hellbound: Hellraiser II


----------



## stars8462

The Frankenstein Theory


----------



## Will Reid

deleted post


----------



## Death's Door

The Leech Woman
Hocus Pocus


----------



## kprimm

The descent 2
and
Hocus Pocus


----------



## stars8462

Will Reid said:


> What'd you think of the Frankenstein Theory, Stars? I kinda liked it.


I thought it drug a little at times, but was still entertained by it.
Definitely one of the better "found footage" films out there.


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## RoxyBlue

Watching "The Leech Woman" on DVR - gotta have that weekly Svengoolie fix


----------



## Zombie-F

World War Z. Uh... it was a movie. It wasn't good, nor was it bad; it just... was.

Had they treated it like the book -- an oral history, a collection of stories -- it would have been much better.


----------



## stars8462

Scarecrows (1988) - ugggggg. Horrible. Just plain horrible.


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## stars8462

Maybe you already know this - but SyFy is supposed to be premiering a new movie on Oct 5th called "Scarecrow"


----------



## stars8462

Curse of Chucky - I didn't like it, but that doesn't mean anything since I didn't like the original and never saw any of the sequels


----------



## Death's Door

Rocky Horror Picture Show
Amityville Horror (original)


----------



## stars8462

Evidence - entertaining, although I didn't like the twist


----------



## Spooky1

Watching Warm Bodies. I love dark humor.


----------



## Death's Door

Dead silence
The gorgen


----------



## stars8462

Bear


----------



## austenandrews

I watched the second half of _Bride of Frankenstein_ last night. I'd forgotten how campy that movie was.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Watching "Dracula" on Svengoolie.


----------



## stars8462

Scarecrow - a SyFy original that premiered tonight. Not really that bad of a movie.


----------



## Goblin

Dracula
Scarecrow


----------



## stars8462

Grave Encounters - Entertaining, although it seemed a little long


----------



## scareme

Carnival of Souls-I remember watching this movie when I was 12 years old, so that must have been about 10 years ago. We didn't have remote control on the TV, so I sat right in front of the set and when I got scared I changed the channel for a few minutes, then changed it back. I spent the whole movie watching it that way. I thought it was one of the scariest movies I had ever seen. Now it's just really bad. lol


----------



## stars8462

Cabin in The Woods - interesting and strange


----------



## stars8462

Silver Bullet


----------



## RoxyBlue

Watching "Night of the Creeps".


----------



## stars8462

Squirm - unless you're into extremely cheesy 70's "B" grade horror, I'd stay away from this one


----------



## austenandrews

_Don't Be Afraid of the Dark_. The recent one by Troy Nixey. I saw it at the theater and figured it was a good fit for my son, so we streamed it last night. Cool little flick, creepy and visually rich.


----------



## Goblin

Cult of the Cobra


----------



## Death's Door

The Devil's Bride
Horror of Dracula


----------



## kprimm

The Hollow
The 3 stooges Spook louder
Trick r treat
Bugs Bunny Halloween Special
Charlie Brown Great Pumpkin


----------



## stars8462

Dark Touch


----------



## Goblin

The Last Man on Earth
Friday the 13th


----------



## austenandrews

Not a movie, but I watched the BBC series _Apparitions_ about an exorcist. Surprisingly good.


----------



## Goblin

Curse of the Undead


----------



## stars8462

Haunter


----------



## Death's Door

Curse of the Undead
The Corpse Bride
The Nightmare Before Christmas
The Addams Family
Addams Family Values


----------



## RoxyBlue

^We were watching the same things at the same time:jol:


----------



## kevin242

Anyone see "Mama"? I had the pleasure of watching this with my kids last night until it occurred to me that it might give them nightmares. It was a great spooky ghost story!


----------



## austenandrews

_Mama_ was a good flick. The little girls were way creepy when they were feral.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Watched most of the remake of "Fright Night" last night. Definitely has differences when compared to the original but it was entertaining.


----------



## Death's Door

RoxyBlue said:


> Watched most of the remake of "Fright Night" last night. Definitely has differences when compared to the original but it was entertaining.


I watched it last night too. I actually thought this was a good remake. Chris Sarandon who was in the original Fright Night was in this one as the driver that ran into the back of Charlie's mom's car.

Halloween (with Jame Lee Curtis)
Halloween II


----------



## stars8462

Abominable - very entertaining "straight to DVD" movie. Despite the ridiculous looking monster, I was thoroughly entertained.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Monster Squad


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## Wispurs

Nightmare on elm street 2
What can I say... I'm Freddy fan.


----------



## RoxyBlue

House of Usher


----------



## Goblin

Diary of a Madman
The Tingler


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

Watched Drag Me To Hell last night. Saw it once before and forgot how much I liked it. Just a goofy horror flick but really well done. Being a huge Evil Dead fan, it was good to see Raimi reenter the genre.


----------



## Spooky1

Watching Bride of Frankenstein on TCM, right now!


----------



## stars8462

The Children


----------



## Spooky1

Now TCM is playing the original Mummy


----------



## Mattimus

I realized much too late that I was reading horror movie posts from 2006.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Watching "Kiss of the Vampire" on Svengoolie.


----------



## Goblin

Zombie Night


----------



## stars8462

Solo (2013)


----------



## stars8462

The Birds


----------



## Mattimus

Monster Squad:

"Wolfman's got nards!"


----------



## austenandrews

I watched _White Zombie_ on TMC the other day. Creepy flick.


----------



## stars8462

The Thing (2011)


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

See No Evil.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

My Bloody Valentine remake, Trick 'r Treat.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Corpse Bride - more Halloweeny than horror


----------



## stars8462

Fright Night (2011)


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## stars8462

The Monster Squad


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

Watched Splinter tonight. Not bad.


----------



## stars8462

House of Frankenstein


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Twins of Evil and Vampire Lovers. 
Really great Hammer Films, both have Peter Cushing starring in them. *_


----------



## stars8462

Let Me In


----------



## Mattimus

stars8462 said:


> Let Me In


If you haven't seen the original "Let the right one in", you should treat yourself. It is way awesome. :devil:


----------



## stars8462

Mattimus said:


> If you haven't seen the original "Let the right one in", you should treat yourself. It is way awesome. :devil:


Seen it many times - and love it.
I chose to watch LMI because although it's not as great a movie as LTROI - it's still pretty damn good....and I really wasnt in the mood for subtitles tonight.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

Watched Monster House with my daughter. It was actually pretty good. Then I watched Poltergiest after she went to bed. I aint seen that movie since I was about 10. Awesome sauce!


----------



## stars8462

Halloween (1978)


----------



## stars8462

Halloween 4


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## Nightmare365

*Horror*

What are good Horror movies I should watch for Halloween. I feel like there aren't to many good ones out there lately.


----------



## kprimm

Just watched
Abandoned mine
Halloween (1978)
The Woman in black
Poltergiest


----------



## Spooky1

Sleepy Hollow


----------



## stars8462

Nightmare365 said:


> What are good Horror movies I should watch for Halloween. I feel like there aren't to many good ones out there lately.


If you cant think of any newer ones that might interest you - stick with great older ones.... 
Halloween (1978)
Trick r Treat
Pumpkinhead

If you dont mind subtitles, try "rec" or "ils"


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## stars8462

I ended my Halloween with Trick r Treat


----------



## Spooky1

Trick r Treat
Cabin in the Woods


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

Maniac (2013)


----------



## Mattimus

The-Hog-Flu said:


> Maniac (2013)


Is Elijah any good in that?

Also, currently watching "They Live".


----------



## RoxyBlue

Watching "Frankenstein" on Svengoolie.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

Mattimus said:


> Is Elijah any good in that?
> 
> Also, currently watching "They Live".


Yeah, surprisingly he was pretty good in it. I was worried about how lil Frodo would come off as a serial killer. Without giving away the plot, he fit the part well.


----------



## stars8462

Big Ass Spider


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## austenandrews

_The Haunting of Julia_ - Nice little ghost story.

_The Devil Within Her_ - Gloriously awful.


----------



## Death's Door

Frankenstein on Svengoolie
Hocus Pocus
It's the Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown!


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

Curse of Chucky


----------



## austenandrews

_The Asphyx_ - Much better than I expected.

_Picnic At Hanging Rock_ - A well-made movie, but even on this second viewing, I can't for the life of me understand why people call it horror.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

It's not a movie, but the 1st 2 episodes off American Horror Story: Coven


----------



## highbury

I Walked With A Zombie


----------



## austenandrews

_The Last Exorcism, Part 2_ - Better than you'd think.


----------



## candib

The Purge a absolute must see!!!


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

The Purge...meh
VHS-2....very good anthology, despite the awful found footage camera format


----------



## DandyBrit

Jason 10 - love the bit where the android's nipples fall off!


----------



## highbury

Maniac (2012) - Pretty good, especially for a remake. It keeps that grimy feeling of the original.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

Frankenstein's Army. Everyone must see this movie.....despite horrible found footage cameras.


----------



## stars8462

Skinwalker Ranch - Found footage film with werewolves, ghosts and aliens....a frustrating movie to watch.


----------



## austenandrews

Oh yeah, I'd forgotten I watched _VHS 2_ the other day. Much better than the first one. I thought the segment with the cult was particularly nice.


----------



## Death's Door

The Ghost of Frankenstein
Jeepers Creepers 2
Stir of Echoes


----------



## stars8462

Alien Abduction : Incident in Lake County


----------



## austenandrews

_Paranormal Activity 4_. Pretty much more of the same, though better than the third one. The Kinect gimmick was pretty cool.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

The House of the Devil. Pretty damn cool movie. Very slow for the 1st hour while it's setting up the climax but the pay-off ending is worth it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Watching "House of Frankenstein" on Svengoolie at the moment.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

Midnight Meat Train. Pretty good, despite a rather goofy ending.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

Not sure if this is a horror or not.

But I watched "I saw the devil" last night and I loved it!


----------



## Death's Door

Watched "House of Frankenstein" on Svengoolie Saturday night.


----------



## Death's Door

Red Dragon


----------



## zombastic

I finally got around to watching The Conjuring........and loved it!


----------



## DandyBrit

Captain Kronos - Vampire Hunter, and then Alligator Alley


----------



## Death's Door

Abbot & Costello Meet Frankenstein 
The Nightmare Before Christmas
Night of the Living Dead (original)


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

Martyrs. 
Really brutal and genuinly horrific. Some scenes were difficult to watch, it's one of those flicks that'll be stuck in your mind for days.


----------



## Death's Door

The Mummy's Ghost


----------



## RoxyBlue

^saw that one, too!


----------



## Mattimus

World War Z


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

Reanimator.....again


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

Cannibal Halocaust. IDK what all the hype was about? I thought it was terrible. I guess it's a good flick if you're into sadistic rape scenes. I ain't down with watching an hours worth of torture rape.


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## Death's Door

Frankenstein Meets the Wolfman


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Saw that, too


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## jdubbya

Finally sat down today and watched World War Z. It was okay. Not what I expected and way too many CGI for my taste but it had it's moments. Probably glald I only spent a few bucks watching it on MOD vs paying theatre prices.


----------



## Mattimus

Killer Klowns from Outerspace


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

The Satanic Rites of Dracula


----------



## RoxyBlue

Abbott and Costello Meet The Invisible Man


----------



## scareme

The Conjuring-it scared the crap out of me.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

Cabin Fever, American Mary


----------



## Death's Door

Tales from the Darkside (The movie)


----------



## Spooky1

The Black Cat (on Svengoolie)


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

Carnival of Souls


----------



## Jack Mac

Insidious 2 and American Horror Story season 1. Currently halfway through season 2, gotta love Netflix!


----------



## kprimm

The Moleman from Belmont Avenue
and
How to make a monster.

Also Vampira and me the documentary


----------



## highbury

_The Screaming Skull_ (1958)
_Revolt of the Zombies_ (1936)

And then closed out 2013 with _American Mary_ (2012) - Wow...


----------



## highbury

And I open 2014 with _Frankenstein's Army_ (2013) - Double Wow...


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

highbury said:


> And I open 2014 with _Frankenstein's Army_ (2013) - Double Wow...


Frankenstein's army was awesomely fun....dispite crappy found footage cams.
Insidious 2.....meh


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

I decided to give it a try on Netflix, it was alright I suppose. I was bored one day and needed to watch a new horror movie and it appeared on there, so I decided to give it a watch. Not the best but overall it wasn't the worst horror movie I've seen.


----------



## Lunatic

This is a little off topic but speaking of Netflix, I just finished watching the first season and part of the second season of American Horror Story. I'm hooked!


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

Lunatic said:


> This is a little off topic but speaking of Netflix, I just finished watching the first season and part of the second season of American Horror Story. I'm hooked!


Yeah those shows are amazing! 

Season 3 is on FX if you're interested in watching it.

Last horror movie I watched was...

Paranormal Activity: The Marked Ones.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Monolith Monsters - this flick would have been a perfect choice for Mystery Science Theater 3000


----------



## Goblin

The Thing From Another World (Original)
Forbidden Planet
Monolith Monsters
Resident Evil: Apocalypse


----------



## kprimm

Watched The Howling 4, had a very cool unique werewolf transformation I've never seen before.....poor Richard!


----------



## Death's Door

Grindhouse - Planet Terror


----------



## Spooky1

The Host


----------



## highbury

_Stitches_ (2012) Not a huge fan of clowns, but this one was fun! Irish zombie clown with lots of splatter.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Evil Dead remake 2013
The first movie that has freaked me out in over two and a half decades. Thought it was a great darker version than the original tried to be. Loved it.


----------



## the Master

The Dark Old House (1932)

Van Helsing (2004)

Frankenstein (1931)

That's about it for lately. I have watched more though.

the Master


----------



## Jack Mac

'Let the right one in' . The little girl in this swedish vampire movie was truly creepy looking. Now I have to see the american remake to see how it compares


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Invisible Ray


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

An American Ghost Story - Easily one of the worse movies I'd ever seen. It was a Redbox choice. Rented it without knowing anything about it. Bad decision.


----------



## Death's Door

Jaws
Alien


----------



## highbury

_Resolution_ (2012) An odd, creepy flick that's worth a watch.
_All The Boys Love Mandy Lane_ (2006) What a disappointment. Awful...


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:The Birds.....I have no excuse....I've seen it dozens of times...I love the concept and I love the dynamic between Rod Taylor and Tippi Hedren. Jessica Tandy was a nut in this one!! She should have had a crow peck her eye out then she wouldn't have been such a meddling old fool.:devil:


----------



## Otaku

Jack Mac said:


> 'Let the right one in' . The little girl in this swedish vampire movie was truly creepy looking. Now I have to see the american remake to see how it compares


"Let Me In"
I've seen both, and the American version is the better of the two. Good cinematography and the little girl is at once intriguing and scary as hell.


----------



## Jack Mac

Otaku said:


> "Let Me In"
> I've seen both, and the American version is the better of the two. Good cinematography and the little girl is at once intriguing and scary as hell.


Watched 'Let Me In" last night and thought it was great. That being said, I think I prefer the original version because to me the story had more of a haunting feeling to it. But both are worth watching.


----------



## Otaku

"Sinister"
This one has a really creepy concept and let's face it, any horror movie involving children gets extra points right from the start.


----------



## Hairazor

I would say right about now the Super Bowl was a horror for Bronco fans


----------



## Death's Door

Tarantula
The Barrens


----------



## Death's Door

The Pact - Very slow and was blah.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

Jugface


----------



## Death's Door

Friday the 13th (1980)
King Kong vs. Godzilla


----------



## Death's Door

Nightmare Before Christmas
Addams Family Values
She-Wolf of London


----------



## Jack Mac

'The Haunting in Connecticut'. First part of the movie was actually pretty good but dropped a bit towards the end. There were some good prop ideas like the lettering carved into the corpses looked cool and creepy.


----------



## kprimm

Haunter
This was a very different kind of ghost movie.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Saw the tail end of the original "13 Ghosts" last night and the beginning of "Mr Sardonicus".


----------



## Death's Door

The Last Resort


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

Jeepers Creepers


----------



## Death's Door

House of Dracula
Christine


----------



## graveyardmaster

Watched Devils Due last night...2 words to explain it..F****N Crap..don't waste your time and energy watching it


----------



## Death's Door

The Possession


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

Ginger Snaps


----------



## kprimm

Argento's Dracula
Liked this one.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

I Saw the Devil......a gem of a film. Nicely done Korean psycological horror.


----------



## highbury

_The ABCs of Death_ - Uncomfortable, juvenile and awful. I can't believe I made it through the entire film...


----------



## Death's Door

highbury said:


> _The ABCs of Death_ - Uncomfortable, juvenile and awful. I can't believe I made it through the entire film...


I had to laugh because I watched it and thought the same thing when I saw it! 

The Shining w/Jack Nicholson - This is one of those movies that when it's on, I want to watch it.


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Poultrygeist: "Night of the Chicken".......that's all I need to say!*_


----------



## Death's Door

The Haunted (1991) A true story about paranormal activity that plagued a family for years until the catholic church did eventually perform an exorcism. This was one of the cases that involved Ed and Lorraine Warren.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

Children of the Corn


----------



## highbury

_28 Weeks Later_ - I forgot how much I liked this movie!


----------



## kprimm

Just watched The Woodsman, not bad. I liked the suspense throughout, but it ended rather quickly.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

The Devil Inside


----------



## DandyBrit

Grave Encounters


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

Let the right one in


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

Simon Killer [2013]


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

The Host


----------



## Death's Door

Carrie (2013)
The Raven


----------



## highbury

Sleepaway Camp


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

The Loved Ones [2009]


----------



## Spooky1

Dr. Cyclops


----------



## Mattimus

Cabin In The Woods


----------



## Death's Door

Haunter
Dr. Cyclops


----------



## Jack Mac

The Awakening
The Returned : Season 1


----------



## Death's Door

Nightmare in Red, White & Blue - a documentary that connects the movies to the cultural lives and times that were happening around the world in the 30's all the way up to 2008, that effected horror movies and what came out at that time. It had interviews with various directors/producers such as John Carpenter, George Romero, Roger Corman and others that described why horror movies were shown to the public around certain times when wars and other political happenings or events were taken place.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

Night Of The Living Dead [1990]

I needed to re-watch it to refresh my memory. I enjoyed the movie very much overall but I think the original will always be the best! =)


----------



## kprimm

watched Elvira movie last night
and just got done watching Pet Sematary


----------



## Death's Door

Aliens
Murders In The Rue Morgue


----------



## RoxyBlue

Murders in the Rue Morgue - seeing Bela Lugosi with a unibrow is a little unsettling:jol:


----------



## highbury

A snowy Sunday morning with _The Exorcist_...


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

The Kill List, Audition, From Beyond.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Invisible Man


----------



## Death's Door

Apartment 143
The Invisible Man


----------



## Spooky1

13 Ghosts (the original)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Phantasm II


----------



## highbury

_Night Creatures_ (aka Captain Clegg) 1962

Paper thin storyline and not a straight horror movie, but the scenes with the Marsh Phantoms make it worth the free watch on YouTube!!


----------



## Death's Door

Bride of Frankenstein


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Finally got my wife to watch The Conjuring, but it had to be during the daytime only! Still I was proud of her! She was a real trooper!*_


----------



## Death's Door

Troll Wizard said:


> _*Finally got my wife to watch The Conjuring, but it had to be during the daytime only! Still I was proud of her! She was a real trooper!*_


Did she like it? I thought it was a really good movie. I hope you didn't traumatize her 

I watched Paranormal Activity- The Marked Ones last night. It had a few funny scenes in it and I liked the relationship of the main characters that it had presented and you got to know them. I liked the switch up in location which was different from the other PA films which all happened in the suburbs. It has some scares and twists. It did shed light on the satanic cult thing but I was a little confused with the ending. Kinda had a time-warp thing going and I guess it was trying to tie it up with the other PA films.


----------



## Death's Door

Son of Frankenstein
The Exorcist


----------



## Death's Door

Fire in the Sky - I don't know if anyone else would classify this as a horror movie but it was about alien abduction and supposedly a true story.


----------



## Death's Door

The Purge - It kept my attention but was very predictable. Had a little twist at the end that I liked. My expectations of this movie before watching it was low so I wasn't disappointed.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

Kidnapped


----------



## kprimm

Tales of Terror with Vincent Price, going to watch Home Haunters DVD now.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

Here Comes the Devil.......boring!


----------



## highbury

VHS - It was pretty okay. I liked the different take on the found-footage film.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

Bereavement


----------



## Death's Door

Dracula's Daughter
Oculus


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

Re-Animator and I saw Oculus in the theaters.


----------



## Death's Door

House at the End of the Street
House of Frankenstein


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

Wolf Creek
Hard Candy (not really a horror film, but a damn good movie....damn good!)


----------



## highbury

_Intruder_ (1989) - A great 80s slasher flick. No story and great gore fx!!
_Chopping Mall_ (1986) - How did I not see this gem sooner!?


----------



## RoxyBlue

It Came from Outer Space
House of Frankenstein


----------



## Goblin

The Fog (original)
Island of Terror


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

Rec. 
Normaly I hate shakey camera found footage garbage, but this one was pretty good.


----------



## highbury

_Here Comes The Devil_


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

highbury said:


> _Here Comes The Devil_


 What'd you think of it? I was really looking forward to it, and was highly disappointed after watching it.


----------



## kauldron

I listened to the Orson Welles radio broadcast of War of the Worlds on YouTube. Does that still count for this thread?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Island of Terror. Kind of interesting that the creatures created by mistake in a scientist's research lab looked a lot like the horta from the Star Trek episode, plus they were a silicon-based life form. Makes me wonder if someone on the writing staff for Star Trek was a classic horror movie fan


----------



## deadSusan

Well to me kauldron, Orson Welles' War of the Worlds should always be included. But there are quite a few of the old radio programs that give me the willies!

Not really scary, but I just saw Cirque du Freak The Vampire's Assistant. Very interesting. A little ponderous but it did have its moments. Another take on the vampire.


----------



## highbury

The-Hog-Flu said:


> What'd you think of it? I was really looking forward to it, and was highly disappointed after watching it.


It was... okay. It was a slow burn until the "big reveal." I think they could have developed the demon kids a little bit more and explained what they were.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

I'm home sick today, so I thought I'd watch a couple movies I bought recently.

Trick-or-Treat
I hadn't seen it before. I really liked the way all the little stories tied together.

"The Fearless Vampire Killers ... or: Pardon Me, But Your Teeth Are In My Neck"
I'm really trying to muscle my way through this one ... it's billed as a comedy. Not.
It's an old Roman Polanski movie, and has Sharon Tate in it. We all know how that turned out.
It's so tedious and plodding. It's over acted — and poorly. Maybe I'll just surf the Forum while I watch it.


----------



## Goblin

The Deadly Mantis


----------



## kauldron

We took the kids to see the new Godzilla movie yesterday. I really enjoyed it and even my wife liked it.


----------



## kprimm

The Haunting
The legend of Hell House
dark House


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

Godzilla!!!! 

The 1st hour was pretty slow with alot of "plot development" that dragged it out.....but the last hour was bad-ass!


----------



## deadSusan

Watched the Night of the Comet over the weekend. It was a real blast from the past and great to watch again.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Night of the comet
Big a$$ spider (sorry, language!)
Reincarnation
Insidious 2


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

We are what we are


----------



## highbury

_Day of the Dead_ (1985)


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

Inside
THe Woman


----------



## Death's Door

The Quiet Ones
Hotel Transylvania


----------



## stars8462

The Black Water Vampire - another found footage movie, that seemed to go on a little too long. I also gotta say that the ending didn't make much sense to me.


----------



## aaronnz

Bag of bones


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

stakeland


----------



## austenandrews

_Sinister 2_

Serviceably spooky.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

austenandrews said:


> _Sinister 2_
> 
> Serviceably spooky.


There was a Sinister 2?

Been watching Dexter.


----------



## Death's Door

Prom Night (1980)
The Amityville Horror (1979)
Friday the 13th (1980)

Just started watching The Evil of Frankenstein on Svengoolie.


----------



## Spooky1

Watching Battledogs on SyFy Channel


----------



## SPOOKY J

Carrie (2013)
Mr. Jones


----------



## austenandrews

_The Seasoning House_

Disturbing but entertaining.


----------



## Mattimus

Sharknado

Also, I saw this cartoon and thought of The Thing:


----------



## drevilstein

Mattimus, that is messed up!

This weekend, we watched Valentine and Red: Werewolf Hunter. I can't say I would recommend either one.


----------



## highbury

_Escape From New York_ (1981) Not really horror, but it's sooo good (and it's now on Amazon Prime in HD)!


----------



## highbury

_Birth Of The Living Dead_ (2013) Fantastic NOTLD documentary, streaming on Netflix. Highly recommended!!


----------



## Mattimus

highbury said:


> _Birth Of The Living Dead_ (2013) Fantastic NOTLD documentary, streaming on Netflix. Highly recommended!!


 That was a great documentary. I love how George just hardly cares anymore and just laughs everything off.


----------



## Goblin

The Manitou


----------



## Death's Door

Tucker and Dale vs. Evil - I love this movie!


----------



## austenandrews

_Haunter_ - more teen dark fantasy than horror but not bad.

_Nightmare Factory_ - interesting and amusing but about 50% too long.


----------



## stars8462

More found footage films

Safari - great premise. Horrible execution.

Hollow - not too bad, although a little confusing at times

Willow Creek - not good at all. No creature reveal, which should have been the point of a movie about Bigfoot. The characters were even dumber than you normally find in these types of movies, and the scares were pretty non existent.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The original Godzilla


----------



## austenandrews

_Grabbers_

Goofy and quite entertaining


----------



## Atrium Pool

Death's Door said:


> Tucker and Dale vs. Evil - I love this movie!


So do I.


----------



## Death's Door

Stephen King's Silver Bullet


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Curse of the Demon


----------



## Death's Door

Brides of Dracula


----------



## RoxyBlue

^I watch that movie and wonder how the young French chick would be willing to accept a proposal of marriage to a guy she hardly knows and has met maybe twice:googly:


----------



## highbury

_The Conjuring_ (2013) - Decent...

_A Field in England_ (2013) - A sign of a great movie is when you sit and think back on what you saw and what it meant. Recommended!

_Beyond the Black Rainbow_ (2010) - Wow! Although the end of this retro sci-fi flick was a bit of a letdown, this film was an absolute feast for the eyes with an amazing soundtrack. Very stylized and highly recommended!!


----------



## kauldron

Watched the Possession last night. I thought it was pretty good.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

Wolf Creek 2 and Afflicted
....both were mehhh.


----------



## highbury

_City of the Living Dead_ (1980) - Another Fulci zombie classic!


----------



## drevilstein

watched _Feast_ again - bloody disgusting fun
_Animal_
_Compound Fracture_
_Frankenstein Theory_

they were all pretty solid B flicks


----------



## austenandrews

_World War Z_

Obviously flawed but not bad.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Hellbenders - really not what I thought it was going to be by the description. Ended up being more of a comedy.


----------



## HorrorKnight

Just saw V/H/S....wow....wanna see part 2, and I think a third is coming, or already out


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

The Wolfman


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

Rosemary's Baby


----------



## Spooky1

Watching Creature from the Black Lagoon on Svengoolie.


----------



## highbury

_The Living Dead at Manchester Morgue_ (1974) Another great, early zombie flick!


----------



## austenandrews

_Thale_

Short & simple. Not a bad way to spend the time.


----------



## austenandrews

_We Are What We Are_

Nicely acted and fairly well executed, but it kind of meanders.


----------



## HorrorKnight

Deliver Us From Evil....yeah, maybe It was "another exorcist/possession movie", but I really enjoyed it


----------



## SPOOKY J

Hatchet 3


----------



## Death's Door

HorrorKnight said:


> Deliver Us From Evil....yeah, maybe It was "another exorcist/possession movie", but I really enjoyed it


I just saw it too. I liked it and it kept me interested.

Grave Encounters - kind of reminds me of "Ghost Adventures" and I don't care for that show.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Watching a DVR recording of "Revenge of the Creature".


----------



## Spooky1

RoxyBlue said:


> Watching a DVR recording of "Revenge of the Creature".


Me too!


----------



## stars8462

Hunting The Legend - Bigfoot themed found footage film. While better than similarly themed Willow Creek, it still did not show the creature.


----------



## kprimm

haunt. it was pretty good.


----------



## drevilstein

watched Lady In White again last night, one of my wife's favorites.


----------



## Spooky1

World War Z, not bad as the fast running, virus infected zombie movies go. Had to ignore most of what I know of science/biology to enjoy it though.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Watching "Son of Dracula" on Svengoolie.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

"Open Grave"
It wasn't bad. Not good....but not bad either. Worth a $1.20 Redbox rental.


----------



## Turbophanx

Showgirls.


----------



## austenandrews

_Haunt_ - By-the-numbers haunted house affair. Nothing we haven't seen before but decent execution all around.


----------



## JesterLex

Ugh.... Hansel and gretel, witch hunters. Terrible!!! 

However the 1980s Czech Alice was Amazing!!!!! Beautiful stop motion of taxidermist animals and broken china dolls. Dirty, bizarre and like a cabinet of curiosities came to life. Highly recommend it, it's on netflix right now.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

Under the Skin.....with Scarlett Johanson!
A pretty good movie, but they tried to make it a high brow artsy fartsy thing....which made it seem like they were trying too hard to be fancy. Still, a cool story......and Scarlett was naked for about half of the movie. Well worth watching for that alone.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

THe Exorcism of Emily Rose
Night of the Demons


----------



## HorrorKnight

V/h/s 2


----------



## Spooky1

The Creature Walks Among Us.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Cabin in the Woods


----------



## stars8462

The Jungle - not a half bad found footage film. My biggest gripe was the fact that there only appeared to be 3 creatures living in the jungle (not 3 species, 3 actual creatures)


----------



## stars8462

Frogs - ugg, wasn't as enjoyable as when I was a kid

The Town Who Dreaded Sundown - the horror/thriller aspect was enjoyable. The comedy was just outright horrible.


----------



## MorbidFun

Purge 2, Blood Widow


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

Bedevilled.....really well done Korean film
All Cheerleaders Die (2013).....twas a cool flick


----------



## kprimm

Haunt


----------



## Death's Door

Curse of the Undead
Exorcism of Emily Rose


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

Raze


----------



## stars8462

Alien Abduction - not too bad. Enjoyable with some jump scares, although it does feature the sturdiest camera known to man.


----------



## Death's Door

Manhunter (1986)


----------



## Hell'sJanitor

Bad Moon


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

Exit Humanity


----------



## stars8462

Hell'sJanitor said:


> Bad Moon


Absolutely love this movie


----------



## kprimm

Jack O Lantern


----------



## RoxyBlue

Watching "The Goonies" at the moment.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

From Dusk Till Dawn
Absentia
Proxy


----------



## Spooky1

Watching Frankenstein meets the Wolfman on Svengoolie


----------



## highbury

Street Trash (1987) - Another movie I can't believe I hadn't seen before. Amazing schlock!!


----------



## Death's Door

Frankenstein meets the Werewolf.


----------



## austenandrews

_Entity_ (2012)

Low-budget spookshow. Good acting and great sound design. Not a terrible way to kill a late-night hour and a half.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

The Birds


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Oculus

Don't bother...


----------



## austenandrews

Watched the first part of _Troll Hunter_ again. What an awesome flick.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

austenandrews said:


> Watched the first part of _Troll Hunter_ again. What an awesome flick.


Yeah it was!


----------



## Death's Door

Gothika


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

Dead Alive....AKA Braindead
Possibly my all time favorite horror movie. An awesome slapstick comedy horror that probably has the most gore of any movie. Watching it is like a clinic in practical special effects. Whenever I watch it, I just marvel at how they pulled off that stuff.
"I kick ass for the Lord"


----------



## Death's Door

The Mad Ghoul


----------



## highbury

Prince of Darkness (1987)


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Mad Ghoul


----------



## austenandrews

_You're Next_

Pretty good for the genre, but it's not my genre.


----------



## Wrexalot

Sweet home Alabama.... The wife says if she has to watch horror movies for all of October then I'll have to suffer thru chick flicks in September...sigh..


----------



## heresjohnny

Ordered trick r treat, should get here by my birthday. Never have seen it, but have heard a lot about it on this forum


----------



## RoxyBlue

^It's a wonderful Halloween movie, HJ. Highly recommend it.


----------



## HorrorKnight

Trick r Treat is an awesome all around Halloween movie, actually just finished watching it earlier today with my nieces


----------



## drevilstein

Not really horror, but my 9 year old son and I had a Tim Burton film festival this weekend. Beetlejuice, Frankenweenie, and Mars Attacks. Ever since watching Nightmare Before Christmas he is a confirmed Burton fan.


----------



## Spooky1

heresjohnny said:


> Ordered trick r treat, should get here by my birthday. Never have seen it, but have heard a lot about it on this forum


It's one of the best Halloween movies I've seen. I expect you'll love it.


----------



## dstading

drevilstein said:


> Not really horror, but my 9 year old son and I had a Tim Burton film festival this weekend. Beetlejuice, Frankenweenie, and Mars Attacks. Ever since watching Nightmare Before Christmas he is a confirmed Burton fan.


I'm with drevilstein, I watched Frankenweenie at least three times last weekend. Watched Mars Attacks tonight.


----------



## kprimm

just watched Hocus Pocus again


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

The Innkeepers


----------



## HorrorKnight

Oculus


----------



## austenandrews

_Dark Skies_

Good creeps, slightly underbaked story.


----------



## Death's Door

Werewolf of London
Salem's Lot


----------



## austenandrews

_Leviathan_
Surprising cast, great set design, pretty cheesy pastiche movie.

_Salem's Lot_
The old Tobe Hooper TV miniseries. Holds up, more or less. The window scenes (you know which ones) are still terrifying.


----------



## drevilstein

_The Howling _- never gets old, though I still laugh at Dee Wallace's adorable werewolf at the end.


----------



## heresjohnny

I did watch trick r treat, and it lived up to expectations! Will have to watch again in October.


----------



## Spooky1

Cabin in the Woods


----------



## Creepitreal

The Lords of Salem-- very odd and unnerving at times, though the basic plot reminds me a lot of Rosemary's Baby.


----------



## Death's Door

Stir of Echoes


----------



## kprimm

Just watched Gargoyles.


----------



## stars8462

My daughter and I kicked off our "horror movie a night" march to Halloween with Sleepy Hollow


----------



## stars8462

Pumpkinhead


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

The Possession of Michael King


----------



## The Feejee Merman

Watched Spider Labyrinth a few nights ago. One of those horror movies that manages to be obviously low budget and relentlessly boring. It was recommended to me by a fellow Lovecraft fan. The vibe is there, but it's such a slog. I'm in love with the poster, though. 








Watch Dark Waters (1993) instead.


----------



## stars8462

Piranha (1978)


----------



## austenandrews

_Carrie_ (2013)
Not nearly as good as the original, but reasonably entertaining. Julianne Moore was great. I thought Chloe Moretz would be too pretty for the character, but she did a good job. (It occurs to me that I've seen five of her movies, and in four of them she racks up a significant body count. Go figure.)


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: It's that time of year....for sure.......Muh-ha-ha-ha-ha-haaaaaaa.:devil: I think I'll watch "The Uninvited" circa 1944.


----------



## Spanky

I introduced my 14 year old to "Zombieland" last night. She didnt know if she should laugh or be scared.


----------



## Death's Door

The Thing that wouldn't die
Dreamcatcher


----------



## RoxyBlue

Curse of the Cat People (1944)


----------



## stars8462

Silver Bullet


----------



## stars8462

Alien


----------



## austenandrews

_The Bay_
Reasonably effective. Very icky.


----------



## HorrorKnight

House of Wax


----------



## stars8462

The Hunt


----------



## Spooky1

Do episodes of Tree House of Terror count?


----------



## Death's Door

Spooky1 said:


> Do episodes of Tree House of Terror count?


Why not? I love The Simpson's halloween episodes.

Needful Things


----------



## stars8462

Arachnophobia


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

The Devil's Rejects
Texas Chainsaw Masacre Documentary


----------



## stars8462

Halloween (2007)


----------



## Death's Door

The Black Cat


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

Dead Snow


----------



## stars8462

Black Water


----------



## stars8462

The Tunnel


----------



## drevilstein

Sweeney Todd
The Stand


----------



## stars8462

Final Destination


----------



## austenandrews

_Alien Abduction_
Found footage thing. Doesn't do anything new. (Well, maybe one new thing.)


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

Just watched the 1st 5 episodes of "The Strain". It's fantastic so far.


----------



## stars8462

White Noise


----------



## Spooky1

Does Hocus Pocus count as horror?


----------



## Shiva

I just finished watching "The Possession of Michael King". Not half bad for a possession flick. Seems like the screenwriter did quite a bit of research on actual possession cases, and I think that makes the movie more realistic and creepy.

I also just rewatched "Rabid", which is a very interesting take on the typical vampire genre. This was one of David Cronenberg's earliest movies, but IMHO, it's also one of hi best. It has a very cheesy grindhouse feel that seemed synonymous with a lot of horror flicks in the 1970's


----------



## Death's Door

Spooky1 said:


> Does Hocus Pocus count as horror?


I believe so. I have been watching it on the Lifetime channel.

Frankenweenie


----------



## stars8462

Cold Prey


----------



## dstading

The Haunting (the 1962 original, of course)

Tomorrow is Tim Burton day...Frankenweenie, Corpse Bride and TNBC. Got my Oogie-Boogie shirt ready to go!


----------



## stars8462

The Hunted (2014)


----------



## stars8462

Honeymoon - not very enjoyable


----------



## drevilstein

Tried to watch VHS 2, stopped after the first story. I found the acting unwatchable. Too bad, because I enjoyed the first movie.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

drevilstein said:


> Tried to watch VHS 2, stopped after the first story. I found the acting unwatchable. Too bad, because I enjoyed the first movie.


You should give it another go. The 1st story was awful, but the others were really cool. If anything, at least watch the one story about the cult. It's great. There's other good ones as well......a pov zombie tale, a ufo tale. Overall it was way better than VHS 1.....with the exception of that 1st story.


----------



## drevilstein

OK then, guess I'll have to give it another shot, thanks Hog-Flu.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

drevilstein said:


> OK then, guess I'll have to give it another shot, thanks Hog-Flu.


No problem. I'd hate to see you miss that Cult story. It was really cool, and could have been a stand alone movie if they stretched it out.....and got rid of that damn crappy found footage format.


----------



## austenandrews

_The Haunting of Helena_
Really nice cinematography. The rest is okay. I appreciate what they were aiming for, anyway. Somebody give the director a good script.


----------



## stars8462

Cold Prey II


----------



## stars8462

Abbott & Costello Meet Frankenstein


----------



## Death's Door

Hellraiser
An American Ghost Story


----------



## stars8462

The Lost Boys


----------



## stars8462

Dog Soldiers


----------



## stars8462

The Thing (2011)


----------



## Death's Door

The Incredible Shrinking Man


----------



## HorrorKnight

Annabelle


----------



## rattle57

Just got done watching Rose Red. What a house! :xbones:


----------



## Pumpkin5

HorrorKnight said:


> Annabelle


:jol:How was it? I've heard some not good reviews.....


----------



## HorrorKnight

Yeah, I was leery about it after I heard the reviews too, but I thought it was pretty good. Not as good as The Conjuring and it could've been better, but I still thought it was a good movie, I thibk the reviews I read were a bit over exaggerated, but that's me


----------



## Death's Door

Hellraiser
Alien


----------



## stars8462

The Thing (1982)


----------



## kprimm

Just watched Pumpkinhead. Still one of my all time favorites. And The Frighteners.


----------



## stars8462

I Know What You Did Last Summer


----------



## austenandrews

_The Reaping_
Almost good.

_Shivers_
Not Cronenberg's finest hour.


----------



## stars8462

Lake Placid


----------



## Death's Door

The Nightmare Before Christmas


----------



## Spooky1

I Fankenstein, it was more of an action movie than horror.


----------



## Death's Door

The Ghost and Mrs. Muir - TCM has been showing the black and white movies featuring ghost stories (comedy and horror) on Thursday night.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^That's a wonderful old movie.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

RoxyBlue said:


> ^That's a wonderful old movie.


I saw it too! It's one of my favorites. I love Gene Tierney ... she was beautiful and talented. She's still on "my list." If her ghost comes back, I have permission ...


----------



## austenandrews

_Exorcismus_
Unremarkable.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

Eden Lake


----------



## stars8462

Scream


----------



## stars8462

Monster Squad


----------



## stars8462

The Frighteners


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dead Before Dawn - very campy/comedic


----------



## stars8462

Abominable - easily my favorite Bigfoot movie


----------



## RoxyBlue

Night of the Demons (2010). We always enjoy noting when there is a lack of continuity in scenes, as in the girl whose tank top went from being bloody to not bloody to bloody again. Apparently the producers just didn't care


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Alligator People


----------



## austenandrews

_Audrey Rose_


----------



## stars8462

Frailty


----------



## stars8462

Interview With A Vampire


----------



## drevilstein

Life After Beth - pretty good little zomedy


----------



## heresjohnny

RoxyBlue said:


> Night of the Demons (2010). We always enjoy noting when there is a lack of continuity in scenes, as in the girl whose tank top went from being bloody to not bloody to bloody again. Apparently the producers just didn't care


Tried watching this got about half way through and gave up


----------



## heresjohnny

The Uninvited, okay, more phsyco suspense then ghost movie.


----------



## stars8462

Rogue


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

Day of the Dead
I loved the movie as a kid but it seems dated now. I still enjoyed the flick, mainly because of the great practical effects from Savini, but man was the movie as a whole cheesy. The lame soundtrack was the worst part.


----------



## HorrorKnight

Nightmare on Elm Street 2


----------



## Death's Door

Abraham Lincoln Vampire Hunter
The Ghost Breakers
The Old Dark House


----------



## stars8462

When A Stranger Calls (2006)


----------



## Hauntiholik

spoilers


----------



## RoxyBlue

Watching Tremors" at the moment. It's wonderfully cheesy


----------



## stars8462

Final Destination 2


----------



## Spooky1

The Wolfman (1941)


----------



## highbury

Trick or Treat (1986) - 80s heavy metal awesomeness!

This one is on YouTube.


----------



## stars8462

The Houses October Built - pretty entertaining found footage flick about friends touring haunted attractions searching for a legendary extreme haunt


----------



## stars8462

Final Destination 3


----------



## austenandrews

_Oculus_
Pretty good supernatural thriller.


----------



## drevilstein

Halloween (original)
Warm Bodies


----------



## stars8462

The Final Destination (4)


----------



## stars8462

The Town That Dreaded Sundown (2014) - eh


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

Pulse: Japanese version


----------



## stars8462

Final Destination 5


----------



## highbury

Creepshow (1982) - So classic!


----------



## Spooky1

Spider Baby


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

The Mist


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

Almost Human....(almost not bad)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spider Baby - described as dark comedy horror.


----------



## Spooky1

The Haunting (1963)


----------



## stars8462

The Shortcut - not horrible, but also not very good


----------



## stars8462

Exists - very entertaining found footage bigfoot movie. The best part is they didn't hide the creature in the shadows or the darkness of the woods.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

Bad Milo - Not really horror......comedy horror. Bathroom humor at it's best. I feel like a child saying it but I was rather amused. Many lol moments.


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*"I Frankenstein", pretty good movie after seeing it for a second time. Didn't know what to think after seeing it the first time, but liked it this time! I like the mixing of the Gothic, with the modern day theme. *_


----------



## RoxyBlue

ParaNorman - funny horror


----------



## austenandrews

_Village of the Damned_
The original. Man, those kids were creepy!


----------



## drevilstein

Purge:Anarchy


----------



## stars8462

Extraterrestrial - strange movie. Didn't seem to know during the first part if it wanted to be found footage or not. The special effects were a lot better than I expected from what appears to be straight-to-video. In fact, they were better than some big budget movies I've seen (X-Men Origins : Wolverine to be specific). Ending was also strange - there were aspects of it I didn't like, but other things I enjoyed. Definitely entertaining.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Watching "Twice Told Tales" as I type.


----------



## Timpbike

Salems lot. Great movie


----------



## Lord Homicide

Evil Dead 2013. FREAKY.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

Pontypool


----------



## MorbidFun

Black Sabbath


----------



## stars8462

Halloween (1978)


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

The Taking of Deborah Logan. It wasn't bad. Actually, I think it would have been awesome if it wasn't filmed in that f'n found footage style.


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*"You're Next" , my daughter really like it. I thought it was okay, just another movie of killings run ramped. *_


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

ichi the killer


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*"The Horror of it All" starring...get this now.....Pat Boone!*_


----------



## RoxyBlue

Watching "The Legend of Hell House (1973)"


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

Rigor Mortis


----------



## stars8462

Trick R Treat


----------



## RoxyBlue

Now watching "House of Wax" while unwinding from the Halloween festivities.


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Just finished watching a Vincent Price movie marathon on MGM tonight! *_


----------



## austenandrews

_The House That Dripped Blood_


----------



## Spooky1

Black Friday


----------



## austenandrews

_The Taking of Deborah Logan_
Decent flick for what it was.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

Deliver Us From Evil


----------



## austenandrews

_The Apparition_
Not awful but pretty paint-by-numbers.


----------



## DandyBrit

The Cabin in the Woods - different and fun


----------



## austenandrews

_They Live_
Not really horror, but even cheesier than I remembered.


----------



## goneferal

So should I rent the Houses October Built for 6.99 or buy it for 13.99? Anyone really like/ hate it?


----------



## HorrorKnight

I rented it for $6.99, but 8f I saw if for sale for $13.99 I probably would've bought it without watching it, cuz I'm weird like that, lol. I thought it was a pretty good movie, had a decent creep factor to it. If I see it on sale, I plan on buying it


----------



## HorrorKnight

Pardon my typos


----------



## Death's Door

Annabelle
The Haunting (1963)
Abbott and Costello meet Frankenstein
Hocus Pocus
The Wolfman (1941)
Dracula (with Frank Langella)
Halloween (1978)
Halloweentown


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

Night of the Demons 2
The Frighteners
High Tension


----------



## RoxyBlue

Doctor X


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

Repulsion


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

The Blair Witch Project - I had never seen it before....because of my hatred for found footage films. I gotta say, IDK what all the hype was about. I thought it was awful.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Twice Told Tales, starring Vincent Price.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Now watching "The Mummy" on Svengoolie.


----------



## Spooky1

Curious, I seem to be watching the same movies as Roxy.


----------



## Death's Door

I was watching "The Mummy" last night.

Also watched "The Corpse Bride"


----------



## RoxyBlue

Watching "Scary Movie 3" - pretty goofy.


----------



## austenandrews

_The Exorcist_
Finally showed it to my eldest son. I think he was impressed.

_Frankenstein's Army_
Fun stuff. Creature design was wonderfully bonkers.


----------



## highbury

_A Nightmare on Elm Street_ (1984) - Such a classic!
_Slime City_ (1988) - Such a non-classic! But I still enjoyed it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Cabinet of Caligari - I expected it to be cheesy, but it turned out to be an interesting treatment of madness.


----------



## HorrorKnight

Evil Dead (1981)


----------



## highbury

Mr. Jones (2013) - The movie that spotlighted Pumpkinrot's scarecrows. Not bad.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Soylent Green


----------



## Death's Door

Frankenstein on Svengoolie


----------



## HorrorKnight

Ouija


----------



## RoxyBlue

House of Dark Shadows
Horror of Dracula

(catching up on movies we recorded during Halloween week:jol


----------



## highbury

_Christmas Evil_ (1980) Ho! Ho! Ho-rror!!


----------



## kprimm

Wer


----------



## drevilstein

Wer was pretty cool.

I just watched a new werewolf movie with Nick Damici, as a blind Vietnam vet in a retirement community that is being ravaged by a werewolf. A little slow, but great tension and cool take on the werewolf genre.


----------



## drevilstein

Sorry, I forgot to say the title was Late Phases


----------



## RoxyBlue

Curse of the Demon


----------



## elputas69

Friday 13th, original yesterday. 
And, last week, Woman in Black, which gave me a ton of spooky haunt ideas. Loved the toys, the clowns and the monkeys.


----------



## HorrorKnight

The Babadook 
The ABCs Of Death
The Gravedancers


----------



## Spooky1

Torture Garden (1967) - it was an interesting movie, it has a well known cast, but I had never seen it before.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

The Bagabook
Susperia


----------



## Hairazor

Dead Before Dawn, a bit of a giggler


----------



## RoxyBlue

Watching "The Invisible Man Returns" on Svengoolie.


----------



## Death's Door

RoxyBlue said:


> Watching "The Invisible Man Returns" on Svengoolie.


Me too!


----------



## kprimm

Werewolf rising


----------



## Hairazor

I Frankenstein


----------



## HorrorKnight

As Above So Below


----------



## highbury

_Berberian Sound Studio_ (2012) - A slow burn, yet highly stylized film that is a feast for the ears.

_Silent Night, Deadly Night_ (1984) - Straightforward 80s slasher. Watch it only because it's the season and for the incredible scene at the beginning with Grandpa. "Punish!"

_Class of Nuke 'Em High_ (1986) - A campy, hilarious Troma trash classic!

_The Visitor_ (1979) - A bizarre sci-fi cult classic.


----------



## Death's Door

Dark Shadows w/Johnny Depp
Paranorman


----------



## Spooky1

The House That Dripped Blood


----------



## RoxyBlue

Island of Lost Souls


----------



## drevilstein

Exists


----------



## Haunt2530

Saw. All 8 of them


----------



## Death's Door

The Babadook


----------



## RoxyBlue

Eyes Without a Face - in French with subtitles


----------



## highbury

The Babadook
Ichi The Killer
Starry Eyes - Highly recommended!!


----------



## Spooky1

Abbott an Costello meet the Invisible Man


----------



## Haunt2530

The Grudge


----------



## drevilstein

Dark Skies


----------



## HorrorKnight

The Damned
The Taking of Deborah Logan
The House of The Devil


----------



## SPOOKY J

Prowl.... The camera work was so shaky I could barely watch it.


----------



## Spooky1

SPOOKY J said:


> Prowl.... The camera work was so shaky I could barely watch it.


I've never been a fan of the hand held camera style. I don't want to feel ill from the camera work.


----------



## Oaklawn Crematory

State of the Union address........Terrifying...


----------



## RoxyBlue

House of Horrors


----------



## highbury

Phase IV (1974)
The Crazies (1973)


----------



## Death's Door

House of Horrors
The Sacrament


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dementia 13


----------



## Death's Door

The Taking of Deborah Logan


----------



## highbury

Rats: Night of Terror
C.H.U.D.
You're Next


----------



## scareme

Annabelle


----------



## SPOOKY J

Cyrus


----------



## HorrorKnight

The Pact
The Sacrament


----------



## Spooky1

Tales of Terror
Weird Woman (on Svengoolie)


----------



## Death's Door

Horns


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Tomb of Ligeia


----------



## HorrorKnight

Wer


----------



## kprimm

The Houses October Built


----------



## highbury

Bay Of Blood (a.k.a. Twitch of the Death Nerve) - Yep!
Manos: The Hands of Fate - Nope!


----------



## Spooky1

The Leech Woman


----------



## Hauntiholik

The Cabin in the Woods


----------



## highbury

The Vampire Bat (1933)


----------



## Spooky1

The Haunted Palace - a Vincent Price movie we hadn't seen, a pretty good one


----------



## SPOOKY J

Trailer Park of Terror.


----------



## elputas69

Boogie man


----------



## Death's Door

Hocus Pocus


----------



## SPOOKY J

Smiley


----------



## highbury

Dead Snow 2: Red vs. Dead - So hilariously over the top, I really liked this one!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Raven (1963) - Vincent Price, Boris Karloff, Peter Lorre


----------



## scareme

Funny you mention Vincent Price. I just saw him tonight on a show about the Oscars. It was the clip where the streaker ran across stage behind. Man, that guy was classy. Vincent, not the streaker.


----------



## Death's Door

The Omen ( the original)
Brides of Dracula


----------



## SPOOKY J

Dead Snow 2: Red vs Dead
Really liked it. Very funny, I even learned a new way to siphon gas.


----------



## highbury

_The House by the Cemetery_ (1981) - Another Fulci gore classic!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Them! - I love that movie


----------



## HorrorKnight

Dead Snow
The Amityville Horror (1979, if I'm correct)


----------



## drevilstein

Honeymoon
Wolves


----------



## REAPER KING

The Babadook


----------



## highbury

_Nightmare City_ (1980) - Featuring the classic Italian "oatmeal" zombies!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Jungle Woman


----------



## scareme

The Bowery Boys Meet the Monsters


----------



## Goblin

Jungle Woman


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Cyclops (1957) - You know how there are some movies that are so bad that they're good? This is not one of them:googly:


----------



## SPOOKY J

Dead Clowns... Not worth watching. I had to fast forward a lot just to get through it.


----------



## Death's Door

King Kong vs. Godzilla on Svengoolie last night


----------



## RoxyBlue

Attack of the Puppet People


----------



## Death's Door

The Evil of Frankenstein
The Cell


----------



## highbury

_Tenebre_ (1982)
(Technically, I only watched 3/4 of it because I fell asleep, but I will definitely go back and rewatch it soon!  )


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Spring
HouseBound


----------



## SPOOKY J

Bubba Hotep
Annabelle


----------



## RoxyBlue

Watching "The Ghost and Mr Chicken" as we speak.


----------



## SPOOKY J

The Houses October Built (2014)


----------



## Death's Door

The Ghost and Mr. Chicken
Going to Pieces - The Rise and Fall of the Slasher Film (documentary)
Phantasm II
The Houses October Built
Housebound
The Omen
Jaws - Watching as I am posting


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Jaws
1408


----------



## SPOOKY J

Housebound


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Steel Magnolias.....wait.....well....there was a scary bunny in there....


----------



## RoxyBlue

This Island Earth


----------



## highbury

_Inferno_ (1980) Dario Argento's follow-up to _Suspiria_ in his "Three Mothers" trilogy. A weird movie, but it is beautifully shot with bold red, blue and yellow lighting. Liked this one a lot. And come to think of it, this trilogy about witches would make a great back story for a haunt!!


----------



## tallula.d

Last one's I watched were 
The Conjuring
Teeth (OMG crazy movie)
Season three of American Horror Story for the second time. 
The Pit and the Pendulum (just bought a box of Vincent Price movies). 

Just got all excited because I looked on Netflix today and Babadook is on! I have been wanting to see that, so will be watching tonight when the five year old goes to bed.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Paranormal Activity - more annoying than scary. The boyfriend is a jerk and the fact they stay in the house reminds me of the Geico commercial about how people in horror movies make bad decisions because that's what you do:jol:


----------



## drevilstein

Babadook, a little slow but creepy as hell!


----------



## Death's Door

The Ghost and Mrs. Muir


----------



## tallula.d

I watched Babadook and man it did give me the creeps. I totally related to the part where the kid gets in her bed every night clings to her, and grinds his teeth and she ends up on the edge of the bed with about five inches to sleep on! This is my nightly setup with a five year old!!! he he


----------



## SPOOKY J

Me too Tallula. I just finished The Babadook. My 4 yr old is back in my bed too. 7 more weeks till school is out and I can work on getting him back in his room.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Alien


----------



## RoxyBlue

Watching "The Jungle Captive" on Svengoolie.


----------



## Goblin

Children of the Damned
Attack of the 50 foot woman
Day of the Triffids


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Day of the Triffids is one of my favorites!


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> ^Day of the Triffids is one of my favorites!


Mine too. Too bad they cut out about 20 minutes out of I toward the end!


----------



## drevilstein

Annabelle
From the Dark


----------



## Death's Door

Flatliners


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

The Babadook


----------



## RoxyBlue

Saturday Morning Massacre - characters based on the Scooby Doo gang, and a movie in which there are many opportunities to say "When you're in a horror movie, you make bad decisions, because that's what you do"

Started watching part of "The Woman in Black" and then wisely decided to desist since it was going to be too haunting for me.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Knock Knock


----------



## bobzilla

Was that any good?



Sawtooth Jack said:


> The Babadook


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

bobzilla said:


> Was that any good?


The first half is some pretty creepy stuff and that kid is off the hook irritating...meaning he played his role well. It kind of winds down toward the end where it becomes more formulaic and much less scary than the start, but still a pretty interesting movie. I did want more from it though, so walked away with less than I was hoping for.


----------



## bobzilla

Thank you!



Sawtooth Jack said:


> The first half is some pretty creepy stuff and that kid is off the hook irritating...meaning he played his role well. It kind of winds down toward the end where it becomes more formulaic and much less scary than the start, but still a pretty interesting movie. I did want more from it though, so walked away with less than I was hoping for.


----------



## highbury

_Wolfcop_ (2014) - Definitely a fun movie!

_The Houses October Built_ (2014) - Started off great, and ended with a thud. It does, however, make me want to see the documentary from 2011 by the same name (?)...


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:_The Babadook_  The trailer looked a lot better than the movie turned out to be. I expected more...dook, dook, dook.... lots of screaming, I don't like screaming...


----------



## Death's Door

Abbott and Costello meet Frankenstein
Just finishing up watching Predator


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Hey, we have the same list!

Now watching Piranhaconda - really bad SyFy horror movie.


----------



## Spooky1

The Black Sleep. It has Rathbone, Chaney, Lugosi, John Carradine and Tor Johnson, how had I never even heard of this movie? Searching Amazon Prime for more classics.


----------



## drevilstein

Needle


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Cabin in the Woods


----------



## Death's Door

RoxyBlue said:


> The Cabin in the Woods


I watched it too. Hubby even was watching it and he doesn't watch horror movies that much.


----------



## drevilstein

I LOVE Cabin in the Woods, what a great concept


----------



## Spooky1

The Woman in Black.


----------



## Death's Door

After.Life (Christina Ricci stars in this)


----------



## highbury

_A Girl Walks Home Alone At Night_ (2014) - A stylish little Iranian noir vampire film. I really liked this one! And it's on Netflix now.


----------



## Death's Door

Sinister
The Possession of Michael King


----------



## booberry crunch

_You're Next_ (2011), _House Bound_ (2014), and _The Babadook_ (2014). All available on Netflix.


----------



## Death's Door

Devil


----------



## Death's Door

Blakula
Exorcist III
The Colony


----------



## kprimm

just watched Subspecies
Now Radu is a Vampire


----------



## scareme

Scream was on tonight. It's been a long time since I've seen it.


----------



## Spooky1

Island of Terror (on Svengoolie right now)


----------



## Death's Door

I also watched Scream and The Island of Terror


----------



## Death's Door

Dark Shadows (the movie)
Catching Dark Shadows (the soap opera in the 60's) on a new channel called Decades


----------



## kprimm

Subspecies 2 Bloodstone. Radu is a cool Vampire.


----------



## Death's Door

The Omen
Alien
Revenge of the Creature


----------



## Death's Door

The Land Unknown on Svengoolie


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Saw that, too!

Also watched "The Killer Shrews".


----------



## deadSusan

Haunted Mansion.


----------



## highbury

_Tower of London_ (1939)

_They Live_ (1988) So over-the-top with the craziest fight sequence ever committed to film! "And I'm all out of bubble gum."


----------



## drevilstein

saw the Poltergeist remake, don't bother


----------



## kprimm

Just watched SUCK


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

kprimm said:


> Just watched SUCK


if that's the movie I think it is, it has some pretty great music


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

i'm watching one of my favorites ... it's not really a halloween movie, but it does have scary aliens ... 

the music is great. the emotions are strong. the characters are awesome.


Chicken Little

Don't judge me.


----------



## Death's Door

Contracted - all I can say is "ewwww"


----------



## drevilstein

Watched _Let Us Prey _and _The Taking of Deborah Logan_ this weekend. Enjoyed both very much.


----------



## Death's Door

Invisible Ray on Svengoolie.


----------



## highbury

At MHC this weekend, I managed a two-fer!

_Blacula_ (1972)
_Scream Blacula Scream_ (1973)

Two absolute classics!


----------



## drevilstein

Byzantium


----------



## highbury

All zombies, all night:

_Zombie_ (1979)
_Burial Ground: The Nights of Terror_ (1981)
_Tombs of the Blind Dead_ (1972)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bride of Frankenstein


----------



## Spooky1

Cursed


----------



## madmomma

Bride of Frankenstein 1935 - gotta love it!


----------



## Goblin

Bride of Frankenstein
Trog


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Troll Hunter
Dagon
Contracted


----------



## highbury

Evil Dead II: Dead By Dawn
Sleepaway Camp 2: Unhappy Campers


----------



## Death's Door

Zombeavers
Bride of Frankenstein
Sinister


----------



## Spooky1

I had to look to see if Zombeavers was a real movie. Watched the trailer, I'll have to keep an eye out to see this one.


----------



## Death's Door

Spooky1 said:


> I had to look to see if Zombeavers was a real movie. Watched the trailer, I'll have to keep an eye out to see this one.


Yep - it's a real movie. It was the choice for movie night with my friends. It's on Netflix. We were laughing because it received 3.5 stars as a rating. That rating has got to be from guys. However, it was very entertaining and kept us laughing for a B movie.

Watching Manhunter right now. Red Dragon is the updated version of this movie.


----------



## drevilstein

Tormented
Attack the Block
Insidious 3 (yawn)


----------



## Goblin

The Fly (Original)
Mothra
Them


----------



## kprimm

Devils Pass


----------



## Death's Door

The Marsh


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dracula's Daughter
Horror of Dracula

Watching "Dracula, Prince of Darkness" at the moment.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

The Gorgon
Extraterrestrial
Carrie (the remake...mediocre)


----------



## Death's Door

The Curse of Frankenstein
Horror of Dracula
Dracula, Prince of Darkness


----------



## highbury

_The Mummy_ (1959)
_The Curse of Frankenstein_ (1957)


----------



## kprimm

the gate


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Devil's Pass
The Awakening
Mercy (don't bother)


----------



## DandyBrit

Zombeavers (just like it sounds)


----------



## Spooky1

Cult of the Cobra (on Svengoolie)


----------



## drevilstein

Texas Chainsaw Massacre
Sinister
100 Bloody Acres


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

After


----------



## Death's Door

The Terror staring Boris Karloff and Jack Nicholson


----------



## Death's Door

Jaws
Jaws 2


----------



## drevilstein

Out of the Dark
Legion
The Others


----------



## Hauntiholik

The World's End (2013)
Kingsman: The Secret Service (2014)


----------



## Goblin

Earth vs. The Flying Saucers
It came from Outer Space
The Day the Earth stood Still
The Man From Planet X
Invisible Invaders
They came from beyond space


----------



## Death's Door

Earth vs Flying Saucers
It came from Outer Space
Silver Bullet
Watching Hocus Pocus right now


----------



## Spooky1

They came from Beyond Space


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

Zombeavers
WolfCop


----------



## Death's Door

The Invisible Man on Svengoolie
Hocus Pocus


----------



## drevilstein

The Pact 2 (not as good as the first one)


----------



## Spooky1

The Man from Planet X
The Invisible Man


----------



## Goblin

The Invisible Man
Mighty Joe Young (original)
King Kong


----------



## drevilstein

It Follows


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

Season 1 of Penny Dreadful


----------



## Death's Door

Shadow of the Cat on Svengoolie


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Saw that, too!

Watching "Sharktopus vs Whalewolf". Yes, it's a cheesy bad SyFy movie:jol:


----------



## Death's Door

Alien
Deliver Us From Evil
Watching American Werewolf in London on now


----------



## RoxyBlue

Watched part of Sharknado 3 last night - I should hang my head in shame for admitting that


----------



## Dave Leppo

Curse of Frankenstein (Hammer)


----------



## drevilstein

Hunted


----------



## zbfx

Just watched Clown (2014) Not released in the U.S. yet but it's up on youtube. Check it out, it's really fun!


----------



## DandyBrit

RoxyBlue said:


> Watched part of Sharknado 3 last night - I should hang my head in shame for admitting that


Watched it last night with hubby - I'm banned from mentioning the inconsistencies in the plot.


----------



## graveyardmaster

Taste the blood of Dracula.(.Hammer)


----------



## DandyBrit

Dark Skies


----------



## Spooky1

Son of Dracula.

As well as parts of Sharknado 1, 2 and 3 ( they just keep getting worse)


----------



## Death's Door

Blackula
Son of Dracula


----------



## drevilstein

Willow Creek
The Hills Run Red


----------



## Death's Door

The Ghost and Mrs. Muir - I always have to watch this movie every time is on the TCM channel. I watched it all the way through last October for the first time and now it's on my list of favorite movies

The Kiss of the Vampire on Svengoolie


----------



## drevilstein

The Cave


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Spooky1 said:


> Son of Dracula.
> 
> As well as parts of Sharknado 1, 2 and 3 ( they just keep getting worse)


We watched Zombie Shark the other day. We laughed and laughed and laughed.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Death's Door said:


> The Ghost and Mrs. Muir - I always have to watch this movie every time is on the TCM channel. I watched it all the way through last October for the first time and now it's on my list of favorite movies
> 
> The Kiss of the Vampire on Svengoolie


I loved the TV series of The Ghost and Mrs. Muir when I was a kid.


----------



## Death's Door

Haunted Bayou said:


> I loved the TV series of The Ghost and Mrs. Muir when I was a kid.


I knew of the series but never watched it. I might have to check it out.

Just watched Hocus Pocus and Cabin in the Woods


----------



## Spooky1

Jaws, always one of our favorites


----------



## madmomma

Just watched "The Raven" c. 1935 with Bela and Boris (no, they're not my kids, LOL) Don't remember seeing this one before...an oldie, a little odd, but B&B, although rivals, made this a cool to watch.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

Eat


----------



## RoxyBlue

Also watched "The Raven" on Svengoolie The Sven-surround sequence with the old Flash Gordon clips after the movie were a total hoot.


----------



## Spooky1

Army of Darkness & Predator 2


----------



## Hairazor

Practical Magic (one of my favs)


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Mr. Jones
Grabbers


----------



## Death's Door

The Raven on Svengoolie last night
Sharknado 2
Sharknado 3 
It was a "Frank" kind of day today


----------



## drevilstein

Wyrmwood: Road of the Dead - really fun Aussie zombie flic
Burying the Ex
Into the Grizzly Maze
Sharktopus versus Whalewolf (yep, that's right, whalewolf)


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

I agree drevilstein, Wyrmwood was great fun.

What We Do in the Shadows: another fun movie that I recommend everyone sees. A great mocumentary about vampires.


----------



## drevilstein

Oh yeah, I loved What We Do in the Shadows


----------



## highbury

_Dracula, Prince of Darkness_ (1966)
_Dracula Has Risen From The Grave_ (1968)


----------



## madmomma

Texas Chainsaw Massacre (1974)


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

Antichrist: Not sure if I loved it or hated it. One of those rare movies that make even the most hard core horror fan cringe.


----------



## Death's Door

Invisible Man's Revenge


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Saw that, too:jol:


----------



## Goblin

Invisible Man's Revenge
The Hollow
Target Earth
Varan the Unbelievable


----------



## drevilstein

Harbinger Down - don't bother


----------



## skeletonowl

Nekromantik- a very dirty and wacky film about necrophilia. Highly recommend if you like intense horror and exploitation. Became my new favorite exploitation next to I Drink Your Blood. Not for everyone, it's very vile.


----------



## madmomma

Woman in Black 2
Sinister
Halloween


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

The Shrine


----------



## Death's Door

The Thing that couldn't die on Svengoolie


----------



## stars8462

The Houses October Built - really enjoyable found footage film about haunted houses


----------



## RoxyBlue

Monster on the Campus (Svengoolie) - I wanted to slap half the people in the movie for being so stupid. Seriously, who cuts his hand on a dead coelacanth's teeth, sticks his hand in the bloody water, and then puts his hand in his mouth when there's a sink in the same room where he can wash his hands:googly:?


----------



## drevilstein

Backcountry
The Visit


----------



## highbury

_Burnt Offerings_ (1976) Very slow burn, but great ending.
_Hell of the Living Dead_ (1980) Classic Italian zombie cheese. AWESOME ending!
_The Slumber Party Massacre_ (1982) - 80s slasher classic!


----------



## Duchess

Nightmare Castle
The Ghost
Black Sunday
She Beast

All starred Barbara Steele


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

The Woman in Black II
The Houses October Built
From the Dark

I want all of my time watching those back...


----------



## stars8462

Fright Night (2013)


----------



## Death's Door

The Visit
Hold That Ghost on Svengoolie


----------



## stars8462

Pumpkinhead


----------



## stars8462

Friday The 13th (2009)


----------



## drevilstein

We Are Still Here - pleasantly surprised, good flick


----------



## stars8462

Abbott & Costello Meet Frankenstein


----------



## stars8462

Dark Skies


----------



## Goblin

Son of Frankenstein


----------



## kprimm

The Lost Boys
Twilight zone the movie


----------



## stars8462

Hellions - uggggggg/ I couldnt even finish watching it.


----------



## drevilstein

Sleepy Hollow
Lost Boys


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Just watched a movie called "Maggie". Pretty unique take on how a father watches his daughter change into a zombie over time after getting bitten. How he copes with the choice of either putting her in quarantine or killing her before it fully takes over. Really good movie!

The ending will surprise you, just as it did me! 
*_


----------



## SPOOKY J

It follows....kinda drags on.


----------



## Troll Wizard

SPOOKY J said:


> It follows....kinda drags on.


_*The movie is slow at times, actually most of the time. And there is not much dialog either. But it still is a good movie and having a fathers take on whether or not to kill one's daughter I think would weigh on most of us. Which is what's happening here. *_


----------



## stars8462

SPOOKY J said:


> It follows....kinda drags on.


I thought it was great

Final Destination


----------



## stars8462

Final Destination 2


----------



## stars8462

Final Destination 3


----------



## RoxyBlue

Two on a Guillotine

Now watching the original "House on Haunted Hill"


----------



## Goblin

House on Haunted Hill
The Haunting
House of 1,000 Corpses
House of Dark Shadows


----------



## kitchie

Insidious 3 was the last horror movie I've seen..


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Haunting (1963)


----------



## highbury

_Army of Darkness_ (1992) - The masterpiece!! If you haven't seen this one yet, you're a primitive screwhead!

_Wyrmwood: Road of the Dead_ (2014) - A decent Aussie zombie flick with some new ideas on the usual tired zombie theme, which was refreshing.

_Deathdream (Dead of Night)_ (1974) A bit slow, but a killer ending!

_Profondo Rosso (Deep Red)_ (1975) An absolute Argento classic!!


----------



## kprimm

Kantemir.....so, so.
Robert Englund is in it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Watching "Night Monster" on Svengoolie.


----------



## stars8462

The Final Destination


----------



## spideranne

Watching "Night of the Living Dead" on the Movie Channel. It's good to go back to the classics.


----------



## stars8462

Final Destination 5


----------



## Spooky1

The House of Seven Corpses


----------



## bobzilla

"The Visit"


----------



## stars8462

Cabin in The Woods


----------



## bobzilla

Poltergeist (re-make)
It was decent.


----------



## stars8462

Bad Moon - My all time favorite Werewolf movie


----------



## RoxyBlue

Watching "The Devil Bat".


----------



## drevilstein

The Woods (2005)


----------



## stars8462

It Follows


----------



## stars8462

The Final Girls - more of a comedy, but still a slasher film


----------



## stars8462

Friday the 13th (1980)


----------



## Spooky1

Corruption (1968) - Bad 60's horror, with really bad music


----------



## stars8462

Friday The 13th Part 2


----------



## stars8462

Friday The 13th Part 3


----------



## zombastic

Tales of Halloween


----------



## Spooky1

The Curse of the Mummies tomb


----------



## stars8462

The Pack - not a bad movie


----------



## Pumpkin5

:undecidekin:I wish people would give a rating, or at least a thumb up or down.... How do you guys expect me to pick out a movie????


----------



## stars8462

Friday The 13th Part 4


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Cat and the Canary on Svengoolie


----------



## zombastic

Pumpkin5 said:


> :undecidekin:I wish people would give a rating, or at least a thumb up or down.... How do you guys expect me to pick out a movie????


 Tales of Halloween...2 thumbs up.


----------



## Pumpkin5

zombastic said:


> Tales of Halloween...2 thumbs up.


^:jol:Thank you! That's what I needed!


----------



## stars8462

Pumpkin5 said:


> ^:jol:Thank you! That's what I needed!


Friday The 13th Part 5

3 outta 5 stars.
Not horrible like Part 9
Not bad like Part 8
But it's not Jason, so its just OK


----------



## stars8462

Ginger Snaps

2 out of 5 stars
Interesting take on werewolves. Unfortunately it wasn't my cup of tea


----------



## stars8462

Friday The 13th Part 6

4 outta 5 stars
The beginning of Zombie Jason. Would have loved to seen him played by Kane Hodder in this, but no such luck.
Really entertaining. Lots of good kills. What more could I ask for.


----------



## RoxyBlue

House of Dark Shadows


----------



## Spooky1

RoxyBlue said:


> House of Dark Shadows


If you liked the original Dark Shadows TV show, you'll like House of Dark Shadows. It's basically the whole series in a single movie. I give it a thumbs up.


----------



## hippieman556

Halloween


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hocus Pocus - amusing horror


----------



## kprimm

Just saw Crimson Peak, Liked this one alot. The Ghosts were Awesome!


----------



## stars8462

Friday The 13th Part 7


----------



## drevilstein

Crimson Peak
They


----------



## stars8462

Friday The 13th Part 8

2nd worst movie in the series, right behind Jason Goes To Hell


----------



## stars8462

Tales of Halloween - very entertaining. Didnt like one or two of the tales, but really enjoyed the rest


----------



## kprimm

Werewolf in a girls Dormitory, The Mummy


----------



## RoxyBlue

30 Nights of Paranormal Activity with the Devil inside the Girl with the Dragon Tattoo. Yes, it's a real movie along the lines of the Scary Movie movies:jol:


----------



## stars8462

Cub
Not a bad movie - just not hat I was expecting, nor was it my type of movie


----------



## RoxyBlue

The original "Dracula" on Svengoolie


----------



## SterchCinemas

Just watched Apartment 1303 with my friend and my sister. And it has to be the worst "horror" movie I have ever seen.


----------



## stars8462

Salem's Lot
The original version of course - still one of the best vampire movies available


----------



## drevilstein

Maggie - better than I thought
Hocus Pocus - always fun
Goosebumps - more for smaller kids
Tales of Halloween - LOVED IT!


----------



## stars8462

Pay The Ghost - not a bad STV movie with Nicolas Cage


----------



## stars8462

Dark Was The Night - very enjoyable low budget film.


----------



## highbury

_Witchboard_ (1986) - Ooohhh, Tawny Kitaen looks so hot when she's possessed!!
_A Nightmare on Elm Street 3: Dream Warriors_ (1987) - Dokken, dude.
_WNUF Halloween Special_ (2013) - Highly recommended. A really interesting and fun retro 80s TV concept. Full movie is on YouTube.


----------



## drevilstein

Amigo Undead - horror comedy


----------



## stars8462

Haunt - surprisingly enjoyable werewolf movie with an interesting design for the creature. I liked it enough that I'll be adding it to my yearly Halloween movies.


----------



## drevilstein

I can't find a movie called Haunt about a werewolf, can you provide more info?


----------



## Death's Door

Hocus Pocus
The Omen (original)


----------



## Spooky1

drevilstein said:


> I can't find a movie called Haunt about a werewolf, can you provide more info?


Is this the movie? http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2386278/


----------



## stars8462

drevilstein said:


> I can't find a movie called Haunt about a werewolf, can you provide more info?


I goofed - I had hauntforum on my mind.

The movie is called Howl - sorry for the confusion


----------



## stars8462

Goosebumps - I really liked this and will be adding it to my list of movies to watch before Halloween next year


----------



## bobzilla

Maggie - Good one!


----------



## stars8462

Storage 24

I don't believe I've ever seen a horror movie with a cast or completely unlikable characters before. Cant really say the movie was horrible - but without having someone to root for, its sorta pointless


----------



## stars8462

The Howling - oh my. Creatures do not hold up, fortunately the story does.

Halloween - of course the original, and best Halloween movie ever made


----------



## Otaku

Evil Dead 2
Love the laughing deer head!


----------



## Death's Door

Halloween (the original)
The Exorcist

Some channels on cable were doing marathons on Nov. 1st as "Halloween Hangover" and showed the "Halloween" original and sequels.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Cat People

Dracula, Prince of Darkness


----------



## drevilstein

Wickerman (original)
Final Girls - great horror/comedy


----------



## JustJimAZ

Tales of Halloween


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

Blood Tomahawk - Pretty good horror/western


----------



## RoxyBlue

Watching "Frankenstein Created Woman"


----------



## Death's Door

American Werewolf in London (still love the awesome effects of the werewolf transformation in this movie)
Night of the Living Dead (original)


----------



## Spooky1

Hey the hospital has MeTV, so I got to watch Tarantula (until I fell asleep). RoxyBlue recorded it on the dvr so I can watch what I missed.


----------



## Death's Door

Tales of Halloween
Tarantula on Svengoolie
The Shining (1980)
The Exorcism of Emily Rose


----------



## tarpleyg

I was home sick yesterday so I watched ABCs of Death 2. Very strange flick but I was mesmerized the whole time. What does that say about me?


----------



## Death's Door

Sleepy Hollow (w/Johnny Depp)
Dark Shadows (w/Johnny Depp)

It was a Tim Burton/Johnny Depp night


----------



## madmomma

Death's Door said:


> Sleepy Hollow (w/Johnny Depp)
> Dark Shadows (w/Johnny Depp)
> 
> It was a Tim Burton/Johnny Depp night


My kind of night!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Homicidal - classic low budget William Castle


----------



## RoxyBlue

Watching "The Deadly Mantis" on Svengoolie


----------



## Spooky1

The Devils Bride - Christopher Lee as the good guy for once. Not bad for 60's horror.


----------



## Death's Door

RoxyBlue said:


> Watching "The Deadly Mantis" on Svengoolie


Me too!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bedlam


----------



## Spooky1

The Body Snatcher. A Karloff/Lugosi movie we hadn't seen.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dead of Night (1945)


----------



## Goblin

Reptilicus
Octaman


----------



## Spooky1

Tremors - one of our all time favorites


----------



## bobzilla

The Babadook.
Super creepy movie.
I enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## Death's Door

The Thing from another world on TCM channel
The Thing (John Carpenter movie)

It was "the thing" to do!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Munsters Go Home on Svengoolie


----------



## Spooky1

The Tingler, a Vincent Price classic


----------



## goneferal

Just saw Krampus. I had a blast. I'll definately be getting the Blu-ray for annual viewings. It was wicked fun and visually well put together. The monsters were great.


----------



## kprimm

Krampus, what an Awesome movie! I really liked this one. I agree with goneferal. Buying this one and will be watching every year. I had high hopes for this one and all was fulfilled.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Silver Bullet - a werewolf movie


----------



## Spooky1

The original House of Wax, with Vicent Price. A classic.


----------



## Goblin

Return of the Living Dead 2
Fright Night (original)


----------



## Death's Door

RoxyBlue said:


> Silver Bullet - a werewolf movie


For some reason I love this movie and watch it whenever it's on tv. I do have the dvd but still watch it on the tube.

A Christmas Carol (with Jim Carrey) Animated.


----------



## Goblin

Poltergeist 2


----------



## graveyardmaster

Draik41895 said:


> The Conjuring
> Noroi: the curse
> The Corridor
> Absentia
> The Tunnel
> 
> Also currently watching Hemlock Grove, i heard it got bad reviews, But I definitely like it enought o keep watching so far


The Conjuring..scary movie P**sed my pants lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Mole People


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Monster and the Girl, courtesy of Svengoolie


----------



## Goblin

The Last Man on Earth


----------



## RoxyBlue

Crescendo
Night of the Demon
Frankenstein 1970


----------



## highbury

_Night of the Demons_ (1988)
_Dellamorte Dellamore (Cemetery Man)_ (1994) - HIGHLY recommended!
_Deathgasm_ (2015) - HIGHLY HIGHLY recommended!! A nearly perfect horror comedy
_Krampus_ (2015) - I had the entire theater to myself. Amazing.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dark and Stormy Night
The Lost Skeleton of Cadavra
The Lost Skeleton Returns Again


----------



## Goblin

The Mysterious Island
Earth vs. The Flying Saucers
Godzilla vs. Monster Zero


----------



## Spooky1

20 Million Mile to Earth
Valley of the Gwangi


----------



## Goblin

The Fly (original)
Them


----------



## RoxyBlue

Werewolf of London on Svengoolie


----------



## Goblin

I watched that one too


----------



## SPOOKY J

Cooties...a goofy tongue in cheek flick. I couldn't stop laughing at the play ground scene.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Hound of the Baskervilles


----------



## Death's Door

Goblin said:


> I watched that one too


I did too. I guess it was a Svengoolie night.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

The Omen: The Original version


----------



## kprimm

Something in the woods


----------



## Goblin

The Creeping Unknown
The Creature
King Kong Escapes
Avalanche Sharks


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dracula AD 1972 - Christopher Lee and Peter Cushing were unable to help the flick rise above the cheesiness of the 70s soundtrack:googly:


----------



## AtmosFX_Jen

I love scary movies but am partial to the ones that are actually scary and not just stress masking as fear. While I appreciate things like Hostel and the Saw movies for what they are, they're not my cup of tea for the most part.

I mainly stick to supernatural thrillers or really well done terror. The Descent was one of the scariest movies I've ever seen and I was scared way before the monsters showed up because of the small spaces and no light. It felt very claustrophobic.

I also appreciate the classics like Rosemary's Baby, The Omen, Texas Chainsaw Massacre, and The Exorcist. Been awhile since I've watched a really good one. I gotta get working on my list! I think It Follows will be next.


----------



## DandyBrit

Killer Klowns from Outer Space - haven't seen it for over 20 years.

Forgotten what it was like - perhaps that was a good thing.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Smash Cut... Wish I hadn't. I liked the concept but really poor acting.


----------



## Goblin

Dead Man's Eyes

Leprechaun


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Woods


----------



## Spooky1

This Island Earth - a classic!


----------



## Goblin

The Town that dreaded sundown
This Island Earth
Horror Express


----------



## kprimm

Crimson Peaks.....again


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Boy Who Cried Werewolf - pretty bad.


----------



## Goblin

The Boy Who Cried Werewolf 
The Town that Dreaded Sundown
Invasion of the Star Creatures
Invisible Invaders


----------



## Spooky1

House of the long Shadows


----------



## kprimm

the Blob with kevin Dillon 
and The Horror Express with Christopher Lee and Peter Cushing


----------



## Goblin

The Mummy (original)
The Monster that Challenged the World
Them


----------



## RoxyBlue

Phantom of the Opera (1962) - a Hammer interpretation of the story.


----------



## Hairazor

The Lost Boys


----------



## Goblin

The Ghost in the Invisible Bikini
Frankenstein meets the Wolfman
The Black Scorpion
Hangar 18


----------



## SPOOKY J

A Christmas Horror Story


----------



## RoxyBlue

Time of Their Lives (on Svengoolie)


----------



## Goblin

Seen that too
The Invisible Man
The Raven (Vincent Price & Boris Karloff)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Pit and the Pendulum


----------



## Spooky1

The Raven


----------



## Goblin

13 Ghosts (original)


----------



## kprimm

Exists
Howl


----------



## Goblin

Fright Night (original)
The Lady in White


----------



## Goblin

Theater of Blood


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Invisible Man
Bride of Frankenstein
(catching up on recorded Svengoolie flicks)


----------



## Goblin

Black Sabbath


----------



## kprimm

The Uninvited
The beast of Whitehall


----------



## Draik41895

does Jaws count?
Bram Stoker's Dracula
Alien
Aliens


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Cabinet of Dr Caligari (1919) on TCM


----------



## Goblin

The Legend of Hell House


----------



## Goblin

Waxworks
Waxworks 2 Lost in time


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Brain that Wouldn't Die


----------



## RoxyBlue

Watched the last part of the original Fright Night. Tried to watch two Italian horror movies (The House by the Cemetery and Graveyard of Horrors) but they were so bad we had to give up the effort.


----------



## AtmosFX_Jen

RoxyBlue said:


> The Brain that Wouldn't Die


I've only seen the Mystery Science Theater 3000 version of this.


----------



## Goblin

Village of the Giants


----------



## SPOOKY J

Crimson Peaks


----------



## Goblin

Murder at the Zoo


----------



## RoxyBlue

Soylent Green


----------



## RoxyBlue

Five Million Years to Earth


----------



## Rick

The Uninvited


----------



## kprimm

Dark was the night


----------



## Goblin

Five Million years to Earth
The Car
Child's Play


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Beast with a Million Eyes. You know how some movies are so bad that they're good? This is not one of those movies:jol: Bad dialogue, bad music, stilted acting.


----------



## bobzilla

Krampus


----------



## The Halloween Lady

I just got Screambox on Roku so I'm starting a horror movie binge watch! Yay.

Bob, please explain the ending of Krampus to me.... I'm slow.


----------



## Goblin

Them
Day the Earth stood still
Calling Dr. Death
The Beast with a million eyes
I am legend


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I watched Krampus at the insistence of another HF member. Well.....it was definitely different than what I expected. For me it seemed like a mash-up of lots of different movie ideas. Not much original about the movie in my opinion, but maybe that was my interpretation. It borrowed a lot from _Christmas Vacation_, with the annoying relatives coming over for Christmas, and then a bit from NBC with the wicked toys that go after the family. And then the ending, getting the Krampus bell as a gift for Max, brought to mind _The Polar Express_. And of course, borrowing heavily from _It's a Wonderful Life _with the whole idea, was it a dream? Did it really happen?? All I needed was Mr. Gower to show up with some poison for little Maxipad. There were some creepy scenes and the blizzard was a nice touch. I thought it could have been so much more. Maybe it was as intended, making a farce of Christmas classics to bring to life Krampus, or maybe I just expect to much these days. It wasn't terrible, it wasn't great....:undecidekin:


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Comedy of Terrors - Vincenr Price, Peter Lorre, Boris Karloff, and Basil Rathbone round out the cast of this more silly than horrific movie


----------



## highbury

Spookies (farting mud zombies, anyone??)
Demons
Night Train To Terror (bizarre, cheesy, awesome)
Turbo Kid
Hellions
Sorority House Massacre


----------



## RoxyBlue

Watching "The Incredible Shrinking Man" on Svengoolie.


----------



## highbury

Haxan - Witchcraft Through The Ages
The Fog (so classic!!)
The Demon's Rook (worth a watch on Amazon Prime)
The Church
The Beyond (FINALLY saw this Lucio Fulci classic)


----------



## Hairazor

Goosebumps / Jack Black


----------



## RoxyBlue

Black Sabbath - a trio of short stories introduced by Boris Karloff


----------



## Goblin

Zoombies
The Incredible Shrinking Man


----------



## kprimm

The Witch
I liked this one. I study alot of the old Witch and superstitions from the old new england times and this movie was spot on.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Abbott and Costello Meet the Mummy (Svengoolie)


----------



## Goblin

Empire of the Ants
Food of the Gods


----------



## RoxyBlue

Watching "The Snake Woman" on Comet at the moment.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Dr. Syn : The Scarecrow of Romney Marsh

I know it's not really a "horror" movie ... but it did scare the crap out of me as a kid. But I loved it! I had the 45 rpm record and I listened to the theme song all day long. A year or so ago my wife got me the DVD set. (I looked it up today, and it's selling for anywhere from $250 to $300 now.)

I would love an action figure from the movie, but there isn't one.


----------



## RoxyBlue

She-Wolf of London


----------



## DandyBrit

The Pyramid (2014)


----------



## highbury

_Anthropophagus_ (1980)
_Absurd_ (1981) - AWESOME FINAL SCENE
_Frankenstein's Castle of Freaks_ (1973)
_Mardi Gras Massacre_ (1978) - MUST-SEE TRASH!!!


----------



## Hairazor

The Boy, a creepy little movie


----------



## RoxyBlue

Watching "Pillow of Death" on Svengoolie


----------



## RoxyBlue

Jaws - such a classic!


----------



## Spooky1

Howl, and I'm watching with a full moon out.


----------



## Goblin

Jaws of Satan

(Devil in the form of a cobra!)


----------



## Dyad

Behind the Mask: The Rise of Leslie Vernon

The next great psycho horror slasher has given a documentary crew exclusive access to his life. 

From 2006 thought it was an interesting take on the "reality" style of filming.


----------



## Spooky1

Island of Lost Souls


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Oblong Box


----------



## ghoststory

Just watched the Conjuring 2.


----------



## Dyad

Just watched the Conjuring 2 as well.


----------



## RoxyBlue

House of Dracula


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

JUst binge watched Stranger Things on Netflix. 8 episodes and it was F'ing fantastic. Y'all need to watch it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Cult of the Cobra


----------



## Dyad

The Abominable Dr. Phibes


----------



## RoxyBlue

Jaws 3 - not up to the quality of the original Jaws.


----------



## Goblin

Lake Placid


----------



## Dyad

The Conqueror Worm 
Dr. Phibes Rises Again


----------



## RoxyBlue

Watching some of the Simpson "Treehouse of Horror" episodes at the moment.


----------



## Grimplestiltskin

..i know i know."you been under a rock?" but just watched Crimson Peak with wife tonight.


----------



## Longmont Haunt

It was earlier this summer, but we recently watched "Night Shift" streaming on Netflix. I was seriously impressed! One of the better scary movies I've seen in recent memory. Also, Dale and Tucker versus Evil is amazing!

Cheers!


----------



## kprimm

Lights out.....liked this one alot!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Grimplestiltskin said:


> ..i know i know."you been under a rock?" but just watched Crimson Peak with wife tonight.


:jol:Apparently me too...haven't seen it. Is it any good?


----------



## Pumpkin5

kprimm said:


> Lights out.....liked this one alot!


:jol:Scale of 1 to 10?


----------



## kprimm

I would give it an 8


----------



## kprimm

Just watched The Forrest and The Boy


----------



## kprimm

Wakewood and Don't let him in


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

Reanimator ......for like the 50th time


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sharknado 4


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Beast of Curucu on Svengoolie. Really slow pace and a whole lot of jungle stock footage.


----------



## Goblin

Arachnaquake
Big Ass Spider


----------



## Dyad

Pay The Ghost


----------



## Dyad

Lights Out


----------



## SPOOKY J

2001 Maniacs
The Hallow


----------



## Goblin

Night Monster
Last Man on Earth


----------



## kprimm

The Cave


----------



## Spooky1

Night Monster


----------



## DandyBrit

Sharknado 4

Scouts Guide to the Zombie Apocalypse (I will never forget the bedroom window and trampoline scene - I thought it was the zombies tie the hero was grabbing onto - it wasn't!!!!!)


----------



## Dyad

Amityville Terror


----------



## Acererak

The Hallow


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

The Vatican Tapes


----------



## Goblin

Drag me to Hell
The Black Castle
The Vampire


----------



## Spooky1

Also watched The Black Castle, on Svengoolie. Never saw this one before.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Southbound.... I loved the reapers. A little let down by the movie though.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

SPOOKY J said:


> Southbound.... I loved the reapers. A little let down by the movie though.


I thought it was real good


----------



## Dyad

American Conjuring


----------



## Dyad

The Remains


----------



## Dyad

Southbound


----------



## RoxyBlue

Jungle Captive


----------



## SterchCinemas

Rewatched Nightmare on Elm Street 3. Not as good as I remember.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Frozen Ghost on Svengoolie, one of the Inner Sanctum mysteries. There were, however, no ghosts and nothing frozen:jol:


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

Hush
I am not a Serial Killer
Visions


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:The Houses October Built.....uhm...I actually really liked this film...there were some weird action, "blair witch" scenes...but overall, I really thought it was good.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:So many good films....


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

31. I liked it. Nothing groundbreaking but enjoyable. Kind of like a horror remake of The Running Man.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Watching Man Made Monster on Svengoolie at the moment


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Saw Lights Out in a dollar theater this past week. Very nice!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I would LOVE it if people would give a thumbs up or down and tell if they liked it or not according to what they KNOW about the film....come on....please!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Killer Shrews courtesy of Mystery Science Theater 3000.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Beginning of the End - classic cheesy B movie featuring very large and hungry locusts.


----------



## highbury

_We Are Still Here_ (2015) - A decent haunted house story. (Thumbs up for Pumpkin 5)

_King of the Zombies_ (1941) - Outside of a very less-than-PC character portrayal, a fun, classic zombie flick. (Thumbs up for Pumpkin 5)

_Baskin_ (2015) - I really loved this odd Turkish horror film, where a group of police officers take a strange trip to hell. (BIG thumbs up for Pumpkin 5)

_Late Phases_ (2014) - Werewolf story with great FX by some of Robert Kurtzman's group, but I couldn't get past the annoyance of the main character. And I fell asleep before the end. (Thumbs down for Pumpkin 5)

_Little Shop of Horrors_ (1960) A totally goofy classic. (Thumbs up for Pumpkin 5)

_The Devil's Nightmare_ (1971) An old castle, the devil and a succubus. Works for me! (Thumbs up for Pumpkin 5)


----------



## Goblin

Island of Terro
The Beast with a million Eyes
Godzilla (Original)


----------



## highbury

_The VVitch_ (2015) - Deliberately slow, but beautifully shot and scored. The end is worth the wait. (Big thumbs up for Pumpkin 5)

_Rocktober Blood_ (1984) - Unbelievably cheesy heavy metal-ish slasher, but it's sooo good/bad - Available on YouTube. (Thumbs up for Pumpkin 5)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mad Monster on Mystery Science Theater 3000


----------



## SterchCinemas

Dead Alive, Urban Legends, and The Collector.


----------



## RoxyBlue

"Night of the Blood Beast" on Mystery Science Theater 3000


----------



## Dyad

It's not a movie but discovered Hellevator on Netflix here in Canada. It's a game show where contestants have to go through a haunted house like cross between fear factor and saw... got some great ideas from it.. Big thumbs up!

and like Roxy I recently watched Mad Monster on MST3K


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love MST3K:jol:

Watching "Bride of Frankenstein" at the moment.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

The original Texas Chainsaw Massacre.....for about the 20th time


----------



## Spooky1

Legend of Hell House
Fiend without a Face


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nosferatu (1922) - classic silent film.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Cabinet of Dr. Caligari (1919) - another classic but weird horror silent film


----------



## Dyad

Just watched Rob Zombie's "31". Liked this one a lot but i'm also a huge Rob Zombie fan so i may be a little bias.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hocus Pocus - more comedy than horror in a spooky way.


----------



## Spooky1

Zombieland


----------



## RoxyBlue

Watching the original "Little Shop of Horrors" - classic Corman cheese:jol:


----------



## Spooky1

Sleepy Hollow


----------



## highbury

I made time last night for _Frankenstein_ (1931). My all-time favorite.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Watching "The Unholy Three", a Lon Chaney silent from the 1920s.


----------



## Dyad

Just watched Hocus Pocus for the first time ever and it was cute.. also watched Knucklebones which i liked but thought a few scenes didn't need to be there. and I also watched Blackburn as well. Liked it would give it a thumbs up.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Thanks Highbury for rating them for me . I had a little marathon last week, trying to get in all my fav Halloween movies before I get too busy to take a break. I watched _Hocus Pocus_ (love it), _It's the Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown_, _The Legend of Sleepy Hollow_,_ The Nightmare Before Christmas_ (third time this season), _Corpse Bride_, the original _Halloween_, and _Burnt Offerings_. I highly recommend them all.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Black Friday - Boris Karloff as a doctor who transplants part of a gangster's brain into his dying friend, and Bela Lugosi as a gangster looking for the money the brain donor hid from the rest of the gang.


----------



## Pedagog

I watched Haunter last night, different.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Phantom from 10,000 Leagues - a 1950's radiation mutated monster flick that reveals the monster way too early in the film. No suspense there:jol:


----------



## highbury

_The Lords of Salem_ (2012) - Not bad, especially for a Rob Zombie movie. I actually give this one a thumbs up.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Gorgon - a Peter Cushing/Christopher Lee flick from the '50s


----------



## Goblin

The Creeping Flesh
Dracula's Daughter
The Devil Bat
The Killer Shrews
Poltergeist 2: The Other side


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooks Run Wild - a 1941 comedy/horror flick with Bela Lugosi and the Bowery Boys.


----------



## Goblin

The Horror of Dracula
The Lady in White
Billy the Kid vs. Dracula


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Treating myself to an EVIL DEAD marathon


----------



## RoxyBlue

Invisible Invaders
The Corpse Vanishes


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I watched "Stranger Things" and even though I am not a big aliens fan, the storyline was well thought out, the characters were likeable. I actually REALLY enjoyed the series. Netflix ROCKS!!! I will miss 11 though.

Or will I??????


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Watching Monster House


----------



## Spooky1

The Brain Eaters


----------



## Lord Homicide

Scanners... Best head explosion in cinematic history


----------



## RoxyBlue

The original "House on Haunted Hill". Love me some vintage Vincent Price. He was such a classy horror movie actor.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

Lights Out
The Hills Run Red


----------



## RoxyBlue

House of Wax (1953) - more classic Vincent Price


----------



## Spooky1

Watching Godzilla (2014), never saw this one


----------



## Goblin

The Black Scorpion
Children of the Damned
The Thing from another world
Abbott and Costello meet Frankenstein
The House on Haunted Hill
The Tingler
The Mad Magician
Time after Time


----------



## randomr8

The Woman in Black
Night of the Demon
It
The Devil's Bride
Halloween (original
THe Fog ( original 80 version)
I've gotten a book on Hammer Films and their X rated horror movies - looks like a deep interent dive to find the ones listed, most I've never heard of.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Manos, Hands of Fate - got a 1.9 rating out of 10 on IMDB. I'm surprised it got a rating above zero.


----------



## Spooky1

The Killer Shrews


----------



## RoxyBlue

Watching Voodoo Island (1957) - plot development is moving veerrrryyyy sloooooowly.


----------



## Dyad

Watched Trick or Treat (1986) and watching Repo! The Genetic Opera (2008)


----------



## RoxyBlue

I Walked With A Zombie - The more traditional island version of a voodoo-induced zombie


----------



## Dyad

Big Bad (2016), The Devil's Carnival (2012)


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Devil's Bride


----------



## Dyad

Don't Breathe and Dracula 2000


----------



## Dyad

Dracula II: Ascension and Dracula III: Legacy


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

The Monster


----------



## RoxyBlue

Scream of Fear (1961) - This one had a twist at the end that we did not see coming.


----------



## Dyad

Ghost Ship (2002), and Ghost Team (2016) this was recommended to me and it's a comedy more than anything horror.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Body Snatcher


----------



## RoxyBlue

Now watching "The Land Unknown" on Svengoolie


----------



## Dyad

Just watched Exorcist House of Evil (2016)


----------



## RoxyBlue

"Night of the Blood Beast" on Mystery Science Theater 3000


----------



## Dyad

The Windmill Massacre (2016) - Wasn't really expecting too much from this one as i had never heard of it but it was pretty good


----------



## Dyad

Grave Walkers (2015)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Murders in the Rue Morgue - the Karl Malden version


----------



## Dyad

The Hallow (2015), I walked with a zombie (1943)


----------



## Dyad

The Shelter (2015)


----------



## Dyad

Let's Be Evil (2016) I liked this one. Interesting take on augmented reality.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

Mobius....Korean film. I feel dirty for watching the whole thing.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Black Cat (1941) - hadn't seen this one before. More of a murder mystery involving an old lady, a bunch of cats (including the mysterious black cat), and bickering family members looking to get the money after the old lady was killed.


----------



## RoxyBlue

How to Make a Monster (1958)


----------



## Dyad

The Emeryville Experiments (2016), Ouija: Origin of Evil (2016)


----------



## Dyad

Morgan (2016)


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Return of the Vampire - a 1940s Lugosi film we hadn't seen.


----------



## Goblin

The Night Walker


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Saw that, too. It's definitely kind of creepy.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Toxic Avenger


----------



## RoxyBlue

Watching "Weird Woman" on Svengoolie


----------



## Dyad

watched Beyond the Gates (2016)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Brides of Dracula on Svengoolie


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Abominable Dr Phibes


----------



## Dyad

10 Cloverfield Lane Netflix classified it as Horror but it was more of a Mystery/Sci-fi


----------



## Dyad

Watching Krampus: the Christmas Devil (2013) .... It's bad... filming inconsistencies ... Walk into one police station and come out of another...


----------



## SPOOKY J

Tales of Halloween
31
Dracula Reborn (2015)


----------



## Dyad

13 sins (2014)


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

The Blair Witch (2016)


----------



## Dyad

Odd Thomas (2013) and Jinn (2014)


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Haunting (1963) - Eleanor's character gets pretty annoying at times.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Phantasom Ravager


----------



## SPOOKY J

Tusk
Eaters


----------



## RoxyBlue

Godzilla Raids Again - this week's Svengoolie movie


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

The Autopsy of Jane Doe.......Great movie y'all. In the top 5 of the past few years in my humble opinion


----------



## Goblin

Poltergeist


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Lights Out.....just remember to keep the lights on!*_


----------



## RoxyBlue

Godzilla's Revenge - even Svengoolie thought it was a crappy movie, although he did try to make the best of it:jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Werewolf of London


----------



## Goblin

Planet of the Apes (original)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Phantom of the Opera - the Claude Rains version


----------



## Goblin

It came from beneath the sea


----------



## RoxyBlue

Godzilla (2014) - had some pretty cool insect-like monsters as well as Godzilla himself


----------



## SPOOKY J

Stakeland 2


----------



## Goblin

leprechaun
Eight-legged freaks


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Creeping Unknown (1955) - alien fungi gone wild


----------



## SPOOKY J

Abattoir....Great back story for a pro haunt.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Uninvited

Now watching "The Haunted Palace" on DVR.


----------



## Goblin

the Uninvited
The Invisible Man
Planet of the vampires


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dracula - with the fangless Bela Lugosi

The Alligator People


----------



## Goblin

Dracula
Horror of Dracula
the thing from another world


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

The Devil's Candy (2017)- A great movie folks. I highly recommend this one. It's even better for those of us that like heavy metal.


----------



## Spooky1

Lesbian Vampire Killers - A comedy/horror movie that was much better than I expected.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Watching "The Evil Dead" (1981) - Bruce Campbell was so young.


----------



## Goblin

the Wolfman
Rodan


----------



## RoxyBlue

Boogieman - The Biblical Cain as a murdering monster looking for another Abel to care for him.


----------



## SPOOKY J

The windmill


----------



## Pumpkin5

:undecidekin:The nightly news.....yes....it's really, really scary out there....


----------



## Hairazor

True that ^

The Walking Deceased (a spoof on The Walking dead)


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

Night Of The Living Dead: black and white version


----------



## sam hain

TheScary_Jackolantern said:


> Night Of The Living Dead: black and white version


Classic!


----------



## Goblin

The beast from Hollow Mountain
The Mad Ghoul


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Day Time Ended- other than the few minutes of stop motion animation, a pretty cheesy movie.


----------



## Goblin

Freddy vs. Jason


----------



## SPOOKY J

Pet


----------



## Spooky1

From Beyond


----------



## Rotting Corpse

If Jurassic Park counts as at least part-Horror then I watched all four of them in a row last weekend. If not then The Silence Of The Lambs.


----------



## Dyad

Dracula (1931)
Frankenstein (1931)
Frankenstein vs the mummy (2015)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Rifftrax: Frankenstein Island - The movie itself was horrendously bad. The riffs made by the former MST3000 actors were hilarious.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Beast of Hollow Mountain - the scariest thing about this movie was the stereotypical portrayal of Mexicans. You also have to sit through more than half the movie before you get even a hint of the beast, which was a poorly animated T rex.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Beast from 20,000 Fathoms - classic Ray Harryhausen stop motion animation.


----------



## Moxlonibus

I watched the Youtube videos on The Shining, and watched the movie itself yesterday. Also, anyone watched Salem on Netflix??? VERY good 3 season series.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

Just rewatched Friday the 13th 1-4......for the millionth time


----------



## RoxyBlue

Watching "The Black Scorpion" on TCM.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Deadly Mantis (1957)


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

Deranged


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Monster that Challenged the World

Them! - Gotta love those giant ants:jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Magnetic Monster

It Came from Beneath the Sea - more classic Ray Harryhausen animation for the humongous octopus.


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Thursday nights on TCM, they are showing classic horror movies during the month of May. Watched Godzilla-King of the Monsters!, with Raymond Burr and a cast of hundreds of people living in Japan getting the daylights trampled out of them. Along with everything else that was in Godzilla's path!*_


----------



## RoxyBlue

"The Indestructable Man" on Mystery Science Theater 3000


----------



## Goblin

Twenty million miles to Earth


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Giant Behemoth


----------



## Spooky1

The Cosmic Monster - A 50's British horror movie we had never seen.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Killer Shrews


----------



## RoxyBlue

Swamp Thing


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bloodlust


----------



## scareme

I watched The Cat. It stared Boris Karloff and Bela Lugosi. It was so bad it was great. I remember watching it about thirty years ago. I need to look up more of those old movies. I just love them.


----------



## scareme

I walked with a Zombie.


----------



## scareme

Carrie


----------



## Goblin

The Boy who cried werewolf
From Hell it came


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Manster


----------



## Death's Door

The Boy Who Cried Werewolf


----------



## Spooky1

Crimson Peak


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

Oculus


----------



## Goblin

Fom Hell it came
the Crawling Eye
Gargoyles
this Island Earth


----------



## Dyad

Night Of something Strange (2016)
The Mummy (1932)
The Mummy (2017)


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Monster that Challenged the World - or at least the local canal system.


----------



## Dyad

Dracula's Daughter (1936)
Son of Dracula (1943)
House of Dracula (1945)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Invisible Invaders


----------



## Dyad

Bride of Frankenstein (1935)
Son of Frankenstein (1939)
House of Frankenstein (1944)


----------



## Dyad

The Ghost of Frankenstein (1942)
Werewolf of London (1935)
The Wolf Man (1941)


----------



## Lizzyborden

Motel Hell - a bit of a blast from my past
Creepshow 3 - which holds the honor of being one of the few horror movies I'll never watch again because it was sooo horrible! 

Have picked up quite a pile so far this year and need to make time to watch them.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Ape


----------



## Lizzyborden

Bag of Bones


----------



## Spooky1

Dale and Tucker vs Evil (One of our favorites)
Bait ... not a terrible shark movie, better than I thought it would be.


----------



## Longmont Haunt

Dale and Tucker is awesome! Good call, there!

I just watched Hell House LLC, which is about some 20-something band of professional haunters who find more than they bargained for in a hotel. I had to boost my TV brightness to 100, though, because it was too dark in some critical spots. Nevertheless, it was a decent movie.


----------



## Goblin

Them
Snowbeast
The Bat


----------



## RoxyBlue

Calling Dr. Death

Die, Die, My Darling


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

I watched The Fury on Netflix and it reminded me of Carrie. It was very thrilling and kept my interest the whole time. Think I'll add it to my collection to buy on blue ray.


----------



## stars8462

Halloween 2007


----------



## Spooky1

Monster on Campus, on Svengoolie


----------



## stars8462

Friday The 13th (Remake)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Theater of Blood - Vincent Price as a disgruntled actor killing off all his critics in Shakespearean ways.


----------



## stars8462

The Thing (2011)


----------



## stars8462

The Thing (1982)


----------



## stars8462

When A Stranger Calls (2006)
The commercial for the original terrified me when I was a kid


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Monster House is on! Love this movie


----------



## stars8462

Them


----------



## Doc-Dead-Inside

I can't believe "IT" (2017) didn't make the list yet... Kinda curious what other people might have thought.


----------



## RoxyBlue

It Came from Outer Space


----------



## stars8462

Doc-Dead-Inside said:


> I can't believe "IT" (2017) didn't make the list yet... Kinda curious what other people might have thought.


Just saw it last night, and really liked it


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*"The Planet of Prehistoric Women" Okay, so it's a little campy but hey. . .it was fun watching it. *_


----------



## SPOOKY J

The Funhouse


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

Tonight I'm watching Apollo 18.


----------



## stars8462

The Houses October Built 2
The first one was good - this was horrible


----------



## Spooky1

Frankenstein (1931) a classic


----------



## 30FathomDave

I saw "It" a couple of nights ago, and thoroughly enjoyed it. 

I think the wife and I are doing a double feature tonight. She really wants to watch "Get Out," and I want to check out the prequel to The Thing because I still haven't seen it (and I LOVE Carpenter's version).


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I haven't seen It (2017) yet but I'm looking forward to, um, it.

Sunday evening I watched Day of the Dead (1985) again. I think this is my favorite of zombie movies. I was (almost) surprised to learn there is another remake about to be released: Day of the Dead: Bloodline (2017).


----------



## Death's Door

"IT" Remake - I liked it very much. It had a nice creepy factor to it. Love the haunted house in it.

Frankenstein on Svengoolie
Friday the 13th(1980)
Candyman


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

I saw IT last week with my mother and brother and I loved it! 

Wouldn't mind seeing it in the theater again. I'm glad my mother wasn't scared during the movie.


----------



## stars8462

The Ring
Not my cup of tea - but it was entertaining


----------



## Death's Door

The Wolfman on Svengoolie
Dracula and Dracula's Daughter on TMC

Love my classics!!


----------



## Spooky1

Just now watching The Wolfman on Svengoolie (recorded on DVR)


----------



## Goblin

The Wolfman
Dracula's Daughtedr
Dracula
Son of Dracula


----------



## Death's Door

Frankenstein
Bride of Frankenstein
American Horror Story - Cult

Had to do a little channel surfing between the Bride and AHS

All in all - it was a good night for horror movies


----------



## Hairazor

Silence of the Lambs


----------



## RoxyBlue

House of Frankenstein
The Mummy (original)


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

Played Evil Dead 2 for my daughter tonight for her first viewing. She doesn't share my love for horror movies but she loved it. I figure I'd ease her into horror movies with a non-scary but great flick.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Black Cat


----------



## stars8462

Happy Death Day - very entertaining.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Shock
Burn, Witch, Burn


----------



## randomr8

The Birds


----------



## Death's Door

The Ghost & Mr. Chicken (Svengoolie - last weekend)
Horror of Dracula
The Devil's Bride
The Revenge of Frankenstein


----------



## RoxyBlue

Witchcraft


----------



## Spooky1

Hocus Pocus


----------



## scareme

Trick R Treat My holiday favorite.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Legend of Hell House


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

The Babysitter on netflix. Awesome comedy/horror


----------



## Death's Door

Trick or Treat 
Hocus Pocus
Adams Family
Adams Family Values
Dracula, Prince of Darkness 
Dracula Has Risen From The Grave


----------



## Hairazor

Oh ho, ^ some of my favorites


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Mummy - Peter Cushing version


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hocus Pocus. Bette Midler is just so fun to watch and I love the scenes with Garry and Penny Marshall; they always make me laugh. "Wait 'til you see what I'm gonna call you."


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Blob - original and remake


----------



## Death's Door

Hocus Pocus - I agree with you PrettyGhoul - that is one of many good parts of the movie.
American Horror Story - Cult


----------



## graveyardmaster

jeepers creepers 3


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Creature From The Black Lagoon

Kind of reminds me of an old Sea Hunt episode.


----------



## Spooky1

The Brides of Dracula


----------



## RoxyBlue

Brides of Dracula - we saw it twice:jol:


----------



## Death's Door

Brides of Dracula on Svengoolie
Hocus Pocus
The Howling
Swamp Thing
AHS Cult


----------



## RoxyBlue

House on Haunted Hill - the original that scared the crap out of me as a child


----------



## Lizzyborden

Dogman - not really scary but I liked it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Devil's Bride


----------



## Death's Door

The Shining
The Others


----------



## Spooky1

House of Wax (1953)


----------



## Lizzyborden

The Embalmer


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Cat and the Canary


----------



## Spooky1

The Tingler


----------



## Lizzyborden

Spooky1 said:


> The Tingler


Love that one!

Cat's Eye and Creepshow


----------



## Lizzyborden

Night of the Living Dead
Carnival of Souls


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dracula, Prince of Darkness.


----------



## Spooky1

Curse of the Werewolf


----------



## RoxyBlue

Taste the Blood of Dracula - surprisingly, it’s one of the Hammer/Christopher Lee flicks we’ve never seen.


----------



## Spooky1

The Frozen Ghost, on Svengoolie


----------



## Death's Door

The Bride of Frankenstein on TCM
Hocus Pocus


----------



## Spooky1

The Corpse Vanishes


----------



## Lizzyborden

Mama
All the Child's Play and Chucky movies (hubby's birthday present)


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I finally got the chance to watch IT, the new version. I have to give it two thumbs up.....I noticed at the end, it said, "Chapter One" which I hope means there will be other "chapters"? I do hope so, I read that chapter two is due out in 2019??? I didn't think I was going to like the new PennyWise, because come on....Tim Curry....he WAS PennyWise, but Bill Skarsgård, won me over. WOW! I really liked it and I have read the book many, many times and although I didn't love the first version so much, this one was much better. Of course, a lot of information was left out because it's hard to fit all of a novel in an hour or two movie. If you haven't seen it....you owe it to yourself...oh...and make sure you have some POPcorn......and you'll float too!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Invisible Boy - annoying because the scientists were often so incredibly unobservant about things like a robot walking up behind them.

Queen of Outer Space - annoying because characters from earth discussed their plans in front of Venusians who understood (and spoke) English, and Venusians wore high heels and evening gowns to walk through wooded areas.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

^ I've been wanting to see the new version of IT but keep forgetting to add it to my Netflix queue so done and it releases in two days. 

I watched The Legacy (1978) tonight (Sam Elliott and Katharine Ross). I remember seeing part of it on TV when I was a kid and being spooked. Not as scary now but I enjoyed it. The house where the movie was filmed is Roger Daltrey's (The Who) and he also plays a part in the movie. I just thought that was fun.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: WOW! I can't believe IT will be on Netflix that soon! Awesome!


----------



## Lizzyborden

The Howling 
Carrie (1976)
Cujo 
Big Driver - Never knew this movie existed, and honestly not too bad for a Lifetime movie

Return of the Living Dead and Return of the Living Dead Part II - The first one is my favorite by far though I do remember dragging my boyfriend (later to be my first husband) to the theater to see the second one even though he wasnt a horror fan.


----------



## Spooky1

Crimson Peak - another good movie from Del Toro


----------



## Goblin

Poltergeist (remake)
Panic in the year zero


----------



## RoxyBlue

We've been watching the Godzilla movies featured on Svengoolie the past few weeks. Have to say, none of the follow ups with different monsters were as good as the original.


----------



## bobby2003

It (2018)

Didn't care for it. It lacked all the things that I thought made the 1990 miniseries so good like Tim Curry, good acting, and a cohesive cast of adult and child actors that you actually felt could be a group of friends.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

^ It, the miniseries is running on Crackle (Sony's free movies online) this month. Just FYI, 3 days left.

I just watched Pride and Prejudice and Zombies (2016). Pride and Prejudice *and* Zombies...what's not to like?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Creature of Destruction - bad premise, bad acting, bad creature effect - in short, a typical crappy Comet channel sci-fi/horror movie:jol:


----------



## Lizzyborden

Book of Shadows: Blair Witch 2 - You know a movie is great when it's at Dollar Tree.  Actually I was more than happy to fork over my dollar as my copy from years ago disappeared. Not the best movie in the world, but I like it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The original "King Kong" - dated, sometimes cheesy, but a true classic


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

It's not horror but it's pretty close I believe...

Super Dark Times. I saw it on Netflix. It seemed like a horror to me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ants!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bride of Frankenstein


----------



## Lizzyborden

Been watching remakes this week

Friday The 13th (2009)
Poltergeist (2015)
Evil Dead (2013)
Rosemary's Baby (2014) and watched the original as well as hubby had never seen it.

All were OK, but just can't top the originals.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

The Dead (2011) Directed by the Ford brothers.

I enjoyed this. I thought it was a very good zombie movie. The ending was ambiguous but it worked.


----------



## Lizzyborden

Watched some Vincent Price movies lately

House on Haunted Hill
The Last Man on Earth - first time watching this one. Recognized the I Am Legend similarities right off
The Bat

Also watched Killjoy and not very impressed. Cardboard characters and the acting was horrible.


----------



## darkslayer

insidious all parts
annabelle


----------



## SPOOKY J

Jigsaw
Day of the Dead: Bloodline


----------



## RoxyBlue

Blood of Dracula's Castle - so bad we stopped watching part way through.


----------



## bobby2003

Viy (1967)

From imdb: A young priest is ordered to preside over the wake of witch in a small old wooden church of a remote village. This means spending three nights alone with the corpse with only his faith to protect him.

It is actually available on YouTube






* Apparently you need to click the link and go directly to Youtube to view it, because the forum software tries to display it inline.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I watched _The Ritual_.... It had potential to be a good movie, but their version of the demon that roamed the woods did not meet my expectations. There were a few good scenes, but overall I would give it a thumbs down.


----------



## bobzilla

I thought the opposite!
Thumbs up 



Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: I watched _The Ritual_.... It had potential to be a good movie, but their version of the demon that roamed the woods did not meet my expectations. There were a few good scenes, but overall I would give it a thumbs down.


----------



## Spooky1

The Revenge of Frankenstein
Countess Dracula - A Hammer horror movie we somehow missed seeing before.


----------



## Death's Door

Ghost Story w/Fred Astaire
The Birds
Sleepy Hollow w/Johnny Depp


----------



## Spooky1

Vincent Price as "The Mad Magician" on Svengoolie. It was a Vincent Price movie we hadn't seen before.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Went this past weekend to the movies to see the 60th anniversary of Vertigo on the big screen (love Fathom Events). 

It has never been my favorite Hitchcock film, liked but not loved, but seeing it on the big screen, I really appreciated it quite a bit more than watching it on a tv. Came out with a whole new appreciation for the flick.


----------



## bobby2003

The Mansion of the Ghost Cat (aka Black Cat Mansion) 1958

How can you go wrong with a movie that includes the line "lap my blood and imbibe my hatred!"


----------



## RoxyBlue

Twins of Evil - actually, only one of them was evil. The other was a case of mistaken identity:jol:


----------



## Death's Door

Pycho (Perkins)
Scream
Cujo
Silver Bullet
American Werewolf in London


----------



## Goblin

Them
The Giant Behemoth
Cowboys and Aliens


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dinosaurus - kinda cheesy


----------



## Goblin

The Manster


----------



## Death's Door

Had a wonderful movie night last night with my hot-buttered popcorn and soda watching the original b/w movies:

Creature from the Black Lagoon
Dracula (Bela Lugosi)
The Mummy (Boris Karloff)


----------



## Death's Door

Dr. Jekyl & Mr. Hyde on TCM


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Just watched:

Get Out
Skeleton Key


----------



## kprimm

The Monster Club with Vincent Price. Liked this one a lot


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mr. Sardonicus


----------



## kprimm

The Hollow


----------



## Spooky1

The Magnetic Monster


----------



## SPOOKY J

Insidious the last key


----------



## mrjohnson92688

*Scooby-Doo (2002)*


----------



## Goblin

The Blob (original)


----------



## Sblanck

I am late to the game on many movies but Hell House LLC


----------



## RoxyBlue

The original "Godzilla" - both the Americanized and non-Americanized versions were on TV this week.


----------



## poplarhouse

If anyone is approximately the age of dirt, you might remember the Shock! Theatre packages that Screen Gems sold to TV stations around 1957-58. They ran trailers all week, and I was always really pumped by the time the weekend rolled around. Before cable (we had 2 channels) and VCR's, old horror films were a rare treat. Anyway, I've got all 72 movies now, and I'm working my way through the lot. _The Raven_ (1935) yesterday, and _The Man Who Lived Twice_ (1936) tonight!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The original "House on Haunted Hill" with Vincent Price
The Killer Shrews


----------



## RoxyBlue

"Munster, Go Home" on Svengoolie


----------



## Death's Door

John Carpenter's "The Thing"
House of Frankenstein on Svengoolie
Binged watched all Sharknados including Part 6 on Sunday


----------



## Dyad

Watched Terrifier (2017)


----------



## bobby2003

The Woman in Black Part 2: Lots of atmosphere, and a few jump scares, but overall completely boring, with boring poorly developed characters, a boring story line, and a boring, predictable ending. completely boring.


----------



## Death's Door

Hereditary - had some creepiness to it. Overall, I liked it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Revenge of the Creature


----------



## Death's Door

Hocus Pocus
Nightmare Before Christmas
The Addams Family
Horror of Dracula


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

Unfriended: The Dark Web


----------



## RoxyBlue

20 Million Miles to Earth


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dracula


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Revenge of Frankenstein


----------



## Death's Door

I had the tv on while decorating our Christmas tree and watched/listened to -

Dracula (Bela Lugosi)
The Wolfman (Lon Chaney Jr)
They Live (Roddy Piper)


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

Prom Night 1980 version

I doubt I'll ever watch the remake.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Daughter of Dracula


----------



## Lizzyborden

Salem’s Lot (2004?)
Return of the Living Dead
Gerald’s Game


----------



## RoxyBlue

Frankenstein Meets the Wolfman

The Werewolf


----------



## Death's Door

The Shining w/Jack Nicholson
Both Halloween (Carpenter's and Zombie's)
Re-Animator
The Invisible Man


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Black Cat (1941)


----------



## Death's Door

Friday the 13th (original)
Friday the 13th Part 2


----------



## RoxyBlue

It Came from Beneath The Sea - classic Ray Harryhausen effects with the octopus.


----------



## Death's Door

Frankenstein
Bride of Frankenstein


----------



## Death's Door

Burnt Offerings on Comet TV


----------



## RoxyBlue

House of Wax (Vincent Price version)


----------



## RoxyBlue

House of Dracula


----------



## graveyardmaster

Halloween (2018)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Son of Dr. Jeckyll


----------



## Death's Door

Son of Dr. Jeckyll
The Invisible Man
Cujo
Christine
Silver Bullet
Pet Semetary (original)


----------



## graveyardmaster

The Conjuring


----------



## RoxyBlue

Valley of the Dragons


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

Child's Play series.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bride of Frankenstein

The Naked Monster (a spoof of ‘50s horror movies that’s so bad, it’s good:jol


----------



## Death's Door

Silver Bullet 

Billie the Kid vs. Dracula (on Svengoolie)

Dracula (Bela Lugosi) Monday night and Tuesday morning (I fell asleep on the couch after watching it Monday night and woke up on the couch Tuesday morning  - overall not a bad thing to wake up to)


----------



## Death's Door

The Car on Svengoolie - I remember seeing this when I was a youngin'. The original badass on wheels before Christine rolled into town.


----------



## Lizzyborden

Ghostbusters - not really what I'd consider horror but honestly don't remember watching it in its entirety before.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Attack of the 50 Foot Woman


----------



## Dreadmakr

I watched "Attack of the 50 Foot Woman" on Svengoolie last Saturday 
Watching "The Beast from 20,000 Fathoms" right now


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Love me that classic Ray Harryhausen animation!


----------



## Death's Door

The Beast from 20,000 Fathoms
Silver Bullet


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mr Sardonicus

Earth vs the Flying Saucers


----------



## Dreadmakr

Watched 'Event Horizon' last night


----------



## RoxyBlue

The original “Little Shop of Horrors”

Curse of the Mummy’s Tomb


----------



## Death's Door

Jaws
Curse of the Mummy's Tomb on Svengoolie


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Thing from Another World - original version


----------



## Dreadmakr

Jacob's Ladder


----------



## RoxyBlue

It Came from Outer Space


----------



## Dreadmakr

Army Of Frankensteins
A slightly amusing but overall pretty bad movie


----------



## RoxyBlue

Village of the Giants

Demon with the Atomic Brain


----------



## Dreadmakr

Preist


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Time Machine - original version


----------



## Dreadmakr

Alien
immediately followed by 
Aliens


----------



## RoxyBlue

Forbidden Planet - not really horror other than the '50s attitude about relationships between men and women:googly:


----------



## Dreadmakr

I just watched what I consider an oldie but a goodie
Funny story about this one...
Way back, a friend of mine and I were having a weekend long B-Movie binge fest.
After a day and a half, my wife was getting kind of tired of it.
She walked into the room and said "Can we please watch something that didn't come from outer space.
At that moment, the title of the movie we had just put in came up on the screen.
You guessed it...
"It Came From Outer Space"
My buddy and I just fell on the floor laughing


----------



## RoxyBlue

^LOL

The Evil of Frankenstein


----------



## Dreadmakr

Saturn 3


----------



## RoxyBlue

Five Million Years to Earth


----------



## 1BDNANA

Just watched US yesterday  and tomorrow night the new Pet Cemetery. :xbones:


----------



## Dreadmakr

Pitch Black


----------



## Spooky1

The Giant Claw (on Svengoolie) - Cheesy goodness with one of the worst looking monster..


----------



## Dreadmakr

I watched that one too.
Great example of drive-in schlock.
Dumb looking monster.
Good enough story, that was fun to watch.
But not so interesting that it distracted from the real reason you were both there,
8^)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Jaws


----------



## Dreadmakr

Just watched the original '13 Ghosts'


I love a "Good" William Castle film


----------



## mattie

Terrified on Shudder. I really love that app.


----------



## Dreadmakr

House of Dark Shadows
Barnabas Collins was such a great character


----------



## RoxyBlue

"The Werewolf" on Svengoolie


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

*The Slumber Party Massacre*


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Dreadmakr said:


> I love a "Good" William Castle film


... I see what you did there ...


----------



## Dreadmakr

8^)


----------



## Dreadmakr

Just watched 'Monster Truck'
I know it isn't a horror film,
but it is a monster movie.


----------



## RoxyBlue

4D Man on Svengoolie


----------



## Dreadmakr

Had "Godzilla vs Mechagodzilla", and "Mothra" on earlier.
Have "It Came From Beneath The Sea" on at the moment.
Been putting out webs and spiders while they are on.
Been a decent weekend for working on Halloween stuff.
It's cool, but not too cool.
Slight drizzle off and on, but nothing bad enough to stop me from working.
Looking forward to sitting down and watching "The Son Of Dr. Jekell" on Svengoolie in a little under an hour


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Son of Dr Jeckyll:jol:

The Mummy (original)


----------



## Death's Door

Hocus Pocus
Dracula w/Bela Lugosi
The Son of Dr. Jekyll 
The Shining w/Jack Nicholson
IT - Chapter Two - really liked it. I usually treat myself to a horror movie at the theater before Halloween.


----------



## stars8462

It Chapter Two - didnt really like it that much. Thought it was kinda slow.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Horror of Dracula

Freaks (1932)


----------



## stars8462

Scary Stories to Tell in The Dark

Even though it may be geared towards teens, some of this really creeped me out.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

yeah ... teens creep *me* out, too.


----------



## stars8462

Halloween (2018)


----------



## Dreadmakr

Watched the original 'Mummy' on Svengoolie last night.
A true classic monster movie.
Love the image of him staring straight out of the screen.
The mummy that is.
Not Sven.
8^)


----------



## stars8462

Trick r Treat
Best Halloween movie out there


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dracula Has Risen From The Grave

The Gorgon

The Body Snatcher


----------



## Spooky1

The Terror


----------



## stars8462

Halloween 5


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Raven (1963) - a corny Roger Corman film with Vincent Price, Boris Karloff, Peter Lorre, and Jack Nicholson


----------



## stars8462

Bad Moon - my favorite werewolf movie


----------



## stars8462

Pay the Ghost
Supernatural thriller about a dad searching for his missing son.
Entire movie takes place around Halloween.
Even though its a straight to DVD movie starring Nicholas Cage, its very entertaining.


----------



## Spooky1

Fall of the a House of Usher. More Vincent Price goodness


----------



## stars8462

Silver Bullet


----------



## Hauntiholik

The Dead Won't Die
Shaun of the Dead


----------



## stars8462

Fright Night (2011)


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Comedy of Terrors (1964) - horror parody with some big names (Vincent Price, Peter Lorre, Boris Karloff, Basil Rathbone)


----------



## stars8462

Near Dark - uhh, not as good as I remembered 

Dog Soldiers


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Mummy's Hand


----------



## stars8462

Summer of 84 - has to be the best horror movie of 2018


----------



## Spooky1

The Old Dark House and Trick R Treat


----------



## Death's Door

Trick or Treat
Psycho (1960)
Hocus Pocus
Nightmare Before Christmas
The Corpse Bride
IT (2017)


----------



## stars8462

The Ritual - good until the last third


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Mummy's Ghost

The Seventh Victim


----------



## stars8462

Halloween (1978) - of course


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Bat


----------



## Dreadmakr

Dracula 2000


I've seen worse


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Devil Doll


----------



## Dreadmakr

Interview With A Vampire


I was told be several people that it was very good.
But I was not overly impressed


----------



## stars8462

Dreadmakr said:


> Interview With A Vampire
> 
> I was told be several people that it was very good.
> But I was not overly impressed


Thats too bad - I really enjoy that movie


----------



## Death's Door

The Invisible Man on Svengoolie


----------



## RoxyBlue

Black Sabbath - a trilogy of spooky tales hosted by Boris Karloff


----------



## Dreadmakr

Annabelle: Creation


----------



## RoxyBlue

From Beyond the Grave - with Peter Cushing


----------



## Death's Door

Just finished up American Horror Story 1984. Last night was the finale.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bride of Frankenstein


----------



## RoxyBlue

Pit and the Pendulum


----------



## Spooky1

Invasion of the Body Snatchers (1956)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bride of Frankenstein

Chamber of Horrors


----------



## RoxyBlue

Frankenstein Must Be Destroyed


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Killer Shrews


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Beast from 20,000 Fathoms

The Wolfman


----------



## RoxyBlue

It Came from Outer Space


----------



## Dreadmakr

Watched it too
Was one of my favorite films as a kid


----------



## Death's Door

Revenge of the Creature (on Svengoolie)
It - Chapter 1 (2017)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Return of the Fly


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

Black Christmas, the original movie.

I loved it!!  I don't plan on seeing the 2019 version.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Faust - a 1926 silent film made in Germany with striking imagery.

Soylent Green


----------



## Death's Door

Old Dark House on Svengoolie
Carrie with Sissy Spacek


----------



## kprimm

Humanoids from the deep,the old dark house


----------



## bobby2003

Death's Door said:


> *Old Dark House* on Svengoolie
> Carrie with Sissy Spacek





kprimm said:


> Humanoids from the deep,*the old dark house*


The excellent 1932 James Whale version, or the subpar 1963 William Castle version?


----------



## RoxyBlue

^The one shown on Svengoolie was the William Castle version.


----------



## Dreadmakr

I just watched "Son Of Dracula", the 1974 British musical, produced by Apple films.
It stars Harry Nilsson (Count Downe), Ringo Star (Merlin the magician), and Freddie Jones (Baron Frankenstein).
I found it in YouTube.
Not a great copy, but that didn't make much difference.
It is as cheesy as anything that Ed Wood ever made.
Cheap special effects, awful script, and bad acting...
Its one redeeming factor if that it is dotted with music and (staged) performances by Harry Nilsson.
A joy to watch.
That is if you love really bad movies.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Berserk on Svengoolie - not great, weak ending, but this performance made it all worthwhile:


----------



## Dreadmakr

I watched it too.
I agree completely with your assessment.
Especially about the clip you shared.


----------



## graveyardmaster

Just watched Pet Sematary (2019) thought it was pretty good movie recommend peeps


----------



## RoxyBlue

Son of Kong on Svengoolie


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Picture of Dorian Gray

The Mummy’s Curse


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Monolith Monsters


----------



## Death's Door

The Mole People
The Monolith Monsters
House on Haunted Hill - 1959
The Exorcist


----------



## RoxyBlue

Eight Legged Freaks - a campy big bug flick


----------



## RoxyBlue

Curse of the Werewolf


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

*Color Out Of Space: 2019*

_I loved it!!_ :kissien:


----------



## Death's Door

Food of the Gods
Pay the Ghost


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Horror of Dracula


----------



## Dreadmakr

Watched "Village Of The Damned" tonight on Svengoolie.
I have always loved this movie, and its sequel "Children Of The Damned"
I was pleased when the 1995 remake, with Cristopher Reeve, turned out to be quite good as well.


----------



## Death's Door

The Horror of Dracula
Village of the Damned 
Blackula
Scream Blackula Scream


----------



## RoxyBlue

Them! - classic big bug movie


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Thing from Another World - original version


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mad Monster on Svengoolie


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

Movie Title: Underwater
Year: 2020


----------



## RoxyBlue

Isle of the Dead
From Hell It Came
Dracula’s Daughter


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Devil Doll


----------



## RoxyBlue

Attack of the 50 Foot Woman


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

... a fifty foot woman ...

_*sigh*_


----------



## DandyBrit

Death Note - live action version.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dr. Maniaco said:


> ... a fifty foot woman ...
> 
> _*sigh*_


LOL, Doc

"Frankenstein" on Svengoolie


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

What ... ? I like feet.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Ha!:jol:

Lady in White


----------



## RoxyBlue

Munster, Go Home (more camp than horror)


----------



## Dreadmakr

Yes.
But is a fun film.
I always loved the Munsters and the Adams Family.
I also enjoyed Dark Shadows.
A horror soap opera.
What a concept.
_8^)_


----------



## Hairazor

I am actually reading The Lady in White.. 
Will need to see the movie when done with the book

(Whoops! I am reading The Woman in White)


----------



## Spooky1

Watching “The Bat” now


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Deadly Mantis


----------



## Dreadmakr

The Fiend Without A Face
Cheesy effects, but I love these kinds of films


----------



## RoxyBlue

Gargoyles


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dinosaurus on Svengoolie


----------



## Death's Door

Gargoyles
Dinosaurus
Blacula
Scream Blacula Scream


----------



## Spooky1

We watched Dinosaurus too!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bride of Frankenstein


----------



## Death's Door

Bride of Frankenstein
It's Alive (1974) Haven't seen this movie since I was a kid. Caught it on the "Movies" channel.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Curse of the Werewolf


----------



## Dave Leppo

Frankenstein, the True Story, a made-for-TV movie from the 70's


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Picture of Dorian Gray (1945)


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Man with Nine Lives - Svengoolie’s offering this weekend, a Karloff movie we had never seen.


----------



## Dreadmakr

My first time seeing it as well.
It was not a bad film.
But I did feel that leaned way to close to the "end justifies the means" philosophy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Brides of Dracula


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nosferatu - the 1922 silent film with Midnight Syndicate’s music used as the soundtrack


----------



## Spooky1

The Wolf Man (On Svengoolie)


----------



## Death's Door

Billy the Kid vs. Dracula
Brides of Dracula
The Wolf Man
Christine
Silver Bullet


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mark of the Vampire


----------



## Dreadmakr

I recently watched a Sci-F/Horror film titled: Debug
It is basically a space drama about a ship's A.I. that is running amuck.
I know... nothing original there.
It was a bit slowing spots, and I felt a little cheated by the ending.
But overall it was a decent film.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Land Unknown on Svengoolie - cheesiest T. rex ever, and when the female character fainted away helpless for the third time, I was ready to slap her:googly:


----------



## Dreadmakr

My wife and I watched The Land Unknown too. About half way through it, I told my wife, that with todays technology, someone could do an amusing 'Made For TV' remake of this film. Maybe some should recommend it to the makers of the Sharknado films.
Snicker snicker


----------



## RoxyBlue

The House that Dripped Blood

The Giant Claw


----------



## Death's Door

The Land Unknown
Werewolf of London


----------



## Hairazor

Murder Party on Netflix. A little over an hour long. A mix of blood and guts and a touch of dark comedy. I say 3 1/2 blood drips out of 5


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Leopard Man

Cat People


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Raven - a Roger Corman comedy horror with Vincent Price, Peter Lorre, and Boris Karloff.

The Birds


----------



## Spooky1

Constantine


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dr. Jeckyll and Mr. Hyde - the 1920 silent film version with John Barrymore


----------



## RoxyBlue

Night Monster on Svengoolie


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Curse of Frankenstein on Svengoolie


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Curse of the Mummy’s Tomb on Svengoolie


----------



## stars8462

Polaroid - meh

Sleepy Hollow (1999) - always a great way to start the Halloween season


----------



## graveyardmaster

The Fog (Original)


----------



## stars8462

The Babysitter - never seen it, and really enjoyed it. Adding to my horror rotation

The Wolfman (2010)


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Blob (original version) - Have to say, Steve McQueen’s acting in this movie was really bad.


----------



## madmomma

Relic. Acting wasn't too bad but the plot was dumb. Scenes were difficult to figure out. Wasted $ renting. Oh well. Another one bites the dust!


----------



## graveyardmaster

Halloween H20


----------



## Death's Door

The Blob (On Svengoolie)
Halloween (Rob Zombie's version)


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

*1br: 2020*


----------



## Death's Door

The Shining (1980)
The Conjuring


----------



## graveyardmaster

Death's Door said:


> The Shining (1980)
> The Conjuring


The Conjuring is an awesome movie


----------



## stars8462

#Alive - actually really good

Babysitter : Killer Queen - not in the same league as the first one


----------



## Dreadmakr

Enjoyed a couple Ray Harryhausen films this past weekend.

- It Came From Beneath The Sea

- 20 Million Miles To Earth


----------



## stars8462

Scary Stories to Tell in The Dark - great movie, even though the spider scene does creep me out


----------



## Spooky1

Watching Gojira - the original Japanese version, much better than the Americanized version.


----------



## graveyardmaster

Wrong Turn


----------



## stars8462

The Final Girls - wont be watching this again


----------



## Spooky1

Night of the Lepus (Svengoolie))


----------



## Death's Door

Night of the Lepus (Svengoolie)
Silver Bullet
Misery


----------



## stars8462

A Dark Song - first hour was captivating. The last 30 minutes confused the hell outta me. Definitely wont watch again.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Plan 9 from Outer Space


----------



## Spooky1

The Blob (remake from the 80’s)


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Watching Coraline


----------



## Spooky1

Dr. Cyclops (Svengoolie)


----------



## stars8462

The Swarm - not recommended


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Tonight: Boxtrolls


----------



## Death's Door

Dr. Cyclops (on Svengoolie)


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Creeping Flesh


----------



## Rahnefan

We Are What We Are

Watched this for Julia Garner. Would not recommend this one but can't blame anyone on screen for it. When the plot is obvious it had better grab me some kind of creative way, and this one never did.


----------



## Dreadmakr

Watched "Castle of the Living Dead" earlier today.
Watching "Son of Dracula" on Svengoolie right now.


----------



## Death's Door

Son of Dracula (on Svengoolie)
Dracula has risen from the grave
Pet Sematary (1989)


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

NERD ALERT

Watching South Park and Simpsons Halloween Specials all week.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Those are always worth watching.


----------



## graveyardmaster

Wrong Turn 2


----------



## Spooky1

Them and Abbott and Costello meet Frankenstein


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Watched Bela Lugosi's Dracula the other night, and the new Addams Family animated movie last night. (Even my wife liked the Addams Family movie ... _that's _saying something!)


----------



## Death's Door

Island Of Terror (on Svengoolie)
What We Do In The Shadows (the movie)


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Watching the old Buffy the Vampire Slayer T.V. show is kinda fun this time of year.


----------



## stars8462

Scare Me (2020) - dont even know what I watched

Halloween (1978) - a true classic!


----------



## stars8462

Halloween 4


----------



## stars8462

The Wolf of Snow Hollow - cant decide if I liked it, or hated it


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Ghoul

Mark of the Vampire


----------



## Goblin

Tarantula
Zombie Night
Fright Night


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Aresnic and Old Lace


----------



## stars8462

Halloween 5


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Mad Monster Party (of course!)


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Love the display and artwork!


----------



## Death's Door

Dr. M. - that is awesome!!!!

Tarantula - On Svengoolie
The Corpse Bride
Nightmare Before Christmas
Hotel Transylvania
Hotel Transylvania II
Hotel Transylvania III


----------



## RoxyBlue

13 Ghosts - the original William Castle version

The Last Man on Earth


----------



## Death's Door

You Should Have Left (2020) Bleh


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Resident Evil
Monsters vs Aliens (Dreamworks Animated)


----------



## RoxyBlue

House on Haunted Hill (original version)

The Haunting


----------



## stars8462

The Mortuary Collection - disturbing


----------



## stars8462

Friday The 13th (uncut version) - great, great movie


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Wasp Woman - cheesy Roger Corman flick


----------



## Death's Door

13 Ghosts (1960)
House on Haunted Hill (original)
Psycho (1960)


----------



## Hairazor

Hubie Halloween on Netflix -- What you would expect from an Adam Sandler movie but the decorations, oh the decorations, I want to live somewhere that the town so immerses itself so deeply in Halloween


----------



## goneferal

Hairazor said:


> Hubie Halloween on Netflix -- What you would expect from an Adam Sandler movie but the decorations, oh the decorations, I want to live somewhere that the town so immerses itself so deeply in Halloween


It was pretty damn cheesy, but fun and very pretty.


----------



## Spooky1

The Tingler!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mary Reilly - a somewhat unsettling more recent take on the Jeckyll and Hyde story

The Gorgon


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

The Last Horror Movie I watched was the original Halloween and I watched it on Halloween with my family.


----------



## Spooky1

Beast from 20,000 Fathoms on Svengoolie


----------



## RoxyBlue

Tales from the Darkside: The Movie


----------



## Death's Door

Abbott & Costello meet Frankenstein


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Return of Doctor X


----------



## Dreadmakr

Bones (With Snoop Dogg)
Spawn (1997)


----------



## Death's Door

The Thing from Another World (on Svengoolie)
The Crimson Cult
Rosemary's Baby


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde (1931) - Frederic March plays the dual role in this version.


----------



## Death's Door

Krampus
Revenge of Frankenstein (Svengoolie)
The Corpse Bride


----------



## Death's Door

The Exorcist


----------



## RoxyBlue

Return of the Vampire


----------



## Hairazor

Cadaver Christmas (2011)-- Just in time for Christmas, Comedy/Horror
A note: This was written and made by my youngest daughter's college mates who also did all the acting (my daughter has a teeny tiny role)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hairazor said:


> Cadaver Christmas (2011)-- Just in time for Christmas, Comedy/Horror
> A note: This was written and made by my youngest daughter's college mates who also did all the acting (my daughter has a teeny tiny role)


Is this the trailer for it?


----------



## Hairazor

^ Yeppers


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Seventh Victim


----------



## Death's Door

Valley of the Dragons (Svengoolie)
Krampus (again)


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Beast with Five Fingers


----------



## Spooky1

Creature from the Black Lagoon (on Svengoolie)


----------



## Death's Door

Creature from the Black Lagoon (Svengoolie)
Silence of the Lambs


----------



## RoxyBlue

Man Made Monster on Svengoolie


----------



## RoxyBlue

Earth vs the Spider on Svengoolie


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hand of Death


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Giant Behemoth - pretty much a ripoff of the plot for The Beast from 20,000 Fathoms, but on a lower budget:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Black Scorpion


----------



## Death's Door

The Invisible Man (on Svengoolie)
Pet Semetary (original)
The Shining (original)
Halloween (Original)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mad Love


----------



## Dreadmakr

End Of Days, Inc


----------



## Spooky1

Invisible man, Return of the Invisible Man and Elvira - Mistress of the Night


----------



## RoxyBlue

Devil Doll on Svengoolie


----------



## Spooky1

Mysteries of the Wax Museum


----------



## graveyardmaster

The Fog (1980)


----------



## RoxyBlue

King Kong - original version


----------



## Djjerme

Death of Me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Beast Must Die on Svengoolie


----------



## graveyardmaster

IT


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Undead on Svengoolie - a cheesy Roger Corman film we’d never seen


----------



## bobby2003

The Son of Kong. The lower budget ,1933 sequel to King Kong that I never knew existed and basically figured out why after watching it. It ironically starts with Carl Denham being financially ruined by multiple lawsuits and finding out he is about to be indicted by a grand jury over the death and destruction Kong caused. The rest of the movie was sort of corny, and Kong Jr basically reminded me a lot of Godzilla's son Minilla.









Son of Kong (1933) - IMDb


Son of Kong: Directed by Ernest B. Schoedsack. With Robert Armstrong, Helen Mack, Frank Reicher, John Marston. The showman who brought Kong to New York returns to Skull Island and finds Kong's son, a spunky 12-footer with a winning personality and his dad's awesome strength.




www.imdb.com


----------



## Death's Door

The Incredible Shrinking Man
The Beast Must Die
The Undead
Alien
Aliens


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Crawling Eye on Svengoolie - one of my all-time favorite cheesy flicks.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Vampire Bat
The Black Sleep


----------



## RoxyBlue

Them! - my favorite big bug movie


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Uninvited (1944)


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Meg - big shark movie. REALLY big shark


----------



## RoxyBlue

“From Hell It Came” on Svengoolie - While watching it, couldn’t help but think that anyone who couldn’t outrun the crappy tree monster probably deserved to be taken out of the gene pool anyway


----------



## Spooky1

Mimic, I hadn’t realizes it was Guillermo del Toro’s first Hollywood movie.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

The last horror movie I watched was a low budget found footage movie called June 7th. It was pretty good.


----------



## Goblin

Empire of the ants
Kingdom of the spiders
Food of the gods
How to make a monster


----------



## Spooky1

Cosmic Monster - a 50’s sci-fi horror that wasn’t very good.
How to make a Monster (Svengoolie)
Curse of the Undead (Svengoolie) - had a cowboy vampire the seemed to be out in daylight a lot.


----------



## Goblin

Curse of the undead
Day of the Triffids


----------



## bobby2003

The Black Scorpion (1957) - Basically Them! with scorpions and set in Mexico instead of the US.


----------



## Death's Door

How to Make a Monster (Svengoolie)
Curse of the Undead (Svengoolie)


----------



## Fright Boy

Hallmark Channel has started their Christmas in July early, so there is that.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Ha!

Time Walker on Svengoolie


----------



## RoxyBlue

The She-Wolf of London on Svengoolie


----------



## RoxyBlue

I Saw What You Did - classic William Castle schlock, and Joan Crawford was the scariest part of the movie


----------



## Death's Door

I Saw What You Did (Svengoolie)
Texas Chainsaw Massacre II 
Jaws


----------



## Goblin

She-Wolf of London
I saw what you did
Without Warning


----------



## Spooky1

The Mummy (Hammer version) on Svengoolie


----------



## Goblin

The Mummy


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Ninth Gate


----------



## Spooky1

What a coincidence, I’m watching The Ninth Gate too.😜


----------



## Goblin

Saw two good ones this morning........
An American Werewolf in London
THe House of Long Shadows


----------



## RoxyBlue

Aliens


----------



## Goblin

Godzilla 2000


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Black Cat on Svengoolie


----------



## Goblin

The Fly (original)
Curse of the Fly
Godzilla vs Kong


----------



## RoxyBlue

Creation of the Humanoids on Svengoolie - an excellent metaphor for current times


----------



## Goblin

Black Friday


----------



## RoxyBlue

Abbott and Costello Meet Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde

Abbott and Costello Meet the Mummy


----------



## Goblin

House on Haunted Hill (Vincent Price)


----------



## morgan8586

A Quiet Place Part 2


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Beast Must Die


----------



## Goblin

War of the Collosal Beast


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Haunting

The Birds


----------



## RoxyBlue

Abbott and Costello Meet Dr Jeckyll and Mr Hyde


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Bell, Book, and Candle
Something About Harry

Not your traditional Halloween movies, but they have witches and corpses, so file them as you will.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dracula (the original version) on Svengoolie


----------



## RoxyBlue

Blood of Dracula - a movie in which Dracula does not appear but a girl can be turned into a toothy vampire through the will of a teacher with a Carpathian amulet.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

RoxyBlue said:


> Blood of Dracula - a movie in which Dracula does not appear but a girl can be turned into a toothy vampire through the will of a teacher with a Carpathian amulet.



Yeah ... that's how I'd do it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Earth vs the Spider - more like Rinkydink Town of Bad Actors vs the Spider, but I digress


----------



## RoxyBlue

The 1930s version of Dr. Jeckyll and Mr Hyde


----------



## Death's Door

The Night of the Living Dead (original)
The Terror
Blood of Dracula
Dracula (Bela Lugosi)
Abbott & Costello Meet Frankenstein
Young Frankenstein


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Fiend without a Face


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Crawling Eye


----------



## Spooky1

Watching the original Frankenstein (recorded Svengoolie)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Them! - my favorite big bug movie

The Thing from Another World - original version.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Tremors


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mystery of the Wax Museum - 1930s version

Doctor X


----------



## Spooky1

Son of Frankenstein (on Svengoolie)


----------



## Death's Door

Son of Frankenstein (on Svengoolie)
Rocky Horror Picture Show
Midnight Mass (Netflix) Awesome! Highly recommended.


----------



## Hairazor

No Escape Room on Netflix, I enjoyed it


----------



## Death's Door

The Conjuring (The Devil Made Me Do It)
Christine
It's the Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown
IT Part 2 (2019) That was the last time I was in a movie theater.


----------



## RoxyBlue

House of Frankenstein on Svengoolie


----------



## RoxyBlue

Curse of the Demon

Frankenstein (original version)


----------



## Spooky1

The Horror of Dracula 
Dracula has risen from the grave


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Gorgon


----------



## RoxyBlue

House on Haunted Hill (remake)
House of Wax
The Fly (original)
Curse of the Fly


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

The last horror movie I watched was The Burning. It's an 80's slasher movie. I'm planning on watching more movies over the weekend.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Last horror flick I watched was the child’s play remake. 
The next horror movie I’m watching is Thankskilling on T-day. Gobble gobble, here’s dinner, leave me alone.


----------



## Spooky1

The Indestructible Man
The Fly
Curse of the Fly


----------



## Lord Homicide

I'm going to say Squid Game. Not really horror but gory enough to be considered.



RoxyBlue said:


> House on Haunted Hill (remake)
> House of Wax
> The Fly (original)
> Curse of the Fly





Spooky1 said:


> The Indestructible Man
> The Fly
> Curse of the Fly


Five movies between y'all and, presumably, you two yoots only manage to watch two of them together??


----------



## RoxyBlue

We did indeed watch them all together. We just don’t always remember at the same time which ones we saw


----------



## Spooky1

John Carpenter’s The Thing


----------



## RoxyBlue

King Kong vs Godzilla
Dracula (original version)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Watching “How to Make a Monster” on Svengoolie


----------



## RoxyBlue

“The Undead” on Svengoolie - cheesy Roger Corman flick shot on a low budget in just 10 days


----------



## RoxyBlue

Earth vs the Spider


----------



## RoxyBlue

Frogs
Atomic Age Vampire


----------



## Spooky1

Scared to Death - A Lugosi movie I don’t think I’ve ever watched before


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Corpse Vanishes - another Lugosi flick


----------



## RoxyBlue

Watching “Tarantula” on Svengoolie


----------



## RoxyBlue

White Zombie
Snake People


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Haunted Strangler on Svengoolie - A Karloff movie we’d never seen.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

Scream 5, but I saw it in the movie theater last week. I enjoyed it. 👻


----------



## RoxyBlue

“Revenge of the Creature” on Svengoolie


----------



## RoxyBlue

“Attack of the Puppet People” on Svengoolie


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Earth Dies Screaming


----------



## Spooky1

Dead Alive - Early Peter Jackson over the top gorefest


----------



## Death's Door

It - The Terror from Beyond
Revenge of the Creature
Attack of the Puppet People
Devil Doll
Horror Niore - on Shudder & AMC channel. Season 1 - really enjoyed it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

“Dracula’s Daughter” on Svengoolie


----------



## Death's Door

Dracula's Daughter - Svengoolie
Nosferatu - 1922 - First time I got to watch the whole movie all the way through
Wolf - w/Jack Nicholson


----------



## RoxyBlue

“Son of Dracula” on Svengoolie


----------



## RoxyBlue

“The Ghoul” on Svengoolie


----------



## RoxyBlue

“The Beast with Five Fingers” on Svengoolie


----------



## RoxyBlue

“Werewolf of Washington” on Elvira’s Movie Macabre - If it were any cheesier, you could use it for pizza topping.


----------



## RoxyBlue

“Werewolf of London” - much less cheesy than the one in Washington


----------



## runtz

the wife and I just watched the Hell House LLC series, I found them to be creepy and there were only a few cheap jump scares throughout the series. The acting was strong and the story was compelling. We had so many questions after the first one, but all of them were answered throughout the other two films.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The original Wolf Man on Svengoolie.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Killer Shrews
Them!
Frankenstein Meets the Wolf Man


----------



## RoxyBlue

It! - Not the Stephen King version, but a flick with Roddy McDowell done in the ‘60s about a golem being brought back to life


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

The last horror movie I watched was Creepshow.


----------



## RoxyBlue

“The Monolith Monsters” on Svengoolie


----------



## RoxyBlue

“Frankenstein 1970” on Svengoolie


----------



## DandyBrit

Cannibals Vs Carpet Fitters. So bad it was great.


----------



## RoxyBlue

“Attack of the Puppet People” on Svengoolie


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

"The Bay" 2012, I watched it on Fourth Of July.


----------



## RoxyBlue

“The Deadly Mantis” on Svengoolie


----------



## RoxyBlue

“The Ghost and Mr. Chicken” on Svengoolie - not particularly horrifying but fun to watch.


----------



## RoxyBlue

“it Came from Beneath the Sea” - giant octopus brought to life by the inimitable Ray Harryhausen.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Monster that Challenged the World - an ambitious title


----------



## RoxyBlue

“The Devil’s Rain” on Svengoolie


----------



## Bone To Pick

"Curse of the Fly" - hard to avoid on FXM Sat or Sun mornings!
"Madhouse" - Amazon Prime's got some fun/cheesy classics. Anything with Vincent Price AND Peter Cushing is worth wasting 90 minutes.


----------



## RoxyBlue

House on Haunted Hill (original) - a Vincent Price/William Castle classic


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mystery of the Wax Museum


----------



## RoxyBlue

“Horror of Dracula” on Svengoolie


----------



## Spooky1

Curse of the Demon


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Killer Shrews - a cheesy-effects cult favorite


----------



## RoxyBlue

“Frogs” on Svengoolie


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Once Again Hocus Pocus and tonight...

1942's..."I Married A Witch" with Veronica Lake and Fredric March. Love it!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Oops, I watched it on youtube, that was a surprise!


----------



## DandyBrit

"Company of Wolves" - very strange. Haven't seen it for years so forgot what it was like.


----------



## RoxyBlue

“It Came from Outer Space” on Svengoolie


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Salem’s Lot


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Last night: Bride of Frankenstein

Tonight: The Invisible Man


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Tucker and Dale vs Evil


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dr. Maniaco said:


> Tucker and Dale vs Evil


That is such a fun movie!


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

RoxyBlue said:


> “It Came from Outer Space” on Svengoolie


Random fun fact. one of my closest friends is Svengoolie's younger brother. I've known him for 30+ years, but he's much older than me. I've only met Rich (Svengoolie) a handful of times. He's a really nice and down to earth guy. Back in the day someone off-screen used to hand Svengoolie mail. Often, that hand was my friend. 😁 

Question for the group... I'm remembering a recent movie (last 5 years or so) of a girl who gets picked up by a rideshare to drive to her mom's house pretty far away. The dude is awkward, and his GPS takes to a strange road where the two get caught in some kind of time-shift. It's not Wind Chill, or Rideshare (2018). Has anyone seen this movie? I recall liking the movie, but can't recall the name. The movie was mostly just the two characters.

Edit: Okay, I found the movie. It's called The Toll. Decent movie. I recommend it for a watch, but just know it's a good, not great movie. 😎 Speaking of "decent movie", The Decent is a great movie.


----------



## RoxyBlue

“House of Dracula” on (you guessed it) Svengoolie


----------



## kurtkyre

Anachronism said:


> I noticed this forum didn't have one of these so I thought 'why not add one'
> 
> So what are the most recent horror films you've seen?


Last night I watched a Danish horror movie called Speak No Evil. 

It was a tense, uncomfortable story about a reserved couple and their daughter who meet another family while on vacation. They get invited to their new friend's home for a weekend and things take a terrible turn. 

Trigger warnings for child endangerment, sex, nudity, violence and gore.


----------



## WolfCreates

just watched scream for the first time last Saturday and loved it!


----------



## RoxyBlue

“Gargoyles” - a clearly “made for TV” movie on Svengoolie


----------



## RoxyBlue

“Trilogy of Terror” on Svengoolie


----------



## kurtkyre

I was just at a horror film festival over the weekend. Saw a bunch of good stuff!


----------



## Death's Door

Here's my list so far:

Halloweentown
Hocus Pocus
Gargoyles
Trilogy of Terror
The Haunting (original)
Omega Man
Last Man on Earth

Oh - I recently adopted a Gargoyle from ShopRite. I told him I would give him a good home. He watched Gargoyles for the first time on Svengoolie with me. I'm bringing him up right!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mr. Sardonicus - a William Castle shlockfest complete with a Punishment Poll


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

I inadvertently came across a fan-made short-film today called Haddonfield Reaper. It's a fun watch if you have 9 mins to spare. No, I have nothing to do with the making of this film and don't know the guys who made it. 🤣


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Werewolves Within


----------



## RoxyBlue

It! The Terror from Beyond Space


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

RoxyBlue said:


> It! The Terror from Beyond Space


That pretty much describes ANY Pauly Shore movie …


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

The Conjuring... again. 😁


----------



## RoxyBlue

House on Haunted Hill - original version with the fabulous Vincent Price


----------



## kurtkyre

I started watching this movie called Saloum, on Shudder. It's kinda badass. Like something Tarantino would do. The horror element hasn't shown up yet, but I am invested.


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

RoxyBlue said:


> House on Haunted Hill - original version with the fabulous Vincent Price


I know this is sacrilege, but I like the newer version better. I find it more entertaining. I know the original was shocking for those times. I just have trouble getting into it. I think I've been desensitized. 😁


----------



## kurtkyre

The Haddonfield Slasher said:


> I know this sacrilege, but I like the newer version better. I find it more entertaining. I know the original was shocking for those times. I just have trouble getting into it. I think I've been desensitized. 😁





The Haddonfield Slasher said:


> I know this sacrilege, but I like the newer version better. I find it more entertaining. I know the original was shocking for those times. I just have trouble getting into it. I think I've been desensitized. 😁


I liked Geoffrey Rush in Vincent Price's role.


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

kurtkyre said:


> I liked Geoffrey Rush in Vincent Price's role.


I agree. Rush has got a good creepy way about him. Not to the extent Vincent Price is creepy, but he plays the role admirably. I'm not into excessive gore, but the House on Haunted Hill remake was a good mix of a dark, creepy, psychological, suspense thriller with a bit of gore added in, although the gore wasn't prolific. They didn't really show the gross parts so much.

I saw the movie long before IMDB existed, and always liked it even though it seemed most people didn't. I'm glad to see that other people give it a fair shake in the rating. All that said, the ending is pretty bad. It's one of those movies that is really good for 80 to 85 of the 90 mins, but then falls apart in the last mins. I put White Noise in the same category. That's a movie that has really great buildup only to let the viewer down completely with a crap ending. Neither movie is done any justice in how they end. With a better ending, I'd rank the Haunted Hill remake 2 full pts better than the 5.6 it has on IMDB.


----------



## kurtkyre

Yeah, I used to be all in for the gore. But, a friend gave me a stack of DVDs to watch. I got through Martyrs and the first Human Centipede alright, but Human Centipede 2 broke me.

I can't watch it the same way. In fact, I was surprised by the fact that I got through Terrifier last weekend. That was pretty gory.

Give me a slow building supernatural horror any day. Keep the horrific things that you can see on the news, in the news


----------



## RoxyBlue

Little Shop of Horrors


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

kurtkyre said:


> Yeah, I used to be all in for the gore. But, a friend gave me a stack of DVDs to watch. I got through Martyrs and the first Human Centipede alright, but Human Centipede 2 broke me.
> 
> I can't watch it the same way. In fact, I was surprised by the fact that I got through Terrifier last weekend. That was pretty gory.
> 
> Give me a slow building supernatural horror any day. Keep the horrific things that you can see on the news, in the news


I'm the same way about gore. I'd rather leave it, than take it, but sometimes it doesn't bother me. I guess I mean that gore when done quickly as part of the story is fine, but gratuitous gore takes away from the movie entirely. I love Walking Dead, but very occasionally it has gratuitous gore. For those who are TWD fans, they'll know what I mean. The first episode that we actually meet Negan, that scene was way to heavy and gory for me. The show lost its way in that episode, and I actually swore off it for a few weeks when a favorite character was killed so brutally on screen. I came back though when I heard that they basically squashed that practice, and Negan became a favorite character as he is for many people. Occasionally they focus too long on the gore of the walkers ripping someone apart. I prefer when they make it a quick take down and you just see the back of the zombie, or something like that. You know what's happening, but I prefer when they stop short of the silly gore. I'm also way more into supernatural horror too.


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

After the talk above about the House on Haunted Hill remake, I decided to finally watch the Return to House on Haunted Hill. I heard it was terrible, so never bothered. Going in with really low expectations, I can say the movie was sorta okay. Low expectations helped a lot with that one.

Not worth a watch at all if you didn't like the first one, but if you liked the remake and go into the sequel expecting something really awful, it's fine. Wouldn't watch it again.


----------



## kurtkyre

RoxyBlue said:


> Little Shop of Horrors


The original, or the musical?


The Haddonfield Slasher said:


> I'm the same way about gore. I'd rather leave it, than take it, but sometimes it doesn't bother me. I guess I mean that gore when done quickly as part of the story is fine, but gratuitous gore takes away from the movie entirely. I love Walking Dead, but very occasionally it has gratuitous gore. For those who are TWD fans, they'll know what I mean. The first episode that we actually meet Negan, that scene was way to heavy and gory for me. The show lost its way in that episode, and I actually swore off it for a few weeks when a favorite character was killed so brutally on screen. I came back though when I heard that they basically squashed that practice, and Negan became a favorite character as he is for many people. Occasionally they focus too long on the gore of the walkers ripping someone apart. I prefer when they make it a quick take down and you just see the back of the zombie, or something like that. You know what's happening, but I prefer when they stop short of the silly gore. I'm also way more into supernatural horror too.


Yup. That episode of TWD was a bit much.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

The last horror movie I've watched was Phantasm a few nights ago with my brother.


----------



## RoxyBlue

kurtkyre said:


> The original, or the musical?


The original in all its cheesy goodness

Watching “Jaws” now.


----------



## Spooky1

Them!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Haunted Mansion. (Love the Ride, Love the Movie)


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I just watched Hocus Pocus 2. Not as good as the original but so grateful they made this. Fun to watch! I was surprised and delighted to see the nod to one of my favorite scenes with Penny and Garry Marshall. Never expected that, I guess I'm not the only one who loves that scene. 

All together: thumbs up.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Nightmare Before Christmas and ParaNorman


----------



## RoxyBlue

House of Wax


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

Dr. Maniaco said:


> Haunted Mansion. (Love the Ride, Love the Movie)


LOVE the ride, also. The movie? Meh. 🤣 Don't get me wrong. I absolutely respect your liking the movie. I love Eddie Murphy, but I wish they would've went a little more dark on the movie. The new one they were supposed to do... wish they'd have stuck with Guillermo del Toro. He would've made a good dark Haunted Mansion movie. 😁


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

In the last two days, I watched Silent Hill, and Silent Hill Revelation. First one was pretty good. Second one was okay.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Crawling Eye


----------



## RoxyBlue

“Bride of Frankenstein” on Svengoolie


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Killer Klowns from Outer Space and Season of the Witch


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Frankenweenie


----------



## RoxyBlue

Taste the Blood of Dracula


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Tonight ... I think Monster House. Or Corpse Bride. Or Coraline. Or ALL OF THEM!


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

If you recognize this gif, you know what movie I watched tonight. No, it's not inappropriate content... rated R. 🤣


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Rocky Horror Picture Show?

Watching “Devil Girl from Mars” at the moment - really bad science fiction.


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

RoxyBlue said:


> ^Rocky Horror Picture Show?
> 
> Watching “Devil Girl from Mars” at the moment - really bad science fiction.


Yup. Such a funny movie for those with an adjustable sense of humor. 😁


----------



## corey872

Goin' with an oldie .... well, it's an oldie where I come from.... Pumpkinhead, tonight.


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

corey872 said:


> Goin' with an oldie .... well, it's an oldie where I come from.... Pumpkinhead, tonight.


LOL. Yeah, because Rocky Horror is a fresh flick. As is anything on Svengoolie. Lol. Like the Back to the Future quote, btw. 🤣


----------



## RoxyBlue

“Abbott and Costello Meet Frankenstein” on Svengoolie- along with Dracula, the Wolfman, and the Invisible Man


----------



## Spooky1

The Black Cat. Karloff and Lugosi classic
Fiend Without a Face - A cheesy Sci-fi from the 50’s


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Wolf Man - original version


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Fog


----------



## Spooky1

The Blob (1958)
The Fog (1980)


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Hypnotic Eye (1960)


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher




----------



## RoxyBlue

The Bat


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

Studio 666


----------



## RoxyBlue

“The Crawling Eye” on Svengoolie


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

"Smile"

That's one creepy movie. It's another one of those movies that's good or great until the last 10-15 mins. It probably would've been better to stop watching before the last 15 mins and just wonder how it ends.


----------



## Spooky1

Son of Frankenstein - I think Ygor is one of Lugosi’s best roles


----------



## RoxyBlue

“The Raven” on Svengoolie


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

Spooky1 said:


> Son of Frankenstein - I think Ygor is one of Lugosi’s best roles


That's EYEgore.


----------



## RoxyBlue

“Abbott and Costello Meet the Invisible Man” on Svengoolie


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

Ready or Not... again. 😁


----------



## RoxyBlue

“The Raven” on Svengoolie - a comedic Roger Corman flick with Vincent Price, Peter Lorre, and Bela Lugosi.


----------

